# Saving Trigger - With a Side Order of: And then there's Everyone Else



## trailhorserider

Poor guy really sounds like he's been man-handled! 

I once had a Paint that came with the reputation for not liking men. I'm a woman, so I didn't worry about it. But what I found out over the years is that he wasn't afraid of men so much as being "corrected" or "cowboyed." I let a friend's boyfriend ride him and also my Dad and he did great for both of them. Both of them were quiet men and beginners so they took instruction and didn't try to overpower the horse. 

One time I let a man who was a roper ride him (much more experienced rider) and the horse was visibly nervous and worried. 

Your guy sounds like he was badly abused though. He may never get to the point he trusts men. But if he can get comfortable around you that would be a worthy goal to achieve. 

He may be part Arabian. I can't get your photos to enlarge to really see him (other than to see he is pretty!) but Arabians are known for being sensitive and unable to take abuse. But they can be great horses. My first and second horses were purebred Arabians.

Best of luck!


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

Part II:

When I first tried saddling him up by myself while the boys were catching the other two geldings, I had no idea I SHOULD let him see the Scary Thing. It just seemed the right thing to do - to let him see what I had in my hands (the saddle pad) and let him smell it, examine it, and touch it if he wanted to. Once he'd settled down and wasn't too interested in it. I put it on his back with no problems. Same thing with the saddle... which... is a heavy roping saddle and I wasn't at the time quite strong enough to hold it a long time. But I did for his sake that day.

I did the same with the headstall and reins. I had to start by scrubbing his forehead between the eyes and working my way up to his ears - because even if I got the bit in his mouth, I knew if I couldn't get the headstall over his ears, there was going to be a problem. It took a LOT of talking, looking, and smelling and patience on my end, and even so, he still hauled his head up high to try to avoid it, but he didn't lose is mind by any means.

Each time, through each piece of tack, I let him calm down and kept my tone low and my movements calm. I kept reminding myself horses can smell it when we're afraid of them, or angry, or irritated, or just plain mean, imo. I had to work to keep my heart rate down since I was nervous too. I didn't want the cycle of me being nervous to wind him up and make me more nervous and... well. You know what happens when that starts. Its bad juju.

I had no idea if I was doing it right. I actually catch some scorn from lifelong cowboys for babying him. Which frustrates me. He's not spoiled. I've been around spoiled horses lately and they are a massive PITA, but in a very different way.

Trigger is fearful.

I don't even bother trying to explain it to most people anymore. He is what he is.

What else he is, is beautiful. A young, very calm natured young man who teaches horses for a living worked with Trigger all last summer. What we learned is:

He will pick up his feet for you if you just tap him on the ankle and say, Pick it up.

He has a beautiful and fluid handle. He moves elegantly. He holds his head high, neck arched. He neck reins with the lightest touch.

He isn't the fastest horse we own - that honor goes to Gina, our leggy sorrel 4 year old mare. But Trigger has endurance and he runs for the joy of running. His tail is always flagging, his feet are always picked up high when he runs for joy or fun. He will run until he's ready to drop, just to keep from losing a heads-up race. A lot of the time, if he's running from you when you want to catch him to ride, he's playing. You can see it in his body language. Its a game to him, and he's running because that's what he loves to do.

His scratchy spot (I just found it yesterday) is... well. When he stands behind me with his head draped over my right shoulder, and I put my right arm under his neck and curl it around him just behind his head, its right where my fingers fall, on a knobby spot near his poll, but only on the right side. He will curl his neck around me and his nose squeezes out and up when I scratch it.

He's a very verbal horse. He makes sounds ranging from a rattling buck snort to an excited happy to see you neigh. He stomps his foot when he's bored, and when I stomp mine back, he always looks surprised.

He doesn't trust easily. In fact, it takes daily work. He's emotionally damaged and high maintenance.

If you earn his trust and betray him, it will be a month before he lets you touch him again. I learned that the hard way by catching him, and saddling him up for my daughter's boyfriend to ride. He and the BF get along like fire and gasoline. BF is not a mean person but he's young, loud, a male, and high strung. He turns Trigger into quivering puddle of unreasonable horse flesh. BF can ride one of the other 4 adult horses we have. I've come to the conclusion that through no intent of his, all the trust building I've done dissolves when he's rode Trigs for even an hour.

He's no quarter horse.

I don't know what the heck he is, but I've learned over the last year of saddling a half dozen different quarter horses, that each one is built differently, but still basically... y'know. A quarter horse.

Trigger has a short back, high withers, sloping shoulders. He's fine-boned, light weight - he only clocks in at about 700-750 lbs at full weight. He's built for speed and judging by how large his nostrils are, for running. He has the ears and a scooped out face like an Arabian, but his face is also very long, and very rectangular shaped if you look at him head-on. I mean his muzzle is almost shaped like a box. 

His jaws are so narrow a standard width low-port curb bit looks absurd on him. It pokes out nearly a quarter inch on each side and slops around in his mouth.

He's narrow through the ribs... a standard length western roping girth is just too darn long. By the time you cinch it to fit, you've still got a LOT of latigo left to do something with... and the girth is TOUCHING THE SADDLE and the D-RING. Conversely, the same saddle on Sarge? I can only make two passes with the same latigo and girth and he's ready to roll out.

Everyone says he's not gaited. 

Well okay, but... the first time I rode him, when I was holding his speed down so he didn't try to bolt ahead, he hit a gear that wasn't a trot, it wasn't a walk. It almost looked like a presage, but not as exaggerated and with more forward motion. It looks amazing when he does it, but it feels like your spine is being driven into your skull. 

He has a lope that's smooth as glass.

He's a hairy sucker in the winter. He looks like a shag rug.

I learned yesterday he has no problem letting me spray him with fly spray - so long as we talk about The Scary Thing beforehand. In fact, he let me spray his belly and fetlocks all the way around yesterday. The only other horse we have that will let me do that, without the sound of the bottle hissing scaring them, is Sarge, our new bay gelding. 

The most unstrusting, fearful horse we have, trusted me yesterday, more than any of our other horses, including our 20 year old Superman, to spray him with poison.... 

I'd say that means something. I'm not sure what, but that I'm the only one he'll let bridle him, saddle him up, and spray him with fly spray has me convinced there's hope. He's just going to be a one-person horse.

That one person is, apparently, me. The one person that doesn't have enough skill to stay in the saddle... yet.

There's another reason why I think there was a break through yesterday. More on that next.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

So, I was off work yesterday. I get every other Friday off, but get paid for a full 40 hours every week. Since a lot of rain was expected to come in today, I had a truck bed full of flowers and garden veggies to get planted. Expecting the bad storms that have hit Texas and Oklahoma TODAY, yesterday I opened the gate that separates a small, 5 acre horse pasture, and the 35 acre pasture. The horse shed is in the 5 acre pasture, but so is Trigger and Oops. They are best buddies, and both are bullied by the older, bigger horses, especially by Sarge and Jackie - both are new and I guess they think they need to establish their place in the herd right off.

Anyway. I opened the gate and left it open.

Trigger bolted through it, neighing and running for fun. He bucked and played, and then went about his business of eating and being a horse. I went back to work planting trees and flowers and tomatoes. 

I heard a commotion in the pasture - it is separated from our back yard by a five-strand horse wire and t-post fence. I looked up, Sage is hauling butt, chasing Trigger. He came no where near catching Trigger, but it wasn't play. Sarge was pushing him out of the 'herd'. I sighed, went back to work.

Two hours later, I heard the same commotion, looked up and Jackie, our huge mare, is chasing Trigger, only this time Trigger was running toward the house... and me. Aggravated they were terrorizing him, and honestly I have no idea what I thought I was going to do, I bowed up and stalked across the yard and dipped through the fence. Trigger headed right for ME... after not letting me touch him for over a month... and came to a hopping stop, buried his face in my chest as though asking me to save him.

Jackie stopped about 15 yards away, and gave him the hard-stare but didn't try to challenge me. Trigger let me lead him around to the gate, through it, back through the second gate and to the shop building (seen in most of the pictures where we have the horses tied up for grooming). I tied him up, got him a tub of feed and peppermint snacks, and spent the next two hours grooming him, picking his feet, spraying him for flies, and listening to Waylon Jennings, Cody Jinx, and Hank Williams Jr. or Willie Nelson with him (he HAD TO SEE WHAT WAS IN MY POCKET MAKING THOSE SOUNDS! WHAT IS IT!?) It was my cell phone, I was running my spotify playlists through it. He had to examine it while the music was playing through the speaker.

Once he was tired of being pampered and ready to go on about his day, I turned him out. But I didn't shut the gate between the two pastures. Trigger stayed in his 5 acre pasture, Sarge and Jackie stayed in their 35.

TWO MORE HOURS LATER... rinse and repeat. Sarge is chasing Trigger all over the pasture. Trigger runs for me, Sarge doesn't back off, so Trigger blows past me (I'm still 10 yards or more away) and heads for the open gate. He has such a lead on Sarge, that Sarge doesn't realize the gate is still open after Trigger rounds the corner. Trigger stood there, shaking, ears up, watching Sarge pace back and forth. I walked that way. Trigger came over, stood behind me, head draped over my shoulder, my arm under his neck and wrapped around him.

I can only assume all the long evenings of standing there, guarding him while he eats, have him convinced I'm the person he can trust.

I even took him for a walk, and wondering what he'd do if I jogged while holding his lead, I tried it. He trotted right along beside me at a respectful distance and didn't outpace me or pull on the lead. When I stopped, he stopped.

I think there's hope. I don't think its going to be all warm and fuzzies, but if he trusts me to protect him, maybe he'll trust me to ride him without his constant nervous shaking, attempts to bolt, or getting upset and unreasonable.

I've about decided our standard fit roping saddles just don't fit him, and may be causing discomfort, hence some of the acting up when ride him. I haven't found a bit he doesn't have major problems with yet. Snaffles = no brakes, a Tom Thumb = Rearing and really bad behavior. A solid curb bit with a low port and average shanks is the best option, but they're just so dang wide in his mouth. He does recognize cues to stop with a low port curb bit, but they're delayed. I've ordered a medium port, narrower bit, with a copper cricket/ball. I've switched his headstall to a single ear slip type and keep the loop on his right ear - his left ear causes him a lot of stress when you try to handle it too much... and he doesn't have a thing wrong with his ears that we can tell, that anyone else can tell.

We have noticed in goofing around, he has no problem with being ridden bareback, and he will do anything you ask of him (except stop) with just a halter and a lead. We're starting to wonder if he's like our Jackie - a bitless horse. We have a simple Abetta hackamore that Jackie 'came with' and we're considering trying it on Trigger, but only once we get our round pen (We have the panels, we need to get the time to mess with it) set up.

I am also in the market for a decent Australian trail/ranch saddle. I've seen them regularly on Craigslist for $100-$175 bucks, fully rigged. I'm kicking myself for not moving fast enough on a very nice Kimberley that sold a week ago. I was literally an hour late on my inquiry. Anyway... I think it would be a better fit for him given his light build and cause fewer pressure points and therefore, not cause bad behavior.

Sadly, since he can't talk and tell me what's happened to him before coming to us, and what's causing the problems now, its trial and error, but also, requiring a lot of quiet time, just spent in his presence to build trust. I've even learned he thinks you're terribly rude if you just walk up and start trying to touch his face (most of our horses just kinda YES PLEASE! LOVINGS! THANK YOU!). I have to treat him like a dog I've just met... I hold my arm out, hand is palm down, fingers relaxed, at nose level, about a foot away from him. I don't stare him down. I just stand there, passive and quiet, and wait on him to come to me. Once he's smelled my hand, I can ease around to his side and scratch his neck, then work into a more thorough scratching and handling, THEN I can get him by the halter and lead him anywhere, and he'll go calmly.

Unlike my daughter's approach... which is to march up to him, immediately try to grab the halter or touch his face, and then if he runs keep putting pressure on him until he's 'blown up' and falling to pieces, nervous and fearful all over again. Which really, really sends me into orbit. Its undoing all the work I've done. 

Trigger is not for the impatient or the faint of heart.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

Before I'm done for the day and head for bed...

I know the largest part of people reading this and maybe commenting will say: Get a trainer. Get a competent trainer.

That's not going to happen here.

We live in SE Oklahoma. Horses are usually broke cowboy style... bucked out. I mentioned a high school kid that helped me with him last summer... he knows what he's doing but he's very unreliable. So much so that he finally stopped showing up and I refused to chase him down.

There is no 'riding school' here, there are no instructors.

We don't board our horses out, we don't lease them out. In fact, I understand now why people generally won't let anyone else ride their horses. Its not so much because they could get hurt or get the horse hurt. Its because someone can ruin a horse either by simply not knowing the animal, by being hot tempered, or just by being a novice and not understanding you don't have to plow-rein a well trained horse... they neck rein.

We don't get horses fitted for saddles. That gets you laughed at, but also... there's no where anywhere near here that does that. Standard issue saddles are barrel saddles, roping saddles, and sometimes a ranch saddle or a trail saddle. But usually a roping saddle, which are heavy and the seat size is the only options on sizing... how big your butt is, not how wide, how short, or how tall the horse's back and withers are. (This is why I'm so interested in an Aussie saddle - I think it would be more comfortable for Trigger and fit him better than our heavy one-size-fits-all roping saddles.)

I realize ideally, getting actual lessons would be the way to go, and having a reliable, regular trainer work with me AND the horse is what needs to happen.

That is not available here. I'm learning by trial and error. Our older gelding, Superman, is my beginner teacher for riding, Sarge and Gina are my intermediate teachers. That's the best I can do here. So rather than sell Trigger to anyone silly enough to buy him, and maybe really set him back in terms of trusting anyone ever again, its going to be me that helps him get better, and to do that, I have to get better. He absolutely does not scare me on the ground. He's never misbehaved, not once, when I'm with him and I'm on the ground. I just suck at riding, but I'm working on it.

I am hoping for the best, but expecting the worst.


----------



## seabiscuit91

Loving your journal!
Sounds like in these last few recent days you've made real progress, or just been able to really SEE the progress you have made!
It's so easy to doubt ourselves. It definitely sounds like you're 'his person' while I know a lot people don't like/agree that only 'one' person can work with a horse etc. I see it similar to us having a 'heart horse' they may not be the only horse you love, but it's different with them.

Anyway, I totally understand your situation in not having access to trainers/riding schools/and the many many other horsey fields that other states/cities have in abundance. I'm in a similar situation, I'm in a part of Aus where it's majority camp draft/rodeo style, where most people to it all themselves. Lessons/trainers aren't plentiful, and hard to even find!

Keep doing what you're doing, follow your instinct, and we are in a great position that we have google/youtube available, so you can just do your own research and try different things! I've found it's helped me, just soaking up knowledge online!
Good luck!


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

trailhorserider said:


> He may be part Arabian. I can't get your photos to enlarge to really see him (other than to see he is pretty!) but Arabians are known for being sensitive and unable to take abuse. But they can be great horses. My first and second horses were purebred Arabians.
> 
> Best of luck!


Here's a picture from yesterday, before the fly spraying and after the copious brushing and loving:










Here's his rear end - the hips, compared to our quarter horses, are very narrow:










And the best all around picture we have of him:










Some folks here in a thread from October or so thought he might be a National Show Horse, but that's a breed no one around here has ever heard of. The part of Texas he came from though? Quarabs are fairly common and are often used for barrel racing. We're thinking given how great his handle is, and how he thinks go means GO HARD NOW, that maybe someone tried to train him to run barrels and failed miserably, and then sold him at auction. We have a neighbor who's land adjoins ours and who has a very nice roping arena. His wife runs barrels. They said we can bring him over any time and see what he thinks of running a pattern. We have two high school girls my daughter is friends with and are barrel racers who have volunteered to try him out, but I think it would be nothing but another huge set back if we're not real careful. I'm not saying no, just... not right now. Not yet.


----------



## horseluvr2524

Wow, I'm so glad Trigger came to you!

It sounds like someone put a lot of time into this horse before whoever abused him got their hands on him. It makes me extremely sad that any animal is ever abused. But in the case of horses, it is especially sad when someone put a lot of time turning that horse into a nice horse, only for someone else to come along and mess up their hard work and many hours.

He is definitely heavily arab influenced. No doubt about it. If you got some really good detailed pictures and posted in the horse breeds or conformation critique area, you might get some interesting info from some of our arab experts on here.

As far as the trainer comments, don't worry about getting too many of those. Generally, unless the situation being described is a 'RED FLAG SUPER DANGEROUS' situation, journals are usually a very safe place where you won't suffer much critique from others. You definitely won't find too many instances of members going into someone's journal and demanding that they get a trainer.

My mother's awesome QH mare is an ex ranch horse. She takes great care of my mother. When she first got her, the mare was a bit of a nervous wreck. I definitely think that she had been cowboyed. 
It has taken a lot of slow work over the last several years, but now she lunges beautifully at all gaits (before would only run like mad) and has made a lot of improvements in under saddle movements such as 'turns on the hindquarter' aka rollbacks. She does them nice and slow now without becoming extremely anxious and out of control.

Just give Trigger time. You're doing great with him, and it can only get better from here!


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

seabiscuit91 said:


> Loving your journal!
> Sounds like in these last few recent days you've made real progress, or just been able to really SEE the progress you have made!
> It's so easy to doubt ourselves. It definitely sounds like you're 'his person' while I know a lot people don't like/agree that only 'one' person can work with a horse etc. I see it similar to us having a 'heart horse' they may not be the only horse you love, but it's different with them.
> 
> Anyway, I totally understand your situation in not having access to trainers/riding schools/and the many many other horsey fields that other states/cities have in abundance. I'm in a similar situation, I'm in a part of Aus where it's majority camp draft/rodeo style, where most people to it all themselves. Lessons/trainers aren't plentiful, and hard to even find!
> 
> Keep doing what you're doing, follow your instinct, and we are in a great position that we have google/youtube available, so you can just do your own research and try different things! I've found it's helped me, just soaking up knowledge online!
> Good luck!


Thank you! 

I suspect where you live and where I live... is quite similar on our horse culture. Very... almost old west. We still use horses to work cattle (though the atvs are awful handy), most people are very practical about their horses and don't get as attached (but there's always that one) and if you don't have the land to turn one out 24/7, you just don't get one. And no, there's no trainers, no instructors, no riding schools, no indoor heated arenas for winter riding. You ride in the 'wild' here, with a pack of dogs accompanying you (if you're us LOL) and hope someone doesn't speed by on the road and lay down on the horn and rack off their pipes to be funny.


----------



## HombresArablegacy

Your journal is very good reading. I'm gonna say that Trigger looks to be half Arabian. I don't see NSH in him...he really doesn't show any Saddlebred influence to me. From you description of some of his fear triggers (pardon the pun) I'm wondering if he was used for horse tripping. That would explain his fear of ropes. All that being said, you could have a real jewel of a horse if you can overcome his fears and teach him to trust you.

Arabians will do anything for you if they are treated with patience and kindness. I would suggest you go back to basics with him...basic groundwork and work at his level of acceptance. Work on building his trust in you. It will take time. You can't take shortcuts with Arabians and it sounds like someone did All the wrong things with him in his past. If you work with him and not force him, you may be pleasantly surprised at how nice he will turn out to be.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

Thank you for the encouragement, everyone. Today the weather was horrible - 30 mph sustained winds with gusts up to 40 and darn right chilly. It left all our horses high strung and acting like fools. I did brave it anyway, got a handful of peppermint treats, and spent probably 3 hours, off and on, just hanging out with Trigger and his little buddy, Oops, our yearling filly. I finally had to put Oops in the larger pasture, she was getting pushy about the snacks, which I was using to reward Trigger with.

Once that was handled, I spent a lot of time just holding one out, and making him come to me to get it. Always asking him to take one step closer, and when he did, he got the treat. Big deal was made, lots of praise. I worked on just reaching for the halter, rather than the whole easing into it thing with one of the snacks as the prize for him not over-reacting to me just reaching for the halter. Once he stopped acting so worried about that, we worked on me walking away, him following; on me taking the halter, asking him to back up; walking in slow lazy circles with and without holding the halter, etc. Always a snack and a big tah-do about good behavior and being calm. 

If he started to show signs of feeling terribly worried, nervous, or skittish, I just quietly walked away, left him alone for a while, then walked back out there and repeated the handling, the walking around, etc. with him.

So far, he's already improved tremendously. I hate having to keep him separated from the other horses, he clearly WANTS to be around other horses, but they just will not permit it and I had to put Oops in with the rest just to be able to work with him and not have her literally in my back pocket or lipping the hem of my hoodie. She kept getting in between Trigger and I, and while I did keep shooing her off (In fact, I did donkey-kick her one time for lipping my back pocket and did the whole squealing like a bigger, less tolerant dominant horse LOL) she was rapidly becoming a nuisance while I was working with Trigger.

One thing about him being alone though - he does come up to me at a full run now.

I've asked, very firmly, but politely, that the Daughter and her BF leave him alone, do nothing with or to or near him. Don't talk loud around him, don't get on his side of the fence and jack around with him. My daughter loves horses, and so does her BF, but neither has taken the time to be around them, just being in their presence a lot, or try to learn their language (example, for a full freakin' year, when Nope (Oops dam) would swing her ears back to listen to Daughter while she was riding Nope, Daughter would be a dumb ace and jerk the reins and gripe at Nope for 'backing her ears'. I finally had to slap Daughter on the back of the heat - Y'moron. She's LISTENING to you, that's not backing her ears. When she PINS THEM BACK at the trough to warn the other horses off? That's BACKING her EARS. *smh*). 

When it comes to Trigger, you really have to take the time to try to understand him or your done. The kind of Not Understanding my Daughter exhibits causes problems. She's getting better, but again, a fearful, reactive horse like Trigger will not tolerate her... or the BF.


----------



## gottatrot

You're doing a great job with being understanding and working with a horse that has previously had bad experiences. He's lucky to have you.

I agree with @horseluvr2524, you shouldn't get too much criticism here, and not everyone has all the resources in their area. That being said, I have two small thoughts...the first is that since you can't get help with saddle fitting, I'd really think about_ how _the other saddles don't fit. I assume they're too long, but I'd look to see if they are actually too wide, or just too big. Sometimes the smaller horses with fine builds actually have very round barrels. Since the saddle sits over the barrel and not the shoulders, a narrow-fronted, 14.2 Arab with flat shoulders for instance might need a wide treed saddle. This seems counter-intuitive since people think a smaller horse means narrower tree. 
He might have a narrow barrel too, I'm just suggesting to look at the angles and how the other saddles sit on him before buying another.

The other thought is that helping his hooves might help everything from his movement, his willingness to be ridden, and even some of the fear issues. Any pain makes an animal more likely to go into a fight or flight response. And hooves that are not trimmed well will cause at least some discomfort, or low grade pain. The toes appear somewhat long in the photos. If you want assistance with hoof critiques or saddle fit, you can post questions in those areas.

My best guess is that he's a Paint/Arab cross. He sounds very smart since he's figured out that bad guys wear sunglasses.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

Gottatrot: Thank you for that information. I've held off on buying a different saddle and have been double padding him - we're using a squishy pad - feels like memory foam, has big holes down the spine for breathing, a cut out at the withers and using a thicker wool pad. That was a bit of a spoiler. 

So now:

An Update...

I've spent quite a bit of my free time doing nothing but walking around and being where he can see me. Even though the grass is in, and he's filled out nicely, I keep feeding him a little every day, so he doesn't think I've forgotten him (I'm feeding all our horses just a little every day, for that reason - to keep them on a routine - despite the fact that they're all a bunch of fat freeloaders right now)

Trigger gets extra attention. I'm still using peppermint horse treats, and most recently, broken up, HUGE, Christmas candy canes we bought on clearance for 10 cents each in January. Sometimes its apples, maybe some strawberries, but I always have snacks.

Here's how its gone.

I started by being snack/reward and affection heavy. He got a snack for ANYTHING, EVERYTHING... just letting me touch him... he got a snack.

Once it became a regular event, him letting me touch him, and pet and rub and brush all over him, I started cutting back a bit on the snacks, but still heavy on the affection and praise, kind words, soothing talk. He always gets a 'Good man.' and a scratch or a pat, lots and lots of praise.

I don't know if I'm mentioned this before, but I can now walk toward him, he puts his forehead on my chest and I'll say: Back up... he walks backwards, I walk forward while quietly asking him to back up. I can stop. Walk backwards, say: Come to me and he will pace me walking forward while I walk backward. I stop, he stops. He gets a snack for doing what I ask of him.

I've moved on to "Let me look." when I want to check his legs, run my hands over his back, or if he's jerking away from me while I try to adjust a halter, etc. Always the exact same phrases, same calm, level tone, for each request.

I also ask him for "One more step." (or two more, three more - I doubt he can count, but he seems to understand I'm asking him to do something just a bit longer than the time before and while he may not LIKE it, he will do as I ask - and he gets a snack.)

I took the blue halter off him - the same halter he's worn for almost a year and a half...

And he's not once had a problem with me putting a simple rope halter on him. He doesn't move away now, he doesn't tear off at a full gallop, he doesn't shake like he's coming apart.

The farrier was out, gave him a barefoot trim, and only twice did he have to stop and let Trigger settle down - he wasn't as restless as our other horses, and before, he was a nightmare to trim or shoe...

Then.

We left for ten days, went to South Dakota and Yellowstone (Keystone, Deadwood; then Wyoming, Montana, came back home to Oklahoma through Colorado and Kansas) just last week. I was afraid while we were gone he'd 'forget' or grow anxious since no one was here to visit with him daily.

He was SO excited when we pulled in at 1 am Friday night. (All our horses were super excited we were home)

Saturday, my husband, daughter, her boyfriend, and my son set up a round pen (which isn't round, its more oval).

I've also picked up two bits, both medium ports with a copper cricket, but one has a higher port than the other. For our daughter's newest mare, a 17 hand quarter horse who is bitless, we bought a simple Abetta hackamore.

Sunday... Trigger was standing in the round pen (Which is in 'his' 5 acre pasture and overlaps the area where his feed trough is, so he's already used to being there to be fed and talked to and treated every day).

I felt brave, haltered him up, led him around to the area where we tie them up. He let me fly spray him again, with a lot less initial anxiety over The Scary Thing (The hiss of the spray bottle). He let me spray his belly, his inner legs, his rear, every bit of him. Never once flinched (but I let him see it, smell it, and I rubbed the butt of the bottle on his shoulder first).

Then I spent an hour, just putting different saddle blankets, sweat pads, saddle pads, on his back. Taking them off, putting them on. I popped them to get dirt of them, I shook them around, flapped them. All so he could watch and see what I was doing. He tossed his head a few times, but no bit spooking and NO SHAKING like he used to do. I let him smell and look at every single item I had in my hand. (Sometimes that was my phone, btw, or my bottle of water. SOMETIMES it was a beer... J/s)

So then... I put the squishy pad on him, then the thick wool pad... he stood perfectly still. The Ammerman came next. I adjusted the girth a bit, took it up on one side, and mucked around with it. Changed the breast collar out, he just wanted the chance to smell everything as I changed things out. I talked to him the entire time... I occasionally sang along to George Straight, Cody Jinks, or Willie Nelson.

I tightened up the saddle, he didn't have any problems at all.

Then came the hackmore... I put it on over the halter, just to see how he felt about it... after letting him examine it. He wasn't too happy with his ears being handled - I usually use a one loop slip-ear headstall, but the hackamore uses a different headstall... we had a little... disagreement about it, nothing serious, but he gave up pretty quick, let me put it on him. He got a snack for giving in.

I didn't even have a curb chain on it yet. I just let him stand around with it a while. After we'd both settled down, I took it off, took the halter off... OH BOY... and just put the lead around his neck. Here we go with the headstall/hackamore again...

Much better... little resistance, he was okay with it. Had to take the headstall up to the last hole... his face is so darn narrow, and so LONG and fine boned, and the nose band is really too big I think, and curb chain... don't get me started on getting that crap to fit just right. Geez man. 

Anyway. Again, with NO INTENTION OF RIDING HIM... I led him to the round pen, with just one rein... wanted to see how he felt about all this...

Not a single issue. The second rein goes on. I draped them over his neck. He still backs up or comes to me, stops when I stop... I can jog along and he'll trot beside me.... and stops when I stop.

Then I got brave and got on him.

I don't think he has a clue what bits are for. With the hackamore, he never tossed his head, never crow hopped, never crab stepped or misbehaved. He backs up with a few gentle tugs on the reins, whoas without a huge fuss (I also talk to him while riding him just like when I'm walking with him, like asking him to back up... I hope he learns to do it without a lot of use of the reins, to be honest).

I spent all day Sunday, riding him off and on. If I wasn't on him, I was on the ground, just walking around, talking to him, offering a reward for good behavior.

He spooked once... I made the mistake of draining a water bottle... while I was in the saddle, and crunching it in my fingers a little. OMG ITS GOING TO EAT ME! The crackle caused him to start and panic for about 3 seconds. But at least he didn't dump me.

Soooo... we had to have a whole discussion and show and tell about water bottles. I showed him... I crackled it a little. I put it on the ground and stepped on it (OMG ITS GOING TO EAT ME!... Nooo. no. You're fine... see? Just a water bottle.) I threw it in the air, kicked it, showed it to him over and over...

But the thing is... he never once got that terrified trembling and shaking going. Not once. 

He used to shake apart.

So, by the end of the day, I walked him (didn't ride him) outside the pen and a mile away from home, and walked him a mile back. My thinking is I want him to get used to leaving the barn with me, and just me, and know that I'm not going to let something, y'know, like a water bottle EAT HIM.

Last spring, when he bolted on me, just before that, I'd tried to get him to walk through a slew filled with water... NO. HUH UH. NOT GONNA. NO WAY... all our other horses just love running through it, splashing and being silly when we ride. But not Mr. Chicken Horse. NOPE.)

Sunday, there was a large, low area at my dad's place, its by the road, had about 6 inches of standing water in it.

I walked right on through it... he sloshed right along beside me. I jogged through it coming back... he didn't blink an eye. 

He still starts a little when I do something sudden, like I jumped a small run-off creek and he tossed his head, rolled his eyes. At one point he got impatient while I was talking to my dad, acted like he was going to paw me, and he got a firm, somewhat loud NO SIR. And I bowed up, got 'big' and eyeballed him. He knocked it right off. Looked about half scared I'd hit him (sigh. No. No I'm not going to hit you...)

I have noticed that if I give him a little heel when I'm riding, he jumps, like he expects to get spurred and hard. We did learn early on that you CANNOT GET ON HIM WITH SPURS. We don't ride with spurs, but we have friends that do. One forgot his were on, got in the saddle and Trigger fell apart on him. I'm thinking whoever wore the sunglasses and beat him, used spurs pretty aggressively. The good thing is, I don't HAVE to give him much of a nudge - just a click of the tongue gets him moving. 

He still has a gorgeous handle, neck reins with the lightest touch, and a very fast walk. He likes to cover a lot of ground, and it doesn't take much to get him into a trot, unlike our other horses, so he and I will be working and learning in the round pen a lot more. Hopefully, I can keep building on this trust he's placing in me.

He still walks right up into the round pen, stands there and watches me while I vacuum the pool or weed the flower beds. He still nickers and neighs for me, and comes to me at a lope, head up, ears forward, tail flagging. IDC if he associates me with nothing but snacks, feed, and protection... I'm okay with that. I'm just excited he's done a 180. It seemed horribly unfair to him, to sell him off just because someone else in the past treated him so horribly and didn't bother to understand him, it seems.

Lastly, the young man who worked with him last summer was shocked at the difference. He said he'd have never, ever, ever, tried to fly spray him. He can't believe how he just tags along with me and does the backing up/coming to me on verbal cue and without hesitation. We have other friends who know how afraid of everyone and everything Trigger was just two or three months ago, and they are absolutely astonished... and these are horse people. My husband, who encouraged me to just sell him and write him off as 'he just is what he is and he'll never get better' also can't believe it. Trigger now comes to him as well, and follows him around when he's in that pasture walking around.

P.S. I treat him and now all our horses a bit like a dog I've just met, each and every time I approach them. I always let them smell the back of my hand FIRST, and let them nose me before I just launch into petting them. They seem to appreciate the gesture, rather than walking up and start handling them. Its almost like 'horse manners' or something. IDK. Trigger especially, if you try to touch him with an open palm first, without letting him sniff the back of your hand first, he will act a bit squirrely and nervous. Seems he appreciates the good manners more than the rest. 

He's absolutely not perfect. He starts, he spooks, he looks for boogers in every bush. He still wants to buddy-up with our old fart, Superman (who was tied up in the round pen for a little bit Sunday), and he did have a bit of a tantrum/crow hopping episode when I made him walk away from Supes and us go back to our figure 8s and circles etc... and I do NOT trust him to not bolt, nor does he trust me enough to not bolt, to ride him outside the round pen yet, but we're going to work on that and progress to just riding him in his 5 acre pasture, then maybe the larger 30 acre pasture, then the 75, etc. 

This is going to take all summer...

And a lot more peppermint treats.

We have nicknamed him: Snackhead (A little like a crackhead, but for peppermints)

Did I mention he doesn't shake anymore? That in and of itself is a huge improvement.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

I should have mentioned... The snacks have been cut back, replaced more and more with more and more affection and praise, not snacks AND praise.... for things like coming to me, letting me halter him up, holding still while I check his hooves (Where have been trimmed, they were getting overgrown in that one picture, I know, but until the other day, we just could. not. catch him to have the farrier work on him).

NOW I'm using heavy on the snacks AND praise for the next stage... not losing his mind over me putting the bridle on him, for staying calm, for not fidgeting around while getting my right foot in the stirrup, for holding still while I dismount, etc. As that becomes normal every day stuff for him, likewise, the snacks will be decreased, the praise and affection will remain at high levels.

I also talk to him the entire time I ride him, and I noticed he LISTENS to me the entire time. Has those ears cocked back toward me, and I think that's a good thing, because he's not looking for boogers if he's listening to me talk to him, to someone else, or just singing (Yeah, I'm not a singing cowboy, but I try to keep constant soothing sound going - he might wish I'd just NOT sing, IDK. LOL)

He's also stopped being so worried about men and boys. My son rode him for about 45 minutes in the round pen while I rounded up Superman for said son to ride (Since Supes is his anyway).


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

Wish I knew how to get video on FB in a way I can post it here - my daughter videoed us in the round pen, its not long, but its a great shot of how he moves. Very fast walk might I add.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

Went ahead and tried him out again last night, this time with a wee bit less hand holding on the tacking up. He was a bit high strung and I knew he would be when he initially turned away and walked off when he saw the halter and lead in my hand. He reconsidered upon being offered a peppermint snack.

He did better at some things (The water bottle - I played kick the can with him in tow, tossed it in the air, crackled where he could see me doing it, let our cow dog dart in and snag it and run off playing with it, etc. He only tossed his head a few times, rolled his eyes a little, had some snorty heavy breathing, and then, meh. No worries) 

He did worse at other things.

He didn't want to let me in the saddle. Kept backing up. So, I obliged him and just had him back up and back up and back up till he was sick of backing up. He also wanted to break out and run... in the pen... because our other three horses in the adjacent pasture were playing and charging around, running at top speed and galloped right past us, playing and running at least three times. He wanted to join in, and I wish I could let him in there with the other three, but Sarge has a bug up his behind about Trigger and tries to beat him to death when they're turned out together (Interestingly, Sarge doesn't give one fig about Trigger when they're tied up at the posts and waiting to be ridden or fly sprayed or whatever.) but also, when he has the security of other horses, he will trust them, not me, and I can't work with him if I can't get to him (He keeps other horses between me and him, or did).

He didn't want to go counter-clock wise, so a little disagreement about that, some resistance and defiance, and he switched directions on me with no problems after that.

Still using the hackamore. Its really too sloppy big around his muzzle and I need to tighten it up, but for right now, its working. All we need it for is the 'brakes' and reverse gear, and then, very little pressure is needed. I'm thinking rather than the curb chain, I'll swap it for a strap so its easier to adjust.

Not a fan of the headstall m'girl put the hackamore on either, albeit it IS her headstall, and the hack was bought for HER larger mare. She likes the look of a very wide browband, lots of ornamentation, has her initials stamped on the browband, etc. Not my style. I prefer a much more minimal look (I'd rather have the horse wear the tack, not the tack wear the horse)

I have other headstalls, just as well get my own hackamore for Trigs and get one that's maybe sized for a Cob so the nose band fits better. Also noticed he responds quicker to the thicker, heavier split reins. I'm using some thinner 7 ft reins right now, and while he responds fine, there's a slight delay, which tells me he's not feeling the leather on his neck as quickly. IDK. Maybe he just wanted to be ornery last night.


----------



## JoBlueQuarter

Trigger sounds like such a sweet guy! If I was you, I wouldn't part with him for the world! It definitely sounds like he was badly abused by a loud guy, with sunglasses, ropes, and spurs. I love that you named the pony Nope and foal Oops!  I am totally subbing!


----------



## carshon

I think you are doing exceptionally well! Horses LOVE a schedule or routine. He is going to be a great partner.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Subbing

I have a very nervous mare. Have owned her for 8 yrs now and she still needs a gentle touch and she always will. She too was terrified of spurs and men/boys. 

Used to have to keep a halter on her in the beginning, but now she is the first one to come when I call. When I pet her neck she lays her head on my shoulder. Its a wonderful feeling when you earn a horse's trust isn't it?


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

Thank you guys. Truly, even just a half hour a day and some snacks for good behavior and complying with requests have made all the difference. Honestly though, had Sarge and Jackie not tried to pound him to pulp, I'm not sure we'd be here. I've been reading on the horsenality thing, and Trigger is a right brain extrovert. I didn't even realize I was doing it when I was guarding him so he could eat over the past year - I was making myself his 'safety', go to person. That's the only explanation I have for him coming to me the day the other two horses tried to beat him down. Its the only explanation we have for when one of our dogs started harassing him, and my husband ran the dog off, that Trigger has now started accepting him too.

It's a remarkable feeling, yes, to know that such terrified and untrusting, fearful horse is finally beginning to turn around and respond to us, to me. We spent a year, doing exactly the WRONG thing, based on advice from people we know are 'horse' people... but they don't know Trigger. The advice to 'run him until he's tired and doesn't want to run anymore' was beyond counterproductive. Trigger has amazing endurance (presumably because the Arabian he seems to be), and he's also very competitive. He will run, I think, if you ask him to, until his heart gives out and he collapses, but also, if you let him do that, he begins that shaking thing he does, like he's suffering from addiction (Adrenaline junkie???) so we've learned rather than let him get pushed beyond that threshold, or 'blow him up' chasing him to catch him, to go the opposite direction and encourage calm behavior, rather than thinking exhausting him will work. It won't. It makes the problem 100xs worse.

Being physical with him, bulldogging him into tack, or getting loud and abrupt with him if he's acting up... makes it 100xs worse. That all said, its been a relief to see 'experienced horse people' that knew him three months ago see him now and be surprised, even shocked. So many had written him off, a few had said I should sell him, he is what he is, he's too old (seven is too old???) to ever learn anything else, that he was beyond my skill level, etc.

That just seemed terribly unfair to the horse. It had to stop somewhere, people passing him off because of someone else's mistakes. 

He's my project horse, and he may take all the time I have, but our others aren't damaged. They're fat, they're friendly, they have their own hang ups, but none so severe or heartbreaking as Trigger's.

Someone almost ruined a gorgeous, intelligent, loving animal. I hope I can turn him around, and almost everything I'm doing is based on intuition.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

I forgot to mention... I'm starting to think if the gate weren't there, he'd be in my back pocket now, all the time. While working in the back yard, checking the mail, cleaning the pool... he's always as close as he can get to wherever I am, watching me the entire time, calling out to me, pacing the fence. He did in fact jail-break the other night, got the gate open somehow, and at midnight was milling around eating grass in the yard. He followed me right to the gate, walked right in, I was barefoot and in a sundress and he never once crowded me or tried to take the feed scoop (Had a little sweet feed to entice him) away from me.

I was expecting the worst, was relieved that the best happened. Absolutely no fuss, no problem getting him back in. He followed me right off.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

Didn't get to do more than say hi to Trigs yesterday - we made a grocery run to Texas, got home around 10, he was waiting on me at the gate... but so were both our bulls. What a bunch of freeloaders.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

This is about Sarge, my big bay QH. I found him at an Amish Auction in Clarita, Oklahoma. Of the four horses there, he was the only one that was sociable, allowed us to touch him without moving away, and picked his feet up when asked. He was beat up by other horses, had a lot of old scabs and infected sores on him, and one large U shaped wound which is too small to be a horseshoe. Probably from a bite.

The young man who rode him in the pen when bidding started was the type of kid that spends every single day in the saddle. I asked him point blank why is this horse here? I don't need b.s. or lies, just tell me his hang up, because perfectly good horses at an auction are rare.

Sarge was a barefoot ranch horse. He'd moved between Oklahoma and Wyoming. He's pushed cattle, done some roping, some hog hunting, some trail riding, a little bit of everything. He moved with an easy trot and a lope smooth as glass, despite being a little under weight and so beat up.

We won him at $700.00. 

I think I've found the other shoe I was waiting to drop. 

He does spook easily, he's over-alert, looking for boogers in the bushes, esp if its windy. He likes to buck and crabstep and crowhop when spooked, and I found that out when a neighbor kid, 15 years old, and autistic, ran up on us from upwind, on a 30mph wind day, on his bike, on a dirt road, after coming off a hill. Sarge peeked around to see what he was hearing, I peeked around to look at what Sarge was looking at, and the rodeo commenced. I had a nice bruise and scrapes that perfectly matched where I grabbed the back of the saddle. A little fighting for control and I had him calmed down but still nervous. I handed the kid an enormous butt chewing, that you NEVER run up behind a horse like that, ever - it can get YOU and the rider killed! (I don't care if he's autistic. He's a family member and he knows better.)

Anyway.

We got home okay that day. But the next day, Jackie came home, our big mare. The two behaved as if they were long lost mother and son. Super excited to see each other, nuzzling and hugging one another, trotting and playing immediately. 

The cuteness of it rapidly evaporated... 

They both buddy soured immediately. And he herd sours. *sigh*

Every time we try to ride him away from the larger group and specifically Jackie, he wants to blow in two. He wants to back up quickly so you can't get your foot in the stirrup.

We are nipping that nonsense in the bud. We have three pastures... we've split the party up, and we're rotating Superman and Gina out with Oops, the filly, but not Jackie. Jackie stays in the larger, lower pasture, where Sarge can't see her. He can hear her, not see her.

He still wants to draw himself in, bow up like he's about to buck.

We set the round pen up, and have two friends that buck horses out for a living. They got on him, he immediately tried to buck one off... and after that, they obliged him. You wanna buck? Let's do this hoss...

No spurs were used, not even boots, they both had on sneakers, but they put him to work bucking in full tack. The funny thing is, he's filled out since we brought him home. He's almost 'fat'. And his big butt couldn't get very good 'air' on each buck, and he tired out before the guys did. After that, he was just fine... because he realized doing it his way was a lot more work than just playing nice.

Like Trigger, Sarge is about to get his time in the round pen being re-educated. Where Trigger's manners are impeccable and Trigger is a very intelligent horse, Sarge I don't think is so bright (Exhibit A, him not figuring out Trigger's gate was open, even after Trigger ran through it and tried to hide from him.)

He's not dumb mind you, just not quite as sharp as Trigger.

That or he just wanted Trigger 'over there' and not 'in here with me'. I haven't decided yet.

Regardless, Sarge and I get along great on the ground, he's respectful and affectionate too, but he's wanting to be a peel when he's saddled up. I'm about to put his fat butt to work.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

And what do I see on Craigslist last night? My saddle, on my horse. LOL

Apparently my daughter is trying to trade my Ammerman for a 15" seat saddle of equal quality and value. She's way more worried about it than I am.

Here's a really bad angle shot of Trigger, in my '91 Ammerman roping saddle.

Before anyone asks about the weird positions Trigs' legs are in, he was wanting to LOOK at the camera/phone, not stand still for a nice broadside picture. He was moving to the side when she snapped this.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

And back to our regular programming. Had not one, but two vacations, back to back, and a lot of real work in between and when I got home. Just now settled back into a routine.

Trigger and I are still working on it. It being everything.

After riding Trigs four days in a row in the round pen, he came to a point he wouldn't 'talk' to me. LOL just turned his butt around and walked away. Wow. Talk about a cold shoulder. LOL

Back to snacks and surprising him with not riding, but just grooming and hanging out I went. Even left him entirely alone for about a week.

We're back to being good with each other now. 

But something has changed as of Sunday: The saddle.

My Ammerman, I love it, IDK why. Its too big, its so darn heavy, yet I love with it.

Buuuttt. I have a friend, our dozer operator, wanting to sell his daughter's 15" SRS barrel saddle. He brought it over Sunday afternoon. Its all rough-out leather, kelly green rough-out seat. Its almost 8 years old, only been used a handful of times, still looks almost brand new. 

I'd had another friend who is a young barrel racer recommend I try a barrel saddle since good Aussies are so hard to find in this area. She explained it has the deeper seat, there's less saddle between you and the horse so you feel their movement telegraphed better and so they feel YOU better. She thought the lighter weight might better on Trigger since he's such a lightly built horse.

So, I gave it a try.

That was a whole new experience when compared to the roping saddle. Trigger sometimes like to juke me, and try to leave me in the space he just vacated. Sometimes he's being tricksy, sometimes he just spooks a little at something like a dog popping out of the weeds or a water bottle being crackled nearby, something like that. I felt it each and every time just a half second before he tried it. I didn't get loose in the seat, he didn't surprise me.

Its also so, so much easier to apply knee and leg pressure, even just a little nudge of the heels - there's less stirrup fender there and its softer, thinner leather (But by no means is it a cheaply made saddle).

I tried it again last night, and for the first time since I bailed out of the seat last April, I kicked him up into a trot in the round pen. Between the barrel saddle and the hack, it was like riding a completely different horse and I could tell he enjoyed being able to understand what I was asking of him.

What I discovered is: He's trained to leg pressure combined with very light neck reining. Either trained... or just responds very well to it. A light, repeated nudge of my heel on the outside while turning him to the inside yields a tight turn, if I get a bit more enthusiastic with my heel, and add a tongue click or two, we make a tight turn and tear off at an Insta-Trot. He's responsive going either direction. Whoa now is a very light pull on the reins, but mostly I just say it and he slows and stops.

He has started trying a bad habit, hip-checking me when I first try to mount. He watches me, eye cut back, and the second I lift my left leg, he swings his hip toward me just enough to bump me and my foot miss. If I keep on, he bumps a little harder, a little harder.

He was walking backwards when I tried to mount. I broke the backwards b.s. by obliging him and having him walk backwards till he was sick of it and wanted to stop, but made him keep going enough to convince him My Way was less work.

Then he tried swinging his butt away. So in a tight circle I made him turn, with me right beside him keeping pace, until he was sick of that too.

Now the hip-check trick.

Sunday when it tried it, I messed with him for an hour trying to convince him he was going to lose and his trick wouldn't work. I had to enlist my husband, who is 6ft tall, a firefighter, and weighs about 240... and was a offensive lineman in high school. He put his back to Trigger's hip, I faked Trigger out, he swung his butt... Husband returned the push and nearly bounced him off his feet. That ended the tries for Sunday. He held still while I mounted. Expecting him to shift away, I did put too umph into it and nearly shot myself over the other side. LOL Both my husand and Trigger were like: WHAT are you DOING!?

Uhm. Oops? But at least I didn't high center and fall short.

Anyway. He did it again yesterday evening. I wanted to try the saddle again, I was on my own, Hubs was working on a pair of Sea Doos we have for sale. I noticed when I got frustrated, and just threw both hands into the stirrup (Don't ask me why I did this) and put my weight on it, he would stop moving and hold still. 

So. I sucked it up, and put all I had into it, no two-hop and up... I stabbed my boot in the stirrup and came off the ground in one motion. He tried to swing his butt, but I was already off the ground... and off balance, I almost pulled him over.

He had to engage his butt to keep from losing his footing, so he froze. I stood there, one foot in the stirrup, the other in the air, hands on the horn and the saddle back, and my immediate words were: I swear to God, I will pull you over if I have too... (uhm. I just trash talked my horse.)

However, the message got through to him. No more shenanigans.

The rest of the evening, except a couple of tantrums and horse drama, was excellent. I love that I'm learning how he 'works' and that I'm getting more confident in the saddle, and I think he's glad to have someone that 'gets' him.

I've learned he's intensely curious. More than any other horse we own, except MAYBE Oops, our little filly. He wanted to act all dramatic over a new headstall, OMG IT WILL EAT ME! and I just kept my head down, adjusting the buckles and the hack, ignored the eye rolling high-headed horse drama, kept singing Is Anybody Going to San Antone (Charlie Pride) and it took about 30 seconds for me to see his nose slowly slide in between my hands to sniff the headstall. I'd show it to him, more drama, go back to ignoring him, but I'd turn away just a hair so he had to 'pursue' me and what I was doing to look.

It ate him up to not be able see what I had.

Same thing last night with an empty water bottle (Those scare him, they just make SO much noise!). He couldn't take it. He had to look, he had to touch with his nose, etc.

I'll post some pix of him in the new saddle later today. Preemptively, Yes I know the headstall is attached to the hack wrong. We had to jury rig it, the Abetta hacks take a very thin leather, we have no thin leather headstalls, and I've had to cut down the one he's wearing to get it to fit at all.

The saddle IS a bit too far back on him, he's a tricky sucker to saddle - he's just built SO different from our thicker quarter horses.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

Here's Trigger in the new saddle. Yes I know that's not the right hole for the headstall to attach to the hack. I'll get getting a Little S hack in a few days. This is a temporary use hack as it's not his, it belongs to our much larger, older mare, Jackie. And that's a really sloppy saddling job too. I know. I can do better. I saddled him in the round pen, rather than at his usual post, and last night, I unsaddled him in the round pen - just to keep him guessing, but I was on uneven ground saddling him Sunday and as I said, as narrow and short-chested as he is, he's tricky to saddle just right.

Yesterday I made more adjustments to the girths, added his breast collar to the saddle, etc. Didn't take any pictures however.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

Good grief at the typos. That's what I get for posting today while in a hurry and not enough covfefe to get me through the day.

Sorry folks, like the saddling up, I can do better.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

Didn't ride him tonight. He was pretty keyed up, and expecting to be put to work, so I surprised him (I try to keep him guessing what we're going to do on a given day) with feed and snacks, brushing out, chilling and letting him 'mow the lawn' behind the shop - we have some realllly lush bermuda grass there, so I sat on a cooler, drank a couple of beers, and let him eat, and hung out with him, my daughter, and the dogs and cats. 

Then he stepped on a puppy.

He didn't blow up, but the puppy was upset. Got his flabs pinched, nothing worse. Trigger was concerned, kept sticking his nose in my daughter's lap to investigate. Puppy will be fine. 

From this evening:


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

See how much length is left over on that halter in the picture above?

I moved all our horses to different pastures this evening, paired them up to keep them from herd souring, and on every one of the other horses, there wasn't half that much length left over. He has such a long, narrow face. SO hard to fit him right with headstalls, halters, or rope halters. Gads.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

Let's take a minute here to talk about horses, health, and doctors. 

I'm 44. I'm NOT at my 17 year old weight. My hourglass figure has become... well. Its not an hourglass. Or even a cylinder. Its... something not quite an apple or a pear, too lumpy to be a lab beaker.

Anyway. My blood pressure is outstanding: 96/78ish. 

I had my first Because You're Not 20 Anymore physical earlier in the year. Our family doctor is a great guy, comes from a line of doctors, his brothers are doctors, his son is a doctor.

Dr. Mike told me to get off the leaded fuel, switch to diet soda (Uhm. NO. I'll drink water, unsweet tea, I'm not going to drink Diet Coke - I'd rather drink straight whiskey, it tastes better and causes less cancer), and exercise.

It was February. I said, Look. No problem on getting active. Weather's breaking, I'll be in the yard, mowing, weedeating, breaking some new flower beds (I use a hoe, not a tiller) and with the days getting longer, I'll be riding the horses longer and a lot more...

Him: Whoa... (pun?) Riding the horses won't help you. You need to be WALKING up and down the road, and walk the horses with you. You'll get more of a work out.

Me: Clearly you don't understand how much work it takes for me to stay on a horse....

He admitted that no, he doesn't. That was a joke about my terrible riding skills, but...

He really thought riding a horse does nothing physically to you, the rider. 

I was astounded. HOW can a doctor, in this day and age, and in this area where riding horses for ranch work, rodeo, and just... down the side of the road or on your own trails... is normal, every day stuff, be viewed as non-taxing work? There is a reason most people have noodle legs when they've spent any time in the saddle, and there's a reason they are so sore they can't walk the next day (If they don't spend much time in a saddle on a regular basis)

Clearly, something is going on.

I whipped out my google fu when I got home.

There is no definitive break down on the calorie burn, but it appears that riding a horse (doesn't specify English or Western) and going through the gaits, from warm up through lope, and back again, burns 200 calories an hour.

There are other benefits: Your core muscles are constantly adjusting, whether you realize it or not, so you can stay in the saddle/balance.

You're stretching your inner thighs and butt muscles (I think we all learn that pretty quick, and if stretching and balancing isn't healthy, someone's sold yoga fans all over the world a huge load of horse ish)

Your ability to make quicker decisions improves, you're using a different part of your brain.

The list of benefits goes on and on, and that's not getting into the emotional rewards.

I've not lost weight, I should mention.

My belt though has gone from third-to-last, to last hole, and I need to punch a new hole or get a smaller belt, but I like my belt, its a real leather Nocona, and most of them now are not real leather (Looking at you Ariat!). My jean fit looser all the time. So do my shirts, and they don't gap at the buttons anymore.

I can throw a 50 lb sack of feed over my shoulder fairly easily, and carry it from the truck bed to the tack room without a lot of problems. I don't look like a doofus at the feed store anymore when I put the sacks on the dolly. I can haul my heavy saddle around without grunting and straining and I can land it where it needs to go on even our tallest horse's back. She's just short of 17 hands.

I still do the hop-hop-up when I mount up, but I don't need a bucket anymore, neither do my boobs high center on the saddle from not enough umph in mounting up. In fact, I've accidentally nearly launched myself off the other side of Trigger, just the other night, from too much umph. Though as I rambled about, I've stopped the crow hop mount - just to fake out Trigger and his new trick - the hip-check.

I sweat a lot too. Because I don't say, oh its too hot to ride this evening anymore... and oh God do I sweat. And I drink a lot of water because of it - not Fully Leaded Soda. That's gotta be great for detoxing, right?

By the time I'm done at the end of the day, I'm dirty, I'm sweaty, I probably have blood, horse snot, feed/grass-green slobber all over me, dirt caked on my face and arms, and I need a good scrubbing. I'm also too hot and too tired to eat much, if anything, for dinner. Plus its usually dark-thirty, which this time of year means nearly 10 pm. Cold cereal and milk is about it for me. Sometimes fruit and salad... anything cold, crunchy, and wet.

I also find myself calming down if I'm wound up and irritated after a day of dealing with the public, because you know what? Horses know it, and they don't get it, and they won't put up with you being a jerk to them. So you have to consciously calm down, you have to reach deep for patience with them sometimes, because they can be like 1000 lb toddlers. 

I've been sleeping deeper, longer. I'm not exactly the brightest bulb in the office the next day, I've not fully adjusted to the activity, but I'm getting there. I'm restless though. I don't want to be here, sitting at a desk, answering phone calls and preparing legal documents. I like my job, it pays well, I like my boss, he's a friend and he's generous. But I keep looking out the window, wanting to be doing something Out There. Not in here.

Just cleaning tack, sweeping the tack room, moving saddles around, moving feed bins and being on my feet, off my butt... has to be doing something, right?

Has to be.

....

....


I'd like to talk Dr. Mike into coming and hanging out just one whole day at my house... on a horse... and tell us how little the health benefits are.


----------



## AnitaAnne

@AtokaGhosthorse Congratulations on the teenager B/P! Double congratulations on shrinking! 

Good to know that riding horses is not a workout per your esteemed doctor. Please do have him out for an afternoon of gentle riding. Do you have any mountains to ride up and down? Maybe manage to get a little "lost" for maybe three hours or so? 

If you need his help moving a bag of feed or hay, or lifting that saddle; sure he won't mind since its not a _real_ workout or anything :twisted:

Just be sure to give him the name of your Chiropractor before he leaves :biggrin:

PS - good to hear the pup is ok


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

Hahah, thanks!

Yeah. My horses are my chiropractors. I'm sure that whole... the old spine popping and snapping and realigning itself suddenly and alarmingly, during a trot would be something new for him to experience. LOL

And we have a creek... usually very low water, with steep sides but have cow/deer trails going up and down, its about 50 ft wide... I could show him the 40 acres on the other side, twice. I'm sure he'd understand in advance its thick with brush, blackberries, downed trees from the 2011 tornado, and just... basically... hell on earth over there. :eek_color:


----------



## AnitaAnne

Have tried to tell my Chiropractor that trotting can fix my back; but he doesn't believe...too many times he has had to put it back in place after a spook-n-buck


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

So about that 'tack room'....

I'm going to have to kick my husband's lower units for bass boats, oil tanks for boats, and hoses and gauges and b.s. out of my tack room.

Okay, its actually the back part of his boat shop, nicely divided by a wall from the main shop, but the half of that section that was supposed to be a tack room when we built the shop and our house (before we even had horses but wanted them) has a bunch of his boat crap in it. 

I've ran out of room - no one told me tack multiplies, especially when you discover Paul Taylor's in Pilot Point, Texas...

No one told me you will accumulate saddles and headstalls and somehow never have enough reins or saddle pads, so of course, you end up with more 'stuff', less room.

I've put out an APB for empty paint cans by the way. I have this mad urge to bolt a sheet of plywood to the wall of the shop, screw the cans to the wood so they stick out horizontally, and then use them as headstall hangers... except the inside of the cans could be used to hold small stuff, like loose conchos or packages of chicago screws.

He thinks I've lost my mind.

Also, no one told me you'll go through more basic first aid stuff with horses than you will with toddlers.

IDK how much peroxide, liquid bandage, antibiotic ointment, coconut oil (I buy the bigger tubs at Sam's Wholesale), vitamin E oil, etc, I've gone through in the last year. That vitamin E oil does lovely wonders for that random scabby almost healed skin that hasn't haired up yet. Coconut oil is great for detangler, but a bit heavy, and even better swabbed onto hooves.

Same goes for Lexol cleaner and conditioner, and microfiber rags. No one told me how much of that I'd go through. I buy them out of the automotive department at Dollar General rather than the tack shop, its a heckuva lot cheaper.

Sometimes the best day is spent just hanging out in the tack room, the bay door rolled up, cleaning saddles and going through reins and headstalls and bits, brushing grass off the saddle pads (I have no idea how it gets there, geez), and just listening to music. 

Its about time to have another day like that. Things are getting out of hand there in the tack room.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

Just thought I'd post these. From last night. Jackie aka Dry Doc's Royal Blue and Superman (Also a Doc horse, but we do not know his registered name. He was given to us by a lifelong friend and honorary uncle, Chris... along with a very nice SRS roping saddle. He was a gift for our then 14 yr old son, Sam)

There's.... uhm. Just a little size difference in them, isn't there? LOL










Also, Oops, wanting to lip my phone:










Trigger is lurking in the background, being suspicious.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

This by the way is Sarge, our big boy bay. The wet spots are a little sweat from the cinches, the rest is fly spray... He was being walked around in the back yard until the spray dried so he didn't promptly race out to the nearest patch of dirt and start rolling.

He's thought maybe bucking a little (hahah, yeah. He's... not a big-air bucker btw) would get him out of being ridden. Not working. He's learning it's more work than just behaving himself.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

I've been familiar with Parelli for years, I remember when the term Horse Whisperer was brand new and shiny. Last summer I stumbled over the Horsenality thing... you know, with the thumbnail sketches of horses and the quadrants?

I'm not hear to comment on whether or not the Parellis are perfect etc. I have no opinion of what they do, one way or the other, I just know they are certainly popular, rightfully, or erroneously, deserved.

HOWEVER. The Quadrant thing.... is it an absolute rule of horse personalities? Nope, but I can tell you in observing our horses daily, I have one of each of those horses, and a couple that are still enigmas and therefore, probably overlap into two zones, not just one. I'm still working on those. One is Jackie, she's sweet and old and lovely and huge but not to be ridden. The other is Sarge, our big bay gelding.

Oops is our left brain extrovert, and once she's old enough to be properly trained as a greenie, she will be. At 18 months, she's smart enough, tricksy enough, mischief making enough, to be a serious problem. 

Trigger is the right brain extrovert though, and paying attention to this advice has helped bring me a long way with him:


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

So its caught up with me, the photobucket crap. Ah well. Think I'll gut my account, then upload that UPGRADE image a bazillion times just to jack with them.

Anyway. 

Oops is back in with Trigger in his 5 acre enclosure, she's a Houdini Horse on the gate latches - but that's okay because that little stinker is about to learn gate crashing (pushing between Me, Trigger, and the Open Gate) before I can shut the gate, isn't going to fly. She likes to try to be all up in our business in the round pen and tries to force her way in when I'm leading Trigger into the round pen, or when I'm leading him out of his pasture, she thinks she's supposed to go right along with us. 

Progress has been made on Trigger though, because now when she does that, I've started using the free end of Trigger's lead rope, spinning it toward her, smecking her on the shoulder or chest if she tries to shove through or crowds us... SHE is starting to learn to not pull that, she's started giving us respectful space and backing away from the gate, but Trigger hasn't spooked or gotten upset over the rope being used like that. (Remember, he used to lose his mind, shut down emotionally and hide his face in my chest when other people were working ropes, leads, etc, around us) He seems to recognize its not him in trouble and he doesn't budge... much. He mostly just waits on me to get done with her and then off we go. He does display a tad bit of eye rolling and head tossing, a huffy snort, especially if I do it without warning, but that's a matter of two, three seconds and he's like: Oh. Hey. Cool. NOT ME! I just ignore the insta-drama moment these days. But there's no more sweating and shaking. 

We don't feed much in the summer - they're all slick, grass-fat, and shiny, but I do sometimes give them just a bit in the evenings, nothing more than a little snack, just to keep them coming to me when I holler them up (Supes and Jackie are together on a 35 acre pasture with the cows, Sarge and Gina have the run of the 75 across the road, and Trigger and Oops get the 5 acres. ) But that's only in the evening, usually around 7 p.m. Usually they're all waiting on me. ONLY in the evenings are they fed anything.

I stress that because...

This morning, Trigger and Oops came up at a hard lope, ears forward, eyes bright, nickering and neighing. They came to the gate, not the trough (I duck through the wire strands to get to the trough, never go through the gate). They KNEW they weren't getting fed. But they still came to say hi to me on the way to the truck and then on to work. 

That was a nice send off this morning.

Last night I brought those two a horse-sized mineralized salt block (OH NOM NOMS) and a coffee can's worth of sweet feed... but I put it in a walmart sack. 

Why?

If Trigger wants it, Trigger has to get over plastic grocery bags scaring him. (Oops, conversely, had NO problem with the bag: OMG!!! WHATS IN THE BAG! I SMELL SWEET FEED! Is it sweet feed!? IT IS isn't it!?) When Trigger finally got brave enough to sniff the bag while I rustled it around, I dumped a little feed into the trough... rinse, repeat. When it was empty? I tied it to the fence in front of the feed trough. Gonna do the same thing this evening, and tie a new bag on, until that entire strand is full of walmart bags blowing in the wind right at eye level in front of his trough. We'll get him used to blowing plastic bags one way or the other.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

Thinking about my daughter this afternoon.

TWO of our horses are actually hers: Oops was born to her mare Nope 18 months ago. Nope... was sold as a fat kids' horse. NOPE was bred. So we got a two for one deal. Nope has since been sold, which I think was a mistake, but whatever. Nope was hers. Now she has Jackie too, the 20 something mare. *also a mistake, but whatever*

My daughter... who is almost 20 now... I love her. But she doesn't speak dog, cat, or horse. Well. Okay. Cats are jerks. Cats by and large don't care if you speak their language or not. Better if you do, but not a requirement of theirs.

Dogs and horses... they're a different story.

My girl is hardheaded, she thinks she can just power through everyone, anything, and its a constant battle of wills with her. She was like that from day one. 

Back to horses:

Even right off, with me barely having a clue (Heh, what's changed in almost two years?) it would set me off to be riding with her, and Nope's ears would swivel back as my girl talked to me. Girl would (facepalm) jerk the reins, HEY! Don't you lay them ears back! 

Nope was just listening. Her ears weren't pinned back, just cocked back to listen. Its pretty darn stinkin obvious when they're pinning them back and when they're just listening. 

She got a little savage with Nope one more time and I nearly hit my girl with my own split rein. CHEESE AND RICE... She's just LISTENING TO YOU. You WANT that. She's with YOU on this ride, not looking for boogers in bushes or wanting to spook. YOU are her interest. 

I'm not sure I ever got through my girl's hard head on that. 

What I'm learning is... my girl can't read body language. She is a blunt force person. That doesn't work with horses. What it does is gets you in trouble with them. 

She's boggled that all six of our horses come to ME when I call them by name. They come to ME at a lope, they 'talk' to me vocally and they seek me out when I'm messing around outside. They see her and disappear.

You know why?

She doesn't understand its not all about her. They aren't four wheelers or atvs. That's why.

Because every time they see her, she's going to ride one, get them sweaty, unsaddle them, and put them back out without so much a hi, bye... or... well you know the rest. She is _ungrateful_, doesn't try to understand them, and they feel used. That's why.

Me? I brush them down before and after, check the hooves, get the dirt out of their hides, treat any scrapes or ... *gags* popped a leaking abscess and cleaned it once.... I talk to them the entire time, sometimes I sing along to my spotify I have running.

When I'm done, they get brushed out, they get pampered a little, sometimes I run a little air temperature water over their backs in the summer just to see if they'd tolerate a real bath and to get a little more dirt off them.

She's not taking time to watch them, to be around them in the pasture, to see how they interact with each other, to know what they love and what they hate. 

My daughter doesn't horse. She loves the idea, but she hasn't figured out the key to their locks. I'm not sure she ever will - because it takes work, and it takes being able to bend and _listen_ to them, not be a demanding brick wall.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

Today was mani-pedi day at the ranch. Three of the five adult horses got very nice, tidy trims. Didn't shoe Sarge or Gina this time, we've not had them on the gravel road much lately, but next time... yep. They'll be getting shoed. Jackie is a cranky old lady, she doesn't like getting her feet done, but in fairness to her, her former owners hadn't had her trimmed in FIVE YEARS and she'd had some abscess blowouts... Fortunately she was in a 24/7 turnout so they didn't get overgrown but YIKES.

We've about got all the horizontal cracks grown out, trimmed up. She's looking very nice in the feet.

Gina... she learned to get her first bath today, not because we bathe our horses, ever, but because she was hot waiting on her turn, so I had a bucket of water and a coffee can and... well. Darn it. We played in the water. She wasn't too sure about it at first, but I made a game out of it, got her curious what I was doing over there with that bucket of water, and before it was over with, she ended up fully soaked and scrubbed down and rinsed, then rubbed down with an old towel. I think she was liking it by the end, she looked ready to go to sleep.

Sarge... I didn't even have to get a lead rope or halter on him. Despite his Fat Turkey Trying to Buck routine, he's a peach on the ground. He followed me across the county road (gravel with a dead end, so very little traffic except family) and right up to the post he usually gets saddled up at and waited patiently until I did put a halter on him and tie him up.... we had to have a tick on the lower eyelid, (almost touching his eyeball) extraction today too. Egads. Nasty suckers. Ew. 

And IDK why, Trigger and old Superman, in their respective pastures felt like showing off today. Both were high stepping and running, calling to us, tails flagging, ears forward. Old Supes acted like he felt 10 years younger than he is, and it was 95 with a 50% humidity today so it was suffocating out there. Like having a hot wet blanked dropped on you. And yet there they were, 2 in the afternoon, the hottest time of day, charging around and enjoying themselves. 

Talk about making someone smile... isn't that the best thing ever? To see a horse, or several, feeling their oats and being sassy in their enclosure?

I did lots of Horsing today. No riding. Gutted the tack room, swept it out, cleaned the tack (Went through TWO huge bottles of Lexol Conditioner too) Daughter who Doesn't Horse Very Well came over, and she actually LISTENED to me. Wee Oops was led around and worked with, and then she was exposed to the garden hose. Now that was funny. Daughter held the lead and talked her through it, Daughter's boyfriend turned the hose on mist and held it just so the spray didn't soak her, and let her come to it. They made a game of it, and before it was over, she was biting and lipping at the mist and sticking her head into it and getting soaked to the skin.

And good Lord why on earth did we bring home a whole rubbermaid tote of stirrups? I don't care if they are Amish made wood and steel. I finally went through them today - we have five complete pairs, and three more pairs that need bolts and roller pipes. 

We also have a couple too many breast collars now, since the nasty dirty used ones that got thrown in the auction lots actually cleaned up - I found those today, and several months ago, I slathered them down with coconut oil just to see if they could saved. They weren't something we wanted, they just starting adding to the lot to try to sweeten the pots and offload stuff at the same time. So anyway, the leather was dry and starting to crack, they were dirty grimy from use. Coconut oiled them up, just to see what happened, piled them up, forgot about them until today. That coconut oil is miracle stuff. They look like entirely different pieces of tack today, so... I gave them one last wipe-down with Lexol and laid them out on the work bench, going to give them another look tomorrow and see where they might work best on our saddles. 

Talk about worn out. I almost overdid it in the heat today, but that gallon and a half of water I drank helped. Glad to finally shower up and sit down. I shoveled dirt into Mega Holes the horses have dug out at their posts and the deep burrowing holes our dogs keep digging. Washed saddle pads and sweat pads out, hung them up, cleaned the saddle bags, the lead ropes, dragged out an old wooden ammo crate, put it on runners so its off the ground, and used it to store the lead ropes and halters in. Matched all the loose split reins up, put speed clips on those that didn't have them, soaked them with conditioner, cleaned them, matched up bits to headstalls to reins so there's complete sets. Cleaned two saddles, have three more to go tomorrow, and that's not counting the two light weight el cheapos we have hung up with ropes from the rafters.


We... okay, I... have too much tack. LOL


But on the bright side, I'm not buying shoes anymore. At least not for me.

Now I need a Dr. Pepper.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

Had some shocking, surprising, mixed emotional news with the force of a brick wrapped in velvet this weekend. I felt it best I not be mucking around with ANY of the horses Saturday or Sunday. I was in a funk and I am seething with hurt and anger. 

Ah the joys of raising children to young adults.

But. We had a couple of life long married friends over, John and Angie. 

Angie, until the last few years, was a barrel racer. She's grown up around horses, still owns her own horses, just doesn't compete any more.

She wanted to see Trigger, this train wreck of a project horse of mine, so we walked out there about sunset. He saw us. Head goes up, he starts neighing and nickering, comes running. He looked like a Hollywood horse with the prancing and head shaking to display the mane, the tail streaming, head up, ears forward, eyes bright.

She took one look at him and went: Ooohhh... yeahhhhhhhhh. He is NOT a quarter horse. IDC what your husband and the guy that sold him to you say. There's not a drop of QH in him. He's Arabian... and something different. He's... *she snaps her fingers trying to recall the breed* Oh crap... what are those.... SADDLEBRED! He's what they call a National Show Horse of one of those Spotted Saddle Horses! That's what I think he is. All the trail riders around here want horses like him because he travels far and fast at a walk and I bet he never gets tired, does he?

I am vindicated, because THIS THREAD HERE: http://www.horseforum.com/horse-breeds/trigger-we-have-no-idea-what-731330/ is where some folks here called it. National Show Horse.

When I told my husband that in October of 16, he laughed, and laughed and laughed. And the cowboy that sold him to us, that picked him up at the Cleburn Auction, laughed and laughed at me. 

"He ain't nothin' but a badly built Quarter Horse, maybe showing a little more Arabian in his head than most, but he's just a plain old QH...."

Well.

No. He is not. And handling him like a steadfast QH did nothing but almost completely ruin him.

This morning, he saw me making my way to the truck in my dress and heels and jewelry and make up - He and Oops both know feed time is of the evenings, if they get any substantial amount of feed at all this time of year...

And yet there he was was, head high, over the gate, and he and Oops both let out a loud neigh to get my attention, and answered me with a couple of more after I spoke to them and wished them a good morning, like I always do.

After the cruddy news this weekend - that sent me to work with a smile on my face.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Really enjoy reading about your adventures! 

You definitely have HORSE!


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

SO, this is one of those journal entries that's NOT about Trigger. This is about Supes, our patient old fart. In the picture at the bottom, he's the chestnut on the left, tolerating his person, my son (14 then, almost 16 years old now). Gina is the sorrel mare in the middle, my husband's 5 year old mare, and Nope is on the right with my Daughter Who Doesn't Horse. She's Oop's dam and against my wishes, was sold earlier this year.

Back to Supes. His name wasn't our doing and the name Superman, is ironic. He's not faster than a speeding bullet. He's actually quite lazy and low key. His papered name is _Doc's something something Phantom something_, so sometimes I just call him Doc, but usually Supes. 

Supes is our teacher. He's 19, almost 20 now. He's lived a life as a roping horse, a 'kids horse' (that's a very misleading term, kid's horse, because that kid was a junior roper and needed a faster roping horse), and now he's teaching some goobs new to riding in their adult life (me mostly) how to ride. Everyone takes one look at him and goes, oooo. I bet that old guy will take off with you! 

Uh. No. He doesn't. Because he's laaazzzyyyy. The only time he gets REAL energetic is when you put out a coffee can's worth of sweet feed and the cows see it. Then he gets REAL energetic and goes into Cow Horse Mode. Its high entertainment, to watch him cut the cows off before they get close to the trough, and then guard the trough from all invaders. NO! ALL MINES! 

Every great once and a while he just feels like being silly and charging around the pasture for fun, setting down in sudden roper stops and slinging dirt everywhere, like he's in the arena again, but mostly he's lazy.

He's also interesting. 

He's a gentleman, and if he feels you losing your seat, you don't have to ask him to slow down. He does it on his own. If he feels you're sitting pretty solid, and thinks you're ready for more than a trot, maybe a slow lope, he will push you just enough to see how you feel about it, and if you panic or start to come out of the seat again - he'll slow back down. Now, I know there's people here horrified... he should do ONLY WHAT YOU TELL HIM TO DO! Well, that'd be okay if we were lucky enough to have lessons, etc.

We aren't. We're learning the ******* way - saddle up, mount up and hope for the best.

Supes has been a blessing to have. He's even tempered, bomb proof, clever enough to give a beginner all the horse they want so that they learn, and spry enough to give an intermediate rider a good time. He's willing... except when he thinks we're going back to the barn. He taught me when we ride and he acts barn soured, we should just ride right on past the barn. He's thrown a few toddler-esque temper tantrums, crow hopped a little, as if saying BUT MOOOMMMMMM.... I DON'T WANNNNAA HAAAAA AAA.... and sulked and moped and pouted when yes, we did do it anyway. He taught me to just be patient and firm, and not let him have his way, and he got a little heel to the sides over it too that day because he was dragging his feet so bad he tripped a couple of times.

He showed me his butt once... and in fairness, I did donkey kick him first and on purpose - in frustration, I donkey-kicked at him like I was another horse ... for trying to bully Trigger off his feed and push me around. He could have whapped me one if he wanted to, but he didn't. He was showing me he could kick back ---- After that I went armed with a long handled floppy plastic leaf rake... which is so floppy it's useless for leaves... but great as a horse-swatter... he doesn't turn his butt to me any more because he learned he gets swatted by the big scary horse-swatter... So there's another lesson learned.

He's tried to lay down once on a friend of my daughter's. She let him. It was in sloowwwww motttiooonnnnn so she had plenty of time to kick him up and get him moving... but she didn't know what to do so he got away with it. He's never done that to me, and I may be a noob, but I know better than to let him do it - if it works once, he'll do it again.

He's taught me to not let random strangers ride our horses - I can't remember which one of my daughter's friends rode him (a guy), but the two of them did NOT get along and Supes almost ended up hurt if I remember correctly.

I could have used a quirt on everyone involved after that, and in fact, my son was so angry he couldn't talk and was almost in tears. PLEASE STOP letting other people ride my horse mom! So that ended the rounding up buddies to come out and ride, regardless of skill level or ability. Just, no. No more. I learned that _sometimes_ the people that claim they know what they're doing just THINK they know what they're doing, and can be the hardest people on a horse, especially one that's in his senior years.

He stumbles a lot - some of it is him being lazy and not picking up his feet - his natural gait brings his feet just barely over the ground. Dude, can you be ANY more lazy? Some of it is his age, and on close observation this weekend, we FINALLY saw, in action, what's tripping him up, literally, the most - his own back toes. They keep catching on the heels of his front shoes. We thought that clicking pop was his KNEES! Nope! Knees are fine! Our farrier said he can take care of that easy... so Friday, Supes gets a different shaped hoof trim than he's been getting. We may let him go barefoot for a while - his feet are seriously tough, probably the best feet of any our horses, and we're not riding on real rugged terrain this time of year anyway.

So he's taught me about hooves too.

He's our left brain introvert. So I'm learning what motivates him when he wants to be lazier than the time he was so lazy. He's not perfect, but he's been a wonderful horse to have and to learn with. I hope he has many years left with us - I just found out over the weekend (with mixed emotion... that my daughter who doesn't horse is a mom-to-be :-? and someone's got to teach that granbaby, someday, how to ride. I hope its Supes).


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

Supes and DH on a different trail ride. The picture in the last post was from a cattle hunting expedition - we 'lost' a cow-calf pair on a friend's 800+ acres and had to try to find them. We didn't.

This picture is from the ride we took on the McGee Creek trail system.

If interested, this is the link to the trail system's site with TravelOK. TravelOK.com - Oklahoma's Official Travel & Tourism Site


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

Finally coming to grips with becoming a granma. It is what it is. I feel angry and yes, a little selfish since we were deprived the HAPPY grandparent experience (OMGOSH! You're pregnant! YAY! *after graduating college and getting a job and being a responsible, mature adult*) but as the Stones say - you can't always get what you want... but you get what you need.

That's been like a biblical scripture for me, a mantra in my head for the past three weeks. 

We've been putting a lot of work in on our rental property she now lives in and the one we own next door to it (Our starter home is the next door home and hubs traded a pick up for the one she lives in now) so Trigger has gotten a break, especially with the heat and humidity. The heat index has hit the 105 - 110+ range with almost zero wind, so all the horses have gotten a break, but we haven't. 

This coming weekend is supposed be lovely - lower humidity, temps the the 80s - its time to get back to having a NORMAL life and enjoying the horses, the backyard, the pool, and just being us.

I've also called class. I may be a noob, but the kids don't speak horse. I've watched. Both my daughter and her BF (long, deep sigh) don't get it. They STILL try to bully the horses, and it makes them all agitated. They're loud, domineering, and they expect absolute obedience without question. What they get are irritable horses.

I could just absolutely pull my hair out, because they undo all the work I do - They can't even catch the horses. They just slink away and want no part of those two. Me? I walk out there and get surrounded by them. They come to me at a full run, neighing and playing.

I'm about to come down on them like rain. Its not spoiling... it's learning the animals and how to speak with them. 

Class is about to be in session.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

Class has been fruitful. Sarge and Daughter's BF are getting along much better. This is from yesterday. I'm still pretty hooked up on getting our house in order now that we have Daughter's house in order, and the weather didn't break as expected, and now my round pen is occupied by Elliot, our goofy looking longhorn feeder steer, aka steaks. Trigger has been enjoying lots of ground attention though, and snacks... mostly of the summer fruit variety.

Sarge is looking quite handsome, his scars are almost hidden by hair, his weight and muscle tone are in a nice range, and he's stopped bucking and acting a fool when he's away from the other horses. After a lot of trial and error, a medium port bit with a copper cricket suits him fine. Time to swap the roper reins back to split reins now that he's stopped bucking. Still glad we have him.


----------



## secuono

From your first few posts describing him, I can tell you that I love him, too, lol. 
Glad you refused to sell him off.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

secuono said:


> From your first few posts describing him, I can tell you that I love him, too, lol.
> Glad you refused to sell him off.


I won't give up on him, or any of the horses we have. 

Sarge is another 'Someone Else's Mess' horse, though not to the extent Trigger was. Sarge is just... well. Sarge. He's intimidatingly big for a QH, and not the brightest bulb in the strand. But he's a lovely personality - just thinks he can throw his weight around and spook us into not riding him.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

On a personal note... finally kind of coming to terms on becoming a granma in March 2018.

Unrelated: I have lost 20 lbs since February and gone from a size 18 in trousers and jeans and an XXL in tops to a 14 and an XL.

Fingers crossed I keep it up. I'm sure the horses will thank me. LOL


----------



## carshon

@AtokaGhosthorse I became a Grandma at 37 - my step-daughter was 17 when she told us she was pregnant. Hubby and I still had a 9 and 7yr old at home. It was shocking and distressing - and it all ended up being OK. Step daughter is a wonderful mother she and her then BF stayed together for a bit and had another child. They are no longer together but both love the kids and are good parents and try to get along for the kids' sake. Not necessarily where we had hoped our daughter would be when graduating HS but she is going to college now and working full time. 

Good for you on the weight loss! and I enjoy your horse stories


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

Thank you for the encouraging words on both topics. There is so much uncertainty in their future right now, naturally, but no matter what happens, we're still her momma and daddy. I hope they make it as a family, but they're just so young, and will not be forced to grow up quickly... they've lost the luxury of just being able to quit any crappy old job, or be choosy about what work they accept. They've lost the luxury of being able to hang out with friends and enjoy being young adults.

I'm still heavy with worry, but we'll just set our jaws, roll up our sleeves, and handle this like every truly difficult thing life has thrown at us... by just wading into it and giving our best.


----------



## Kriva

I haven't read your entire journal, but I do enjoy what I've read so far. It seems as though you are a very strong and determined person to not give up on Trigger. 

As far as being a Grandma at a young age...it's great! I know it's not what you expected/wanted for your child, but there are worse things in the world that could have happened. I became an Oma at 36. I was 16 when I had my first child, 18 when I had my second, and 20 with my third. I was young and didn't know anything about having babies, but in reality how much do any of us really know until we have one of our own. I always tell people that you can listen to all of the stories but there is no way to convey the feelings of being a mother until you're there. My second daughter got pregnant at 18 in her freshman year of college. What could I say? She waited longer than I did. She's also found out the hard way that having a child completely changes your life. You can't go out with your friends whenever you want, you're broke all the time, and you better take whatever job comes your way. I'm very proud of her! She's not living exactly the life I would have wanted for one of my children, but she's handling it like a pro. Of course the relationship didn't work and the kids father is a deadbeat, but through it all she's managed to always have a job and put herself through medical billing school. She has a new man, a third child, a decent job doing what she was trained to do, and a decent place to live. And she's done most of it on her own. She's broke all the time but won't ask for money unless it's an emergency. Her children have everything they need and a little extra. Plus the love of a great mother and tons of family to care about them. 

From my own experience as a young mother I can tell you two definite things...I wasn't always Mother of the Year, I made my mistakes but none of them any worse than most other mom's. Had I been older and more established it would have been better for my kids. But they've all grown up healthy and happy and most have a family of their own now. All of my kids have been on their own and out of the house for about three years now (that's after coming in and out as they needed it) and my DH and I are enjoying life in it's fullest. We are in our mid 40's and while a lot of our friends are pulling out their gray hair still raising children, we are sleeping late on the weekends when we want to, going out of town when we want, we have the money to do what we want if we feel like spending it, and spoiling our grandchildren while we still have the energy to do it. It's not all that bad! 

Good luck to you and your daughter. She's got a tough road ahead but it's not always as bad as it seems. There is a silver lining for both of you. I look forward to reading the continuing saga of Trigger and the rest of the bunch. You're doing a great job.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

Thank you for the kinds words, Kriva. We're... riding this one out in faith.

That's all we can do. 

About Trigger...

He's had some time off, not intentionally, just the way this summer shaped up. The days I was able to actually RIDE him or do anything with him were the days it was sweltering hot and didn't cool off one bit until after dark. Its still sweltering hot, but not as bad, though now we're experiencing a rare thing: Lots of rain, in Oklahoma, in August.

WEIRD STUFF.

Anyway, the young lady who bought Leroy from me, and a friend of hers who has been working toward becoming a trainer, came by yesterday evening.

The idea was to work with him in the round pen on some desensitizing... not just the flappy walmart bags or the crackly water bottles. I'm talking a red flag on a long pole, and... the dreaded lunging whip. 

I was apprehensive, but all for trying. Trigger knew something was up immediately. Suspicious bast**d that he is. He came to me, got one look at the other two ladies, and POOF was gone. He _flirted_ with us. Pranced just out of reach, made huge arcs around us, high stepping and trotting, head up, eyes bright, ears forward, tail in the air. He thought it was good fun, we were less than impressed.

He even went bowling for cows.... ran right through a knot of our new heifers, scattered them, lowered his head, shook it as he turned and scattered them again - just for fun.

She looked at me and said: He's playing with us! What a show off... 

And he was showing off... and as bad as it is to say this, its awesome just to watch him run and play and move. He's just gorgeous when he's in motion.

Anyway.

About 20 minutes of that and I broke out the big guns - two packages of Quaker Instant Oatmeal, Maple and Brown Sugar flavor. He saw the brown paper packages, heard the paper rattle when I shook them, and here he came... OMG YES! OATMEAL!

And he tore at a full gallop into the round pen, got his oatmeal, and that's when school started.

There was a lot learned about him.

In lunging, when he got tired of it, whip in her hands or not, he would come to her, press his forehead to her, and want physical attention, reassurance, etc. When he just didn't want to go anymore, he wouldn't go. He'd just follow her... he had her figured out in less than five minutes... and I can see how Arabians and Arabian cross horses can get so spoiled so fast.

She worked with him to see what his tolerance was of the whip just being around. He was not really okay with it. There was a lot of head tossing, wide eyed looking, finally some sniffing... then he was okay having it rubbed all over him, but he was tense. Then she lay it gently on his left shoulder... annnd that's when he started tap dancing to get away from it. It wasn't a fluke... it happened a few more times during the evening, and the suspicion is someone wailed on him with a whip or a stick on that shoulder. When working from his right side, he had a lot of issues - he did not want ANYONE on his right side at first. 

Later, she brought out a pole with a red flag on the end, also more wide-eyed head tossing and worries, then he calmed down. She even fluttered it in the air, and by then, it was dusk. He didn't budge... in fact, by the end of 'class' he was practically putty, head lowered, eyes drooping, lower lip sagging, but still alert enough we all knew he'd get real energetic, real quick if he felt threatened. She was able to rub it all over him, under his belly, between his legs, etc. and he did not care.


Final Assessments: 

In watching him move and studying his build and nature (his playing, his flirting, his intelligence, willingness, ability to manipulate!), she said if she didn't know better, she'd swear he's full blood Arabian. She sees no saddle horse or other notable breed in him, absolutely no QH. Given his spotting and his general color, the heavy dapples coming out in his coat (yes, I know most horse are dappled anyway) she said its possible he's Arabian and Appaloosa. Otherwise, she's clueless.

So. Still don't know what he is, other than Arabian.

His movements are indeed very flashy, and not the norm for a horse around here. His natural gaits are somewhat exaggerated. It could just be he has 'style' or... he might could have been started as a show horse of some sort. 

Out of pure speculation and how he reacted to various stimuli, she thinks he was possibly started as a show horse, someone mishandled him, which is easy to do with young Arabian and crosses, fobbed him off on someone else. Someone else tried to make a barrel horse out of him, this is based on his agility and rapid turns, how responsive he is to knee pressure and seat pressure, neck reining, how quickly he wants to run out of the 'gate'/from a standstill. How competitive he is. For whatever reason, again, he and his owners got sideways, and somewhere along the way he's been brutally dealt with. The people who sold him at auction, his last people before me claimed the bought him to be an 11 year old girl's rodeo parade horse... I doubt they had him long before figuring out he is completely unsuitable for a child... and parades. That's how he ended up at the auction.

Having seen 'cowboys' I know try to simply dominate Trigger into compliance (hence me finally making Trigger absolutely off limits to ANYONE but me until I earned his trust), I can see where any issues in Trigger's unknown past could have escalated into a very counter-productive, rapid spiral of anger, frustration, and violence with former owners. 

This all pure conjecture - I realize it may be terribly unfair to former owners to make these claims. However, based on very specific physical reactions to very specific things (sunglasses, ropes, the sensitivity to the whip merely laying on his shoulder, his ears being so tender, his fear of men - which he's almost over, its hard to NOT make these assumptions. Everyone that's handled him has come away saying the same thing: Someone beat the hell out of him, didn't they? Or: Someone ruined him.

Its doubtful he's 'ruined'. At 7 years old, there's time to turn him around. He isn't deliberately mean or aggressive, in fact, he's willing, he's eager to learn, he's starting to trust again. He WANTED to do what our friend wanted of him last night, he wanted to understand what she was asking of him. His attention was on her, on us, not the feed in his trough in the pen - which did have some feed in it, for almost 2 hours with little loss of focus.

He IS intelligent enough to 'manipulate' people (Being suddenly affectionate and perhaps pretending to be a little bit wounded? when he was tired of lunging?) and thwart (like the hip checking he was doing when trying to get the foot in the stirrup). 

But he's not hopeless. He's not crazy, he's not mean. He's not unfixable, he's already come a very long way. She said if he were the same horse he was this time last year, she'd have never even tried to work with him - he was just too shattered and afraid. 

In October... she is going to be coming over every other day, and we are going to start 'schooling' in earnest. Its not just Trigger learning - that's as much for me as Trigger. Until then, the simple things she did last night, plus the stuff I've been doing, just being around him, light riding in the round pen, grooming and being his go-to person, working on things like water bottles spooking him, etc, are my homework.


----------



## carshon

What an encouraging post. I second the thoughts on Arab crosses. Super intelligent but smart. You have to be one step ahead of a smart horse. so glad you are sticking with him!


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

Hahah, yeah. As my husband says: You're gonna have to be smarter than the horse...

Trigger is, in his own way, telling us his story, and its been wonderful to see the changes in him. None of our other horses have so many issues and those that they do have haven't been difficult to figure out and deal with. Most are pretty simple problems.

Trigger is a whole other story - his intelligence is entirely different from Gina's (Our mare). Gina is a trail smart, cow smart horse. Trigger? That's a whole other level of smart, and yes, he will actively manipulate. 

But that's okay... I have a lot more maple and brown sugar oatmeal in my arsenal...


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

Misfire. Just ignore.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

Had an interesting evening. Cousin's daughter who helped us with Trigger the other evening came over, but also, daughter and her bf... and before it was over with we had ALL TEH HORSES all up in our business...

I started with Trigger tied up at the post, just brushing him and checking his feet, then we had snacks, a little feed, then we worked on just walking on the lead and stopping, etc. He was pretty squirmy but there was a lot going on, the new heifers being called up and fed nearby, dogs everywhere, my mom on a golf cart running around (sigh - WOMAN... stop running around here on that thing!) but all in all, he calmed down pretty quick. 

Then Oops opened the gate - she and Supes were the only two left in their pasture, Sarge, Gina and Jackie were all getting groomed... and then it was a party. Because they came right across the road at a lope... found the calves feed buggy, and Oops opened the feed door. YEHAW.

Then Supes old fart self threatened to kick me. 

Not taking that Nope.

Got the long lead rope out, got it spinning, popped the ground near him or his butt every time he slowed down. I kept kept him running a circle around us until he got enough, went calmly through the gate into the back pasture. Did not reward him with a snack. I was going to ride him but chose not to... tonight.

Gina... had a nasty big abscess that was finally draining and threatening to get infected (She gets thorns in her neck and they get all nasty and infected) so she required some TLC and snuggles - washed it out, cleaned it out *gags*, got some Vetricin on it.

Through all this, Oops got in the tack room, found the snacks... broke open a new bag of calf mineral... annnnddd *CHAOS* !!!! 

She's seriously not a problem other than going places horses aren't supposed to go. As in she's not mean, she doesn't run off, and she's a baby, so. Haltered her up... and she was led BACK across the road, this time the gate was tied shut with a better knot AND the chain.

Then my cousin's girl worked with Sarge in the round pen - he kept wanting to move away when a foot aimed for the stirrup. While watching her, and here's where this is interesting... I'm standing around with Trigger on a lead rope, we're outside the round pen, just watching, he's nibbling grass, getting a lot of scratching and talking and petting, and he's basically super calm and at one point, went to sleep on me...

I decided what the heck. Long as we're just standing around... and there's a perfectly good feed bucket, right here, upside down... 

I got on him bareback with nothing but a lead and his rope halter.

I didn't fall off. I didn't die. He didn't panic. I actually RODE him just a bit around the shop between the round pen and where we tie them up. Sure I had a wad of mane in my left hand, but the important part is... I'd have never dared tried that last summer, or the summer before.

Of all the horses tonight - he was the calmest. With all that chaos... fun and silly as it was a few times... he never lost his cool. I even fly sprayed him... which really stumped my husband. He was pretty impressed, my daughter was impressed (that I didn't just fall right off), and cousin's daughter was impressed with how calm he was.

She told me before she left tonight: Don't ever, ever sell him. He's too sweet, too willing, too smart. He may always be a one-person horse, but he's worth it.

THAT was awesome to hear.

End of the evening: Sarge and Supes are back in the 35 acres behind the house. Trigs is still in the 5 with the new heifers, and now both mares and the silly filly are on the 75. It was time to break up the herd party again.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

*Photographic proof!*

Cousin's girl took picures!


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

One person horses...

I know I read here some time ago that if you have a one-person horse, they're a spoiled horse and they need to be taught to work well for anyone, that you're doing the horse a horrible disservice by allowing that to continue.

I can see where that is true... but I also believe as with all things, there must exceptions.

Every cat, every dog we've ever had 'chose' a person here. It did not matter who brought them home, who wanted them in the first place, who the animal was intended for. When the dust settled and the animal had found his or her place in our family, they chose someone.

Yes, I bought Trigger to be my horse, and no, I didn't know enough about horses to even realize that no, he is NOT a light-weight Quarter Horse. Crap - for that matter, I... we... didn't know enough to realize our first mare wasn't fat. She was bred.

I went purely on gut intuition with Trigger. There was something there in his eyes, in the way he moved, that captured my attention.

Of course, that all went to crap when we got him home and figured out we had something 'other' on our hands, starting with the first day when we went to meet the person we bought him from at the stock yards. He was in the trailer, and absolutely a terrified nervous wreck - but there was a lot going on, he'd been through an auction 3 hours away, brought up here, housed for a few days, then brought to the stockyards, there were cows and bullwagons and cars and people. I thought he was overstimulated.

Well. He was.

But for a whole YEAR he's been overstimulated.

Until he came to me this spring to save his butt from Sarge's harassment, I was resigned to selling him, but resistant. By then I realized he was emotionally messed up, he's not a stoic quarter horse, he's just... wild? IDK if that's the term.

But then he looked for me, he came to me, not once, but multiple times, looking for me to protect him from the other horses, even from a dog we had that wouldn't stop pestering him.

J.C. (initials only) who is helping me work with him had noticed early on that around me, he's relaxed, when others show up, he tenses. She said: He doesn't like men, does he? You're his person... you're the one he trusts. He's going to be a one-person horse.

Where I'm going with this is - he will 'tolerate' other people riding him or doing ground work. He does what they ask. But he will do things for me that when others ask him to do it, he seems confused. He looks to me when he gets confused and they're working with him on the ground, and he'll come to me - counter productive when someone is actively training him, I know. But I'm not going to protect him from lunging. LOL. No sir... you get right back to it and listen to her, not me... And that's why they are teach ME how to do more with him as far as basic groundwork and training. We're taking him back to the beginning and I need to know how to do it myself.

I don't think this is a spoiled horse. I think this fearful, hot blooded horse was started well - he remembers a lot, you can see it just 'click' in his eyes, its like a switch gets flipped, and its like I want to say: There you are! Welcome back! Now you're paying attention! Now you're learning. 

He's been mishandled and has me pegged as his protector... its almost a 'parental' type role. And that's okay. He's not changing hands again. 

Now to get him less tense around new people. He did great last night with all the chaos, in fact, he was the best behaved, and that's saying something.

I'm seeing even more hope for him now, and that makes it absolutely worth while. Its been a long 18 months of owning him, but at last... I see daylight. 

AT LAST - My husband didn't tell me to sell him after working with him last night. Granted, he didn't tell me to KEEP him, but his silence on the Selling Trigger Topic spoke volumes.

Even he's surprised, and impressed.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

And Trigger was waiting on me at the gate this morning. 

His back looks swayed in that one picture I'm posting, and he is... but we've also had a fat summer. Its been humid and hot, but not Death Valley hot. NORMALLY the grass is all dead by now, or its at least stopped growing, but this summer, its been lush. All our horses are fat. When he's not got a grass belly on him, his back isn't as swayed. 

He does have stupidly high withers though. Egads.

Anyway. Pix.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

Well. 

Trigger got 'worked', if you can call it that, three days in a row. Despite the 96 degrees and 89% humidity this weekend, I did something with him Friday, Saturday, and Sunday. 

There's been some... discord... in that DH has his new prized black heifers in TRIGGER'S 5 acre enclosure and he's feeding them up in the round pen which doubles as a feed lot. Trigger has, of course, figured out FREE LUNCH. He doesn't bully the heifers off of the feed, but he doesn't need to be eating their feed and DH shouldn't be paying to feed Trigger too.

SOLUTION TO PROBLEM.

Trigger watches for me, I open the gate, heifers on the other side of the pasture won't come near the gate... Trigger walks out, follows me with no lead, to 'his' post and gets fed there. No drama, no trying to get him out of a lot with 16 young heifers. 

I put him on the lead a few times, draped the rope over his back so it wouldn't trip him, and just let him go to see what he would do - he stayed right where he could see me while I worked in the tack room cleaning saddles or airing out saddle pads and blankets.

Saddle fitting - still swapping saddles around. Went after the Saddlesmith barrel saddle this weekend. It has semi-QH bars. Discovered we do have a contoured barrel pad. 

I need to practice placement on his back. I either get it too far forward or too far back, but so far, its all just been one big experiment anyway. 

Also spent a lot of time just getting in the saddle, out of the saddle, back in, back out, just to see if he moved away or tried to hip check me.

Still getting very small doses of resistance, but he's easily dissuaded these days. Its been good practice for both of us.

He's still fighting me on being barn soured, still wanting to NOT TURN LEFT and he has no other reason other than to be ornery. I get frustrated and mad at myself for not having the skill to 'fix' him overnight, and him for 'thrwarting'. Its passive aggressive manipulation is what I think it is. That's when have to take a deep, deep... really deep breath... and remember that in March, we couldn't touch him. No one would even consider riding him. He was afraid of everything and everyone. The only advice I got on him was to sell him at the livestock sale for whatever I could get out of him.

Now he goes to sleep while I'm brushing him out and comes to me at a fast trot, head up, tail up, nickering in greeting... and I don't have to 'catch' him. He catches me. LOL


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

Had an... enlightening... evening.

We mucked with the saddle placement on Trigger... there's a sweet spot to hit with that saddle, but we got it all lined out. Tried it on him with no saddle pad so I could take pictures, then 'Stuff' happened.

I ended up putting the pad on, messing with the placement, then we rode. I noticed no saddle roll, no undesirable movement, even with the girth not sucked up tight - I left him with a little looser girth than usual.

He kept wanting to turn clockwise circles, and this time, I made him stop every single time he turned right, despite the leg and rein cues to go left. We stopped, he was made to back up three steps, sometimes four, stand, then I asked to go left again. He would go left. So. Each and every single time he decided he was the one running things, and would go right, we stopped, we backed up, we stood for a few seconds, we went left. 

If he didn't want to whoa, I increased the pressure on the reins until he did... then he got to back up three, sometimes four paces.

It seems for him, the worst punishment ever, the most humbling thing I can ask of him... is to back up.

He did (for him) most excellent tonight.

Superman was another story. Our 'teacher' horse has gotten too big for his britches. He wanted to buck, cow kick, and REAR UP... and not go forward. He's beyond barn soured, he's lost respect for us in the saddle AND on the ground.

In the round pen, when he was asked to lunge, instead, HE CHARGED, would wheel, then cow kick...

He ran Son in Law up on the pen railings several times, then cousin's daughter who helps us with ground work...

And I know he who shall not be named here, who has initials of RG... did a video on a horse that would charge the person, she'd hit the boards and climb the fence... each and every time. The horse learned he could charge her and threaten her and she'd run.

That in mind... and armed with the horse swatter - the big red leaf rake... I got in the round pen. He charged me... and I charge him... It... was not an easy thing to do, but I was NOT going to let him set up that habit and think he could get rewarded by running me off. Instead, I charged him, used the leaf rake (its floppy cheap plastic, but HUGE) to smack him on the shoulders and 'claw' at him. He did it three times to me, and each time I charged him too while making myself look 'big' and SSSSHHHHHH ing very loudly, I even barked at him a couple of times (LOL Embarrassing?)

On the third time, when he gave up, lowered his head, and stood there, head down very low, I let up on him. He was done. Once he flew the white flag, the yard broom went away, we were friends again. Then and only then did he get turned out for the evening.

It was... scary... I can't blame the kids (19 and 20), because who instinctively DOESN'T run from a charging 1000 lb horse? But like I said, I couldn't let him win. If I did, like the 'kids' did, he'd do this every time he wanted out of work, because it worked the last time. 

That and something in me... snapped. I wasn't angry. But I guess it was flight or fight in me too... fight won out. That's happened one other time with an animal - an aggressive dog had me backed against the house, daughter was behind me, she was 3, dog was after HER, not me, but I was standing between them, her hanging on to my dress...

Something in me, as scared as I was... broke. In a blink, the thought was: This is MY yard. I am NOT going to let this DOG come on MY yard and back ME against my own **** house and kill my daughter! I snatched up an old 2x4 and hugely pregnant, and literally barefoot in a cotton dress, screamed like a banshee and chased that dog all over the yard, swinging like I was Babe Ruth and shrieking like a woman possessed. I was going to kill it with that board if I could have, and he knew it... the dog was yelping and squalling all the way back across the road to his own yard....

That same thing in me snapped tonight. BY GOD YOU ARE NOT going to PUT ME on the FENCE BUDDY! I have a yard broom and I am NOT AFRAID TO WHACK YOU WITH IT! And I screamed like a banshee when I rushed Superman...

Not sure if I really got his attention or am now embroiled in a battle of wills - but I'm not going to lose to that horse.

I like him too much to let him develop that bad of a habit. We will have it out again if he continues to behave ugly like that. As badly as I dislike whips, a lunging whip will magically appear in the tack room - this week.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

Been a long month, not a lot of internet time. Spent a week in St. Paul Minnesota (Last week) and all in all its been busy, but good. I also now have two grandferrets - Crash and Eddie. They're a hoot, sooo fun and snuggly. A bit smelly, but that's just how ferrets smell.

Anyway.

So. Sarge, our big boy bay gelding, isn't a quarter horse. I didn't think he was, but given the laughing I got for saying Trigger isn't a QH (He isn't) I just held my peace.

Sarge is a Thoroughbred. A fat, lazy Thoroughbred, or at the very least, a QH with a high degree of TB in him... or is that vice versa? A TB with a little bit of QH in him?

Anyway.

Jackie, our bad *** brown mare has gone off for a little reprogramming. Superman, the crotchety old gelding, is next.

Been working with Trigger almost every night. Two weeks ago, he and I had a disagreement. I felt we needed to leave the barn and explore his 5 acres with me in the saddle. He didn't feel the same. Rather than give up and let him win the fight - I led him down the gravel road, to the place where the sides are steep, but we've ridden our horses up and down the embankments in the past... and I led him on foot... up and down, and up and down, and used some 10 year old Weyerhauser pines as 'poles' to led him through at a fast pace. You can't wear him down by running him out - but you can by making him climb and slide down and zig zag in and out of pine trees at a fast walk. My main point though wasn't to wear him down, but to get him used to being away from the barn, out of sight of the other horses, and with me, and me alone, and do 'stuff' with me, and me alone. I want him comfortable being 'out there' with me. 

On the ground, we've progressed from swinging lead ropes and catch ropes around him to a heeling rope. Remember - ranch ropes used to scare him so bad he'd just stand here and shake apart and hide his face in my chest. Not anymore. I roped his head the other night, the dog. The cat. Threatened to rope our longhorn steer, Elliot (Because with his screwed up stupid looking horns, he reminds me of Elliott from Open Season).

Trigger doesn't care any more.

In fact, and this may not be a good thing, but now when he wants to prance and play hard to get from time to time, I throw my arms up, SSHH him and 'come at him' and he immediately stops running away, turns, gives me both eyes, stands stock still, ears up, head high, motionless.

I take two steps closer, he will immediately walk to me. Then he'll follow me anywhere I go. He will not run from me anymore unless I just absolutely make him run, then its the biiigggg wide circles around me, always looking to me for direction, as though I'm lunging him or working him in a round pen... but I'm not. I've moved him out of the round pen when riding or doing ground work/trust building work.

I sit around his feet now, sometimes just lay in the grass next him while he grazes. I've laid around on him, leaned on him, ignored him and pretended to be WAY more interested in roping the dog for giggles, I've saddled him up and just sat on him with no expectation of anything out of him - dude, just do whatever this time, I'm just along for the ride (I've also done that for limited times bareback).

He still wants to run away though.

As in, not panic bolting, but MUST GO BACK TO POST NOW! running. The first time I came out of the saddle, I had never loped on a horse - not since I was 14. I'm 44. A lot of time has passed.  He did it again to me Sunday evening. Headed right for the fence. I'm still not a solid seat in the saddle at a lope, but in a half second, everything I've learned and been pounded into my head, rolled through my brain:

Husband and his cowboy friends: He ain't gonna run through a fence, especially if he's deliberately trying to scare you off his back. He's going to turn because self-preservation is his top priority; and... sit back, heels down, don't get shuttled forward in the seat; and last but not least: A horse isn't going to NOT stop, eventually. Just don't fall off, don't throw yourself off. Ride it out. 

Okay, I admit, I had a hold of the back of the saddle - but that's better than clinging wildly to the horn, at least it worked better for me. 

Trigger decided to gather up some speed, shifted from a walk to a trot, then hit the lope, rather than haul back on the reins or one-rein stop I thought, in that split second when I saw the gate looming up: Well. Okay then. 

And as predicted - he got to the gate, did a smooth rollback to the left.... I never once lost my seating. He seemed surprised. 


I worked his tail off of him, making him keep his feet moving. You want to pace the gate, we're gonna pace the gate till you're sick of it and at a quick pace, buddy.

Then we headed back out into the pasture... got further, almost twice as far, then he turned... and here we go again.

BACK toward the gate - except he veered right, headed for his horse shed. I thought: Well. Okay then. Because I just knew he was going to run his face into the back wall or... try to rake my leg on the support post. I pulled his head just a little to the right though... and my leg missed the post by a foot.... and he did his rollback trick again.

I didn't get out of the saddle. 

I admit to having some flashbacks to him getting entirely out of hand on me in April of last year, massive adrenaline rush, heart pounding, nerves on edge, but he didn't get me to give up on him and let him have his way. 

We're still getting along fantastically on the ground. He's still ear-shy, and the rope made him nervous when I stood at his side and worked it as if I were in a saddle, so it just cleared his ears - he moved away several times, spun his butt away from me so he could face me and give me both eyes, but we kept working on it until he finally relaxed.

My right arm feels like a noodle now and I have the makings of blisters on my palms from working that heeling rope, but it was a good evening.

Tomorrow is my Friday. We're saddling up again. Now if I just don't die....


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

*Tack Shop and Vogons.*

IDK. Maybe Vogons aren't what they are, but the electric company is giving me fits. I get that the entire 'local' crew is gone to Florida and Texas. I totally do. God be with them - that's hard, dangerous, thankless work. I say thankless because folks get very upset, very stressed, after a disaster and they just want things put back to rights as soon as possible. They're glad to have their power back on, but in the meantime, a lot of the linemen get daily butt chewings from locals. I know this because the friend of ours that gave us Supes and his saddle, is a crew chief. 

Anyway. ALL I NEED is a **** quote on how much to put a meter BACK on an existing pole, where once a meter was.

The supply lines are still there, and in fact, it has an operational 'flood light' on it now.

This is the process for residential: Call PSO, give them the address, your information, they will tell you how much to install a meter and how much your deposit will be, if any.

Keep in mind, there is a body shop already on our commercial lot, btw. We are HALF OWNERS of the body shop and owners of the car lot side of the property.

Here's the process for commercial: Call PSO. Wait on forever hold (I get it, they're probably still swamped in the call center, so I waited patiently); get someone who asks a ton of questions... I get that too. I expected it. I give them everything from the business name, to the fact that we OWN THE PROPERTY and HAVE for 12 years. I explain there was once a car lot there, before we bought it, with a portable office, and that pole was the meter pole. All I need is a meter back on the pole, and how much will it cost so I can tell my banker how much we need to borrow, total, to build the building. 

Response: We have to send out an engineer, they have to assess what your estimated load per month will be and then your deposit is double that.

Me: Okay, we already have an existing business there, does that not waive the deposit for commercial as it does with residential when you already have a solid payment history?

Response: The EIN numbers and names must be identical, so once the estimated load is calculated, the deposit will be double that.

*sigh*

Okay, the deposit isn't my concern. What will it cost to get a meter back on the existing pole? The lines are still there, it just needs a meter....

Response: An engineer will have to come out and... *same spiel*

So, they put in a work order, but no one local is available, they're sending a guy over from Idabel - 100 miles away and he does not know this area.

He calls me this morning. Says there's no fee for putting in a meter... to CALL WHEN GET OUR OWN POLE SET not 60 ft from the existing pole.

Wait? What?

Cant you just put a meter back on?

OHhhh noooo. No we can't. Not there. You have to set your own pole...

Me: But... we're literally less than ten feet from the existing pole. It had a meter on it in the past, that is WHY IT IS THERE. 

Nope. Gotta set your own pole.

Why? Because Reasons.

*headdesk*

I still have no idea how much it will cost. Screw it. We'll just find a way to absorb it. It won't cost a lot, relatively speaking, certainly not more than we can afford, its just frustrating trying to get hard answers and getting passed pillar to post then when the buck finally stops, I get nonsense and Because Reasons from someone who is no where near here, and has no idea, despite looking at said pole on Google Earth, what I'm talking about.

I'm tempted to ask if we can just have that pole removed then, since all its doing is holding up a flood light we don't need or want anyway.

I have done a sneaky sneaky though. On the recommendation of my boss, I now have the local area supervisors personal cell phone. Said supervisor is a friend of my boss. We're going to do an end run and just talk to him. 

Cheese and Rice... I hate crap like this.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

*I have a Friend....*

So, I have a long time friend who moved north to New England a few years ago. God love her, in the last year or so, they've bought a LOVELY 200 year old two story house, a grand old dame IMO, and it came with a sliver of a backyard, something of a nice front lawn, a few large, venerable maples near the house.

She has a beautiful wee daughter, born far too soon, who has a host of serious medical issues and despite being in K4 this year, has to use a trach and can't eat solid food. They've done an amazing job being mom and dad, I can't say enough good about it.

They have two older boys, they are a blended family.

He's from Texas with family in Oklahoma.

Recently they went to the county fair... and now that they have their own house, have adopted three house cats... 

Now she's talking about getting horses.

I love her, I do.

But they are absolutely stretched to the maximum with their kids and the cats and actually working. They even still have round the clock home health nursing care to help with wee girl.

They're on a very limited budget.

She's infatuated with getting a horse. So is he.

Ohhh honey. Please, please don't.

I pointed out they do NOT have the land to turn a horse out on, cannot afford to board one, don't have the time to invest in a horse (Because that's the BIG hidden cost, isn't it? The time, the emotion? and it is a HUGE cost and it's one you cannot quantify) I don't think she, or he, are thinking beyond the love affair/infatuation. The reality is they take work - daily, consistent interaction. They need a barn buddy... so even if they somehow came up with acreage for the horse, the horse would need a second horse, or a goat... or a pasture donk.... for a buddy. Being in New England, you have winters to contend with - they need shelter, they need to be fed and watered daily, they need hay. They need farrier care, they need a LOT and unless you're fortunate enough to have enough land, and in our case, a ranching operation to run expenses and taxes through to help ease the vet bills, the feed bills, etc, then the cost can be astronomical. And that's not taking into account they'd need riding lessons.

But its the TIME investment I really tried to drive home. Someone who has to have 24/7 nursing care just to help them live a somewhat normal life does NOT have time for a horse. And worse, neither of them have ever been around horses, much less owned one or ridden one, not even on a family vacation touristy trail ride.

She may have been deterred. I'm not entirely sure, TBH. I'm not sure when reality will sink in, but hopefully long before they actually have a horse bought, or even leased.

I just see a catastrophe in the making and one the horse would be blamed for, be it injury or a huge drain on an already thin pocketbook.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

I'd planned to ride last night when I got home, but being in a really short tempered mood after a Monday at the Office, and Trigger being in a high strung mood, I felt neither of us wanted to deal with the other one's crap - I needed to bring it down a notch for him AND me rather than risk escalation and a complete break down in communication.

So.

Trigger got his first bath last night. Well, first bath since we've had him. I have NO idea if he was ever washed before we got him. I just know garden hoses with water running out of them wig him out. He seems to want to play a little with the water when I'm washing or filling the trough, like Gina or Oops does, but then he spazzes out and runs off, turns back to watch and does that crazy head jiggle he does when he's confused but trying to understand or trying to be brave.

So we sponged bathed with a bucket of warm water, no soap or shampoo or anything - I was afraid I wouldn't get him rinsed.

He was confused and uncertain, but figured it out pretty quick. By the end, when I was toweling him off, I heard that huge sigh of relaxation, looked at his head, his eyes were half open, he looked stoned on bliss. LOL He seems to really enjoy wiping his face down and cleaning around his eyes with a warm wet cloth - he turns into my hand and you can just feel the tension melt out of him. 

He was also perfectly okay with picking up his feet, just a light tap on the back of his leg and UP it went, slide the bucket in place, tap his shoulder and say Okay, put it down, and he'd put it down IN the bucket of water. He was unsure at first, the water kinda had him hesitate, but then he was okay with it, just took a little encouragement. I thought it would be handy to know how it feels about it if I ever need to soak his feet for a first aid reason.

At one point, Husband and SIL2B came around the corner of the shop, they were unloading hay from the trailer with the tractor and needed duct tape (I don't want to know) and stopped and stared.

I looked up, Trigger's foot is in the bucket, I'm scrubbing his leg down, and I said: What? I'm detailing my Mustang. 

(Joke being, I used to SHOW Mustangs. As in... GT, 5.0. Fox Body, Coupe, fastback... FORD Mustangs and detailing them to keep them ready to show was a regular hobby of mine)

Pic attached is from the almost completely dry stage. I tried his new headstall on him with the Little S hackamore... he seems to have even less issue with it than the long shanked sort, and that's saying a lot. That said, I haven't ridden him in it, I am basing this solely on the fit, that when I stood beside him and used the reins as if I were on him (Mostly to see the action of the hackmore so I understand what sort of pressure it exerts on his nose and jaw), he was very responsive to a light touch.

How he handles it fully tacked, with me in the saddle, or even on him bareback remains to be seen.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

I may have sold my first investment saddle. Not counting chickens before they've hatched, but I invested in a lot of three used (competitively) saddles, two of which are mid-90s Carl Ammerman roping saddles. The third is a Courts Sharon Camarillo combo saddle. THAT was why I wanted the lot. If it sells, I can stick my finger up my husband's nose and say NEENER! I TOLD YOU it was a good saddle....

He can't see what something will look like cleaned up and ready to sell. He's a hardcore linear thinker, whereas I skip steps ABC and I can see right through to XYZ. Its worked out well, we balance one another out.

Anyway.

A cash buyer is supposed to show up this evening. Fingers crossed it sells, because actually getting him to go out on a limb and help me put an actual building on our commercial lot kinda hinges on this.

A positive note, an older man I know through work is also a local Trail Rider, he's on the board. When I mentioned starting a tack shop to him, he was enthusiastic, and he's a money making type guy. If it won't work in this town, he'll tell you. 

He said "there's a sore need for a tack shop. I hate relying on Tractor Supply and what the feed store has. We all do."

*rest of my fingers crossed*

I am also now a card-carrying Trail Rider... as is my son and husband. I paid for the family membership about a half-hour ago.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

Tried out the Little S on Trigger last night. Brakes still work, and it fits his face better and its lighter. 

He was... okay. We didn't get too far from the gate though and he started wanting to turn back on his own, so we practiced standing still and patiently. He did great at that, which is a new thing. He's usually antsy. While we were standing, simply reflecting on the day, I noticed his head turn, ears went up, eyes got big and bright. I looked, and there were three whitetail does bounding our way. They visit the big oak tree every evening, hoovering up acorns. I let him turn to face them so we could both watch them while they grazed around. Clearly they're used to Trigger and he to them, they come up every morning and evening - but they recognized something looked very different about the horse. Their reaction was precious. So many curious stares, ears forward, heads up and swaying on those long necks as they tried to figure out that growth on his back.

When they left, we turned, went back the other way, watched the heifers coming up out of the bottom and heading for their mineral feeder and the feed troughs. We have 8 new ones as of yesterday and they were pitching a bawling fit, antsy, angsty, and the girls we've had for a few months just didn't understand what all the fuss was about. That had Trigger curious too, so... we watched THEM for a while.

There were a few times he wanted to have a toddler fit, a little tossing himself about, head slinging when I disagreed it was time to go back to the barn, but he didn't act horribly bad... for him. He wasn't 100% compliant either. Its just going to take time to get us both trusting one another in the saddle rather than on the ground, and I want desperately to be three years down the road from here in terms of my experience and his trust. I have to reach deep to not get frustrated with me or him either one and when its me, frustrated with ME I have to remember to not be rude to him. It's not his fault no more than it's the fault of the proverbial dog people go home and kick. 

I have to keep telling myself we're in no hurry. We've got nothing to do that's important or time sensitive. We've both come a thousand miles from where we were a year ago, from where we were 6 months ago. I am, however, concerned that with the days getting shorter that I won't have time to do much with him in the evenings - we don't have a lighted arena and to use the rodeo arena as a trail rider, I have to be a member for 90 days before I can unaccompanied by another senior member. My only option is to see if our neighbor with the very nice roping arena will let me borrow it in the evenings. Otherwise, I'm afraid I'm back to Friday, Saturday, and Sundays, rather than those three days and my wee time after work the rest of the week.

The saddle sale: I have two potential buyers now. I've sent approximately 49 pictures of every possible part of the saddle, even expressed it has been used competitively and does show the expected wear. However, all seams are solid, no cracked leather, the fleece is in a excellent condition, tree is rock solid, it just has some scuffs and its darkened over the years - it began life as a lovely chestnut color, now its nearly chocolate, but the leather feels so wonderful. If I could ride it, I'd keep it myself. NOT because I simply want to make my first sale.... but I hope at least one of them recognizes the quality of it, despite being used. There's something about a used, well made saddle that just... IDK. I can't explain it, but personally, I'd rather have a used one than a new one, especially an older one. 

Maybe that's just me, getting older, eh?


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

It sold! Payment cleared! It ships out tonight. :happydance::loveshower:

I hope she's happy with it! Sent 59 pictures total of every possible angle and lots of measurements, had lots of discussion that it IS a used saddle, it has been used competitively... I hope, I pray I've covered every possible angle. I want her to be happy with it, I want her HORSE to be happy with it.

Husband is eating crow. 

He didn't believe I'd sell a single one, much less one that needs to go out of state.

Now for the reality check: Just because one has sold doesn't make a successful business. That was luck.


----------



## Kriva

AtokaGhosthorse said:


> It sold! Payment cleared! It ships out tonight. :happydance::loveshower:
> 
> I hope she's happy with it! Sent 59 pictures total of every possible angle and lots of measurements, had lots of discussion that it IS a used saddle, it has been used competitively... I hope, I pray I've covered every possible angle. I want her to be happy with it, I want her HORSE to be happy with it.
> 
> Husband is eating crow.
> 
> He didn't believe I'd sell a single one, much less one that needs to go out of state.
> 
> Now for the reality check: Just because one has sold doesn't make a successful business. That was luck.



Congratulations on your first sale!! It's amazing when a plan falls into place. Especially when someone else doubted you!! I think a used tack shop is a great idea. I'm with you on something used (in good shape) is better than something brand new. It already has scratches so you're not uptight about getting that first scar on it, and it's already broke in and soft. And let's face it, whether you're showing, working cows, trail riding, etc...saddles are an item that are going to be in the weather at some point, covered in horse sweat and slobber, and probably kept in a dusty environment. Why buy a brand new shiny Corvette when you're going to park it on the street anyway?

Don't forget the English riding crowd too!! :wave:


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

Kriva said:


> Congratulations on your first sale!! It's amazing when a plan falls into place. Especially when someone else doubted you!! I think a used tack shop is a great idea. I'm with you on something used (in good shape) is better than something brand new. It already has scratches so you're not uptight about getting that first scar on it, and it's already broke in and soft. And let's face it, whether you're showing, working cows, trail riding, etc...saddles are an item that are going to be in the weather at some point, covered in horse sweat and slobber, and probably kept in a dusty environment. Why buy a brand new shiny Corvette when you're going to park it on the street anyway?
> 
> *Don't forget the English riding crowd too!!* :wave:


An excellent suggestion, especially if selling online - since the internet allows everyone to reach potential customers in distant places!


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

Saddle was shipped, but I knew that would be too easy. Little girl working there forgot to measure the horn. I suspected right then she had the measurements wrong but she insisted she knew what she was doing.

She didn't. They had to refund the transaction, charge me for new packaging and sizing and weight, which was fine, it was still within the shippping costs the buyer had paid, but its aggravating that a bank will jerk the funds OFF a debit card in two seconds, but in America, they have 3-5 days to process a REFUND and up to THIRTY DAYS to put it back in your account.

What. the. actual hell? Had I known they weren't just going to charge me for the difference, I'd have told them to wait. Husband was driving RIGHT PAST THERE yesterday to go to a baseball tournament. I could have sent cash. *facepalm*

So now my operating expenses are down $100.00 and in a new business you're trying to run tight, with as little 'fat' as you can, that's a huge hit to have to wait on. I'm not overdrawn or anything, far from it, but now my reinvestment funds are a bit light and I have to wait on a bank to get off the stick and stop sitting on MY MONEY and drawing interest on it as long as they can (Because I'll bet that's exactly why they do that). 

UPS was rather tacky about it. Because I went up the food chain, wanting someone to just give me my money back on the first erroneous transaction. I was snootily told that's just how debit cards have always worked, and it was said in a distinct tone of: If you weren't the sort to roll with cash and had come into the new century like you should have, you would know this. 

NO. Had your staff said: We will need to refund the entire first transaction, and it could take 3-5 days to show up (AT THE EARLIEST) I would have said WHOA there. Let me send cash if you're charging my card for the difference.

I also explained in the future I would simply box up my own stuff, rather than risk it being done wrong and go through this again.

I was snootily told: Your saddle is packaged correctly.

Well it is NOW, at least so you say. But Miss Girl last night had it wrong, and now I'm hung up for your employee's mistake.

I don't mind paying what I should have been charged, despite it not being my fault. That's not my issue. I mind having funds electronically screwed with by all and sundry and my business account is a huge mess of stuff coming and going and pending and refunding and... Geez.

I'll do it myself from now on and just call UPS for a pick up, rather than using their store. I'll just go to Office Depot, buy shipping boxes, peanuts, bubble wrap and shipping tape and do it myself from now on.

Lesson learned. 

On another note, I hate LYING TO THE POOR WOMAN that's getting the saddle. I HOPE she's not a member here! LOL

Her FB has pictures of her and her horse, and they are a delightful pair. I hope she loves it, but more importantly, I hope it fits the horse well, and she understands that it is a used, but well maintained and much loved saddle. Personally, I'd rather have a lived in, well made, saddle than something new and hard and needing broke in.

Don't get me wrong, I'd take a nice new one any day, but there's something about an older saddle that seems to speak of stories that should be told, of a history. That's why I wish horses could talk.... though I sometimes wonder if they could, if we'd just wish they'd shut up from time to time. LOL


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

Now that the rant is over.

Show me your horse, and I'll tell you who you are. 

I'd heard that long before having a horse, or finding this forum.

NOW I know what it means.

Trigger came to us confused and afraid and yes, perhaps at one time, horribly spoiled. He was and still is, a hot mess.

That wasn't my doing.

But I had a choice. He had a choice. There's several of us the horses see every day, we have several horses.

He was supposed to be mine all along, and so I took responsibility for improving myself to keep him from getting passed off on someone else - again. 

What he is now is spirited but high strung - he reacts to unexpected stimuli with a lot of expressive drama. He's stubborn under saddle and we bicker a lot. He's very vocal, very chatty with me, and we have a lot of conversations without a word between us - he talks a lot. He's also affectionate and loving now that he's coming out of his shell, and he likes to say hi to everyone on the place, but he's selective about who he's social with for long periods of time. He doesn't like strangers touching him, he has personal space that he gets very... nervous... about others invading. He wants to understand but he gets confused. He can drive me into orbit and then the two of us feed off the frustration.

I can't imagine who he sounds like... 

Sarge - Low confidence. Needs a strong leader, likes his ladies large (he gets glued to Jackie if we aren't careful) and he has separation anxiety, a touch of ADHD. He's lazy, he's tall, he's easily excited but hard to hold his attention. He's affectionate, a stealer of snacks, and verbally loud. Of all of us, the only person that lights up his life is my SIL2B. He sees me, he knows I'm the bringer of delicious things in buckets.

He sees SIL2B, he gets excited, he wants to get through the gate RIGHT NOW to be with him, but he loses interest in being ridden quickly. He has to have constant supervision to keep him on task. He's exhausting to be around.

He sounds just like my SIL2B.

Supes - my son's horse. Lazy. Lazy. Lazy. Has a whole of I Don't Want To in him. He's hard headed, hard to keep on task, prone to wandering off and doing his own thing the second he thinks you're not paying attention.

Gina - husband's horse. Affectionate, ready to go anywhere, do anything, four-wheel drive mountain goat, cowboy, hog hunter, outdoorsman, adventurer. Prone to ****y moods and fit throwing, but loves his people, his family.

Daughter has Jackie - Jackie is big built, big boned, hard headed... big grass belly.. *daughter is pregnant* 

Yeah. That's us.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

Without repeating my Update thread in its entirety, we took Gina, Supes, and Trigger on a ride today - 20 mile away from home. 

Summary:

Supes did great after the initial But I Don'wannnnaaa... fit. He was the bearer of Son and Delicious snacks in the saddle bags.

Trigger and Gina helped us pack in 100 lbs of deer corn - a 50 lb bag on each one. 

Trigger can't let anyone beat him, and he can take a good hard whap from another horse without a single grunt.

Gina was awesome. She needs her feet trimmed though.

Husband said the few tantrums we all dealt with were just part of it (riding horses), that they were just being horses.

Husband said all I need so far as posture and position in the saddle is more time in the saddle. He also 'screwed with' my horse by intentionally trotting past... OH MY GOD. Trigger cannot let another horse get past him, and so off to the races we were... for about a two second window, then he got shut down. Husband found it hilarious. I did not. Trigger did not get punished for husband's bad behavior.

Trigger knew he did good, and he did get 'cookies' and a bowl of feed, and loved on, cooled down, and brushed out and hugged on. 

He also got a bois d'arc (hedge apple) apple and a regular apple for a treat. 

And then we had to fix the hot wire. Two of our new heifers - 8 have been added to the original 15 - ran right through it, broke the bottom wire, and we had to fix it. Good God. Then the new 8 didn't want to come up for dinner. So I hung out at the trough, a bucket of feed while the 15 milled around and I fed them a handfuls at a time and DH pushed the others out of the creek bottom.

Lucy (Lu) our daughter's red heeler that's moved in, was a pro. She's barely 6 months old, just a pup, and she did everything DH asked of her. She ran them all right back up to the trough, stopped running them when he called her off. She's a lovely little dog, glad to have a heeler on our place again. I love Beaux, the red merle Aussie shepherd we have, but he has about four brain cells and needs every single one just to get through the day. SWEET dog though. We're hoping for Lucy Beauxs someday.... a wee pack of sweet, silly, but ready to skit'em cows! Aussie Heelers.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

And. Today I'm a little sore, but nothing like I thought I'd be. Last year's Long Ride up around the lake though. Woo. That was 7 hours in the saddle (with a few breaks to stretch and get lunch by the lake and let the horses rest) over some really scary terrain. In fact, at one point I remember commenting that the trail we'd chosen was 'above my pay grade'. 

That was the longest I've ever been in the saddle in my entire life.

Yesterday was a full 3+ hours, and honestly, with a decent break for all of us, we could have ridden longer, but I think yesterday was about right. I didn't want Trigger to finally lose his mind about something and me be too tired to handle him properly. 

I did spend a lot of time consciously reminding myself to not look at my horse - which is hard when you've relied on watching his head and ears for that subtle little 'tell' right before he does his sneaky gear shift to hit a trot, and once he hits a trot, he'll go right to a lope, then a gallop. If you don't shut him down quickly, all you can do is hang on and ride it out.

The few times he picked up his pace without being asked and just suddenly hit a trot, I had to consciously not panic-grab the saddle horn. I don't have that problem on the other horses, but then, I've never come off any of the other horses because they bolted. Or come off them at all, even when they're tossing a fit.

Just getting over his speedy walk has been tough. But its not just me. The kids are leery of it - both of THEM have come off Trigger at speed; SIL2B - its all he can do to not come out of the saddle; CW, the young man who quit coming out to work with Trigger despite being paid the going rate, without fail, in cash, every Thursday finally admitted Trigger scared even him - he's quick, and what he lacks in true speed he makes up for in endurance. LW, young man who lived with us for a couple of years, said the same thing but what really got LW is how hard-headed Trigger can be. Simply put, no one trusts him under saddle and most didn't trust him on the ground.

So, back to that speedy walk.

HOLY COW. I've always, always thought that fast walk is 'hurrying' and everyone that's ridden him has tried to hold him back. That's when the fight always started, and that was back in the days when we were riding him in a bit and he would get confused or even rear up, throw his head violently, etc. But more than that, we were tight-reining him the entire time because every single person that's been on him mistook his natural gait for hurrying, or about to bolt.

I asked my husband yesterday as we were having a cool down moment so cooler heads could prevail, if he could tell if Trigger was hurrying, is he trying to run on me? What is going on here.

Husband just shook his head, "Nope. He's just that fast. You've got to quit fighting him over it. Just let him walk at his normal pace, and for him, that's going to be out-walking everyone. I tried to tell you - he's a traveling horse. That's just how he walks. You've got to stop fighting him."

Oookay then. So I did. And it went well. Trigger was all business, it was as if we had a goal, had to get there, and we were by golly going to get there as efficiently and quickly as possible. He had a determination about him and it was really cool to experience, but man. It takes placing a tremendous amount of trust in a horse that has been nothing but a nervous, reactive hot mess from Day 1.

My husband has seen a lot of horses in his days, from a small thoroughbred racing/breeding operation to rodeo horses, to hog hunters, to true ranch horses, and he's never seen a horse walk or move like Trigger. I showed him a video of a very lovely gaited horse, a walking horse, last night, complete with the same head shake Trigger has when he's really settled in and going, "Does he look like he's doing this gait?" Husband watches, waggles his hand like, eh. kinda.

There's no way he's doing a running walk - I've never seen a horse in person that's gaited, and I've certainly never ridden one, but I don't think that gait is as exhausting for the rider as Trigger's is.

Anyway, I was proud of him, even if we did have a few mild disagreements... which I won... until that last 50 yards when we rode them at home later to look for missing heifers. That was a fight he wasn't going to let me win, he was done, he was ready to go home. So rather than risk getting hurt and ending a good day on a terrible note, I removed myself from the equation and casually got out of the saddle and led him the last 30 yards. 

Get to his post, took my time untacking, but the entire time, Trigger's eyes were bright, his face expressive. He was proud of himself. He got big praise too, and lots of cookies and a generous portion of feed, a bucket of water and lots of brushing. 

We may have had a knock down drag out in the front yard coming home, but considering he'd gone 3+ hours 20 miles from home over 500 acres of varying terrain without incident, I felt it would be a jerk move to not lavish him with attention. 

He did well, he deserved it.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

Laughing at my husband right now. When we were tacking up yesterday, he was telling Son and I stories about That Time in College... meaning that time in college he and the guy that gave us Supes were in their last two semesters, and needed a 'basket weaving' class. They took... lol... Equestrian for Beginners.

This was in 1994 or 95.

Professor/Coach/Teacher lady wasn't... from around here. She assigned them each a horse. She's hand-feeding everyone on how to saddle a horse with a western saddle.

Husband and Friend are over there just tacking up, and already almost done.

She looks over, husband is 'tying' the latigo off.

By tying, and this is just how people are taught to do around here, so I don't know if its right or wrong. It's just how it's done: You cinch your horse up, and pass the end through the top one more time, bring it under, around, and back through itself to make a tidy 'knot' at the top of the latigo, right over the D ring. You shouldn't have so much left over you need to thread it through the keeper if you do it this way, and then if the tongue of the buckle somehow works free on the girth, you don't have a slipping saddle.

He said that woman lost her mind when she saw me tying off. Marched over and chewed them both out, demanded to know what they thought would happen if 'the horse spooked and they had to get that saddle off quickly'?

Husband drawls out: If this horse freaks out so bad I can't get that saddle off - he can HAVE it. A saddle isn't worth getting hurt over. That's what I think.

She took their horses away from them. Told them to leave for the day.

Next time class commenced, they return, she assigns them two very different horses. 

They got the 'crazy' horses. Husband was assigned to a leggy bay TB who didn't realize he wasn't racing anymore. :gallop: 

Friend was handed a buckskin, former rodeo bucking horse. :eek_color:

She also didn't supervise anything they did from that point on. They showed up, saddled up, rode out.

By the end of the semester, those two horses were well mannered and had a lot of miles put on them. 

Husband said: I think that's what you've been calling ******* equitation. She realized we weren't beginners, we weren't going to put up with any nonsense out of her or the horses, so she just gave us the crazy horses and turns us loose. Good times. :cheers:

I think it was also pretty darn smart of her - those horses are all donated to the program at the university. Good, or bad. So they had two horses that no 'beginner' had any business being on. The teacher had two fearless, young, ranch broke cowboys available to work those two horses for almost three months free of charge. :smile:


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

There was just so much learned and experienced and enjoyed yesterday that I can't talk about it all in one post, so I apologize. I keep remembering little things that happened throughout the day, so will share them as I think of them.

Bois d'arc apples... aka Horse Apples, or hedge apples. Horse apples is what we call them here, and 'bo dark' trees make great fence posts, but the trees are packed with nasty thorns. This time of year, the apples are falling - softball sized green orbs, sticky with sap, hard as a rock.

I'd heard horses adored them, but I thought it was all b.s.

NOPE. Supes... lol snagged one OFF THE GROUND on the fly, never slowed down. It happened so quick, son just adjusted the reins and they kept on keeping on, but we looked back, Supes is juggling that horse apple and eating it while walking. HOW he ate all he wanted of it without dropping it or getting it lodged in his mouth, I'll never know, but he did it like it was a daily, ordinary experience.

We brought home a 5 gallon bucket full of them. Every horse we have has been delighted to have them. Trigger delicately nibbles at his, Sarge just... crunches it into smaller pieces and then eats. Gina rolls hers around in the trough and bites of hunks to munch on. Oops is still figuring it out. Supes picks his up, walks off to stand under the shade tree, and juggles it around while biting off pieces, then drops what he doesn't want.

Water bottles - Trigger used to lose his mind over that crackling sound they make. Son... good lord... is... a bit ADHD. He takes noise makers like that, and makes noise with them just to be doing it. To the point it grates on everyone's nerves but he doesn't realize it. The sound just fascinates him.

Trigger was... at first... worried about all the racket son was making with his water bottle. He kept waving it around, throwing it in the air and catching it, Supes is just standing there, head down, lower lip twitching, eyes drooping, licking, back leg cocked, not caring one bit. Trigger's head bounced and jiggled with every sound or gesture son made. His body tensed and jumped every single time. Eyes are wide and fixed on that bottle, ears forward, high alert.

OMYGODITSGONNAEATME... oh wait. Its just a water... OMYGODITSGONNA... oh. Its just OHMYGOD... WHY IS MY PERSON SO CALM!?

Finally I gave son the Seriously? look, and he grinned: I'm reallly pushing Trigger's envelope on this water bottle, aren't I?

YA THINK?

We did lose our 50 lb feed at one point. This was while it was tied to the back of the saddle. My rope came loose, corn sliiiiddd to the side while we were walking... HUNG AROUND TRIGGER'S FLANK. 

The expected mind loss didn't happen. He just tried to step to the side, away from the pressure. I gave him a whoa, a pat and a scrub on the neck - he wasn't happy with it there, but he didn't act weird or crazy. He waited while I untied it, slung it into the saddle seat, and then led him the rest of the way in to the tree stands. No panic when that crackly paper bag full of corn was settled on his back or even hit the ground once when he stumbled over a water rut hidden by thick grass.

He was alert and curious the entire time, but never spooked. Bunnies ran out of grass, we even saw a hawk dive in and grab a rabbit, and it went to screaming... not pleasant, but that's life. Hawks gotta eat too, and honestly, I find rabbit delicious myself. Jumped up a deer... nothing more out of Trigger than a curious look, a little head jiggle he does when he's trying to decide fight, flight or meh.

The one thing that wigged him and Gina both out just a little was the camo hunting blind my husband keeps on the place. We went to check it, make sure no one had found it and stolen it. It's nicely camoed, blends in with the scenery and the thicket its in, but it has open triangle shaped windows - and they were blacked out from shadows. THAT had both Gina and Trigger leery. Gina threatened to dance around it rather than walk up to it, but hubs gigged her ahead. Trigger went willingly forward but had the head jiggle going on, body tensed to flee. They knew it wasn't natural, they were anxious but curious. When no one reacted oddly, they were... kinda okay... with it. We hung around a while until they both completely relaxed and stopped worrying about it entirely. 

Husband DELIGHTED in egging Trigger on. I almost beat him with my own reins for it. He'd 'accidentally' whop Trigger on the rear with his reins or he'd gig Gina into passing us at a trot because he knows Trigger can't stand to be 'beaten' in a race, and everything is a race to him. I griped at husband, HEY! Knock it off! Geez are you blind? and he turned in the saddle, huge grin on his face: Maybe I'm just screwing with your horse?

Superman... he started out refusing to go forward, wanted to run backwards on son, wanted to plant his feet and not go anywhere. A quick examination revealed two things: No, Superman didn't want to go, but Son was making the common novice mistake of clicking his tongue, applying some heel, and when Supes would go forward he'd tight rein him and pull back... Supes was confused but also lazy.

Husband gave son a chewing for not listening to his momma (because I'd already told him to stop panic pulling the reins, he was confusing Supes) and to give him his head. After that, everyone got along fine. Supes was an old pro. We saw none of the challenge, the rearing, the ignoring rider commands, the aggression we saw at the house a few weeks ago. I don't know if my re-education of pecking order around the feed trough has helped on that or not, or if it was just the Oh crap, new place, no where to run back to, better listen to my person thing, or maybe some of both, but Supes was the old guy we adore yesterday, and he and son get along perfectly.

Gina and Hubs were the trail bosses - he knows that place well, he admitted to sneaking on it as a kid, with his friend, and riding all over it with assorted ranch horses. It was the verboten property, no one was supposed to be on it despite a relative of the friend owning it - and so... to two boys with horses and a sense of adventure, it was a massive magnet. Gina being the adventurous mountain goat she is, with Hubs in the saddle, took us a lot of places and it was good for me to get used to how a horse moves going down a tall, steep creek bank on a game trail, or climbing back up it, how they slip a little in deep, loose soil and how a recovery from a trip feels. We got a lot of dead twigs down our shirts, I ripped my jeans just below the knee on a tree limb, and I don't know how many spider webs we rode through or locust trees we narrowly avoided, but it was a great confidence booster for Trigger, myself, and our son. Supes needs no confidence - he's bomb proof. He also likes peppered beef jerky and he and Son were caught sharing the same piece at one point. I can't ew about it - I've shared apples and nectarines, even some watermelon, with Trigger before.

Hubs though... for him it was kind of an affirmation he's done well in life. He said: I never dreamed I'd have R's blessing (you have to be someone darn trustworthy to be on his place) and permission to ride this place or hunt on it, or that I'd have a wife and son riding it, or a son hunting it with me.


----------



## carshon

Just a word of encouragement on the walking out. I have a Tennessee Walker - who out walks everything we have on the place (all gaited) her walk (we are not gaiting) is just a huge long stride and not really all that smooth. I bought her last Aug and for most of last fall fought her to slow down or made her stop so the other horses could keep up. it just made her up-tight and anxious. This spring I promised myself just to relax and enjoy moving out. She still leads and outwalks most of the other horses BUT it has slowed somewhat and at times she will stop on her own and turn around an wait for the stragglers to catch up. That long ground covering walk is just who she is - no changing it. Her gait is just as fast - but so much smoother - I gait when I can and try to relax my hips and back when she walks so I glide with her.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

That's exactly what happens to Trigger. If anyone holds his speed down, he gets keyed up and the more you try the worse it gets.

I put a great deal of faith in him and let him have his head, but kept just enough tension on the reins that he knew I was paying attention... and he did amazing. 

But MAN is it a rough walk. SIL2b and others who have rode him at a lope swear he's smooth as glass at a lope, but that doesn't help me much, does it? :biglaugh:


----------



## newtrailriders

It sure is encouraging, reading about your progress. It sounds like Trigger is on his way to becoming a really awesome horse for you, and your son and husband are helping things out a lot!


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

TY NTR and Carshon for the encouragement. 

Trigger, who used to run and hide just over the little ridge of land in his pasture, and peek over (we could only see just the top half of his face and his ears as he watched us with nothing but distrust and suspicion), was all up in everything last night when Sally got home. Every horse we had, of course, wanted to greet the new horse, but no, sorry guys. She's got a lot of reasons that no, she can't be in the same pasture right now.

Anyway, Trigger wanted to visit with everyone. He still doesn't totally relax and unwind when there's company over, but he's curious and interested in socializing with strangers, INCLUDING MEN now. 

About Sally - the horse stops here.

She's the heavily pregnant kill pen horse my daughter bought yesterday. This is horse #3 for her in two years.

I am not happy about that. We had a Coming to Jesus talk yesterday before I gave the go ahead to buy Sally.

Nope was too short, too crabby, too mare-ish.

So she sells Nope, now regrets it terribly, but we still have Nope's baby, our 20 month old Oops.

She buys Jackie. Dry Docs Royal Blue Quarter Horse Aka Dry Doc's Royal Blue. She's brown btw.

Jackie is... well. 19 years old. AND SHE IS HUGE. Halter bred sized! She's a big old lovey girl, BUT she has been a field ornament her entire life! Sure she's broke to ride, but has had very little training beyond that. She's never had a bit in her mouth, ever. She's a hackamore horse. That's all she knows.

AND SHE'S HUGE.

Did I mention she's enormous?

*sigh*

So now she's too big. She's just a little old to be using to get a foal out of, IDC how excellent or appealing the idea of a foal out of her and a local stud, a close descendant of Peptoboonsmal may, or may not be.

She's had Jackie for sale, no takers because she's needing the rust polished off of her, and then there's the size. The last person interested in her came to look at her, a 20 something. She quite hoity toitily said: Oh. She's not broke to ride English? Well. I _ONLY_ ride English.

Well alrighty then. This probably isn't the horse for you. Kthnxbai.

So, Enter J and his wife, B. They made a deal to shake the rust off her, help us get her sold, anything over what my daughter initially paid for her they could keep.

They've fallen in love with her and J loves a big horse.

Here's where Sally comes in.

Daughter stumbled over her listed on a kill pen last chance site. Advertised as a dead-broke kid safe horse. (Yeah, oookay. I've heard that before.) and its clear she's heavily pregnant. Baby daddy is allegedly a 'double papered' Paint. (Me to daughter: So, AQHA and APHA? Or? What? Daughter: She's not a QH. She's a Paint... Me: *Launches into an explanation, so yes, this girl is a QH and I'd bet the dad is too. Anyway.)

The Coming to Jesus Talk was this:

The horse stops here. You will get out of this horse no more than you put in. And what you put in is what you will get back. If you only show up to ride the **** out of her on Saturday afternoon and turn her out sweaty, dirty, tired, and unfed without so much as a hi, bye, or eff you, that's the sort of horse you'll have. She will be resentful and hard to catch, because we all like to get paid at the end of the day. A horse's paycheck from you is food, affection, praise, a kind touch, grooming. And when you aren't in the saddle, you need to be hanging around. Be out there with her. Be visible. Make a point of visiting with her, make a game of being led around, groom her just because, saddle her up and mess with your tack but don't ride her anywhere sometimes, ride her as often as you can, even if its just a half hour or so on a weeknight or to make a tour of the fences and make sure the hot wire is up and the deer haven't ran through it. Do things with her, be there, be present, be her Go To Person.

Beyond that I told her:

This is the last horse you will buy or trade for and keep on my place. I don't give a d(*& if she deserves the name of Hellbi***, you will figure this horse out and you will make it work. You will figure out how to undo any abuse she's suffered, any bad habits she's been permitted to fall into, you will be the one re-programming her. She's 5, 6 at the most. She has a long life ahead of her, the two of you have no where to go in any sort of a hurry. You will be the one putting the time in on her and in her saddle, paying her vet bills, and making sure she's cared for. You will not contribute to the problem of unwanted horses or irresponsible breeding - she will not be bred at any point in the future and you will be the one responsible for the foal she's carrying and his or her education.

The horse(s). stop(s). here.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

Forgot to mention, J and B, who have fallen in love with Jackie, are taking her on a trade, horse starting (Oops and the new foal when he or she is ready) and shaking the rust off Sally. Jackie got a good home out of the deal, they love and care for their horses well, Sally and her little one are safe from the slaughter house, hopefully this has a happy ending for everyone.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

Sally's vet check revealed that she's perfectly healthy, and in shockingly good condition for a kill pen horse. How she wound up there is beyond even the vet. Her weight is good, but she could use some groceries on her. Hooves are sound, joints are in excellent shape, teeth are perfect for her ripe old age of 5, this is not her first foal, and her delivery should be easy. She's due in 3-4 weeks. Ultrasound shows baby is healthy and normal.

The possible rain rot bumps and hair loss = stable fly bites. That poor girl... her shoulders were ate up. I've never seen a horse that eaten up by flies that they lose hair! But then - we keep ours sprayed. 

She has a bump on her nose and weird colored hair on her head... it falls exactly in the outline of a halter. I guess someone left a nylon halter on her 24/7.

Vet can send off hair samples and we can get her and when born, the foal's AQHA and APHA papers (Not that it matters) to us. She can also send off for Superman's and Gina's.


Trigger... Daughter asked about testing his genetics. Vet said there's no hope for him. He will remain a mystery, a breed unto himself. 

Cannot tell if joking.


Here's Sally, from this morning, enjoying some of the hay. Vet says she just needs good pasture grass and a little bit of feed a day until she's used to it. Otherwise, she's not in bad shape at all.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

And I suppose it's really not fair to say daughter has been through 3 horses but I have not. That's not true. Yes, I've had Trigger from the get go, but Leroy turned up and needed a home. I loved that big goon, but he and I did not get along - he was a straight line thinker, a Mack truck, a bulldozer. 

That meant on a ride through thick cover, he would NOT let me maneuver him around cedars, locust trees, low hanging limbs I couldn't duck under, thorn trees... if he could see under it, it was fine. Never mind there's a 5' 9" woman on his back. He was exhausting to ride in that I had to constantly fight him for my own safety when it came to obstacles.

I spoke with his former owner, she had the exact same issues with him and while she loved him greatly, she was tired of the constant fight. He needed and needs to be ridden every single day, or at the very least every other day, for an hour or two at a whack, or he pretends to not remember what the reins and bit are for. He was exhausting. Sweet but had a head as thick as a brick wall. 

He and my cousin's soft spoken daughter get along famously. I offered to sell him to her the same day I found Sarge at the Amish Auction (Sarge is not an Amish horse, he is a ranch horse someone else brought there to sell). She took him home a week later.

Sarge is technically mine. I bought him because I never dreamed Trigger could be saved. Neither did my husband. 

Sarge and I get along fine. I've ridden him alone, just he and I, and I've ridden out a bucking fit on him when a relative's son thought it would be funny to rush up behind us, in Sarge's blind spot, right on his 6, in a 30 mph wind that already had Sarge's nerves strung tight. Sarge never heard him or smelled him since the kid was upwind. Kid was on a bike, tearing off down the hill behind us. Ran up on Sarge, SHRIEKED AND SCREAMED at us, and Sarge lost his marbles.

Kid got the butt chewing of his life - more because he could have gotten his head kicked off than because I was afraid of the bucking or losing control of Sarge. (Sarge has a vertical leap of about 4 inches btw. Anything more impressive for bucking purposes is too much like work. He'd just rather not.)

I still have Sarge. I adore him, he's gorgeous and lovely and a good riding horse - and he has separation anxiety. BUT here's the thing. He's velcroed himself to my SIL2b. SIL2b has every intention of buying Sarge. I have no problem letting the two bond and SIL2b enjoy the horse. Sarge isn't a field ornament, he's getting ridden almost daily.

Trigger is still mine, I've been working with him all along, trying to figure out the mess he is and pick the knots out. I can thank Sarge for that. The butt beating he handed Trigger drove Trigger to seek me out to protect him from Sarge. That's when the real progress started to get made.

But I say all that because while I've traded off Leroy and brought in Sarge - I've done my best to figure them out. To deal with any baggage they came with, to understand them on an individual basis. I've read everything I could, watched tons of videos, asked people I know, asked the good people here at HF. 

Daughter is just now figuring out I know what I'm talking about when I tell her she'll only get out of a horse what she puts in.

I hope it sticks.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

Pardon me while I laugh. Daughter did get taken. Vet did NOT confirm to her that Sally is 5. She's really somewhere between 12 and 14. 

All the rest is accurate, she's still in remarkable condition, all things considered.

I'm fine with her being just a shade older. It doesn't change the fact that two lives were saved. I maintain my position though: She has to figure this horse out. There's will be no more horse hopping, for better or worse.

And bless her (Sally, not daughter) she's had her nose broken in the past. She has a hump on her face, right where the halter strap would go around the nose.

I have no idea what life she led before coming here - she could have been a beloved kids' horse, or a brood mare, or just a pasture potato, no one will ever know, but she's here now, and here is where she and her little one will stay. By the time Oops and the new foal are old enough to ride, it will be time for Superman to truly retire, or at least be the old fart that just putts around in the backyard with a drove of kids hugging all over him.

In 4-5 years, we may have another grandchild on the way, son could even have a child on the way (Oh lord I hope not!) but having a spare horse around isn't going to hurt my feelings, not one bit.

What I'm finding surprising about horses is how willing they are, no matter what abuse or neglect or horror they may have suffered at the hands of humans, to forgive and trust us again. Some, admittedly, come with some dangerous baggage, others may take daily, constant work to unravel the mess they've been made into, but it seems to be rare that a horse is truly 'done' with humans. 

All that does is reaffirm what I've been telling my daughter: You'll only get back what you put in. 

Other than the dog, I can think of no other animal humans expect so much of and yet in so many cases, treat them so badly... and discard so easily.

I equated them to the puppy mill industry yesterday - the difference is people know about puppy mills. You see them on the news when the dogs are seized and rehomed, you see the faces of the people running the puppy mill. They're shunned, they are loathed.

No one talks about horse breeding operations - there were 48 weanling and yearlings at the kill pen. They have at least 7 other sites, all in north Texas, all with approximately 100 horses of varying ages and breeds... half or a little more of those are babies. That's just ONE kill buyer.

Where are they coming from? Its not like horses have litters. Its not like they have two foals a year, its not like they're sneaking out at night under the guise of needing to pee and hooking up with the sneaky neighborhood hound. I know horses can 'make it work' if there's a stud next door and a mare in season on the other side of the fence, but the numbers of yearlings and weanlings going to slaughter, to me, just seems far too high for it to be Love Finding a Way.


----------



## carshon

No one talks about horse breeding operations - there were 48 weanling and yearlings at the kill pen. They have at least 7 other sites, all in north Texas, all with approximately 100 horses of varying ages and breeds... half or a little more of those are babies. That's just ONE kill buyer.

Where are they coming from? Its not like horses have litters. Its not like they have two foals a year, its not like they're sneaking out at night under the guise of needing to pee and hooking up with the sneaky neighborhood hound. I know horses can 'make it work' if there's a stud next door and a mare in season on the other side of the fence, but the numbers of yearlings and weanlings going to slaughter, to me, just seems far too high for it to be Love Finding a Way. 


This^ is the age old conundrum of the horse over population. We can blame back yard breeders, big operations looking for that 1 in a million show horse, the racing industry etc - but the facts are that it is most likely a combination of all of the above. And while some take young horses to a sale and think they are going to go to a good home with a teenage girl to love it for the rest of its life - sadly most likely not true. Most people (myself included) want a sane well broke horse to ride - not one to feed for 2-3 years and then pay a trainer to work with.

It is a sad fact of any pleasure animal industry - there is always "over flow"


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

carshon said:


> This^ is the age old conundrum of the horse over population. We can blame back yard breeders, big operations looking for that 1 in a million show horse, the racing industry etc - but the facts are that it is most likely a combination of all of the above. And while some take young horses to a sale and think they are going to go to a good home with a teenage girl to love it for the rest of its life - sadly most likely not true. Most people (myself included) want a sane well broke horse to ride - not one to feed for 2-3 years and then pay a trainer to work with.
> 
> It is a sad fact of any pleasure animal industry - there is always "over flow"


This is very true. Its a sad situation that feeds itself, and I totally understand not wanting a project horse. I have my own, and while it's one of the most rewarding things I've ever done, seeing Trigger turn around like he has, I know not everyone wants to fool with that. Not everyone has the land or the resources, or the time to fool with one.

I absolutely get that. I know for a fact none of our friends that actually NEED a working ranch horse that doubles as a rodeo roping horse on the weekends, has time for this. They don't want this type of horse.

I don't blame the people that feel that way. Its absolutely practical and sensible.

I think into this equation though, we have to throw in the status symbol seekers, those who find themselves flush with money when the economy is booming. Then when the crash happens the belts must get tightened, they have one or several horses to off load. 

Then we have those people who buy into the dream and wake up to reality.

There's a lot of factors to consider, absolutely, and they all add up to this one huge problem. 

I stand by my assertion though - people are aware of puppy mills and unwanted or abused cats and dogs. We all see the ASPCA commercials and want to sob and/or hug up our own goggies and kittehs until the awful scenes are over.

You don't see that level of awareness with horses... unless we're talking the mustangs/feral horses. I think the vast majority of people aren't aware that domestic horses make up the largest portion of horses going to slaughter in Mexico.

And I do want it to be clear - I understand the necessity of culling, of humane euthanasia. I have no objections to horses being used as meat, but the numbers truly are staggering once you start to wrap your head around it. That's why I told my daughter the Horse Hopping STOPS with Sally. Take care of the ones we have, don't contribute to the problem by offloading them when reality sets in, don't contribute by having either Sally, Oops, or Gina bred. Ever. Period. We don't event, we aren't showing, we have all the time in the world to fool with the project horses we have.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

We FINALLY have a new vet in town. Our tried and true, go-to vet is an EXCELLENT vet and one of the few large animals left in this area, but he's more... a cattle vet. New vet is young, a 'mobile' equine vet. She's excellent, very knowledgeable, and won't hesitate to tell you more about your horse than you would have ever known otherwise.

Example: Sarge. She's given him a quick check, he's scheduled for a more indepth annual exam next week. But just a quick review of him revealed he's probably a 3/4 TB 1/4 QH cross, he wasn't gelded until about a year ago (NO idea how she knows this, but I'll take her word for it since he really loves his ladies and they present themselves to him ahem.) but gelded he is. He's never mounted any of the mares, but he does try to be the lead stallion, only to get his aspirations trampled by Supes and Gina. They will have none of it. He's not running anything.

Sally, she gave us a wealth of information, and even did step by step how to tell their age by their teeth, etc (My daughter had no idea, but it doesn't matter, she wasn't there when Sally was picked up - but now she knows). 

Other vets around here are just, check up, hand you the bill, yeah he's fine (and I trust our tried and true vet, for good reason). But its nice to get something of a consultation about the horse being examined. It helps us to know them better and understand a lot more about them and what they do and why. 

Glad to have the new Equine Specialist in the area - we were sorely lacking.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

So. I got a text from daughter day before yesterday: B is here. Riding Trigger. 

OH DEAR GOD was my reaction.

I get home, horses are being untacked and groomed, the kids are fine. SIL2B (who had gone with them) on Sarge, B's husband was on Gina, B was on Trigger. I asked how they did, SIL2B launches into how big a fit Trigger threw, how he bucked (??? Trigger has never ever ever bucked, just crow hopped a little and hugely he reared up), J and B just shrug.

Yeahhh, he crow hopped a little. Nah, he didn't rear up, just kind popped up on the front end. No big deal. He's barn soured and low confidence, no matter who's on him. He just needs miles put on him. 

J had ridden him quite a bit himself, and he just loves Trigger. 

He said he thought we just didn't know what we were talking about when we said you can't wear him out and he's got this stupidly fast walk, and a wink is good as a nod if you want him to go. Going isn't the problem. Its the stopping.

He thought we were just horse noobs. And we are. But he laughed and shrugged: Yeah. I tried to wear him out. Didn't happen. He was no where near it. And yep. He out paced everyone and fought like hell if J tried to hold him back and make him walk slow, but he wasn't hurrying to get home, just... that's how he is.

J also loved the Trigger Head Jiggle. He does it when he's alarmed but holding steady and trying to think it through rather than react first, or when he's trying to understand what you're asking of him. He's never seen another horse do that, and he got a good laugh out of it.

He did say: You know... if you pull his head in a little? He arches that neck, gets his head high, tucks that chin down, and high steps? He really shows off. And even after you've put a lot of miles on him, he is never going to lose that fire. He's high spirited and someone tried to beat it out of him.

Glad they didn't get it done, but man did it make him a hot mess. I needed a John Deere tractor.... I got a Mazarati.

Sally, the new horse is a fast learner. She's greeting me at the gate every day, head up, ears forward, eyes bright. I see no trace of aggression toward people in her. IF she was abused (that broken and weirdly healed nose may not have been done by human hand) she's sure been quick to be trusting in people again. I fully expected her to keep her distance and be unwilling to socialize with us, but nope. She's eager to be friends. 

Daughter is really putting cart before the horse though. Daughter is due to have our granddaughter (that's right, its a GIRL!) in March. Sally isn't due for another three weeks or so, and then she can't just be ridden all over the place. She needs work. She's 14, not 5 - that sway back/bad topline isn't going to drastically improve...

Daughter is already saddle shopping (She has a perfectly good Billy Cook but may have it sold).

I'm urging patience. She has no idea how a saddle is going to fit the old girl, and she may need to consider an Aussie if that top line stays saggy. Vet said she's going to be fine for riding, but yeah. Sally may need a different type of saddle to be comfortable. There's no reason to rush riding her - waiting until she and Sally are both ready won't hurt a thing. They'll both have a lot of rust to shake off.

And on Sarge, Gina, and Superman (again).... they were borrowed by J and B, taken out to his family place, the 1200 acres, and ridden all day. Yep. Its 100% buddy and barn sour. The refresher courses continue....

They considered taking Trigger too, but lol. He did his old hiding over the ridge and peeking over the rise of land trick. He KNEW what they had in mind for him. Since he wasn't needed, they gave him a day off. It's my Friday off - we'll resume today.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

Yep. He got worked today. And so did I. I was planning on riding him just not... well. Wow. J and B showed up, wanted to borrow Superman and Gina, and said hey! Come on with us!

So we went. 1600 acres, we didn't cover but about 500 of it or so. And the wind was blowwwing today, so all the horses were keyed up, but Trigger... wooo. He was wound tighter than a 3 day clock. He's just exhausting to ride, but in a different way than Leroy. Leroy was a constant fight to 'steer', Trigger has a beautiful handle on him, responds once again to the lightest neck reining, but dude ain't got no brakes (bad grammar intended).

I wondered how he'd do with creeks that aren't dry and various wildlife today - we scared up a wild turkey, walked up on some deer bedded down and off they went, tails flagging. He didn't bat an eye, didn't even break stride.

We had to ride through a narrow cow trail through some really nasty blackberries; he lowered his head, and we wove through them like a boss. He got snagged a few times, so did I, but all in all, he was very agile and clever in picking his, our, path through the heap of thorns.

He trotted right through creeks, water splashing... but LOL. One of the last ones we had to cross on the return route... it was only 2, 2 and a half, feet wide. Very shallow, no more than a few inches deep with slow moving water. There's an old tinhorn on the other side. As usual, he wanted to lead, we get to this tiny little creek, he stops, we wait on everyone to catch up, and he wants to pace the darn thing while giving it the hard look, like it was some sort of trick to lull him into letting something eat him. J was on Cowboy, B's buckskin, and they trotted right on through and Trigger... Oh man. He eases up to it, literally gets his toes right on the edge of the water, fumbles around, then awkwardly JUMPS this tiny little creek.

I'm like, really dude? I could have stepped over that. :neutral:

And then... there's the REAL creek. Sandy loose banks, steep grade, can't cross it except for an old wooden bridge. It has no rails. It's a 20 ft drop to the water.

We pull up to it, Trigger has that crazy head jiggle of his going, he's giving it the look, trying to figure it out. The planks that car tires would have been on are finnnne. Its the boards that ran side-to-side that had holes and rotten spots in them.

Oh dear God...

J and Cowboy clatter right on across. Trigger was all: OH HELL NO! I can do this! Let's go! WOMAN! Hang on! 

They're on the left, Trigger and I are on the right set of planks. I'm letting him pick his path and he's staying on the right planks, but then... Hey! I want over there! With that other horse!

Screwball MOUNTAIN GOAT JUMPS from one set of planks to the other! Just like he does it every day!

I was just... well. Okay. Wow. Cool. We didn't die. 

We get to the other side of the bridge, B is on Gina, another young woman is on Supes, and J is just, HOLY CRAP! Did you see that!? He just... HOPPED LIKE A GOAT over behind Cowboy! That was awesome! I've never seen a horse do that!

It was a good day and I'm proud of my boy, but I'm just worn smooth. There weren't a lot of big open areas on this ride, so it was a lot of finessing through brush and narrow cattle trails, up and down steep creek banks and through wide, shallow creeks. Tomorrow, I'm going to sore in yet more places I didn't know I could be sore. I can feel it starting already.

Good times!


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

Trigger continues to rapidly progress under saddle. Likewise, he and I are rapidly learning to trust one another. So I have to ask myself, who's really getting better? Me? Him? Or are we 'feeding' one another and improving together because one another? We still have issues when he decides to break into a trot without being asked to or fights the whoa... we often have to wait up on others we're riding with to catch up. Mr. Speedwalk doesn't like to wait around for the rest of the group. So we have some moments requiring a few circles left, a few right, some backing up, some time just standing there to allow him to unwind a little. We do what ever it takes to bring him 'down' a bit.

He was waiting on me at his gate last night - DH and I got home late, well after dark. I had pecan sandies in a plastic shopping bag. He's apparently over his terror of shopping bags... A while back I started bringing him his treats in a shopping sack and the calmer he was around it, the more rustling and racket I made with it. Now he associates delicious snacks in a plastic bag and investigates, rather than spooking and wigging out.

I shared my sandies with him, and he absolutely loves pecan sandies, apparently. Any remaining fear of a plastic shopping bag can be overcame if pecan sandies are the reward. LOL

Sally is still big, awkwardly, pregnant. Farrier comes out tomorrow afternoon and she's on the list. She needs a trim, badly.

I explained how she came to us to a friend of mine who is fluent in Choctaw. He suggested we name the foal Ahni - hope in Choctaw. I like it. 

DH isn't terribly happy with daughter for paying $900 for her when there are better horses closer for the same money or less. He loves her coloring, says she's a pretty horse, even with her broken/bump nose, she's very sweet, its just that sway back that bothers him. That may or may not improve once the foal is here and she gets back in shape. I've repeatedly tried to beat it into my daughter's head that she may need to consider looking for a different type of saddle, perhaps a real Aussie stock saddle, a new one, that can form fit to Sally's back over time. She's resistant, and imo has bad taste in saddles - she likes the pretty but cheaply made saddles. *sigh* It's not. about. you. If Sally can't tolerate a standard run of the mill saddle, it's not going to matter what daughter likes. She needs to put the horse first: Make sure it fits Sally first, then make sure it fits HER butt, THEN worry about 'style'. Style is the LAST thing she needs to be worried about.

Sally btw is also scared of plastic water bottles. UNLIKE Trigger, she doesn't totally freak out. Okay, she did the first time daughter drained a bottle and crackled it (not thinking), then she planted her feet and refused to look at it for a while. I stopped what I was doing (cleaning a saddle) stepped out of the tack room: Okay. Let her look when she's ready. Don't shove it in her face, just stand there, let her have her space, let her look at it, process it, come to you to sniff it. Don't intentionally spook her with it.

It took a half hour for Sally to look at it. She kept looking with the side eye, then turning her head away from it, as if hiding her face. B, who helps us with all the horses blurted out: What the heck? Has someone beat her with a water bottle?

Yeah, IDK. But she finally quit worrying about it. 

Its stuff like that that my daughter is going to have to slowly unravel with this horse. Hopefully the foal will grow up like Oops, fearless and unafraid of anything man made. The mare though... she's going to have her landmines and daughter is going to have to take the time to not just find them, but the patience to help Sally offload the baggage she comes with.

That's the risk of buying an auction horse or a kill pen horse. You have no idea where they've been, how they were trained, by who, or for that matter, what sort of bit works best for that horse. Its a huge amount of trial and error.

I commend my daughter for wanting to 'save' Sally and her unborn Ahni, but I genuinely don't believe for one minute she 'gets' it yet. I'm still a noob, but I'm doing all I can to learn, and now I'm going to have to start teaching my daughter... and if she doesn't listen to me this go around, I'm going to use that over-n-under someone left in the tack room on _her_.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

Warning: THIS IS LONG and rambling. Sorry. 

So, Sally still hasn't delivered, I'm not dead, and I'm riding Trigger in a traditional Aussie saddle (no horn) but with western big D rigging. 

Sally - was apparently looking further along than she was due to stress and poor conditions at the kill pen, transport, etc. Lord only knows what this foal will be like considering we have NO idea what the father was (supposedly APHA/AQHA but who the hell knows? I wouldn't believe a kill pen if they told me the sky is blue, but she's my daughter's horse, so y'know. Her problem). Vet has been keeping an eye on her, baby is fine, likes to show off at dinner time and right after. Sally is pretty high and tight in the back end, and my mother quite seriously tried to make me feel like a horrible person for checking Sally's lady parts on a regular basis (Sigh). The vet now thinks February for the baby, maybe early March (I'm like... HOW did you miss it by that much? Seriously? Granted she was going off the information the kill pen supplied and Sally was pretty stressed when she got here, but still. Geez). IF she makes it to March, that's kinda cool. My granddaughter is due to arrive in early March too...

Gina - Cracked hoof problem seems to have solved itself. She needs a stepped up interval between trims, a little more mineral and salt in her diet. She remains a local rock star so far as being a trail horse.

Sarge - Has figured out yes its okay to track a heifer when we're moving them from the summer side of the pastures to the winter side. He and our old fart Superman make quite a good team for pushing cows. He still wants to buck a little every single time you first get in the saddle. Equine Chiropractor is our next option. I've found a local HUMAN Chiro that also does horses and supposedly is a miracle worker. Go figure.

Superman - was apparently a spoiled old fart over the summer, but absolutely refuses to lunge or be 'worked' in a round pen. Nope. He will FIGHT you over it. That seems to have been our issue. Yes, he's getting away with it, but he's been quite easy to get along with on just riding, and given his age, we're going to NOT insist on working in a round pen or lunging. He's earned a small bit of retirement. He continues to be a favorite for new riders - but the clever old man can slip his headstall off, drop his bit, and a truly new rider usually will have NO idea for quite some time that he's basically taking them on a tour of the trail - they have no control over him so far as a bit in his mouth, they just think they do. He's never broke out in a run, never offered to buck or rear with our newer rider friends - he just pretends to doze off when we stop at a gate and the rider realizes what he's done. Its like he thinks if he pretends to be napping, we'll just not figure out how he lost his headstall. What he does (we had to watch him close) is scrub his head against a tree limb, like he has an itch. It takes him a lot of scrubs here and there, but eventually his headstall (He just has a bit hanger and gets ridden in a D ring snaffle with no curb chain, roper reins for the inexperienced riders) will come up over his ears. One good head shake and it falls right off. New rider never notices, he's dragging up the rear anyway, and they just keep holding the reins thinking they're in control. Once we stop to get a gate and we're all caught up with each other, he'll stand there, head down, eyes half closed, lower lip drooping like he's gone right off to sleep and always looks surprised when he's 'caught'. 

Trigger - Sold the Saddlesmith barrel saddle. It was an okay fit on him, but I didn't like how it fit at his shoulders. FQB are too big, SQHB seem to press in on his withers. We stumbled into a throw-away knock off Aussie saddle (no horn) in a tack room buy out. Lady threw it in for free. It had NO rigging, but has big D's for either western front rigging or a tackaberry set up. I had no saddle pads that seemed to work under it, all my wool (doubled, thick) blankets seemed to wiggle out from under it. It had no stirrups... and finding Aussie stirrup leathers and irons in SE Oklahoma? Well. Ain't happening. TO EBAY I GO! Found a very nice, genuine Aussie made stirrups and irons in Alberta, Canada. Seller shipped them to me, and even with the shipping they were a heck of a deal. In the meantime, we figured out the rigging, and used a bucket to get on Trigger and just mucked around stirrup-less around the house and tack room. I also ordered a close-contact barrel pad, wool felt, with wither relief panels since I kept having a problem of either TOO much room or not enough in the withers for Trigger. 

All together, the pad and the saddle are perfect for him. The stirrups worked out nicely and make me want to buy a real Aussie saddle - the leather and stitching are miles ahead of this cardboard, no name knock off. It also fits him nicely, and its really comfortable, albeit very different in how it rides. I'll probably be investing in a well made one at some point in the future.

Still riding him in the Little S hack, but I had to shorten the slobber bar up. He doesn't look like it, but he has a very narrow nose, and the stock cable on it allows too much play, so if I ever have to plow-rein him because he's not listening, the shank can flip back and get all jacked up. Shortening the cable fixed that problem. He still doesn't like to listen, but he's getting better every time we ride. He still HAS to be the 'first horse' on any ride, always has to be in the lead.

I have pictures from one of our last rides, we had 3000 acres to ride on and there's an ancient wooden bridge. 15 ft drop to a creek. The bridge has the planks that run across it for car tires, and of course the planks that run side-to-side for support. The support planks are full of holes... The first time we crossed it, with the group, we were in the lead. We came to it, he paced back and forth, studying it. J, who's grandfather owns the land, rides up on his 4 year old gelding (He has one eye... the gelding, not J) and after both horses studied it... all I could do was let Trigger have his head and trust him. He started across on the right set of tire planks... decided midway across he wanted on the left side behind Zombie... and goat-hopped from one side to the other. It happened so fast I couldn't even be scared. Soon as we were across, J and B were having a cow - OMG! He just... HOLY CRAP... We've never seen a horse DO that before! WOW! Me: Yeah, we're cool like that (Quietly thanking whatever powers may be that we did not DIE at the bottom of that creek). I've taken him through creeks, and up steep banks, down steep banks, through narrow cow trails in the middle of 8ft tall blackberry patches (Man is he nimble) and we've jumped up wild turkeys and bedded down deer. He's not spooked yet, but remains all business with that super fast flat-walk, the head bob, the hyper focus on the trail. Unfortunately - we out walk everyone. And I have to keep his feet moving, or he gets antsy and crow-hoppy, so we do a lot of circles and backing up, back tracking, and figure 8s while everyone catches up. Sometimes I just off him, and we 'bring it down a notch'.... I can rub his forehead and nearly put him to sleep, so I keep that up my sleeve now and use it as needed. 

My cousin's girl (Also a J) did fool around and forget she had spurs on the other day. She wanted to try the Aussie saddle out, Trigger was saddled up. I held the reins while she mounted... and the second she was in the saddle, he started hopping around, eyes were huge, head high... ears up... reminded me of a barrel horse in the lane. We 'brought it down a notch' with the forehead rub, and then while she was still in the saddle, I let her have the reins, and eased her spurs off. Night and Day. He was still ready to GO, but not fire-breathing READY TO GO. Still not 100% sure he was a barrel horse, but it sure seems like it. A young lady who barrel races came out, she's grown up on a horse, and she rode him one afternoon. She's like us - pretty sure someone tried to make him a barrel horse, or maybe they did and just decided they didn't want him any more. He turns on a dime, he's quick-footed, and eager to go... he also has no brakes. Still working on that. She also thinks, like I do... that its as if he IS gaited, but someone tried to beat it out of him. He's pacey, not a smoothly gaited horse. That IS a flat walk he's doing, but its rough as hell. He tries to do the running walk, but can't hold it. Not sure what happened there, but he is what he is. I still love him, he still follows me around like a dog and hangs out with me while I'm working in the tack room, he's still claiming me as his person, and that's just fine with me. We'll figure this out together.

Oops - is starting her ground work, learning to stand while we fiddle with her feet, learning to not act like a fool when she's tied up. We've been through numerous lead ropes because she likes to sit back, pop the snaps, and break free. We've had to change lead ropes to the tie to the halter sort. We also keep her tied at a post that while grass has grown over the ground - beneath is a nice hard pack of decomposed granite. She can't paw the ground out. She's tried, hasn't gotten far. We had to move the feed troughs too - she WILL STAND IN THEM and try to get OVER the fence when we're outside and ignoring her. Now that she can't do that, she will take one hoof, stick it through the fence, and pretend to have her hoof caught. She's even done this with tractor/farm implements. We ignore her, she finally figures out its not working, she's not getting us to come 'save' her, and removes her hoof and goes on to do something else more... normal. She's quite the drama llama. I've had to put fancy clips on the gate chains too - she and Trigger both will open the gates and just be chilling in the front yard, like some overgrown dog, waiting on us to come outside.

She and Sally BOTH will take one hoof, bang the floor of the feed troughs if we're not moving fast enough on getting feed out at dinner time. That gets a big negative out of me. I make them wait if they do that. I am NOT at their beck and call. 

Everyone but Gina and Oops need their teeth floated, and that took some shopping - the old school local vets don't 'like' to do it, the new equine vet is covered over busy because... no one wants to float teeth here. 

Also, today is mani-pedi day at the ranch.

Back to the Aussie saddle - It's definitely a different ride than a western saddle. I preferred the barrel saddles to the roping saddles because there's less bulk, less saddle/more horse to feel. The Aussie saddles (I have two now, a new knock off with a horn, the freebie without a horn) not only put my feet in a different position (more out front) but there's a whole lot of horse to feel. I'm also breaking my OH CRAP panic-grab the horn thing. Hard to do when there is no horn (though the gullet works just fine in a truly needy moment). It's going to take some getting used to, but just riding around here on our place I can tell a huge difference in the ride and... I think I like it.... Also, I may have the only Aussie saddles around here. Most of the hard core trail riders have endurance saddles, not Aussies (Though they are similar), and my two Aussies have captured a lot of interest. I've had several younger people we ride with want to ride one, just to see what they're like. They always have that first moment of... Oh crap... Iiii don't know about this... but then they settle in, figure out the poleys, ride a little, then start to think they like it.

Tack Shop - Continues to do well. I'm wholesaling from Paul Taylor's and Teskey's on new small tack. I'm doing tack-room buy outs (I like BUNDLED deals, like American Pickers), and so far, I've not lost money on anything. I'm selling on ebay a lot (MY GOD at the scammers. My how things have changed since I regularly sold odds and ends there just five years ago!) and it seems my market for good used saddles isn't local. The smalls sell locally (Tapaderos are a hot item, new split reins sell well, saddle bags new and used, stuff like that), the saddles I sell online and do well with them. I've had one person try to scam me out of an Ammerman roping saddle (the fact that he lives in Queens, Ny, his name is Achmed, and his feedback showed he'd spent the last two years buying hijabs and performance parts for a Honda car tipped me off). UPS couldn't confirm his address and upon some digging before shipping, I figured out a common scam is to enter a false or typoed address. They target inexperienced sellers, rely on the ignorance, naivete and goodwill of the new seller (I have a separate, new id for the tack shop, I've bought and sold under my personal account for 15 years on ebay) and once you contact them and say, hey, you're address is wrong through paypal, they will give you another address to ship your item to. Once you ship it? Its gone. And they cancel the funding for the paypal payment, and you're out a high dollar item (In my case, it could have been a NICE saddle). You have no seller protection because you shipped to an address not confirmed by paypal... you're just shiii out of luck. 

Me, being the suspicious sort (Okay, what DOES this guy buying all the honda car parts with a Queens address need with a vintage, super serious for realsy roping saddle?) looked into his feedback (only two items of tack, and those were in the last two weeks and they were smalls), and rather than risk losing my **** and a 700.00 saddle, canceled the transaction FIRST, THEN contacted the buyer about their address. 

15 minutes later, their information was gutted from paypal (They stripped their shipping information, their email, everything) but never replied to my inquiry about their issue with the address. Told me all I needed to know. 

I've had someone buy a new condition tack set, then claimed it had sweat stains on it (SAY WHAT? Yeah, no. That was in like-new condition) and they wanted me to exchange a 30.00 unbranded tack set for a 200.00 branded tack set, or give them a refund for the shipping they had to pay (Items I sell by auction, buyer pays shipping. Buy it now or Best Offer, I pay the shipping, that's how I set them up). I dug in, told them to open a return and I would pay the return shipping, but I had to have my product back before I would issue a refund, and when I did, it would be a full refund. Five days later, they opened a return... I accepted, sent an RA and shipping label... a day and a half later they canceled the return and I've not heard a peep out of them since. That's also a common scam - buy an item, find some fault with it, and whine or nag for a partial refund so you get the item even cheaper than what you paid through the auction. They rarely send the items back, because that's not the issue. They aren't unhappy with what they have, they just wanted it for less than they paid. That's not my problem. I accurately described my items, I put tons of pictures and measurements up, I disclose every flaw. So far, the scammers have been far enough between than I've not been completely put off from ebay, but ye gads. For the unwary, for the naive, for those terrified of negative feedback, its a nightmare and a huge money pit.

Anyway. This has been quite the trip. I've learned a lot, and refurbishing saddles has shown me the difference between well made and poorly made. And let me tell you - there's some big names out there that sell for insane prices that aren't half the saddle they should be. Once you start digging under those skirts, you learn where the hidden shortcuts were taken. Not naming names, but we have a gorgeous, big name cutting saddle for sale. Don't get me wrong, its well made, but... by comparison, I had a 2007 Cowboy Classic roping saddle. The way the leather was cut, the way they were put together underneath is night and day. The older saddle had twice the craftsmanship put into its construction, yet it's resale value is half as much, simply because of the name. Sure, they're for two very different purposes, so there will be differences in construction, but I'm not talking about the difference in weight, the trees, etc. I'm talking about the care in which the leather was cut, the way it was sewn, the type of thread used.

Speaking of which, I've learned to restitch saddles. That was fun (Not) but I bought a hard seat ranch saddle to flip, the threads under the skirt were rotten, but the rest of it was in excellent shape (more shortcuts, kids: Cheap quality thread). I had no experience with a saddle stitch but I did learn to sew as a kid.... sooooo ... TO THE INTERNETS! (Youtube!) Watched a lot of How To videos, got with Tandy Leather, ordered in some bigggggg needles and thick waxed thread, hauled out five sets of pliers, a hammer, my awls, a box cutter and scissors and a lighter (to burn the ends after knotting it) a couple of coldbeers, fired up my classic country playlist, and rolled up my sleeves. It took an entire day and some massive rage and frustration, and somehow I broke two needles, but I sewed the puppy up. We put three rides on it through some rough trails chasing heifers, the stitches held perfectly. It sold last week. New owner is happy with it.

I've also made a saddle washing stand. Bought a blue plastic 55 gal drum at an auction. Built a tall cross buck out of scrap 2x4's, the barrel rests in the X. I can wash a saddle down, leave it on the barrel, and it dries in the shape of a horse, rather than the leather curling in. It also mostly fixes the curl the front can get if someone stores their saddle on its nose. Soak it down, let it dry in the proper position, oil it deeply, and that curl will work itself out for the most part. Its also a good height to work on a saddle - my back doesn't lock up from being bent over all day... liiiikke when I'm sewing one back up.

I've learned to make blood knots when I put new strings on a saddle. Boy aren't those stupidly simple? I've had several really nice inner tubes donated too - free dally wrap! I've learned how to replace copper rivets, make new connector straps for breast collars, and how to replace stirrup leathers.

All in all, this has been a lot of fun. A lot of work, and I stay very very busy with it between making hauls to Pilot Point/Aubrey, Texas, doing my tack-room buy outs, and cleaning and fixing and listing and selling and shipping and... (hamster falls off the wheel)... but its been good. There's a market for good used tack, some of it just needs a little TLC to make it shiny and attractive again, but the market is there. 

The brick and mortar shop continues to progress. The mini-storage we're building beside it has the red iron/framework going up this week. We have the tack building set (Its a lofted 'barn' cabin shell), the plumbing ran, now we have to finish the interior out. Gonna need a lot of slatwall... Gonna need a lot of saddle stands. I just happen to have a lot of new wooden pallets and 1x12's... So, learning to make saddle stands is my next project.

Glad I took shop/wood working in high school instead of home ec.....


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

So, non-Trigger related. LOL. I have a new El Cheapo Aussie Stock Saddle... with a horn. It came with traditional Aussie rigging and a 36" girth. Either I'm 'doing it wrong' or none of our horses need a 36" girth. Sarge is our Big Boy, it just a little too big for him. Anyway. SIL2B wanted to try it out. So, we saddle Sargie up. I tightened that girth up as tight as it would go (I need a shorter girth or maybe to just punch more holes, IDK). Saddle still wanted to roll on him on mounting from the ground.

Well okay. *I get a 5 gallon bucket and put it next to Sarge* *Sarge loooooks around at us like, The Hell?* SIL2B then takes his time to meticulously move the bucket three different times... Daughter is filming on her phone.

SIL2B. gets on the bucket. I'm holding Sarge's rope. SIL2B throws his leg over Sarge... and the bucket just SHOOTS out from under him. He hits the ground like a sack of potatoes, Sarge loses his mind, dances back, to the side, and rears... I'm HANGING on the lead rope... because y'know. A 180 lb woman is going to restrain a startled 1200lb, 16+ hh gelding. *eye roll*

My hands are still peeling from the rope burn.

I watched the video after she posted it on Facebook, Instagram, CNN news, tweeter, and you name it a few hours later... and laughed myself sick.

Man. At one point, if you hit pause, Sarge is standing on ONE BACK FOOT. SIL2B is on his hands and knees - you can see right up the back of his jeans... ****. The whole thing lasts 27 seconds *seemed a LOT longer* and at the very end, his ears shoot forward, his neck arches, and he... oh God. It was insult to injury... sniffs SIL2B while he's still on all fours like, BRAH!? THE HELL MAN!? How... why are you on the ground!? Sarge looks so worried immediately after.

I've decided it's not horses that are stupid - its the people they have to put up with. LOL Someday I'll figure out how to get that video off her phone, on to youtube, and posted here. 

And then, last weekend, I attended an estate auction. The gentleman was an old school world champion roper. Died at the age of 84. He had some very lovely, high dollar tack. One of the things I was there to bid on was the Al Teitjen bit, the Crocket Renalde spade bit (both pristine silver mounted show bits, both vintage quality) and the Les Vogt spurs.

When the auctioneer got to the table with the high dollar hardware on it (Keep in mind - that table was kept IN THE OFFICE BUILDING on the estate grounds, and there were FOUR ladies in there, issuing bidder numbers, taking payouts, etc), the Teitjen was GONE.

Someone had walked. off. with it!

Oh. My. God. A $450.00 vintage show bit... just WALKED OFF WITH... right under their noses! I thought the auctioneer was going to beat someone to death. The thief was never identified. Holy. Cow.

The Les Vogt spurs went too high, too fast for me. I came home with the Crocket Renalde... and a nude Greek lady fountain, a couple of water troughs, and a ceiling fan for the tack shop and a 1900s steamer trunk in excellent condition. So... it wasn't a bust, but I'd have liked to have came home with the unused Dee Picket roping saddle, the Billy Cook - Sulphur 10" saddle, the spurs, and both bits. The saddles also went way too high, way too fast.

Still can't believe someone had the balls to walk off with that bit.

So far as the Crockett Renalde, my farrier wanted to look at it. He knows a guy that wants that show bit. Hopefully it'll sell for what it's worth - my husband was doing the bidding for me while I leaned into his shoulder and pretended to be too tired to pay attention. I was poking him a little every time the bids went up though. That's when he lifted his chin and stayed in the bids for me. (Did this because there are some men, yes, that will bid hard against a woman just because, but won't try to compete with another male - go figure). I got the bit. My husband breathed out quietly: I hope you know what you're doing.

Uhm. Yes, yes I do.

So, y'know. Anyone here wants a super nice CR bit, pm me. LOL My farrier may know a guy... but money talks.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

You know. I've decided its too **** cold to do much with my ponies. In fact, the tack room now looks like a saddle shop with a heavy side order of Craigslist puked all over it because it's been too cold to even clean it up (no heat in the boat shop/tack room). Snow I can do. 20s and 30s I can do. Single digits and a howling northwind with no windbreaks is a no go. 

All the horses and cows have been getting more feed than usual, more hay than usual. It takes a lot of calories to stay warm in this weather and they don't want to get too far from their loafing shed, the cedar trees, or the round bales. 

We've been topping off their Purina with rice bran and loose salt and mineral, been breaking ice on the ponds twice a day.

Today its going to hit mid 50s and now it feels like a blast of summer air. LOL

TODAY I am going home from work early, pulling out ALL TEH THINGS in the tack room and organizing it it, labeling crates full of smalls, etc. I have a 16" Ammerman roper to spruce up for resale (Already have a buyer lined up for it), a 14" Corriente roper to do likewise with (Have a deal working on that Crockett spade bit and the saddle for a local guy)(and how about that horrible grammar, right?). I have a dozen new tack sets to put in totes, Cactus bits to sort, piles of split reins, and IDK how many saddle pads, new and used, to do... something with. The used ones need a good vacuuming and at least one needs to be shipped out to its new home. I have girths, saddle strings, billets, tie straps, and fancy conchos, Saddle bags... rifle scabbards... to sort and the entire thing needs to be swept and a light bulb replaced on the north end. This isn't even the SHOP. This is my, our, personal tack room and repair area which has overtaken the entire back portion of the boat shed and part of my living room floor. It's been too **** cold to work on the actual shop building, but the accompanying mini storage was finished yesterday. Now I know how much is left over from the total loan so I know how much I will need to fork over out of my own pocket to finish the building.

Husband is now sounding like the guy from Jaws: We're gonna need a bigger boat (building). He was fretting about it just this morning. He didn't think it would get his big, this quick. Fortunately, I can commandeer a storage unit and put my lower quality saddles in it, keep the better ones on the sales floor, and if someone is wanting cheap and ugly, I can say... let's step out back and see what's in Unit 1A here...

All the extra smalls should fit in their totes, overhead in the loft, or on the slat wall that will line three, maybe four, sides of the interior.

Found a cedar and glass display case, hopefully I can get a deal on it and have it ready too. I'm okay with cheap replacement hardware in bins on the floor. Nice bits, CASE knives and other high dollar items, like this show bit, needs to be in a case. 

Back to today/this weekend:

I have our farrier coming by - he's wanting some monkey nosed taps I cleaned and reshaped over Christmas. I need to restring them, but if I don't have to do anything else with them and he wants to put a new string in one of them himself, he gets the deal of the day.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

Oh, and all our horses look like walking shag rugs. And despite the cold, Sarge is now being called Pigpen (like from Charlie Brown) - he rolls in mud every chance he gets. Nasty sucker!

But... they're SOOOOO FLUFFYYYY!


----------



## PunchnMe

Similar story... only not with a fearful horse.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

Who knew finishing out a 12 x 32 cabin shell would take so **** long? Its not me... or us... its basically us waiting on the plumber, the electrician, the insulation spray guys. They either can't, or won't, work when its this cold. Its frustrating as all get out. That's all I'm gonna say about that.

On a positive note, bought a 'vintage hand loomed wool saddle blanket' online the other day. Finally got it in and holy smokes. Its gorgeous. NOTHING like the mass produced Mustang made blankets. The colors just jump right out and the pictures do not do it justice. You also can't feel a picture. This one... you just want to wrap up in it - the weight, the way it feels to the touch, the colors... its just decadent. My boss, a one time competitive cutter and long time horseman is impressed. I'd love to have a dozen or more to resell. 

This one, however, is not for resale. This one is Triggers and it'll go right over that boring charcoal grey barrel racing pad.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

In Oops news, our wee filly is now coming two years old next month. She's learning round penning, lunging, and to carry a lightweight kid's saddle. JC (Cousin's daughter and resident Clinton Anderson expert) has been working with her. In an experiment, she laid her down the other day. It took about an hour of gentle instruction, starting first with kneeling, then a bow, then to lay down.

I understand the concept of immobilization that happens... its like the sharks diver's rub on the belly and can manipulate with their hands... but Oops wasn't immobilized. She kept lifting her head, looking around, flicking her ears, moving a leg, etc. She was soaking it up because she's an attention hog. She was petted, got her belly rubbed, got praise, snacks, hugs, and a lot of loving. The sun was shining, we were in a good wind break, it was (reasonably) warm that afternoon. She didn't want to get up. LOL

She is the type of horse that doesn't do well when bored or if she 'gets' it in a lesson and then is forced to repeat it very many more times. She became defiant and hard headed each and every time. JC was both pleased, and at the same time, running out of 'stuff' for Oops to do that day. After laying down though, we did saddle her up - she's never reacted negatively to a saddle pad or a saddle. Its just at thing people do and she's okay with it. JC did take another hour... and eventually sat in the saddle. Oops never reacted. She simply flexed as asked, and looked around a lot while processing what JC was doing. She walked around a little... and neck reined like she's done it a hundred times.

That's when we decided to call it an afternoon and end on a high note. But also, she's not ready to be ridden. She's a small built horse and needs much more time to mature physically. The goal of the day was met - she trusts us 100%. She won't need someone to get rough with her to teach her. She wants to learn, she wants to do things with her people. She's going to be the go places, adventuring trail and event horse, I think. She's just too eager to learn new things.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

Just thought I'd share pictures of The Bridge. This is the one that, when encountered for the first time (note the absence of any railing), Trigger paced back and forth in front of it - thinking it through, then proceeded WILLINGLY, EAGERLY on the right 'lane'. Then goat hopped to the left side less than halfway across. I should have been scared but it happened so fast, it was so smooth, so quick and surefooted, we were on the other side before I really processed what he'd just done. I let him have his head from start to finish on that bridge - I had to trust him to see a good path for both of us, I had to learn there are times the horse knows better than I do how to go about something. He did great.

Rode over it many times since - and he hasn't hopped 'lanes' again, but he likes that left one better than the right, regardless of which direction we come from, and I don't fight him over it. That's his call to make. Same with crossing creeks and climbing gullys. He knows his feet better than I do. #trustbuilding


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

So about that last post. LOL

We tried some new paths a couple of weeks ago - some were pretty rough, barely enough room for the cows and deer that had made the trails we followed. We all came to a creek, very narrow, very shallow, but with steep banks and lots of cattle trails in all sorts of weird directions on the other side.

Okay. So.

I let Trigger sniff a way across. I just love his amazing sense of self-preservation when it comes to picking his footing.

Only, this day, he said: NOPE. Not gonna.

Something about that area wigged him out, and it wigged out all five horses we were riding. I think with the steep bank on the other side, with the zig zags of cattle trails going in all directions and some even make X shapes, I think it messes with the horses' depth perception. None of them liked it.

Trigger did his pace back and forth, head down, then casually went to the left along the bank and at a smooth but brisk walk went right under a black jack oak.

Now if you don't know what those are, they're small black oaks, lots of down hanging limbs, very tough wood. They're considered scrub trees here.

ONE STUPID LITTLE LIMB caught me right over the belt and right under the boobs, even as I was laying down around his neck to try to get under all the low hanging limbs. Several things happened at once.

I lost a rein.

I grabbed the limb with that hand hoping to push it forward so it would break.

But it's black jack oak. So it didn't break.

Trigger kept walking. I fumbled and dropped the other rein. I leaned back, still in the saddle, both hands pushing on the limb hoping it would snap.

Trigger kept walking.

I said STOP Y'IGNERT BAST*&^!

He just kept walking at his brisk pace. The limb kept moving forward with us, I hung on, leaned back further.

When I felt the hair of Trigger's butt and tail on the back of my neck, and the limb was STILL CAUGHT UP UNDER MY BOOBS... I knew I was screwed. I slipped the stirrups.

The limb reached maximum flex at that time. 

And like an English long bow, it snapped back.

With me hanging on to it.

WHUMPH!

Off his butt I slid and hit the ground like a sack of potatoes.

My glasses went one way, my ball cap another, my horse a third direction and the back of my jeans were filled up with loamy, leafy forest floor dirt.

I couldn't stand up for laughing. Poor Trigger had already circled around to the place on the trail where he said NUH UH, and was waiting for me by Superman, Sam (My son) J, B, and their horses, shaking like a leaf, his eyes all filled with worry, his horsey 'brows' wrinkled up in concern.

Poor guy. He thought I was going to beat him, but it was my fault for not paying attention and giving him better direction at the crossing. We had a good forehead rub, a little cool down time, but not long, and back in the saddle I got and across we went.

J, B, and Sam, all laugh themselves to tears telling this story - it seemed to happen in slow motion and honestly, honestly, it was absurd and hilarious all at the same time.

That's my I Just Fell off My Horse Again Story.

I also have an I Just Fell Down in Front of My Horse Story. That's next.


----------



## JoBlueQuarter

Oh my goodness ---- I'm literally LMAOing right now... Sorry... :rofl:


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

Okay. I fell down in front of my horse. And here's how it went.

A trainer I watch on Youtube mentioned that it's not a bad thing to pretend to fall down around your horse, in a controlled situation, to see how they react. I'd never tried that with Trigger. I have taken the advice to just chill out and sit down around your horse and lay around with them. Trigger trusts me to do that. I trust him to not stomp me into pudding.

But Falling Down... 

So, the same ride as the Tree Limb Limbo incident, B's horse, Rosco, who is new to her and nearly as bad off as Trigger was when he came to me, tossed her fiance and bolted for the house. But the place we all ride on is 1500 acres and cross fenced, so he couldn't get home, we knew he had to still be in the same area we were in. Sam was on Supes, another kid that rides with us was on Sarge, and her fiance, J on his horse Zombie, split up and began looking for Roscoe.

Trigger, B, and I began walking back toward the house on foot.

At one point, I see her horse in the distance, pacing the north fence. He sees us. We stop moving, pretend to ignore him, and stand BEHIND Trigger, hoping he'd come to Trigger if he didn't feel we were a threat.

AND IT WORKED!

At least until TRIGGER's insecure self moves BEHIND ME to hide from the horse that was scared of US and thus exposes us! LOL His nose slowwwlllyyy slides between mine and B's heads, like Donkey from Shrek when he sticks his muzzle between Shrek and Fionna in the carriage... and POOF. Roscoe was GONE. 

He beat us home that day btw. Roscoe was able to work every single gate between the Scene of the Crime and the house. 

Anyway. So. Walking out, I walked out on foot in solidarity, so did everyone else, leading their horses. We're almost back to the house and having walked through raging creeks, loose sand, and all manner of treacherous and scary footing, I FALL THE FLIP DOWN right in front of Trigger on a limb concealed by a pile of wet leaves.

WHAT. THE. HECK!?

AND TO MAKE IT WORSE... the ground was soft, it had rained for a week, and I was entangled in a fallen tree limb with all its branches, concealed under those darn leaves!

I was flopping around, trying to get to my feet, and then it occurs to me... I have no idea how Trigger was dealing with all this thrashing around, laughing, and falling back down.

I stopped, looked at him, and he's staring at me wide-eyed, ears forward, head up, like: OMG LADY! YOU JUST.... ?? YOU FELL DOWN! Are you okay! WHAT THE HECK WOMAN!?

He didn't startle, he didn't spook. He was only about 3 feet away from me.

He was relieved when I got to my feet and regained my composure though. 

So there's the other story. And both of those were nothing more than a lot of trust building.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

For JoeBlueQuarter. That started out with Oops being grounded, hence the tied to a pole. She kept opening the gate and letting everyone out, and kept getting all up in my business, so I made her stay all up in my business.

One thing led to another and J.C. and I saddled her up, did a little ground work, and then after an hour of introducing her, gradually, to a person's weight on her back, she was ridden for about 10 minutes. She flexed like she's always done it, backed up, responded to rein pressure on her neck immediately. These are from, I think, January?

I need to get some more pictures - she's grown a lot since then, and she's almost the same size as Supes now. Still gangly, she's not gotten her Big Filly build yet, so we're taking it easy on riding her. She needs to develop a little more, but working her for short periods of time isn't hurting her one bit.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

It was mani-pedi day at the ranch. Our farrier did 120.00 worth of work, bought 180.00 worth of tack. 

ALL the horses were keyed UP. Trigger was the WORST. He was acting like he was 'new' to us all over again - and it was directly because if he lost sight of the baby, he'd spaz out worrying. 

Bruh. It's cute, but c'mon. They'll be fine. I made him spend most of the day with me, tied up at his post. It wasn't all bad - he got a full grooming, and oh my. I was surprised I had any horse left! There was just SO much winter hair combing out! Holy cow!

Speaking of cows - at one point today, the neighbor's dogs got out... came running across our east pasture where the heifers, Angus the Bull, and Elliot the Longhorn live. We also have a baby bull - the heifers were... uhm. Supposed to be open when Hubs bought them. LOL Clearly one was not. 

Anyway. Here come the dogs. There goes Dafni the Bulldog. She was going to EAT THE STRANGE DOGS... if she could catch them. And if she had teeth. But she has no teeth and she gave chase to the dogs... She was running them home... annnnnd she flies past me, in hot pursuit, and what on earth? EVERY. Single. Cow/Bull/Steer we own is CHASING DAFNI, who is chasing the neighbor dogs!

It was like some weird stampede across my back yard. I bet those neighbor dogs were like, WHAT the!? RUN!


----------



## EquineBovine

Just read the whole thing. You've come such a long way with Trigger you should be so proud! Well done!


----------



## EquineBovine

However I will say one thing - this thread needs FAR more photos! Trigger is stunning. We need far more pics than you're giving us!


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

EquineBovine said:


> However I will say one thing - this thread needs FAR more photos! Trigger is stunning. We need far more pics than you're giving us!


Thank you! He's a good boy, really. Just the lowest low horse I have ever met in my life. Between his nature and (probable) mishandling in the past, he's taken considerable psychological damage, I believe. I mean, sure if you want to be brutal with him, he'll behave, but there's a light that goes out in his eyes. I don't know how to explain it. When he shuts down, it just kills me. There's a joy that dies in him... and he does not forgive quickly. He sure doesn't forget.

I'd rather take the long road with him and he and I learn together than see that joy die again.

His looks are what saved him, honestly, honestly. It's said a horse's beauty is their curse and in his case, I can see where that's probably been true in the past. He lucked out when our rodeo friend bought him instead of the KP bidder.

Also... Oh lord. I could bomb this thread with SOOOO many pictures. LOL I have more pictures of our horses than I do of my kids on my phone. Mostly because my kids don't like their pictures taken and the horses do. LOL

Someday I WILL take the time to upload video of him in motion. I just love watching him show off and 'flirt'. He moves so beautifully and crooks that tail and prances around... he looks like a Hollywood horse.


----------



## JoBlueQuarter

Love the pics of Oops!

I'm with @EquineBovine about the pics; we need more! 

I love reading about your adventures; your writing style is awesome!


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

More photos. Some are older than others. Some may be repeats.

Random saddle pics are usually the days he's in 'time out' for flirting with being caught. He gets to spend the day with me and play dress up for the used side of the tack shop.

The aussie saddle pic is JC on him, she's currently in training to become a Clinton Anderson trainer. Note we only had one stirrup. We were given that saddle and it is set up with big d's so it can be rigged western. It only came with one stirrup though. Since then, I have a very nice set of stirrup leathers and irons I've added to it.

One of those pics, the one by the trailer - IDK why, but sometimes Trigger just looks so surprised, maybe a bit startled? that I took his picture. LOL

There's a pic of my son and Supes at the end of the ride where Supes acted like he was ten, not 21 and they chased down and ponied back a loose horse. This was immediately after I reminded my son to make a big deal out of Supes being such a gentleman and to let him know he appreciated Supes' time and patience. 

The one of Trigger in a brown and tan saddle pad, a black halter with a white noseband is the current set up I have for him. It's a Connie Combs half-breed gator racer and a Classic Equine Sensor Flex pad. The breast collar (matching headstall not in use yet) was my *coughhiscough* Christmas present from my daughter.

And of course, there's the grandbaby with my Schnauzer. Baby wasn't crying, just yawning, stretching, wiggling and cooing a little. Harley decided to sing for her.


----------



## JoBlueQuarter

Ohmygoodness! The last pic is adorable!! The others are too, of course!


----------



## EquineBovine

He really is very cute!
You do what is best for him. Ignore the neigh sayers (harhar) and keep going the way you're going.
Has he got over himself with the foal and Sally yet?


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

EquineBovine said:


> He really is very cute!
> You do what is best for him. Ignore the neigh sayers (harhar) and keep going the way you're going.
> Has he got over himself with the foal and Sally yet?


Maybe a hair. I know how to break this party up though if he doesn't get his head out of Sally's rear end. It involves Quaker instant oatmeal packets (maple and brown sugar flavor), peppermint treats, and a little bit of time-out time in the round pen.

Man, I can shake one of those oatmeal packets and then show it to him and he can be on the end of the pasture and here he'll come running for maple and brown sugar flavored oatmeal. The weirdo.

Here's some more pics, and Oops is the wild-bay filly in the Brown Brigade pictures. She's starting to get her 'grown up' face and build.

Gina is the big flaxen maned sorrel mare on the far end - she's our mountain goat, 4wd trail boss horse; Sarge is the big bay gelding on the opposite end - he's fat, he's lazy, we don't know what he breed-wise; Supes is the smaller chestnut - he's a Doc Bar grandson and 21ish. Supes, Trigger, and Sally all need a little groceries on them. I don't like seeing ribs at all on one of our horses. Seems like this time of the year is when all the fat they put on during the previous summer is finally gone but the grass hasn't fully come in yet. Drives me nuts.

It's probably time to have one big worming party too. Yay.

Also, just pretty sure Lucy got stoned on rice bran. Also Also, Oreo, my 12 year old kitteh. She stays right beside me on one side, Lucy is always at the other knee. Sometimes Oreo beats the dog for daring to hog up the attention.


----------



## EquineBovine

:rofl: that dog is soooo high right now.
Beautiful cat too


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

Trigger seems to be getting over himself. Yesterday we were home for about 15 minutes before having to leave to go get a new tub and shower surround for daughter's house. Guess who came trotting from alllll the way across the 5 acre pasture like Sally and Nishkin weren't even there, just to say hi? What little free time I had yesterday was spent in his company. It may have only been about 10 minutes, but it was 10 minutes well spent. 

I don't know if I've ever shared this here before, but I'll leave it here. Just in case I haven't.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

Just got this from JC. Her perspective from Gina's back. I'm in the lead on Trigger - and jacking with my left stirrup. Something was 'off' that day and after we'd rode about 3 hours it occurs to me it was one hole shorter than the right. 

This was the day I came off Trigger's butt. Rosco is the polka dot pony (B's new Appaloosa and he's been through the wringer and acts about like Trigs did in his early days with me.)

The palomino is Leroy. He was mine at one time, and I adore him on the ground but he's a straight line thinker and would fight his rider so much he wouldn't pay attention and had a tendency to fall on his face. He did it with me twice, the second time about smooshed me. JC is the young lady with him, she now owns him and working him with a LOT of Clinton Anderson fundamentals, but he's still hard headed and problematic. Sweet, sweet, sweet when handling him on the ground... but he's a massive PITA to ride, and a year later, even she admits it wasn't just me. He's still in her very capable care though and has a good life. I knew he would when I sold him to her.


----------



## crazyredchestnut

Ah, so this is where you write about Trigger and the rest of them! So many gorgeous horses! <3 Will be subbing to this!


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

Ty! And yep. He's over it. He's gone from Big Brother to uncle who's slightly annoyed with an obnoxious niece. M'boy is back to being 'normal'... ish. Normalish.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

No new pix lately - been mostly feeding, spending a few minutes with everyone, then high-tailing it to the house to do laundry and clean. We're going to be gone after today on an actual business trip (Husband's job) to Destin Florida (OH NOES! FLORIDA!?) and we lost an entire weekend of our lives last weekend tearing out my daughter's horrible bathroom and putting it all back together (and nothing is functional yet, so they're all camped at the house and will be until we get some basic plumbing done).

I did get sniffed out two nights ago - snagged husband's nice work jacket, it's that wind-stop stuff that feels a bit like neoprene? And while I was b.s.ing around with Sally and Trigger so my mom could see Nishkin better, Sally went right to the pockets.

Me... would you go on?

Her: No no... really... wacha got in there?

I stick my hand in the pockets after she insists there's something tasty in there.

I expected cough drops, pulled out a handful of peppermints from the local bbq place.

Trigger was back to acting insane and scared... so I offered the first one to Sally.

After that his head came up and he looked like a little kid at Christmas. OMG SHE HAS SNACKS!?

AND I DIDN'T GET ONE! BECAUSE I'm acting scared of everyone! OMG! I am an idiot!

He eases in... I unwrap another. My mom, who loves looking at horses but is scared of them, starts warning me that I'm going to lose a finger... because I had it pinched between my thumb and index finger rather than a flat palm

And if it were any other horse, I would. not. have done this - but I know my Trigs.

He had to SEE it to believe I wasn't faking him out.

He very politely, very delicately, very carefully reached out and plucked it from my fingers with his teeth. Not one bit of tooth graze. Talk about precision snacking!

I've only once felt his teeth graze my fingers, and that was for a carrot I was holding in a closed fist... and he was very careful to not bite down. I've never once felt like he'd inhale my entire hand or bite me. My mom was stunned and somewhat bemused. 

This is part of the impeccable ground manners I mention frequently.

A few times he's decided yes, he COULD crowd me on the lead, but an elbow pressed into his shoulder remedied that. He went through his Hip Check to keep my from getting in the stirrup stage and it bordered on a kick threat. I remedied by a forceful push back the first few times and I figured that out by accident. I'd just finally lost my temper with him, put my full weight into it, both palms on his hip and shoved. I caught him off balance and nearly bowled him over and after that, just a firm push on his hip gets the message across. 

But y'know? He's a horse. He's not a bad horse. He's just a horse and that's what horses do. They spend their entire existence jockeying (no pun intended) for a higher position in life. The trick is to react immediately, and match the force for the force. You don't have to use a cannon to kill a fly, use the least amount of pressure to get the message across, THEN LET UP. 

This is why they say don't beat a dead horse.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

No new pix... just a photobomb thanks to all the pictures daughter has sent me in the last hour. Oh my, how far we've come.

Beach trip was maybe 6 years ago. Long before we had horses of our own. Daughter got her first taste of loping a horse that day. 

Bay with the star is Sarge. I've tried to put them in chronological order. Any pics in a pen were the day we bought him and we were all still at the Amish auction when we took those. How could we walk away from a face like that?

A small chestnut with a white butt is Nope. Still miss her. Wish daughter hadn't sold her.

Lovely sorrel mare with a blaze face is Gina. She's grown a lot since these pictures.

Short tailed chestnut is Superman.

Trio of horses pic are from left to right: Oops, Supes, and Gina.

Palomino is Leroy, who is still a tank and a straight line thinker.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

One last of Sarge, still at the auction.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

No new pics. But we did hang out with the whole pile of horses last night.

For a while it was my daughter and I, brushing on Sally and Trigger in the pasture and generally around Nishkin.

The flies are already up and going. Poor Sally is losing hair on her back legs and has a patch on her shoulder that they've eaten up. 

Superman has a patch in the middle of his back.

Tri-Tec 14 was broken out - ironically there's fly specks on the bottle... :|

Trigger is m'boy. I was afraid he'd forgotten that fly spraying is a good thing and no the bottle won't eat him, but only a cursory inspection of the bottle and he was quite okay with me hosing the flies down.

There's nothing more satisfying than seeing those sorry ******s die on contact with the spray, is there?

He got a good brushing... (WHERE DID MY HORSE GO? SO MUCH HAIR was coming out! I thought he'd disintegrate under the brush and be nothing but hair, like the Abominable Snowman in the Bugs Bunny cartoons!), got his hooves picked clean, got snacked up and we walked around chilling in the yard - I like to just hang out with him while he grazes on the grass on the road side and our lawn while he's on a lead. It's done wonders for having a more trusting relationship with him.

Sally? She wants NOTHING TO DO WITH BEING FLY SPRAYED and she needs it the WORST. This weekend will be a big fly spraying worming party I guess. Yay. Everyone gets treated. I'll have to double up on buying carrots this week. Maybe triple up. 

Buttercup is hanging in there, bless her puppy heart. She felt good enough last night, while laying on my chest after her dinner, to pick up her tiny head and lick me on the chin three or four times. She snuggled into my hair after that and it almost felt like she was trying to say she knows we're trying. 

Backing up to the rest of the evening, after hanging out in the Painted Pony Pasture, I mosied across the road to the Brown Brigade: Superman, Gina, Oops, and Sarge. It's easy to neglect them in terms of company and attention when so much energy is being spent on the two 'rescues' - Trigger and Sally. 

Sarge was sorta a rescue, but he didn't seem to come with tremendous emotional scars, only physical ones.

Anyway. Hung out over there with them on the 75... taught the daughter's Husky pup to dig for gophers. Sure it makes her a dirty mess, but it burns up so much energy.

Mostly the Brown Brigade ignored me and my pack of mutts until I came back to the feed trough area they like to hang out at. I ignored them, walked down the fence a bit, and intentionally kept my back turned to them, studying the scenery as though it was the most fascinating thing around.

Didn't take long for Oops to poke her nose over my shoulder and nuzzle me. Scratching commenced... then Gina had to get in on it. Here she comes. A few minutes later, Sarge and Supes had have some lovin'. Soon was completely surrounded by them, and they were mostly standing there, heads down, eyes drooping, half asleep. I was kinda packed in there for a few minutes, like a herd mate while they snoozed, so I carefully extricated myself lest anyone decide to nip or kick the other and I got caught in the cross fire. 

They followed. Oops was right beside me. So, silly me... I walked faster to see what she did. She walked faster.

I jogged... she kept up the pace. I sprinted... she ran right along... and that's COOL... but then, y'know. Horses when they play buck and kick out. They kick each other.

I slowed down... and holy toledo. The other three are right there behind me, all playing and trotting around. 

SITUATIONAL AWARENESS friends. My situational awareness was not at its peak yesterday. None of them would have intentionally hurt me, but unintentionally people get hurt by horses all the time.

It was cool to see they'd want to play with me, but yeah. Next time maybe I'll be on the four wheeler.

What's that you say?

Four Wheeler.

We have a small red four wheeler that everyone loves because it's quick and maneuverable, easy to steer with one hand while holding a schnauzer who likes to sit in front you like a little kid on a horse with mom or dad. That's right. Harley sits on her butt, her back to your chest, both back legs straddling the seat. You have to put a palm on her chest and hold her tight against you. I cannot get on the four wheeler or the Ranger without her loading up too.

Anyway.

The Brown Brigade just LOVES to see us coming on it. Why? Because while they do keep a safe distance from us, they LOVE to run with us while we're on it. It's like WOO HOO! OUR PEOPLE CAN KEEP UP WITH US! Let's DO THIS!

No, it's not terribly safe, but it sure is fun. Interestingly enough, they seem to know when we're over there on it on business (checking fences or how the grass is coming in) or there to ride around and 'play'. 

We always have a parade of curious equines with us, regardless.


----------



## ThoroughbredBug

I've read every single post here over yesterday and today. Loving this!! Allll the horses are such cool individuals, and you seem to have a pretty good grasp of each of their ways.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

ThoroughbredBug said:


> I've read every single post here over yesterday and today. Loving this!! Allll the horses are such cool individuals, and you seem to have a pretty good grasp of each of their ways.



That has been the MOST important part in all of us improving and our horses improving. We had to get to know them, not treat them like a machine anyone could turn a key on and drive away with.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

Man. My mom. Sometimes I don't know how to take her. So, being candid here:

She's always admired and adored horses - from afar. But she has NO idea how horses are to be treated or cared for. She has few social interactions outside of immediate family, she doesn't have any friends, she's nearly a shut-in with severe social interaction issues, so she's not experiencing push back from anyone outside of 'us kids' and my dad when she makes wild assertions about stuff she knows nothing about - she also lives a mostly sedentary life style.

She's tried in the past to urge me to sell them all because clearly we have too many. She bases her too many assertion on the fact we don't have time to groom them daily. All of them. Daily. 

And we aren't always super sweet and nice with them. That's another reason.

She also claims we don't feed them properly. She's latched onto last spring when some mocus passed through the entire lot of them, and they had a snotty nosed cold for about a week. They all dropped a lot of weight and the weather kept switching back and forth on them, so we were doing double duty to get them healthy again. I spent every night out there with a bucket of very warm water and clean dish towels, just cleaning running noses and horse snot and hugging and loving on them and making sure they were keeping their appetite up and still drinking. Yes, they looked shamefully POOR but a week after THAT POOF. Grass fat and shiny horses!

But she's hung onto that ONE unfortunate spell and seems to think they look like that a lot. I think all my pictures here say otherwise. That was a rare exception, not the rule.

*sigh*

Okay, look, mom. They're like 1200 lb toddlers. They throw their tantrums, they can get spoiled, they have a mind of their own - and you do NOT want a 1200 lb toddler running anything. Sometimes you have get up in their business to remind them they're not running anything - because if you don't, people get hurt and the horse gets punished for people allowing bad habits (Crowding at the gate, gate crashing, running over you on the lead when you stop, getting pushing about feed at the trough).

Okay, mom. No. They don't have to have daily full grooming. Yeah, it'd be nice, but they have a 24/7 turnout. We round them up regularly and groom them, yes, but not daily.

Okay, mom, no. They aren't starving to death. Yes, we feed them daily till the grass comes in good. 

We're back to you have too many now.

I mentioned something last night when I pulled in to visit with her and my dad (They were out by the road, staking up a willow tree the wind had pushed over and we live about 200 yards from them) and she opined that we have too many, you need to sell about half of them. Well.

No, we don't. I asked her why she thought that. 

Well, you just do.

I pointed out that Supes is on his last summer with adults riding him. By next summer, Oops will be 3 and getting some serious miles put on her. Mom blurts out: What do you think you're going to do with him? You'll have to just put him down. (I mean, absolute, matter-of-fact, put a bullet in his head because he's retired tone). *sigh*

Nooooooooooo. Mom. He's only 22ish. He's healthy, he's not in pain or anything, gee. We'll take care of him and he'll have maybe another 10 years to live out his life. He's earned a luxurious retirement. He's family... and Khloe (Grandbaby) will need a teacher horse, and that's going to be Supes.

I thought you said he can't bear weight anymore?

No. Mom. I said he doesn't need to be lugging around 200 lb adults much longer. A child or a small person is fine, he's healthy, his feet and back are good. Khloe will be fine learning to putt around on him. 

She stiffened about that - she doesn't want our grandbaby riding horses. Like, ever.

Then she was all: Well he's going to start costing you a lot of money with vet bills. 

Yes, mom. Geriatric animals DO. That's why it's a huge commitment to care for them in the winter of their lives.

Her ultimate response was: Oh. Well. Whatever then... 

Which means she's not persuaded to think anything other than what she thinks. She's just not going to engage in debate. 

That's when it was time to head on home and feed the horses and puppies and y'know. Go on with my day yesterday.

NO idea why I felt like putting that out here - it just chaffes when she does this and I want to respect my momma - she taught me a lot and she raised me to have a loving, compassionate heart, but it seems like she's hit that stage where the older she gets, with no open conversation with peers she respects and aren't related to her, she has a very narrow field of vision and understanding. Because she thinks a thing, it must be true. There's no persuading her otherwise.


----------



## carshon

@AtokaGhosthorse I hear that from a neighbor - we have too many - he has even turned me into the county - who came out and looked and asked me if he was for sure at the right address for starving horses. We have a 21yr old and an 20yr old. When my daughter goes to college in Aug they will both be pretty much retired as they are her horses. She may ride next summer but who knows - so this is their last trail season as regular mounts. and we hope to be able to care for them another 10 years or more! They deserve it!

I love the pics of your horses and your stories.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

carshon said:


> @AtokaGhosthorse I hear that from a neighbor - we have too many - he has even turned me into the county - who came out and looked and asked me if he was for sure at the right address for starving horses. We have a 21yr old and an 20yr old. When my daughter goes to college in Aug they will both be pretty much retired as they are her horses. She may ride next summer but who knows - so this is their last trail season as regular mounts. and we hope to be able to care for them another 10 years or more! They deserve it!
> 
> I love the pics of your horses and your stories.


Thank you!

And I have no idea why people DO this. It's like having kids. Everyone is an expert and thinks you're doing it wrong and will offer up unsolicited advice and make absurd pronouncements.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

BIG ANNOUNCEMENT.


Oops loaded into the trailer for the first time ever this evening! 

First attempt was rather explosive, despite Gina being in the trailer and tied (They thought maybe she'd go right in with Gina already in there), she finally reared up and flipped over on her back. That seemed to have taken some **** and vinegar out of her. I was not present for that.

Gave her a break, had dinner, I in my moo moo (Not really, just a maxi dress) and crocs went out there simply to get the gate, ended up being the anchor person on the rope. Took some peppermint snacks, some feed, and some sweet talking, a little pushing on her rear end from J while B and I kept the slack pulled tight, and in about 15 minutes she finally came right on up in there, and relatively drama free. Mostly because there was a feed reward waiting for her.

We stood in there with her till she was done eating, and I backed her out with no fuss, no drama. 

Big deal was made, lots of praise and scratching. 

We've left the trailer in smaller pasture with it's gates open so she can explore on her own during the night and tomorrow. She's in with Sally, Trigger, and Nishkin.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

Apparently having Oops associate the trailer with good things, like praise, affection, snacks, and feed worked. We left the trailer hitched to the Dodge, the gates to it open, in the pasture last night. This morning she was standing in it like she does it every day. She seemed to have no desire to leave the trailer, even when I put feed out in the trough. 

She's a clever little pony - and I call b.s. on the old cowboys saying she'd be impossible to do anything with because she's been handled so much by us. She wants to learn, she wants to please her people. And we like her just the way she is.

She's also starting to GROW and she's almost the same size as Superman now. By the end of the summer, it'll be time to get serious about putting some miles on her.


----------



## BarbandBadgerandPedro

Love this journal. Patience, willing to learn, perseverance. I really admire your work with all your kids, 4 legs and 2!


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

Thank you so much!

I just couldn't sit in the house and not be there when they were working with Oops. Actually, I did miss the first session with just my daughter and B working with her - I was cooking and looking after grandbaby. Apparently at one point Oops threw herself over backwards. :\ I'm not real happy with that, I would have rather been there because I feel as if when she does this it's because she's confused and looking for release and if she can't go backwards, can't/doesn't want to go forward, she has no where to go but UP.

She's done that before when she felt like Not Gonna Do It, and it usually takes her down a peg or two for a long long time and it doesn't get her out of learning, but it's a dangerous pattern to let her set up. She was, however, much more subdued when J and I were out there.

Oops actually went DOWN the second time - Literally laid on her belly on the trailer floor, hind feet still on the ground, for about 30 seconds before realizing "Okay, so maybe this isn't a big deal... let me try it their way. Oh look... there's snacks!"

I'd like to say there was zero drama both times, but that would be lying. What drama there was was pretty low level though and I never felt like she was going to trash any of us. She just had to get past the instinct to be scared of being confined in a steel box, unwind enough to think and process, then we were all good.


SIL2B... I've been giving him the big speech about being loud around horses. Not just vocally, but PHYSICALLY. His body language is so. LOUD. all the time.

He's working on it.

He also refused to believe that Sarge has 5th gear. Wellll... J, B, and Daughter took him back to Neighbor's roping arena. They lined him up with Zombie, J's one-eyed four year old gelding, and sure enough... the race was on. Zombie won, he's race bred, Sarge is not, but Sarge was eating the ground up, really digging in. He and SIL2B seem to be getting along quite well, and Sarge still claims SIL2b as 'his person', so hopefully they'll continue to do well together.

I do wish I could have been there, but we were replumbing the pool that day and I couldn't go. Daughter has video of the 'race' though... and what's funny is that last second, J is seen falling off Zombie....

I don't know what it is about him, but he will fall off a horse almost every time we ride. If it's not him, then it's me coming off Trigger. LOL I told him I wasn't going to be able to keep bragging about his horsemanship if he keeps just falling off horses like that. In fact, Trigger almost shook him off one day, just juking around a sapling. In J's defense, Trigger has some fast footwork and if you aren't ready to throw some weight into a stirrup or grab the back of the saddle in a pinch, he'll launch you, and it's not on purpose. He's just that quick on lateral movements.

Hoping to ride this weekend. The big push to get the flower beds and pool up and going last weekend was for that reason - we're ready to be on maintenance only for the yard and it took two whole weekends to do it. I have a little bit of mulch left to put out, some flagstone to stack along flower bed edges, and the pool needs to be treated now that the pump and filter is up and running - but otherwise, I'm done for the spring. And glad for it.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

A photo received from my daughter, and the conversation that went with it:

(insert first picture sent by daughter and below here)

Me: so any trouble today?

Daughter: A little but I dallied to the trailer kept constant pressure and after about 3 min she just walked in

Me: did you make a Big Deal about it?
snacks, lots of loving? Praise?
feed?
Make it a pleasant place to be.

Daughter: Yes no feed or snacks lots of love

Me: it's not in a horse's nature to walk into a steel box.
I'd recommend you get some snacks.

Daughter: Think I should tie her up for a few min see how she does tied?

nope.
just work solely on walking in, and backing out.

Daughter: We’re just standing in here chilling

Me: then back her out.
and make a big deal out of it.
then lead her back in, and chill a while.
once she walks in without balking, then progress to the tying.

Me: rinse and repeat.
that should be the only lesson you're teaching her for a little bit.
one thing at a time.

Daughter: I backed her out walked a couple circles and then stood there loving on her then we tried again and walked in like she’s done it a thousand times

Me: then if she does it a third time, call it a day and be done.

Dauther:Going to wait a bit until B gets here and show her I’ll feed her in the trailer

(insert pictures of Trigger and Nishkin below) 

Me: nosy suckers

Daughter: Newbee may just jump right in

Me: Nishkin...


We'll see how this plays out today....


----------



## EquineBovine

Bloody kids thinking they know everything haha looks like it went well though x


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

Typed a big long reply, didn't see the old thread warning.

Will redo in the morning.

Also, Trigger and Peanut the Tiny Texas Heeler are doing well; Trigger and I have moved into galloping without panic or falling off; camping at lakes and national forests with horses is amazing but also requires advanced logistical skills; Outback is getting weaned and learning to accept people; Oops is still mid-education; and all the other honyocks (Canine, feline, equine, bovine, or human) in my life are doing well.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

Okay.

Here we go again.

Trigger: Still a bit (okay, a lot) spastic, but trusts me. He will tolerate other people riding him, but I have to be careful who I let in the saddle - because he is so easily spun out. I have to be careful with my knees and my position in the saddle... the most subtle shift and he thinks MUST GO NOW. I have to be careful when others run up on us, even in play or just to catch up, because he thinks he's in an arena and MUST GO NOW... he thinks he HAS TO BEAT that other horse. He's not buddy soured - we ride at least 50 yards ahead of everyone, every time we go with a group. I have to plan on it being just me and Trigger for most of a trail ride because most horses can't keep up with his walk, even when he's hot and tired he out walks pretty much every horse we've ever gone out with.

He totally doesn't care about crackly water bottles, wildlife running out in front of us, or walking up on other riders on trails, even those with dogs. He's easily driven in a group setting out in the pasture I keep him mostly by himself, but with all the other horses in the adjoining pasture so he's not alone-alone, he has other horses he can see and be around. But he still uses horses in a pasture with him as a shield. He'll get behind them and keep them between he and I if he doesn't want to be caught sometimes. Usually I can cull him out, SSSSH him real loud, wave my arms, and for some reason he'll freeze, give me both eyes, then walk right up to me.

He loves, loves Bit o'Honey candy and I share my hot box chicken strips with him.

He's not killed me yet, though I freely admit to grabbing the cheyenne roll on the back of the saddle a little more than I should... but at least I don't bounce out of the saddle.


Sally and Outback: Sally's huge belly never went down after having Outback. She went to the vet and as I suspected, she's very very wormy. Vet had to put her in the stocks, twitch her, and give her a dose of wormer in a syringe the size of a turkey baster. She was emotionally compromised - she's never been away from Outback before. That said, she was a train wreck to haul to the vet - She rode with Superman, who was going for a floating. I used the gate in the middle of the trailer to keep them separated so if she truly came uncorked, she wouldn't hurt the Old Man.

Get to the clinic, Supes is a gentleman unloading, like he always is. Sally, OTOH... good lord. She was unraveling like a cheap sock. She refuses to back out of a trailer... annnnnnddd she straight up jumped out, knocked me out of the trailer, stomped me on the way out, I landed on my left hip... you can now read the brand of my pocket knife stamped on my hip in the bruise... which is a perfect imprint of my knife. No harm no foul - I wasn't hurt, she didn't step on me enough to do more than leave some bruises. She was a nervous wreck, so I'll forgive her... this time. She got wormed, and now the big belly is slowly going down. 

She's still not wanting to trust anyone. It's going to take some time in the round pen, like I did with Trigger, to get her to trust me. I'm not sure I want to be the one investing that amount of time - she's not my horse. I have quite enough to do with Trigger as it is.

Outback specific: She's a very untrusting little filly too. She's the exact opposite of Oops, who was a lap pony from day 1 and still would be if we let her. Outback is defensive, she's tried to bite and kick me. I beat her mercilessly with my flip flop (Actually, it was a croc). LOL As EsterellaandJericho said at Facebook: LA CHANCLA! She's not tried that again, but she's still very... Not Friendly to people.

Per the vet's instruction, we're weaning her. Outback is living in the round pen with Trigger in the pasture the pen is in for company. He frets about the baby a lot and likes to try to comfort her. Sally is in the east 35 acres. They can see one another, but Sally isn't particularly concerned. Never responds to the constant calling. She will come check on her if we're in the pen with her and she starts acting frantic (So does Trigger). Sally has also been a permissive but protective mom. So Outback thinks she can be a jerk to everyrone else because Sally will intervene when Horsey Discipline is about to be administered. Sarge was having none of it though - he chased them both all over the pasture when Outback tried biting and driving him. 

So. Anyway. Weaning. It's not been fun, but Sally needs to recover from being so wormy. She has almost no body fat, still. Her hair is still feeling gross, her skin is crepey because there's just no fat under it. Vet wants her belly to go down, healthy weight to come back on. Nursing a baby that's almost as big as Sally, at 5 months old, isn't going to help. So. It's not fun, Outback is upset, but it has to be done. Normally, I'd let Mom wean with it's time, but with Sally being a kill pen horse, she needs all the nutrition she can get for herself now.

Sally returns for a follow up worming in 1 month, and she gets her teeth floated in November. Once she's in better health, we'll see how, if, she rides. I have a sway-back pad with her name on it.... because I assume that topline is only going to come back so much. I figure she'll need it.

Oops: Daughter and B couldn't beat her away from the trailer today. Sarge and Gina needed vaxing and coggins... but Outback kept gate crashing and trailer loading. She's never been hauled ANYWHERE. We just spent about... 30-40 minutes convincing her, two months ago, that trailers aren't scary, that sometimes there might be a little sweet feed in one, maybe... and then after she loaded once, we left the trailer open in her and Trigger's pasture. She went in and out, in and out, on her own, and the next morning when we left for work, she was standing in it like she belonged in there. We hadn't hauled her anywhere yet.

She got hauled today.

Since she wouldn't leave the girls alone, she got to ride with Gina and Sarge, and got vaxxed too. We'll wait on Coggins, she won't be going across state lines or eventing for a while yet. She apparently rode fine - daughter brought them by the office so she could run across the street to the bank. I spent 5 minutes checking on her - she was curious, a little bit big eyed, but over all, chill. In fact, she was busy trying to figure out how to open the middle gate. She put her head down for me to love on her and stroke her nose, not one bit of tension in her. She unloaded... backed right out of the trailer without drama... didn't flinch with the exam/vax/Coggins pull... loaded right back up. They got home with her, saddled her up for the first time in three months, and kid named Willie Clyde (That's said like it's one name, and if you're named WillieClyde and can't ride a horse or sing the blues, there is something wrong) rode her around on the west 75 with B and Gina. She did fine. She acted a bit 'ignert', tossed her head a little, but responded to neck reining, backing up, and moved appropriately with just tiny little bit of spur pressure. She stopped when asked, went through all her gaits when asked. Keep in mind... she has all of maybe three hours with a saddle and a person in that saddle, on her back. She's had a bit in her mouth once. She took it both times without drama or gritting her teeth. We're using a copper mouthpiece mullen mouth on her btw. I have pictures... they're below. We've not introduced a flank strap yet, at least not when there's a rider on her. She's had one on before, didn't seem to care one fig about it.

She's 13 hands, maybe a bit bigger now - she's had a growing spell this summer, and she's two years, seven months now. 

She's started trying to drive the 'herd' like she's the lead mare - that's normal... but it's getting her in trouble. Gina and Sarge will not tolerate her nonsense. She got round penned and worked for driving Trigger for what seemed like an hour two weekends ago. I would get close enough to touch him... she'd trot up, nip him on the shoulder and get him spun out and running. I was mad enough I could have beat her. I didn't. The round penning worked - she got driven instead of doing the driving. She learned real quick when to change directions, responded well to signals.

She's a clever girl and I'm hoping with her smaller size that she's a good girl for my granddaughter. Oops will be five or six before Khloe is old enough to ride a younger horse. Until then, Superman will be getting the gravy job, the golden parachute, every old roping horse hopes for: Putzing around with an adoring toddler in the saddle. She needs to be taught, it's time. She needs work, she's not a dream horse by any means, but she'll be a good horse. 

Supes is doing great too. I hated to admit it, but he hated daughter's boyfriend. They're split up now, he turned out to be a right proper poopface and abusive. Funny how no matter how hard he tried to hide it from us, the horses knew it. Not ONE of them ever got along with him. None of them would tolerate him for long. 

Sarge is still insecure, and at the same time, I'm convinced he was cut late. He acts like a stallion, even bows up to other geldings if we're in a group, and tries to honey-up to the mares. I've had to get all up in his business for challenging my friend's five year old's barrel horse - who is huge too. She was on him, I was on Sarge, I was not having him scare that little girl by trying to get in a fight with Whiz. He and I got along fine - I've had to preach to the kids the only time anyone has ever had any REAL trouble out of him is when they're all up in his mouth and hanging on the reins. He can't take it, he'll buck... granted he rarely wants to really buck. I'm going to have his teeth checked at the next vet trip and have her check for any physical issues that may be setting him off. I have figured out just because a saddle says FQHB, doesn't mean it fits him. He's a wide boy and some of them press into the tops of his shoulders. I have a high back ranch roper that I think will fit him better, going to try it out on him.

Gina is still a rockstar for trail riding. EVERYONE wants to ride her. She was in a Not Gonna Do It stage in July - Hubs rode her at our friend's rodeo, she was acting hard headed - he wanted to get up in her business for it... then realized if she bucked him off, he'd fall off right in front of all our rodeo and cowboy friends. She got away with MURDER that night... but that was the last time. She's been ridden about every other day for the past month. She's back to her old Let's Do This self. She might also might have just been having some marish moody stuff going on, but I think she was just pushing her luck.

I THINK that's everyone with hooves.

Uhm... Peanut! Wee little Peanut. Good lord.

She was learning to ride in the ranger with us... decided to try to chase the girls down one day... got ran over. Got her chest completely crushed. Panicked, took her to an emergency vet. 500.00 later, she's fine. They sent her home with a double round of pain meds, antibiotics, and steriods.

Which is a good thing. Three weeks ago, she was hanging out by the roadside, doing her poo business Over There, a truck came hauling butt down the road, husband was leaving to go to the feed store, and instead of slowing down like any normal person would do, that truck got over on the shoulder in the grass... annnnnnd ran over her back right foot and crushed it. It blew out the pads on her toes. Hubs said she just couldn't get out of the way fast enough - she has no idea what to do with her legs and feet. I've never seen a pup so clutzy to begin with, but now? Oh man. She's all over the place with those feet and legs.

Her eyes turned out blue with amber areas, just like her daddy.

She will bark at boogers... thought she'd threaten me one night when I went outside in the dark. LOL It was precious. One word out of me and here she comes, all wiggles and hinged in the middle, crazy legs and big feet all over the place, falling over like the Simpson baby and super excited it was me.

I... think that's everything. Grandbaby is 6 months old... she's jabbering away, loves the ponies and goggies. Not sure about Squishy Cat, and Squishy stays just out of reach - wisely so. Those tiny fingers will yank and pull hair.

Around the horses - she loves to stroke both sides of their faces and noses. She's a very tactile baby. Loves slick, smooth, silky, or soft things, and horse noses are definitely that. I have to watch her, she'll grab Supes by each nostril and dive in like she's going to bite the end of his nose. He's so easy around her though, always comes up to see her and nuzzle her gently. He and Oops love playing with her hair until its straight up and waving in the air, then they both step back like: VOILA! Don't you just LOVE it! They also tickle her feet with their noses.

Gina likes to come say Hi, but she's not into being touched and grabbed by babies. She gets at arms length and stays there. Sarge loves to look at her, but stays behind Gina all head up, ears forward, eyes on Khloe, always curious but cautious. 

Now... when B's son, who is 14 months old is over, she comes to the fence, he walks up to her, she lowers her head, and gets very still. He gets to hug her head from the ground and she's okay with that. Just not Khloe grabbing her nose. LOL

I have a few wild stories to tell - one is of the commercial grade fireworks catching on fire at 2 am after the rodeo... we were in the 5th wheel, had been asleep for an hour when it happened. There's a story that goes along with that about a truck and a fire.

I don't remember if I put my Falling off Trigger Backwards story here. That was hilarious, even when I was pulling myself off the ground and shaking dirt out of my drawers.

Supes is teaching a 19 year old to ride now... and said 19 man likes to try to take selfies and ride at the same time. Wiley old Supes mosied right under a tree with a low limb while the kid was taking selfies two weeks ago. The kid was picking himself up off the ground with only his pride hurt, but he landed in the seed ticks. *gags* 

That is also hilarious now.

Uhm... OH. Son and I found out locust trees suck - the hard way. I will never laugh at him for riding in long sleeves in the summer, ever again. 

Annnnd... the kid Supes is teaching - he wanted to cowboy up. We did some 'punchy' riding... this was the trip where Trigger and I did a little running with the Tombstone Revenge Posee (Bunch of kids re-enacting the posee scene from Tombstone). We took some steeeeeep inclines... and the first one, Supes walks up to it. Stops. Lookkksss over the edge and wayyyyy down at the creek and at the same time, the kid on him gets the huge-eyes, goes: OHHHH MY GOOODDDDDD... It was some Man from Snowy River stuff, though not as far down. A little lesson in trail riding... going down: Lean back, use the stirrups to 'stand' in when you do, and trust your horse. Let him pick where his feet go, let him have his head. Going up? Lean in close as you can get to your horse's neck... use the stirrups to push into, don't get your heels up in your horse's flank. He figured it out pretty quick, and Supes was feeling good that day, did some loping... would always slow up carefully if he felt the kid losing his seat. It was great to watch.

That's the trip where I let out on Trigger's brakes for the first time outside an arena. It was about 4000 acres, lots and lots of good feed truck roads, they even have bridges here and there. Letting Trigger have a little fun seemed to earn major brownie points with him. We trotted and ran all over the place, took a lot of creeks, went through some hock-deep mud, climbed up creek banks, slid down them, navigated a lot of trees and trails. We were both tired when we got back, but a good tired. 

I'm riding him in a bit now, not a hackamore. An Argentine life-saver snaffle suits him just fine. We're still doing a lot of circles, but it's better than a bolt or a rear. So long as his feet are moving, he's okay. It just takes a little bit for him to calm down and want to stand still, but he's getting better. 

I also have the story of taking him to the rodeo just to hang around, but I'll tell it later in another post.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

Took Trigger to the rodeo. Had him all dressed up in his snazzy Bar H Equine breast collar and headstall (NOT Bar H but they look like they belong together), his Good Medicine (primary colors, Native American pattern) saddle pad, and his mane and tail all nice and pretty. He got a lot of looks... he did great....

But.

The closer we got to the arena and the alley to ride in with the Grand Entry, the more... high strung... he got. Just like at our friend's rodeo in July.

When we hit the alley, he started gathering up... bouncing around a little, tossing his head, pulling into the bit. He wanted TO GO and MUST GO NOW.

We did... okay... but we just made one pass around the arena and exited early. He was spun out, not understanding that just because he's in an arena, he doesn't have to run or act so high strung. We had to do a lot of circles, so I tried my best to keep him on the outside of the 'parade' line and away from other riders, and I'l be damned if some California barrel races and THEIR MOM didn't get all around us, seems like all the way around and they gave me the dirtiest looks, like I should control my horse better. I just tipped my invisible hat to them, said: Sorry, scuse us... coming through... so sorry... LOL It was all I COULD do. 

Bless his pony heart. 

Talked with the old hands with the rodeo hosts, the trail rider group I'm with, and they were supportive and encouraging. They agree it's no bad thing I bring him out, let him experience being in an arena and NOT RUNNING, being in an alley and not spooling up for a race.

One of the punchy kids we ride with, he's a roper and a pivot team rider... he asked to ride Trigger. He's very quiet in terms of body language and tone, very patient and cool headed. He got on Trigger, Trigger seemed just fine with him. They rode with a group, including Gina, with a bronc riding friend of ours on her, around the OUTSIDE of the arena. When they came back, he got off m'horse, politely handed me the reins. Trigger wasn't emotionally compromised, just... super alert and 'watchy' of everything going on.

I said... well?

Yes ma'me. Everything you warned me about was true. The closer we got, the more excited he got. He just doesn't understand he doesn't HAVE to be doing something in the arena... but he's a sweet pony. 

Our Bronc Rider friend was shocked. He hadn't seen me, or Trigger, in just over a year, unfortunately.

He couldn't believe Trigger is the same horse, or that I was riding him regularly, or that I could rub the inside of his ears now. I put him to sleep rubbing his forehead and it just surprised the heck out of our friend. He remembers the uncatchable horse Trigger was. He remembers having to rope him once so we could saddle him up. I think that was one of the last times, if not THE last time, I let anyone else be around Trigger but me for a long time.


We rode this weekend on the Caddo National Grasslands. I bought a '97 Liberty steel 3 horse slant with LQ Friday morning. Trig's first time in it... and he loaded nicely. He didn't trust the floor of the new trailer (It's very solid, fairly new floor in it, just different from the stock trailer he's used to), and he was kinda stompy at first, but he did anything I asked of him. He didn't trust the trailer - but he trusted me.

Gina was a different story. She wasn't trusting the trailer, or me. For the return load up, my friend and I worked with letting her step in, step out. One foot in, step out. Two feet in, step out. Four feet in, nope! back out. Lead her in, let her walk out.

Finally put a hay net full of delicious coastal bermuda hay up. Well okay then! We wanted her to associate this new trailer with good things, so she and Trigger both got hay for the ride home, and both got cookies for being good ponies.

Trigger for the return load... We loaded Gina first, she likes the room and to know she's not going to step on her people so she goes in first... Trigger... not only trusted me, but let me lead him up to the trailer, let go of his halter, and in he went. I didn't have to get up in the trailer. Such a trusting, good boy, so ready to forgive me my ignorance early on, and forgive whatever abuses he suffered at the hands of others before he came to me.


As far as riding. Oh lord.

Saturday morning, our first ride out... he was antsy, tap dancing the entire time I was trying to brush him down, fly spray him and tack him up... so much so that he finally farted around and stood on my left big toe. A lot of bad words were said - like... STUPID MORON G'OFF ME! and I slapped him on the shoulder for it. Bless him... he looked absolutely shattered.

Still antsy and fidgeting while I saddled him up...

I thought, yep. This is it. This is the day he hurts me more than a smooshed toe...

I swing up into the saddle...

Totally unphased with his drama and silliness... we do a few Can't Stand Still Circles... he calms down...

And rode like a totally different animal.

Okay, maybe not TOTALLY... he was still fast with his natural walk, he still has a pistony, very collected rough trot, he doesn't LIKE to stand still, so I have to keep his mind and feet occupied when we stop at trail junctions, but when we outpaced everyone and I asked him to turn back to them so we could meet up with them, he didn't fight me. We had a wonderful time. Rode for 2 and a half hours straight.

The second ride out, that evening, he was a little more hurried than in the morning, but to his credit, it was really stupid hot and humid, as in, mid-90s and 70% humidity. We were ALL tired and getting cranky - I mean, you can't sweat completely down and get cool when it's like that. It was also blowing up a thunderstorm, and while it went around us, it was still rumbly and the clouds were ominous looking. That was our short ride, intentionally so because we had limited daylight left and didn't know which way those pop up showers were going. That was an hour and a half.

Sunday morning, I rode Gina instead (See the 2018 Rides! thread for the loose horse incident!). Trigger had to stay at 'home' and wait on us. He did just fine with us gone, had my friend's fiance for company (Said fiance dozed off in a lounge chair talking to Trigger LOL).

We rode almost four hours with one short stop to suck down some water and crackers, and I cannot stress enough how much I hated that saddle I rode on Gina. I should have used my barrel saddle, but wanted to see how I liked this saddle I bought to flip. It's a shop made ranch saddle, looks pretty nice, but Holy Mother of God... the stirrup position is just too far back and had little to no swing to them. I like the free swinging stirrups on my barrel saddle much, much better. It's a high back ranch roper with A forks and a slick seat... and it put me too far forward in the seat I thought... plus my knees were screaming by the time it was over, and despite it LOOKING like it fit her great, her shoulders were tender when we got back. I felt terrible, but she never complained, just got a little cranky on that last 20 minutes or so... and all of the horses were done... they all wanted to go hommmmeee.

I've not ridden her in over a year, but she gets ridden a LOT. She's quite the celebrity with the kids we ride with so they come out and ride the hair off her, and she's a trail boss, I tell ya. I did not know her trot and short lope were so smooth. My husband laughed and said when it comes to Trigger vs. Gina, it's like a short wheel base truck... and a long wheel base. The LWB truck will be a lot smoother ride than the SWB. LOL

I enjoyed her company though. They were both great to have on the trip, and it was great to be able to hitch the F250 up to my own trailer and take off and go camp with other friends who horse camp. It's been great to reconnect with friends I lost touch with as we grew up and grew apart. It's been great to have a husband who gave me the crash course in hooking up a goose neck, driving a rig, and knowing what to do if the electric brakes don't want to work on said new-used trailer. EEK! *Minor short. We've already fixed it*

Pictures of the ride at the grasslands are also included in the 2018 Rides thread I linked above.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

So, about Sarge...

We figured out his bucking issue.

I feel like a jerk.

He needs a wider tree in a saddle. FQHB... some fit... some don't. I noticed his shoulders were tender after we camped with him at Platter Flats and I rode him a Billy Cook ranch roper... It wasn't BAD, but I don't like to put them through discomfort because that sucks and it's callous. 

So, for the rodeo, I got every saddle we have at the house and we played dress up. I measured gullets and measured gullets.

The widest one we have is an older SRS, one of their best ones. THAT ONE fit him like a dream in every way. For good measure, I put one of Trigger's fancy pads on him, a Classic Equine wool top one. It has wither relief pads between the foam and the topper and you can move them around wherever you need them. Put 8 ft split reins on him since the roping reins seemed just a hair too short given his size (My husband's observation). Told the kids to stay. out. of his mouth. Don't hang on the reins! (Because he will not tolerate that)

Not one offer to buck when we got to the rodeo. He was a little excited and unsure in the grand entry, pretty sure he's never been to such an event, but he did nice for the kid riding him.

But here's a reminder kids:

When the kids riding him tied him up, someone, and no one would admit it and they all wondered if somebody else did it... someone tied him up as LONG as they could with his lead rope to my stock trailer. Trigger and I went back to check on him, and in the dark we walk up on one Sarge, almost choked out, on the ground, with that lead rope pulled as tight as possible. The knot was horribly done. I couldn't get it loose. He'd sat back, slipped on the wet grass and had gone down and couldn't get enough slack in the rope to get up.

I'd just almost gone without brining my multitool. I told my husband I thought I'd look like a try-hard with that and my phone holster on my belt, but wore it anyway.

GLAD I DID. I had to cut his rope. He popped right up.

He was okay, but glad 'mom' showed up to save his bacon. Decided to not risk that happening again, was going to load him in the trailer, he walked right up to it in the dark, then reared... and jerked me out flat on my face on the ground and wet grass. God love him... he's such a tremendous, insecure chicken.

Second attempt to load, he was meek and sweet. I shut the middle gate and he slept in the trailer until we got ready to load everyone else up and head home at midnight.



About Outback - she's Trigger's buddy now. She's not upset about being separated from Sally anymore, and for now a visiting horse is staying with them in their pasture. She's also learning from Trigger that Mom is the Bringer of Delicious Snacks and Knows All Teh Scratchy Places. He also won't interfere if she gets in hot water with me. He just gets big eyed like Ooohhhh myyyyy... she's gonna KILL HER... and gets out of the way. LOL

So far, the beating with a flip flop a couple of months ago for trying to bite, then threatening to kick, has been the only 'hard' abuse she's had to receive. 


Oops... straight up bit me a couple of weeks ago. She walked up to the fence to greet me, I reached out to scrub her forehead like I always do in response, and she locked right on to my forearm. I snatched it away and she got an immediate, and I admit instinctively reactive, smart slap on the muzzle for it. I mean it was all one motion, jerk arm away, rear back and jack slap her nose for it. She was trying to 'drive' me like she did Trigger and Blackfoot a few weeks ago, and I was not having it. After that slap... she's not tried it again. She's always far more humble in her approach and demeanor.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

Just a small post, more an update.

We rode the Caddo National Grasslands this past weekend. I bought a steel 1997 Liberty 3 Slant with converted LQ. I pull it with our 2013 F250 flatbed gas rig. It pulls nicely.

Trigger... trust me with very little questioning to load. He was stompy, not trusting this new ride, but he trusted ME to load. Gina, not so much. She had to think about it. A lot. It was frustrating, but we're working on it.

Back to Trigger... on the trails this time... I ride him in 8ft lightly weighed split reins. I was able to drop the reins and let them lay loosely across the saddle horn... and ride with no hands. His pace and gait never changed. He had to know I wasn't holding the reins - I saw his ears kick back and him look back at me, like, Are you sure? but he never broke out on me or even felt like he was considering it.

When we outpaced our companions this time, it wasn't by about 50 yards, more like 50 feet. He listened to me when they trotted to catch up and I didn't want him to break out to stay ahead. He didn't LIKE it, but he listened, and that's what I asked of him. I didn't ask him to like it, just to listen.

When they held up, he listened when I turned him back to ride back to them rather than fight me.

We did only two circles to get settled at base camp before riding out. He calmed down right off, stood patiently (for him) until everyone was ready to go. He started forward without my cue or request, but I'll forgive him that since he waited so patiently (For him).

My friend also witnessed the 'switch' in his behavior in relation to mine.


After our first ride, which was about 2.5 hours long, we returned to discover Gina had broken her lead on the high line and was GONE. 



It was like turning around and realizing your 5 year old is no where in sight in a large department store.


I didn't deteriorate emotionally, but alarm was immediate. I thought I kept my body as neutral as possible, but Trigger knew IMMEDIATELY I was concerned. Surely not about WHAT, he can't contextualize, but that's when he started fighting me and wanting to act a fool. It was there, in the tone of my voice and in the subtlest changes in body language. I was upset, so he too had to be upset.


It was like flipping a breaker in a breaker box, that quick.


It's like when I let our much younger barrel racing friend sit on Trigger about three weeks ago at a small roping. She's high octane, always. She's very light, very petite, but dynamite.


He knew the second she sat down in the saddle. He went from dozing and relaxed with me in the saddle, but ready to go home, to bouncing on the front end like a fire breathing barrel horse (in his case, former relay horse) in the alley. He was going completely into emotional orbit with her on his back. And she knew it, and was fascinated by how immediate the change was.

Calling him 'sensitive' may sound touchy-feely, but he knows, and he knows immediately who you are and what your emotions are and he's so. very. intuitive.

Knowing what I know now, looking at his Most Likely Past, and how we behaved with him that first year, it's no small wonder he was Uncatchable, and Untouchable, and becoming dangerous. 

I can't stress enough how glad I am I figured him out. He's a truly gentle soul, there's not one mean thread in him. But it takes someone capable of a level head and patient, calm demeanor and very quiet body language to handle him. I'm glad that's me. I'm still convinced he was one bid away from going to a KB at the auction our Rodeo Company friend bought him at.

$700.00 for him and an Ammerman roping saddle is what I paid for him, and that was part of a trade for some roping steers and calves from our stock.

Husband disagrees, but I think it was a good trade.

Also, even the vet has no idea what he really is.

They had trouble deciding to know what breed to put on the Coggins. It says American Paint, but she laughed when I looked at it.

She said: There wasn't enough room for Maybe Spanish Mustang, Arabian, TWH, and a little dash of Morgan or Something Else, so we went with something recognizable.

LOL That works for me.


Here's is favorite song. I can put this on repeat and sing it him when I'm grooming him and he will let out the biggest sigh and doze right off. He seems to enjoy this, Pancho and Left, and various peaceful George Strait songs. I'm sure what it really is is that they relax ME so he feeds off that, but whatever. I still say he likes this song the most. LOL








And picture from the weekend:


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

AH HA. I thought I had a FEW photos from our Platter Flats ride in July. My phone... the camera was hazy because the lens had a chip missing out of it (Thanks to Gina and my days of trying to ride with my phone in my back pocket instead of a belt holster), but I got a few pictures! I have a new lens on my camera now too, so... back to taking nice pictures these days.

That trip was a hoot. Ol' son... Sarge... is like a semi truck or a train. He takes the downhill slopes at a trot... so he gathers momentum for the UPHILL climb... and by the time we'd reach the top, he'd be Oh good God... Tired... out of breath... why are are doing this again? *breathing hard*.

He's not... the most agile... or 'traveling' horse we have. Not by a long shot. LOL


In the photo with my husband (Guy with the fire department tshirt) is a buckskin with a little girl on him. That's Whiz and my friend's 7 year old daughter. He's a BIG boy, maybe a little bit bigger than Sarge. We never quite settled on which is the larger pony.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

My son and The Old Man, Superman. From July. He wanted to ride around the house with his 30-30.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

Note to self, so I don't forget. A then and now comparison for me to remember and to help remind me of improvement:

The first time the kids talked me into getting on Superman... I couldn't lean forward, reach down, turn the stirrup and get my right foot in it without falling forward and almost falling off. I had to have help - my balance was that bad, my core strength was that bad.

Sunday morning I leaned down and let my right stirrup out two holes... from Gina's back/the saddle.

Then put my foot in it. 

Not once did I feel like I'd tip forward or lose my balance and fall off.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

The day J worked with Oops to teach her to lay down. She laid down on her own... did NOT want to get back up. She was sunning herself and loving the attention. Still think we could teach this girl to be a trick pony!


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

Ugh. Rain.


And more rain.

Did I mention rain?

Everything is a muddy messy slop. Footing through the west gate, where Oops, Gina and Outback live, is red clay and slick as snot on a doorknob. But it's also deep. And sticky. I had to clutch wildly to Oops last night at feed time, lest I finally fall completely down and into the feed bucket.

Meanwhile, Gina had decided to be naughty and bolt through the gate to play. Outback followed. Once they heard that feed dump into the trough though, the tone changed. OOO FOOD.

Sally is in with Trigger and Supes right now. Supes is teaching her manners at the trough - he is king and he will not tolerate her bullying. Trigger even gets enough of her from time to time.

She still has a worm belly, though not as bad as before her vet trip. Rather than haul her back up for the follow up worming, which would be once again drama drama drama, we've invested in the worming pellets you use as a topper for feed. I'd prefer the once and done follow up, it's certainly less expensive, but she's turning out to be a massive PITA. Hard headed... my goodness she's so hard headed. And she likes to try to kick with both barrels loaded.

She could be sorted out by the right person, but I have my hands full with Trigger and Sarge. 

I don't like the solution to the problem, which is selling Sally. I wanted this to be her forever home, but she's not my horse and my daughter will NOT take any sort of initiative to work with her consistently. She wants a horse like Gina, or Superman, but will not invest the time in Sally, or for that matter, Oops, who is coming three in February and has very few wet saddle pads under her. 

I'm genuinely about done with daughter's nonsense. I've implored her to sell the 50lb Billy Cook ranch saddle. She could make a good profit on it and by something sensible, weight wise, and one that fits Gina or Sarge better - both are big horses, both need a wider gullet than the Billy Cook. In fact, Sarge's entire problem with him bucking is likely do to the pressure points caused by a smaller gulleted saddle. Chiefly, the Billy Cook she adores... but then I noticed several other saddles we own were also causing the pressure points on him AND Gina.

I swapped around, found out my son's older SRS roping saddle fits Sarge like a dream, the bucking problem ceased.

Gina will tolerate an ill fitting saddle, but she will get crabby about 3 hours in, and I can't blame her. So I've admonished everyone who rides her or Sarge to be certain they're using specific saddles on them. It doesn't MATTER if you don't like how saddle XYZ LOOKS... first and foremost, it needs to fit the horse, then you. Aesthetics are low on the criteria when you can't afford to go out and have a custom saddle made for both you and your horse.

Beauty is as beauty does, after all.

Anyway.

Ready for the rain to break. The cooler weather has knocked the flies back, thankfully. The black cattle flies were HORRIBLE this year and it doesn't help that Hubs doesn't treat his cattle for flies. Just worming and vax. And spotty on the worming, so I battled wormy horses all summer, and Sally's worminess didn't help. It's been so aggravating.

Then we had a friend spout off that I baby our horses too much yesterday. Why, we used to have two old nags out on the ranch we never did ANYTHING with and they were fat and lived to be old, old.

Oh **** off. Those two old nags got ridden once a year and they tell stories about how 'mean and crappy' these two old nags were. They also had them on 1000 acres of quality grazing land. I have 7 (Three of which are not mine) on 105 and we ride them almost every weekend, weather permitting and sometimes during the week when it stays light enough to get home after 5 and saddle up.

I also care about my horses.

But it's like I say here: Want unsolicited advice or judgment, get a horse... or have a kid... or have a kid on a horse. You're guaranteed to get unsolicited advice and remarks. Period.

Back to Trigger... LOL

We caught a break in the rain, I cleaned tack, and let m'boy out to hang out in the yard and graze around while I worked in the tack room. On impulse, I decided I might want to give him HIS follow up wormer, so I tied him to the post, got it out... I've never done this alone, and it was just me and him.

But I trust my horse and he trusts me. So. He sees the wormer, and keeps moving his head up and away to the side, like a little kid you're trying to feed when they don't want something yucky. He was fidgeting around, hooves restless. I persisted.

Finally fishhooked his jaw with my left thumb, shoved the syringe in with my right, dosed him, and simultaneously, I pulled my hands back, dropped the syringe and while he's working his tongue to spit it out, I wrapped the fingers of my right hand around his muzzle, just above his nostrils.

He froze. Ears shot forward, his eyes went a little big.

We stared each other down for about 20 seconds. I kept my fingers around his muzzle.

Me, calm but firm, like I'm talking to one of my kids: Swallow it.

He gives me the 'Trigger Head Jiggle', as if he's shaking his head no (not really saying no, but it was cute and funny).

Me: You're gonna swallow it. I'll wait you out.

He keeps looking at me... a few more seconds tick by, and there's this loud, cartoonish gulp, complete with jaw working a little and his throat bobbing.

He's ridiculous. Son found it hysterical. He said: I swear, he's like a little kid!

Husband is a bit bemused. He insists Trigger is 'crazy', as in actually mentally unbalanced, and yet... I'm his person and he's my horse. The changes in Trigger have been wonderful to experience and yes, we're meeting in the middle, slowly, but surely. He's taught me a lot, and every day I'm around him, or any of our horses, I learn or see something new. It's been a delight having them.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

This weekend was spent at Coffee Mill Lake/Caddo National Grasslands in North Texas. Still spoiled to the trails, but this weekend they were a sloppy mess. We had a pretty decent sized group, and I'm really liking this group of ladies. They're like me: Form a partnership with your horse, go to have fun whether its eventing (Some are barrel racers and playdayers but above all, they trail ride), or just putzing around in the woods.


I am now to the point that I do get asked what Trigger and I (And our other horses) do, exactly.


I get a lot of "Oh. You just trail ride."


WAIT WAIT WAIT.


YOU JUST WAIT A GOSH DARN MINUTE.


JUST? Trail ride?


My friend.


Just... trail riding.


(Let me stop and point out right now - a lot of the same people won't take their horses trail riding because they're afraid they'll get their high powered barrel horse hurt, or they'll get hurt because that same horse isn't mental capable of dealing with boogers in the bushes and shadows in the woods. I don't think it's really because they're scared the HORSE will get hurt so much as they're afraid THEY can't control the horse and they will get hurt. but I digress.)


Just trail riding.

Folks. It's taken Trigger and I three years to get here, one year of wish I was scared to ride him and he was the untouchable, uncatchable, nervous rearing trainwreck in the first several posts here.


After one year, I was done and ready to sell him. Then it all changed.



It's taken three years to go from untouchable to being M'Boi and the one horse I trust the most out of our 4 rideable horses.


He's agile, a cautious stepper, and has more than enough Giddy UP and Go for me... and most other people.

I just trail ride... on a horse that multiple ropers and barrel racers and yes, trail riders, told me I needed to sell, that he was too blown up and he'd never change.


So. We just trail ride.

Let me tell you about just trail riding.


We've seen deer, big cats, ancient homesteads (100 year old hearth and chimney left standing, or stone foundations but no other indication anyone had ever lived there) lakes, sunsets and sunrises. We've heard hogs in the woods and coyotes waking up at dusk. We've navigated miles and miles of sloppy slick clay and boggy black dirt. We've climbed steep creek banks, we've gone down those same banks. We've trotted through deep mud, we've galloped and learned to play together on these trails. We've slipped and nearly fallen down (That was this weekend), he's spooked at a deer that we jumped up, and he's gone to sleep with me brushing him down and listening to George Straight or Seven Spanish Angels.


He looks for me every day and while I'm under no illusions - I'm the feed wagon, I'd like to think he enjoys my company.


My friend who I've reconnect with after so much time apart is impressed with him. HE is why I contacted her after a friendly, but distant FB connection: He was scared of everything, what can I do to fix him.


She felt he was beyond my pay grade, probably too set in his ways for someone like me to recondition, reteach. 



She told me this weekend he's not the same horse. He's done a 180 and every time we ride with her, she sees huge progress.

This weekend, he found his chill walk. He didn't hurry, probably because the trails were so wet he wanted to pick his way through them rather than risk getting hurt by falling or slipping. But he listened to me, and he trusted me - so much so he let me steer him around a newly fallen tree in the hopes we'd go off roading to get around it... and him telling me noooo, I don't like this... he went anyway... and we bogged to his belly. Some floundering around happened, he got a little scared, we busted through the brush and the briers. I'm sporting a new ear piercing I didn't know I needed and some long scratches on my face and left arm, but that was my fault for not listening. We came out of the brush nose to nose with my friend and her horse, Trigger was shaking and head jiggling - but in the past he would get spun out and stay there for the rest of the ride, or most of it. Saturday, he calmed down in just a few minutes with some sweet talk and reassurances - and an apology.


We ended up having to break down the limbs of the tree and clearing away all but the lowest, biggest limbs, which were almost too high for them to get over, but we managed. The next day, I had to stand on the limbs to smash them down while the rest rode over and ponied Trigger past. HAD I brought my camp ax, we could have cleared it, but nooooo. I was a dummy and didn't want to look like a Try Hard.

Next time, I'll be packing my ax with me.


In other news, I have a three slant that the 'dressing room' was converted to meager living quarters. That's so great. I just want AC for summer trips and a bed to sleep in, mosquito free, that isn't on the ground in a tent that's a PITA to set up. I have portable camp toilet which is great for the middle of the night. It's now fully stocked and perpetually ready to hook up and roll out. 



I've added my own weber grill (Got tired of the big one - loading it was a massive pain), a generator, my own tools, my own bug spray, tack, spare tack, buckets, bedding, all the necessities for myself, the horse/s, and my Schnauzer (Who never met a camping trip she didn't like). I have an F250 FX4 with a flatbed (We bought it with a totaled bed and put the flatbed on it instead of a regular truck bed), and we hook on and go wherever we can.


Husband, who was mystified about my buying an Estwing camp ax (But it's a very nice ax) gifted me with a 20 gauge shot gun and 00 buck shot this weekend. He also made sure I got a refresher course in shot guns (It's been a while - I have a lever action 30-30, I don't usually need or shoot a shot gun), and now it resides by the bed in my trailer. He wants me to shoot it a few times at the house though - then start carrying it in a scabbard when I ride. His concern isn't bears, or cougars, or weirdos in the woods. It's wild hogs, specifically the sows in the spring.


Probably a recipe for disaster, not sure how Trigger will handle it if I ever DO have to shoot a hog, but I figure if it comes down to THAT happening, things are so far gone by then that it's time to just knuckle down and let whatever will be, be.


Honestly, I'll probably just have a policy of turning and going the other way. I don't think a hog, mad or not, could catch up with m'boi.


On another note entirely, one of our riding pals got hurt this weekend. She is so. very. lucky. she wasn't seriously injured.

LOVELY lady, a woman in her late 60s/early 70s (I've been so rude I ask) rides with us. She's a recent convert from English riding to western. She has a stunning little Welsh show pony.


Buuuttt... her conversion from English to Western is mostly just the saddle and the pad.


NOT the way she handles the reins.


She's only been riding about as long as I have, but has had the benefit of classes.


The problem begins with her riding her pony collected and on the bit, as if they are riding dressage.


The pony is not trained to seek out the bit and look for direction, so she gets irritated with her rider always being in her mouth and starts acting out, looking for relief.


This weekend... the trails as mentioned were a nasty mess, but not HORRIBLE. The creeks were full, the water though was no deeper than a full sized horse's knees... barley. For her pony, it was belly deep? Close to belly anyway in one place. That's where the trouble started.


I prefer to let Trigger pick is footing rather than me trying to tell him where to go - unless he's going to take me under a tree (Just because HE fits, doesn't mean I do as well).


The wee pony tolerated her rider choosing her footing for most of the ride, but that deeper, wider creek was where the pony chose her footing.


It wasn't where her rider wanted her to go, and unfortunately, on the climb out, her rider panicked a little, really hauled back on the already tight reins, and the pony stood straight up, on a slippery incline, and lost her feet. She crashed over backwards and a little sideways. Our friend was so very fortunate that she only got some cracked ribs and bruising. She was so lucky it was mud (Except for the tree root she was pinned against) and water they landed in. 



She once confessed to me that she wishes there was a course in trail riding, that it's so very different than what she was taught (Riding in an arena, on a sandy level surface). I'd say the first thing she needs to learn is to trust her horse... and to let her horse have some relief so she can use her head for balance and sniffing her way through challenging footing.


That's the most important thing I can think of, and one of the first things I learned on my first REAL trail ride (Not just goofing off in the pastures and riding to the store to get a pop and a snack with the kids). You have to trust your horse.


Unfortunately - Just Trail Riding has no classes, no controlled environment. Just Trail Riding is a school of hard knocks and hopefully, good luck.


I wouldn't do anything else with M'Boi, or any of our horses, but it's definitely an 'event' that requires a lot of trust and solid relationship with your horse. 



I wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

This weekend was spent at Coffee Mill Lake/Caddo National Grasslands in North Texas. Still spoiled to the trails, but this weekend they were a sloppy mess. We had a pretty decent sized group, and I'm really liking this group of ladies. They're like me: Form a partnership with your horse, go to have fun whether its eventing (Some are barrel racers and playdayers but above all, they trail ride), or just putzing around in the woods.

I am now to the point that I do get asked what Trigger and I (And our other horses) do, exactly.

I get a lot of "Oh. You just trail ride."

WAIT WAIT WAIT.

YOU JUST WAIT A GOSH DARN MINUTE.

JUST? Trail ride?

My friend.

Just... trail riding.

(Let me stop and point out right now - a lot of the same people won't take their horses trail riding because they're afraid they'll get their high powered barrel horse hurt, or they'll get hurt because that same horse isn't mental capable of dealing with boogers in the bushes and shadows in the woods. I don't think it's really because they're scared the HORSE will get hurt so much as they're afraid THEY can't control the horse and they will get hurt. but I digress.)

Just trail riding.

Folks. It's taken Trigger and I three years to get here, one year of wish I was scared to ride him and he was the untouchable, uncatchable, nervous rearing trainwreck in the first several posts here.

After one year, I was done and ready to sell him. Then it all changed.

It's taken three years to go from untouchable to being M'Boi and the one horse I trust the most out of our 4 rideable horses.

He's agile, a cautious stepper, and has more than enough Giddy UP and Go for me... and most other people.

I just trail ride... on a horse that multiple ropers and barrel racers and yes, trail riders, told me I needed to sell, that he was too blown up and he'd never change.

So. We just trail ride.

Let me tell you about just trail riding.

We've seen deer, big cats, ancient homesteads (100 year old hearth and chimney left standing, or stone foundations but no other indication anyone had ever lived there) lakes, sunsets and sunrises. We've heard hogs in the woods and coyotes waking up at dusk. We've navigated miles and miles of sloppy slick clay and boggy black dirt. We've climbed steep creek banks, we've gone down those same banks. We've trotted through deep mud, we've galloped and learned to play together on these trails. We've slipped and nearly fallen down (That was this weekend), he's spooked at a deer that we jumped up, and he's gone to sleep with me brushing him down and listening to George Straight or Seven Spanish Angels.

He looks for me every day and while I'm under no illusions - I'm the feed wagon, I'd like to think he enjoys my company.

My friend who I've reconnect with after so much time apart is impressed with him. HE is why I contacted her after a friendly, but distant FB connection: He was scared of everything, what can I do to fix him.

She felt he was beyond my pay grade, probably too set in his ways for someone like me to recondition, reteach. 

She told me this weekend he's not the same horse. He's done a 180 and every time we ride with her, she sees huge progress.

This weekend, he found his chill walk. He didn't hurry, probably because the trails were so wet he wanted to pick his way through them rather than risk getting hurt by falling or slipping. But he listened to me, and he trusted me - so much so he let me steer him around a newly fallen tree in the hopes we'd go off roading to get around it... and him telling me noooo, I don't like this... he went anyway... and we bogged to his belly. Some floundering around happened, he got a little scared, we busted through the brush and the briers. I'm sporting a new ear piercing I didn't know I needed and some long scratches on my face and left arm, but that was my fault for not listening. We came out of the brush nose to nose with my friend and her horse, Trigger was shaking and head jiggling - but in the past he would get spun out and stay there for the rest of the ride, or most of it. Saturday, he calmed down in just a few minutes with some sweet talk and reassurances - and an apology.

We ended up having to break down the limbs of the tree and clearing away all but the lowest, biggest limbs, which were almost too high for them to get over, but we managed. The next day, I had to stand on the limbs to smash them down while the rest rode over and ponied Trigger past. HAD I brought my camp ax, we could have cleared it, but nooooo. I was a dummy and didn't want to look like a Try Hard.

Next time, I'll be packing my ax with me.


In other news, I have a three slant that the 'dressing room' was converted to meager living quarters. That's so great. I just want AC for summer trips and a bed to sleep in, mosquito free, that isn't on the ground in a tent that's a PITA to set up. I have portable camp toilet which is great for the middle of the night. It's now fully stocked and perpetually ready to hook up and roll out. 



I've added my own weber grill (Got tired of the big one - loading it was a massive pain), a generator, my own tools, my own bug spray, tack, spare tack, buckets, bedding, all the necessities for myself, the horse/s, and my Schnauzer (Who never met a camping trip she didn't like). I have an F250 FX4 with a flatbed (We bought it with a totaled bed and put the flatbed on it instead of a regular truck bed), and we hook on and go wherever we can.


Husband, who was mystified about my buying an Estwing camp ax (But it's a very nice ax) gifted me with a 20 gauge shot gun and 00 buck shot this weekend. He also made sure I got a refresher course in shot guns (It's been a while - I have a lever action 30-30, I don't usually need or shoot a shot gun), and now it resides by the bed in my trailer. He wants me to shoot it a few times at the house though - then start carrying it in a scabbard when I ride. His concern isn't bears, or cougars, or weirdos in the woods. It's wild hogs, specifically the sows in the spring.


Probably a recipe for disaster, not sure how Trigger will handle it if I ever DO have to shoot a hog, but I figure if it comes down to THAT happening, things are so far gone by then that it's time to just knuckle down and let whatever will be, be.


Honestly, I'll probably just have a policy of turning and going the other way. I don't think a hog, mad or not, could catch up with m'boi.


On another note entirely, one of our riding pals got hurt this weekend. She is so. very. lucky. she wasn't seriously injured.

LOVELY lady, a woman in her late 60s/early 70s (I've been so rude I ask) rides with us. She's a recent convert from English riding to western. She has a stunning little Welsh show pony.


Buuuttt... her conversion from English to Western is mostly just the saddle and the pad.


NOT the way she handles the reins.


She's only been riding about as long as I have, but has had the benefit of classes.


The problem begins with her riding her pony collected and on the bit, as if they are riding dressage.


The pony is not trained to seek out the bit and look for direction, so she gets irritated with her rider always being in her mouth and starts acting out, looking for relief.


This weekend... the trails as mentioned were a nasty mess, but not HORRIBLE. The creeks were full, the water though was no deeper than a full sized horse's knees... barley. For her pony, it was belly deep? Close to belly anyway in one place. That's where the trouble started.


I prefer to let Trigger pick is footing rather than me trying to tell him where to go - unless he's going to take me under a tree (Just because HE fits, doesn't mean I do as well).


The wee pony tolerated her rider choosing her footing for most of the ride, but that deeper, wider creek was where the pony chose her footing.


It wasn't where her rider wanted her to go, and unfortunately, on the climb out, her rider panicked a little, really hauled back on the already tight reins, and the pony stood straight up, on a slippery incline, and lost her feet. She crashed over backwards and a little sideways. Our friend was so very fortunate that she only got some cracked ribs and bruising. She was so lucky it was mud (Except for the tree root she was pinned against) and water they landed in. 



She once confessed to me that she wishes there was a course in trail riding, that it's so very different than what she was taught (Riding in an arena, on a sandy level surface). I'd say the first thing she needs to learn is to trust her horse... and to let her horse have some relief so she can use her head for balance and sniffing her way through challenging footing.


That's the most important thing I can think of, and one of the first things I learned on my first REAL trail ride (Not just goofing off in the pastures and riding to the store to get a pop and a snack with the kids). You have to trust your horse.


Unfortunately - Just Trail Riding has no classes, no controlled environment. Just Trail Riding is a school of hard knocks and hopefully, good luck.


I wouldn't do anything else with M'Boi, or any of our horses, but it's definitely an 'event' that requires a lot of trust and solid relationship with your horse. 



I wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

This weekend was spent at Coffee Mill Lake/Caddo National Grasslands in North Texas. Still spoiled to the trails, but this weekend they were a sloppy mess. We had a pretty decent sized group, and I'm really liking this group of ladies. They're like me: Form a partnership with your horse, go to have fun whether its eventing (Some are barrel racers and playdayers but above all, they trail ride), or just putzing around in the woods.

I am now to the point that I do get asked what Trigger and I (And our other horses) do, exactly.

I get a lot of "Oh. You just trail ride."

WAIT WAIT WAIT.

YOU JUST WAIT A GOSH DARN MINUTE.

JUST? Trail ride?

My friend.

Just... trail riding.

(Let me stop and point out right now - a lot of the same people won't take their horses trail riding because they're afraid they'll get their high powered barrel horse hurt, or they'll get hurt because that same horse isn't mental capable of dealing with boogers in the bushes and shadows in the woods. I don't think it's really because they're scared the HORSE will get hurt so much as they're afraid THEY can't control the horse and they will get hurt. but I digress.)

Just trail riding.

Folks. It's taken Trigger and I three years to get here, one year of wish I was scared to ride him and he was the untouchable, uncatchable, nervous rearing trainwreck in the first several posts here.

After one year, I was done and ready to sell him. Then it all changed.

It's taken three years to go from untouchable to being M'Boi and the one horse I trust the most out of our 4 rideable horses.

He's agile, a cautious stepper, and has more than enough Giddy UP and Go for me... and most other people.

I just trail ride... on a horse that multiple ropers and barrel racers and yes, trail riders, told me I needed to sell, that he was too blown up and he'd never change.

So. We just trail ride.

Let me tell you about just trail riding.

We've seen deer, big cats, ancient homesteads (100 year old hearth and chimney left standing, or stone foundations but no other indication anyone had ever lived there) lakes, sunsets and sunrises. We've heard hogs in the woods and coyotes waking up at dusk. We've navigated miles and miles of sloppy slick clay and boggy black dirt. We've climbed steep creek banks, we've gone down those same banks. We've trotted through deep mud, we've galloped and learned to play together on these trails. We've slipped and nearly fallen down (That was this weekend), he's spooked at a deer that we jumped up, and he's gone to sleep with me brushing him down and listening to George Straight or Seven Spanish Angels.

He looks for me every day and while I'm under no illusions - I'm the feed wagon, I'd like to think he enjoys my company.

My friend who I've reconnect with after so much time apart is impressed with him. HE is why I contacted her after a friendly, but distant FB connection: He was scared of everything, what can I do to fix him.

She felt he was beyond my pay grade, probably too set in his ways for someone like me to recondition, reteach. 

She told me this weekend he's not the same horse. He's done a 180 and every time we ride with her, she sees huge progress.

This weekend, he found his chill walk. He didn't hurry, probably because the trails were so wet he wanted to pick his way through them rather than risk getting hurt by falling or slipping. But he listened to me, and he trusted me - so much so he let me steer him around a newly fallen tree in the hopes we'd go off roading to get around it... and him telling me noooo, I don't like this... he went anyway... and we bogged to his belly. Some floundering around happened, he got a little scared, we busted through the brush and the briers. I'm sporting a new ear piercing I didn't know I needed and some long scratches on my face and left arm, but that was my fault for not listening. We came out of the brush nose to nose with my friend and her horse, Trigger was shaking and head jiggling - but in the past he would get spun out and stay there for the rest of the ride, or most of it. Saturday, he calmed down in just a few minutes with some sweet talk and reassurances - and an apology.

We ended up having to break down the limbs of the tree and clearing away all but the lowest, biggest limbs, which were almost too high for them to get over, but we managed. The next day, I had to stand on the limbs to smash them down while the rest rode over and ponied Trigger past. HAD I brought my camp ax, we could have cleared it, but nooooo. I was a dummy and didn't want to look like a Try Hard.

Next time, I'll be packing my ax with me.

In other news, I have a three slant that the 'dressing room' was converted to meager living quarters. That's so great. I just want AC for summer trips and a bed to sleep in, mosquito free, that isn't on the ground in a tent that's a PITA to set up. I have portable camp toilet which is great for the middle of the night. It's now fully stocked and perpetually ready to hook up and roll out. 

I've added my own weber grill (Got tired of the big one - loading it was a massive pain), a generator, my own tools, my own bug spray, tack, spare tack, buckets, bedding, all the necessities for myself, the horse/s, and my Schnauzer (Who never met a camping trip she didn't like). I have an F250 FX4 with a flatbed (We bought it with a totaled bed and put the flatbed on it instead of a regular truck bed), and we hook on and go wherever we can.

Husband, who was mystified about my buying an Estwing camp ax (But it's a very nice ax) gifted me with a 20 gauge shot gun and 00 buck shot this weekend. He also made sure I got a refresher course in shot guns (It's been a while - I have a lever action 30-30, I don't usually need or shoot a shot gun), and now it resides by the bed in my trailer. He wants me to shoot it a few times at the house though - then start carrying it in a scabbard when I ride. His concern isn't bears, or cougars, or weirdos in the woods. It's wild hogs, specifically the sows in the spring.

Probably a recipe for disaster, not sure how Trigger will handle it if I ever DO have to shoot a hog, but I figure if it comes down to THAT happening, things are so far gone by then that it's time to just knuckle down and let whatever will be, be.

Honestly, I'll probably just have a policy of turning and going the other way. I don't think a hog, mad or not, could catch up with m'boi.

On another note entirely, one of our riding pals got hurt this weekend. She is so. very. lucky. she wasn't seriously injured.

LOVELY lady, a woman in her late 60s/early 70s (I've been so rude I ask) rides with us. She's a recent convert from English riding to western. She has a stunning little Welsh show pony.

Buuuttt... her conversion from English to Western is mostly just the saddle and the pad.

NOT the way she handles the reins.

She's only been riding about as long as I have, but has had the benefit of classes.

The problem begins with her riding her pony collected and on the bit, as if they are riding dressage.

The pony is not trained to seek out the bit and look for direction, so she gets irritated with her rider always being in her mouth and starts acting out, looking for relief.

This weekend... the trails as mentioned were a nasty mess, but not HORRIBLE. The creeks were full, the water though was no deeper than a full sized horse's knees... barley. For her pony, it was belly deep? Close to belly anyway in one place. That's where the trouble started.

I prefer to let Trigger pick is footing rather than me trying to tell him where to go - unless he's going to take me under a tree (Just because HE fits, doesn't mean I do as well).

The wee pony tolerated her rider choosing her footing for most of the ride, but that deeper, wider creek was where the pony chose her footing.

It wasn't where her rider wanted her to go, and unfortunately, on the climb out, her rider panicked a little, really hauled back on the already tight reins, and the pony stood straight up, on a slippery incline, and lost her feet. She crashed over backwards and a little sideways. Our friend was so very fortunate that she only got some cracked ribs and bruising. She was so lucky it was mud (Except for the tree root she was pinned against) and water they landed in. 

She once confessed to me that she wishes there was a course in trail riding, that it's so very different than what she was taught (Riding in an arena, on a sandy level surface). I'd say the first thing she needs to learn is to trust her horse... and to let her horse have some relief so she can use her head for balance and sniffing her way through challenging footing.

That's the most important thing I can think of, and one of the first things I learned on my first REAL trail ride (Not just goofing off in the pastures and riding to the store to get a pop and a snack with the kids). You have to trust your horse.

Unfortunately - Just Trail Riding has no classes, no controlled environment. Just Trail Riding is a school of hard knocks and hopefully, good luck.

I wouldn't do anything else with M'Boi, or any of our horses, but it's definitely an 'event' that requires a lot of trust and solid relationship with your horse. 

I wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

Pictures from the weekend. Not everyone on the trail can be seen in the picture - Trigger photobombed (WHICH IS ALSO AMAZING... he used to be so shy I had trouble getting pictures of him. If he SAW you trying to take pictures, he'd start antsing around, now he's all up in my frames).

Also, my rig, for now. The white Dodge on the far left will be my next rig. It's our daughter's, but she lives with us now and I claim using rights. Transmission was rebuilt two weeks go, so we can't pull with it for about a month, until it's broken in. It's a diesel, and I just LOVE that whine it has when the turbo kicks in (Someone has modified it so you can hear it, and they've also tuned it, so it gets about 20 mpg just driving around, about 17 with a trailer hooked on).

And new hay rings. We had the local ag class make us some. Hubs got them painted and we got hay out about dusk last night. Horses and cows were face first in hay by the time we called it a day.

In the camp picture, I'm in the green and navy flannel shirt, hubs is sitting next to me. Superman is the chestnut in the picture, all foot cocked and dozing. He loved all the attention he got, but I'm sure he'd have rather been at home, doing nothing, than there, doing nothing. In the trail pictures (NOTE THE STANDING WATER) Trigger and I are way out front in the lead. He's turning into an awesome lead horse. He doesn't spook at imaginary boogers, and the one deer that startled him - his back end tap danced, his front end kept the exact same pace. I thought he'd stepped in a hole on the back end. LOL NOPE. He was dancing from the flanks back, keeping pace from the flanks forward. It was hilarious.)

Also, here's some Charlie Daniels for you. I feel it's fitting since that's what we do: ******* Equitation.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

Looking back to the beginning of this blog:


"_Once it became a regular event, him letting me touch him, and pet and rub and brush all over him, I started cutting back a bit on the snacks, but still heavy on the affection and praise, kind words, soothing talk. He always gets a 'Good man.' and a scratch or a pat, lots and lots of praise.

I don't know if I'm mentioned this before, but I can now walk toward him, he puts his forehead on my chest and I'll say: Back up... he walks backwards, I walk forward while quietly asking him to back up. I can stop. Walk backwards, say: Come to me and he will pace me walking forward while I walk backward. I stop, he stops. He gets a snack for doing what I ask of him.

I've moved on to "Let me look." when I want to check his legs, run my hands over his back, or if he's jerking away from me while I try to adjust a halter, etc. Always the exact same phrases, same calm, level tone, for each request.

I also ask him for "One more step." (or two more, three more - I doubt he can count, but he seems to understand I'm asking him to do something just a bit longer than the time before and while he may not LIKE it, he will do as I ask - and he gets a snack.)

I took the blue halter off him - the same halter he's worn for almost a year and a half..."_

First part - I didn't realize I was using* pressure and release, and creating a draw*. You can TELL people about it, but its a bit like defining the word legacy. You don't realize what it is until you experience it and then look back on it.

I didn't realize letting him see scary things, like saddle pads, and letting him sniff and examine them was the thing I should be doing. I got scoffed at and laughed at for taking an hour to tack him up because we had to look at EVERYTHING. It was a lengthy* advance and retreat *session. What once took an hour or a little more, now takes 15 minutes or less. Trigger and I are usually ready to ride out sooner than anyone else, even when he's a bit eager and antsy at the trailer.

I didn't realize me, learning to use a soothing tone, helped not in terms of words, but it was me, getting myself in the right frame of mind that helped him calm down. I had to feed him the peace and steady, consistent energy. I still do. He knows the SECOND I flip a switch and get concerned about something and he will react immediately. *We mirror one another* and it's immediate. And I have to be aware of my own mood, body language, and tone. If I'm relaxed and confident, he's relaxed and confident.

I didn't realize Trigger, seeming to relax when hearing _Seven Spanish Angels_, The _Highwayman_, or George Strait's _I've come to Expect This_ or _Easy Come; Easy Go_ wasn't HIM relaxing to the music, it was ME relaxing. He's just the first one of the two of us to let out the first big sigh when I'm grooming him and 'detailing my Mustang', but I always immediately follow with one of my own. That's him, feeling me 'let down' and let go of stress, and sighing first. We're mirroring each other.


Last part:

That halter is still hanging on the same post. It's almost rotted off, but it will stay there until it disintegrates as a reminder that there's a better way.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

While I (Somewhat nervously) wait to hear from Dr. Hannah about Supes, I've been trying to work, but also eyeballing a few things. 

I'm considering getting a family membership to the OETRA - Oklahoma Equestrian Trail Riders' Association. They're the one's responsible for many of the equestrian trails and campgrounds going in at various lakes and state parks. I think it's a fantastic idea - especially for lakes. You're doubling your opportunity for users at your campgrounds: Boaters and Horsemen. In our case, we're both and some of the trails maintained by OETRA are on lakes Hubs and Son regularly fish. That's a win-win for us. ONE, Platter Flats, is about a 40 minute drive from us on Lake Texoma.

I'm also excited - I found another Classic Equine ESP pad for Trigger. I'm not a fan of the current colors, nor do I really want to pay $220.00 or up for a pad. I found another barely used one, identical to his pattern, but darker, for $60.00. It was someone I've bought from before, online. She shipped it out this morning. Trigger's pad is in great shape, just needs a good vacuuming, but it also helped Sarge tremendously, so if I can't find one I like for Sarge, I may use this one for him... If I DO find one I like for Sarge, I'll keep the 'newsed' one put up for Trigger for the day when his finally gives up on us.

I think I need to find Sarge a wider saddle too. Son's SRS roping saddle fits him great, but that's the Old Man's Saddle. There's some talk of swapping horses at the house though - Supes isn't quite at retirement age, but he needs a lighter saddle IMO. Every pound off his back, considering we're not small people, will be helpful. Hubs is thinking he may give daughter Gina, on loan, and take over riding Sarge. That means some horse AND saddle swapping. I'm still holding out hope daughter gets smart, sells that big hairy ranch saddle, and gets something sensible. It fits Gina right NOW, but if she gets any broader, and she could, its going to be a no-go.

Hub's old Ammerman fits Supes, Son's saddle fits Sarge. That's a lot of horse and tack swapping.

I'm just glad Trigger and I are all settled. We're good.

I'm 'shopping' around Oklahoma too - for places to camp and ride. Horse Heaven Ranch (That name tho...) in Talihina (It's part of the Talimena State Park,) looks nice. The trails look awesome. It's only about an hour, maybe an hour and 15, from me.

Cedar Lake is another I'd like to visit. It's a little further, I think about two hours, maybe a little more.

The one my husband really wants to try is Robbers Cave. 

But he then follows up with: I just don't have the time. I'd love to do that but...

I'm having to beat it into his head that yes, we can and yes we will, take time to go do things like this. We've simply got to get a point in life where we recognize work will never stop. It will always be there. But we're 45 and 46. We need to start doing stuff like this now, not waiting until we're 70 and wondering why we never did anything like this.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

Well, Miss Oops got her first 'grown up' ride put on her Friday evening. She did great, there was only a small amount of drama during the saddling up stage, then she settled down and was golden the rest of the evening.

Trigger... OTOH... 

Oh my.

I had JUST bragged to all and sundry about how good and settled he was at Coffee Mill - get to the place we used to ride a lot last summer, and he was SPUN OUT. 

Let's go, go go go go go.

Must go now!

He gets a pass from me - the weather was cool and getting cooler, there was a brisk north wind, a cold front moving in. There were a lot of deer and various critters moving in the leaves, we even jumped up a large flock of God's Geese off a pond - the noise was tremendous, but he didn't spook. He was just speedy and lookie.

All. Evening.

We did all three get stalked by a nosy, playful cow at one point. She haunted us for a good ways, for so long even Gina was getting a bit antsy with her being back behind us, charging us, breaking off with her tail crooked high, and then stalking some more. She wasn't being mean, just wanted to play.

J on Oops and B on Gina finally squared off with her, would run at her, she'd run back a bit, then here she'd come again. Meanwhile, Trigger and I are about 40-50 yards away, doing circles.... must. keep. feet. moving. *dude? Really?*

So. They were standing there, on either side of the cattle trail, a cow staring them down on the edge of the woods. Trigger wants to GO... sooooo....

I kinda said: Let's do this!

And a wink was good as a nod. Two clicks of the tongue and Trigger LAUNCHED HIMSELF down the trail. We went from a walk to Kentucky Derby. There was no trot, no lope, in between. It was like romping on the gas in an NHRA dragster. He almost left me hanging in the air like a cartoon character, with nothing under me but the ground, he took off so hard and fast. LOL

The cow's eyes bulged out of her head, B and J turned in the saddles, jaws dropped... I'm in a black oilskin duster, my nifty Aussie hat, and we're rolling in fast and hot. LOL

The cow VANISHED. She didn't stick around. Trigger... almost scared me. I won't lie. That was the hardest he's ever ran, and to feel him digging in, giving it all he had like that was both panic inducing but also exhilarating. I couldn't stop giggling after that, and he was prancing around, showing off for Gina and Oops afterwards.

He was hell on four hooves after that - he wanted to run everywhere, but that was a big n'sir. The ground was too muddy, too slick in most places. I only let him out there because the ground was solid. The rest of the ride was a bit of a fight, I didn't like having to nag him to not break out into a trot or a run after that, but it was good for us both. And we were out after dark, in the cold - there came a point I had to trust my horse and let him get me back to the trailer, and he did.

He was exhausting. But. He's still m'boi. 

Even if he did wait around about 30 seconds as I got the last gate before cutting out on me and leaving me in the dark to walk the rest of the way home (It was only 300 yards or so back to the trailer from that last gate). 

Lesson learned: Don't let Trigger hear you say "Girls, if I get this last gate, I'm not getting back in the saddle, I'll just walk home."

Trigger said, Orly? Good to know! See y'at the trailer, Lady!

He was standing at the trailer, in front of one of the halters and lead ropes, like he was tied.


#Horsesarejerks


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

So I've had the crud. It's the type that hangs on and hangs on... and hangs on. I was so tired of pressing the couch by Sunday that when I got a call to meet a friend at the local arena for a jackpot barrel race, I jumped on it. It was a good 'training day' - Her 8 year old daughter made her first run, ever, on a 23 year old former brood mare turned babysitter.... I can't say it was a RUN so much as a waddle, but it was adorable and that old mare was feeling her oats... as much as an old mare can. Friend brought up a yearling, it was yearling's first haul anywhere for more than a half hour, and she did well. She stayed tied at the trailer, didn't panic or get upset at anything. Her horse though - he thought he was breathing fire, so she had to warm him up quite a bit to get the nerves knocked off him.


As for me, I rustled up J, we loaded up Oops and Sarge and just hung out and watched from horseback. Big Sarge... that was only the third time I'd ridden him, maybe the fourth? Since we got him almost two years ago. He gets ridden... some... but not nearly enough, but by everyone else. He's had a tendency to buck in the past, though I THINK I've sorted that issue out by using a pad for his high withers and a wider saddle tree. We have two SRS saddles, one a roper, the other a barrel saddle, that fit him very well through the shoulders. He's just a big ol' boy.

Anyway. He needs his teeth done - He's not happy with a bit, especially not happy with a curb chain (Something new for him I think), and I want to make sure he's not hurting before I run to the assumption he's just not pleased being told what to do. He doesn't seem the hard headed sort - he's evasive and lazy, but not outright pig headed.

I've gotten so used to Trigger and how forward he is that it was weird riding Sarge. Sarge is a polar opposite. He doesn't move out if I just barely change position in the seat, or move my legs in the slightest. He's very, _eh. I doubt that's what she meant_... whereas Trigs is _YES LETS GO_,_ MUST GO NOW_, even when I don't mean to indicate its time to move. Back to Trigger - looking back, that was a huge source of stress and miscommunication. He's so sensitive to the pressure in the saddle and the legs that I was telling him all sorts of crazy things and didn't realize it. 

Sarge is just, uhm. Really? Nowww? But... I don't wanna.... *Uses a tiny whiff of spur against his hair* Well okay then, guess you mean it.... but I'm not in a hurry. Oh you want me to stop? NO PROBLEM. I can stop. 

At least he has brakes, right?

He needs work and he's too sweet a horse to hand over to someone more 'cowboy'. I don't think, after riding him Sunday, he's above my pay grade. I think he just needs ridden more often by someone who has taken the time to learn what he knows and how he communicates. That's the problem with second hand horses from auctions - you don't know what they know or how they were trained. You get scant information, very little evidence to back up any claims, and from there on, he or she is yours... it's on you to unravel the past, find the holes (Usually by accident), and with older horses (Sarge is an adult, he's not going to change much at the age of 12 or 13) you have to learn who they are and what they will and won't do. Work through what hickeys you can, learn to accept the rest and love them for who they are.

Trigger will never have good brakes. We'll always need to do some Come Back to Me circles on the trail, he may always get emotionally spun out at rodeos and events. But he's willing to try, and he's willing to trust me, and he's not mean. He's a gentle soul, just hot hot hot and loses his faith in people easily, and doesn't forgive quickly.

Sarge may never be real enthusiastic about getting anywhere in a hurry. He may always have his immediate buddy sour issue (Oh. Good. Lord.), but it's on me to learn how to redirect his attention when he finds a new long lost soul mate (Each. and every. time. we go somewhere) and remind him he's 'with me'. It's worked for Trigger - reminding him he's with me, so I'm hoping it works for Sarge. His insecurity issues are astounding. He's actually worse than Trigger and he's not even a low horse. The one positive thing is - unlike a lot of buddy souring horses, he will give me his full attention when there are other horses around (Been watching Warwick Schiller's video of Does my Horse Love Me and lol. No. Your horse is buddy soured). He's just nervous, lookie louie, and uncertain. 



We used the porta potties that distressed him so (IT EATS PEOPLE! IT CAN EAT ME! OMG WHERE DID THAT PERSON COME FROM!? DID IT THROW HER UP!? IT'S SCARY!) as his training lesson Sunday. We literally stood around by the toilet all afternoon, me in the saddle, J on Oops. 


I'm going to have to be his rock in the saddle and remind him I'm still there, just not on the ground anymore.


The Porta Potty was a good start. LOL


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

Got my first update on Sally yesterday. G, the woman who is putting 30 days on her, is a very horsey young woman. Quite well known for knowing what she's doing. She said she really doesn't think Sally was ever started properly - and she's 13-14 years old by the vet's estimation so.... yeah.

She did ok.

Water crossings are a hard pass for her - but she went after a lot of cajoling and working through it. After that, G said she got 'swoll up' and pouted the rest of the day.

Sounds about right and exactly what I expected.

Not much to report in terms of 'working with horses' myself this week - I work until 5, and by the time I get home at 5:20, it's all I can do to get everyone fed before dark. If I have to stop and pick up feed, then I AM feeding in the dark.

Everyone, so far, is displaying nice manners at the trough these days. No more crowding me or pushing and shoving to beat the other to the feed... I had been going to feed with a lunge whip in hand, every day, for quite some time and would only let them approach after I'd put the feed out AND they'd settled down and weren't acting ridiculous. Now they behave quite well.

In other news, the guy that gave us Superman accidentally almost recreated the Artax Dies scene from The Neverending Story yesterday. His horse, Applebottom got mired almost to the shoulder. They had to pull him out with another horse. Apparently they were trying to push cattle up out of a bottom and into a lot, in light of the approaching heavy rain and possible rain/sleet/ice/snow mix that's supposed to start this weekend, and while the hole appears obvious, when he and Applebottom fell in it, it was covered with leaves and the usual 'woods' debris. 

I distinctly recall writing a chapter of our haunted Texas tales, Lone Star Hauntings, where a member of a search and rescue party had this very thing happen to him in the swamps around Lake Charlotte. At the time, there were concerns that it wasn't something that could or would normally happen, but it made for good story telling, circumstances considered in the story. 

I am glad Applebottom made it out unscathed, and I'm really kinda proud of the fact that we at least SEEM to know what we're writing about 'over there'. LOL

Picture posted with permission. Dude in the ****** is the guy that gave us Supes and Supe's saddle.


----------



## PoptartShop

Happy to hear Oops is doing well. Omg, Trigger was probably happy to get that energy out! Took you for one heck of a ride! I'm glad you did get him to calm down after that. I'm sure that cow won't mess with you guys again! :lol:
They sure have their moments, they keep us on our toes. Yeah, Sarge sounds like he's the opposite of Trigger. It's good to ride him too though, riding different horses is helpful. Sounds like he just needs someone to figure him out. The porta-potties, omg. :rofl: Such scary monsters, right?! LOL. Too funny. 
Exactly, you will have to be his rock.  It'll get better the more you hop on him, you will figure him out and he will figure you out as well. Buddy sourness can be annoying, but that's good he still focuses on YOU even when he's acting that way. Most horses don't pay the rider any mind when they see their buddies.

Hope you are feeling better, being sick is no fun! :sad:


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

PoptartShop said:


> Happy to hear Oops is doing well. Omg, Trigger was probably happy to get that energy out! Took you for one heck of a ride! I'm glad you did get him to calm down after that. I'm sure that cow won't mess with you guys again! :lol:
> They sure have their moments, they keep us on our toes. Yeah, Sarge sounds like he's the opposite of Trigger. It's good to ride him too though, riding different horses is helpful. Sounds like he just needs someone to figure him out. The porta-potties, omg. :rofl: Such scary monsters, right?! LOL. Too funny.
> Exactly, you will have to be his rock.  It'll get better the more you hop on him, you will figure him out and he will figure you out as well. Buddy sourness can be annoying, but that's good he still focuses on YOU even when he's acting that way. Most horses don't pay the rider any mind when they see their buddies.
> 
> Hope you are feeling better, being sick is no fun! :sad:



Oh it's insane how soured he is. EVERY MARE is his long lost mother or the most beautiful mare... or filly... he's ever seen. He gets smitten, absolutely twitterpated, on first sight. New geldings? He likes to arch that neck, bow up, look even bigger, and challenge them. Every. time. *sigh* I have to redirect his attention and be aware, which, let's be honest - isn't that big a deal. It's irritating, but not a deal breaker when it comes to riding Sarge. (It used to be, now I know what to do with him).

The potties... lol... I mean, imagining from a horse's POV, esp one that's never seen such a beast:

1. it JUST STANDS THERE... WAITING! COMPLETELY MOTIONLESS! IT THINKS we can't see it if it doesn't move, but we can! And we can smell it!

2. It EATS HUMANS!

3. HUMANS STRUGGLE TO GET AWAY FROM IT AND BARELY ESCAPE IT'S BOWELS!

4. IT STRUGGLES TO HANG ON TO THEM (The door not opening easily, the heaving and rocking, the door banging open with the wind)

5. THE STRUGGLE IS SO GREAT HUMANS PEE OR POOP DURING THE FIGHT TO SURVIVE!

6. IT SMELLS! CAN'T STRESS THAT ENOUGH!

Okay, no. They don't think that consciously, but to an animal that evolved with absolutely every big predator stalking them and eating them for hundreds of thousands of years, those things are scary!


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

*In the Company of Horses*

Have the crud AGAIN. Geez people, stop bringing crud home *eyes son, daughter and hubs*. We all work with the public so Lord only knows where or who picked this up and took it home. Ugh.


Saturday it was lovely here, if a bit breezy. In my snazzy TSC flannel jammies, some borrowed fuzzy crocs, a tshirt and a hoodie, I strolled the horse pasture looking like I lost my keys. Really I was looking for arrowheads near the areas where the topsoil has washed away to revel the clay underneath. I've found a few on our place, the last one was bone white and I found it after walking to the far back of the property to summon Superman up for dinner time.

Saturday was just a lovely day. So despite barking and coughing and yakking and feeling like poo, I got out in the sun.

I had company... of the best sort. They all stayed close, Gina and Oops most of all, and Oops even decided to stand guard while I sat on the ground and soaked up the sun. Had the dogs not been hanging around playing and acting like fools (Aren't dogs such high energy compared to walking with cats or horses?) I think she'd have laid down with me. She even dozed off, head down, nose right at my pony tail, but not before tugging it a couple of times. I had hoped to ride this weekend, but it just didn't work out. I think the hour spent just sitting there, with them all around me, and scratching bellies and prowling for arrowheads with them meandering along behind and around me, was almost as good, if not better though. Like the ocean, they're a tonic for my soul.

I've included some pictures of Trigger and Supes. Supes is finally putting his weight on. It has been most noticeable right now in his neck and butt (I can relate). He's been fed every day a large portion of Purina Senior Feed mixed with rice bran and they all have salt meal available this time of year. He needs a bigger blanket - the rub marks aren't a good thing, but since he's torn up the other two we had, and we're down to just the one, we had to make do last week. I'm in the market for a better one this week.

Trigger is looking a smidge fat... Superman used to fight him at the trough and take his feed away but apparently over the years they've come to be buddies. I'm going to have to ease Trigger's portions back and feed him a little further down the trough line.


The picture of the sorrel on the right of me, the neck and head, is Gina... she stayed right there as we walked. The last picture of Oops, standing on the old laundry hamper... well.


She managed to get her teeth on it, THROUGH the h-brace at the gate, which has barbed wire on it, even though the rest of the fence is horse wire. She worked and worked Saturday to pull it through the wires. Finally tugged it through, then proceeded to stand on it, then paw it, then fling it around. I have no idea what the mind set was there, just that she was having a ball with it. LOL


----------



## PoptartShop

Sorry you aren't feeling well again, ugh! It's that time of year.  

That sounds like a super relaxing day...nothing better than just taking it all in, and hanging out with the horses. Sounds like they enjoyed your company too. 
That is so sweet.
Omg Oops is so cute standing on the hamper. :lol: Silly girl!! Sounds like she was having a grand ole time LOL


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

Yeah, we never did figure out what she was thinking there. She utterly trashed that thing. 

TAKE THAT YOU FILTHY ANIMAL!


But yeah... just spending an hour in their company, expecting nothing, doing nothing but hanging out was balm for the soul.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

So, yeah. I got bucked off for the first time in my life yesterday. Sarge, the BIGGEST horse we have as the honor of getting it done. He's bucked a little before with me, and it was so lazy, so little airtime, that I almost missed it. NOT YESTERDAY.

It was a good day though. He didn't get beat for his nonsense, despite my husband thinking he needed it. Nah - that might have been an angry, normal reaction, but y'know? That would have just made him even more emotional and reactive. No beatings were administered. 

It was a great time.

Today I had to pay for stealing my husband away for a day. He needed help with a Dodge 1 ton he's bought. I had to scrub all six wheels as he took them off. They've been painted satin black. I think it'll look snazzy when it's all back together. The truck is a white flatbed with a vinyl floor, grey interior. I like it. I figure it'll be my next hauling rig. The F250 is a gas rig and yeah. Just not quite enough UMPH for the slant.

Took a walk with the ponies... Gina is a huge attention hog and has so many scratchy spots. It's hard to run her off so I can brush on Oops, Sarge, and Outback, and she likes to nip at everyone else and drive them away, then belly on in. I had to backhand her on the chest this evening for biting Outback without provocation. Gina got 'driven from the herd' for a little while. When I invited her back, she behaved herself but you could tell she was sulky about it.

Outback's skin seems fully healed now. But her baby hair is just. so. thick. and so fine and long... I can't get the scabs brushed out. I can't wait until spring. That baby is clipped!

Superman is looking better every day, he enjoyed a nice brushing and a nap in the sun, lots of loving. Trigger for once wasn't interested and mosied off. He's probably needing a little 1 on 1 attention so after Christmas, I'll get him hooked up with lots of grooming and brushing, snacking, etc.

It's been a long day, I'm sore and tired. I need to top off the hot tub though. Think I'll do that now...


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

Thanks to Mulehugger, we were able to take our video back from FB! THANK YOU!

Oops, at a year old, untying Gina. She's notorious for doing this, even now, even when they're trailered and she isn't - which is great when we get home, not so great loading. 

(PS - I know, I know. Don't tie to a wire fence. I didn't tie her, one of the kids did. They were taking turns between Gina and Supes, dragging one another around on an old patio cushion across the pasture. I walked up, there she was, with Oops trying to untie her. I wasn't very horse savvy at the time, this was over two years ago. I've learned a lot since then.)


----------



## PoptartShop

He must've been feeling good that day! :lol: I agree, no sense in making him more frustrated/emotional. LOL, Gina sounds like my mare- always needing attention.

The truck will probably look nice, that's awesome. Glad everyone is doing well and I'm happy to hear Outback's skin is looking better. 
That video is so cute, what a mischievous Oops! She's a smart one! :rofl:


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

Well, I'm behind here. So much good news, so much bad news.

Bad news for Sally - she's utterly rank under saddle. She bites, she rears with the intent of going over with a rider. I don't have time to undo her issues, she's not mine anyway. Daughter needs to list her for sale as a companion horse only as she's fine on the ground and good company, or have her put down. I considered trying to get a mule baby out of her, but I'm not sure I want her introverted nature, which has come through in Outback, to be passed on to a mule, because, oh lord. That would be one tough nut to crack, a mule that introverted. I don't have time for that.

Hubs bought a mare he was smitten with - turns out she's lame from arthritis, there's a whole thread on that, so I won't go into detail there.

That's the bad.

The good... this weekend we had plans to camp with the horses, but had to change our plans. That doesn't mean the horses got out of work. Quite the contrary. In fact, I didn't get out of work either. I spent the entire three day weekend cleaning out the feed storage area under the lean-to outside my tack room, then cleaning out the tack room - because it looked like a hoard, not a tack room, but also because I went after ONE SADDLE last Wednesday and hubs ended up buying the mare, and all of this guy's tack and saddles.

They're all for resale, but that's 6 saddles and all the stuff that goes along with All That Guys Tack I had to make room for.

Room was made, hoard organized, took three days.

In the meantime, JC came over and worked on Oops, Gina, Sarge, and a little on AJ, the new mare. The older horses worked on loading in the slant. They all three get so keyed up about it, they almost panic. The stock trailer? They just walk right in. The Slant is A STEEL BOX OF ROLLING DEATH.

The Clinton Anderson way, of lunging them outside the trailer, and letting them learn to associate being inside the trailer with No Work worked beautifully. Sarge got a good dose of it because he kept wanting to not pay attention to JC and go flake around with his pals at the fence. She'd let him... but she'd work his rear end off him for it. He quit wanting to go hang out with buddies after that and paid attention. All three worked on standing tied to the trailer (Gina is a pro, Oops pawed a little, but nothing more. Sarge spazed out but he got to keep standing. AJ was okay with it but kept flipping her head and flapping her lips. I couldn't tell if she was playing with the rope or protesting.)

Oops loaded in the slant like she'd done it every day of her life. She got to square off with our bull (Who was just curious and started bucking and playing), she was ridden through the neck of our creek, which was up to the boots in the stirrup - she never balked or thought twice about the water crossing. She HAD to investigate the new liquid feeder for the cows, and generally, did well. She did buck one time, but that was when the bull was eyeballing her and there were also wild hogs moving in the woods nearby (We know this because same wild hogs, we saw them streak from the pond onto the neighbor's acreage... and shortly after someone lit them up with an AR15) so she was forgiven.

I have videos but it's taking a forever for them upload today for some reason. I'll add them later.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

Oops, slant trailer loading, first attempt, took 1:16 seconds. She'll fight you to get IN the trailer, she parks herself right where she should, you shut the divider, she's calm and ready to go somewhere. She'll even dose off in there.


----------



## PoptartShop

Ugh, that sucks about Sally. That's not good. I wonder why she is like that under-saddle. If she's fine on the ground, maybe she had some bad past experiences or something. Did you check the saddle fit? 

Sorry to hear that about the new mare too...I did read the update, but I hope everything turns out fine. I think once she gets some of that excess weight off her, she will feel a bit better too. That probably isn't helping!

That's good you got some cleaning done. Funny...you go to buy a saddle, come home with a horse. LOL! :lol: Life sure is unpredictable!

Oops did well with the trailer! Aw! It's good you let her sniff it beforehand too. My mare always has to sniff it, then she puts like, 1 foot up, then after a minute she gets right on. :lol: Trailer training takes longer for some. They will get it eventually and realize the slant isn't a monster!


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

That was actually JC - my cousin's daughter. She's the same age as my daughter - 21/almost 22. THIS is what she loves doing - working with horses, especially on the ground.


Sally - I don't know about the saddle fit. I sent them with her sway back pad, they were aware of her having high withers and said they had a saddle to fit. I've not tried her myself. They said she does just fine - until she decides she's done, then it's hell to pay. 



Here's the end result of Gina's Slant Loading Class. She too was allowed to decide for herself if she'd load, when she didn't JC lunged her ever closer to the opening of the trailer. When Gina would stop and think about going in, she'd stop lunging her, love on her, let her rest, then try to lead her in. If she balked, more lunging. 



This is after about 20-30 minutes. Gina was broke to ride the cowboy way - just get on and go. She had no idea how to lunge, so JC had to teach her that first and it took the most time.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

Sarge got his butt worked off him. He wanted to keep going over to his pals by the fence. JC would LET HIM... but then make him WORK HIS TAIL OFF for it. He quickly figured out he needed to quit trying to b.s. with his pasture buds or she'd get his feet moving. Notice how his top line springs tight like a rubberband when she's working him. When he's standing still, he looks almost sway back - he's out of shape and needs that topline worked on.



Video of initial 'working his tail off' and video of end result about 20 minutes later (or less).


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

Sarge, being naughty. This was one of the moments in his Not Wanting to Pay Attention to JC and she worked his behind off him. She even called him a rude name! It was shocking: Ding-dong.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

Oops: Desensitization exercise!


Not really... we were just being silly.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

Cuteness overload warning:


Maggie, our young Aussie, and my grandbaby. Khloe will be 1 next month.


----------



## PoptartShop

Omg such cute pictures, aww!  LOL, Oops is like...what are you crazy humans doing to me?! Too funny! But at least she didn't mind it haha.
Sarge was definitely being testy! Glad she worked through it and kept him moving. They all have their days that's for sure.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

PoptartShop said:


> Omg such cute pictures, aww!  LOL, Oops is like...what are you crazy humans doing to me?! Too funny! But at least she didn't mind it haha.
> Sarge was definitely being testy! Glad she worked through it and kept him moving. They all have their days that's for sure.


 Thank you! And yes, Oops is very... tolerant... of our silliness. 



I think 90% of Sarge's problem is that someone needs to identify when he's being naughty, even subtly, and WORK HIS BUTT OFF HIM for bad behavior, and reward him with Do Nothing for desired behavior.

He's very very I Choose the No Work Option, more than any of the horses we have.

I think, having watched and watched and rewatched the videos from this weekend, I have the key to his lock now. HE MAY be like Oops, in that he will very quickly pick up bad habits if not corrected, even the ones you don't realize you're letting him develop. Oops is clever enough that if we didn't handle her like we do, she'd become a spoiled monster. I think Sarge has gotten away with launching people... and not had to work because of it; he's gotten out of work by being insecure and buddy soured. 

I'm still considering selling him, but to ensure he goes to a good owner (As much as I can anyway) I need to get him lined out, and I think I know how now. He's tipped his hand. LOL


----------



## Greymark

You have a really unique, easy-reading style of writing, Atoka. I'm subbing to follow along and catch up when I have time!


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

I've spoken many times about how, in time, Trigger and I developed a Greeting Ritual. If he shies away, I ssssh him, arms in the air, he stops, gives me two eyes... then this is the next step. I caught it on video this evening: I approach hand out, palm down, fingers fully relaxed, wait until he shyly taps my hand, then run the backs of my fingers ever so lightly down his face. After that, we're good. To skip this ritual seems to distress him terribly. LOL


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

I don't have horses... I have pigs.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

Superman is also a pig. But he's a HEALTHY pig... still a bit too much rib showing but he's getting there. He certainly FEELS like he's the king of the pasture once more.


----------



## PoptartShop

Trigger is so cute. I love the little ritual! :lol: That is adorable. & omg mud! My horse is a pig too lately. :rofl: They are so adorable.
Superman is looking good too. Such handsome horses..I mean pigs...LOL


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

@PoptartShop Trigger is truly ridiculous, but I've come to love his silly quirks and willing nature. I just had to earn his trust and become someone worthy in his eyes. He'll do anything I ask - but he might fuss and be emotionally distressed if we get in a pickle and it's my fault. He's uhm. Very animated in expressing his displeasure with me too. It's all in the face, the head, the ears. LOL He gets so exasperated with me.


Supes... I am SO glad he's looking better. It's time to put him to work a little, get him back in shape.


AJ - I'm really, really liking her. She's like a big dog... always in my back pocket, following me around the pasture. Hopefully the vet will have an opening Friday to get her the shots in her knee she needs to keep her comfortable. I'd love to give her a turn around the arena soon.


----------



## PoptartShop

I love that, the silly quirky horses are the best! They hold nothing back, LOL.

AJ is pretty too! Sorry, didn't mean to call her handsome. :lol: 
I hope the shots help her and give her some relief.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

PoptartShop said:


> I love that, the silly quirky horses are the best! They hold nothing back, LOL.
> 
> AJ is pretty too! Sorry, didn't mean to call her handsome. :lol:
> I hope the shots help her and give her some relief.



He's worthless. I mean, no really, literally worthless... can't even really be sure his breed, though the equine vet swears he's a spotted saddle horse or a SSH and Spanish Mustang cross... anyway! He's basically worthless for most people, but I wouldn't give him up now for love nor money. He's just too silly and weird.



AJ - I think they will. Vet is very hopeful. Getting the weight off that front end, and once the pen dries out, getting her moving off her hindquarters and working over ground level timbers will help her tremendously. As it is, she already does have her days where she's just full of hot air and takes off playing... I can't say she's running... she boings... with her tail crooked up and flagging... (like a white tail deer)when she's excited and playful.

I hope she never does that under saddle. How do you ride THAT out? LOL


But the vet did say she'll be like me or anyone else with a bum knee... and we take Aleve before and after a good day's work... she'll need a little bute here and there, probably a knee wrap with Draw it Out, after a good ride. She's got a few years left with adult weight, but not many. After that, it's kid packing for her. She'll also be going to a reputable breeder in November.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

Well. Sarge is gone. He began a new life with a person who knows how to put his feet to work and can ride him out if he gets dumb.

Sally is gone - she proved her rank, rude, obnoxious reputation to be true and if anything, understated the other night. It was a big dramatic deal, but she is now a junior rodeo bronc.

The sad thing is, we all know she's coming from a place of fear, distrust, and from the old scars and her one-time broken nose, abuse. I couldn't fix her. She was going to get me hurt and the very hour she was gone, it was like all the other horses were suddenly so very relaxed. You could feel the change in the pasture.

Outback stayed with me. I've talked Hubs into allowing me at least another year, maybe two, to educate her, get her cleaned up and started before trying to sell her again. She's worthless right now as completely ignorant yearling, no matter how pretty she's marked up, no matter how startling those blue eyes are.

Her education began the night her momma left.

I'm not one for shortcuts, but given her nature, I felt it best to isolate her, relatively speaking, in the pen. She isn't completely alone, Supes and Trigger hang around pretty close - but she can't hide behind Gina or Oops, she can't be rude to AJ while I'm trying to gentle her. She has her mother's right brain introvert personality and while I'm no acolyte of Parelli, the horsenality chart and how to handle them, what makes them worse, what interests them, has been a Rosetta stone for me - Trigger was the first one I used that with, but modified to suit my needs since I don't use the games or the phases.

Outback is going to need things taken slow, not piled on her or she shuts down and goes 'dead' inside. 

Her first real lesson was last night.

She had no other horses in the pen with her, so it was directed at me: Rude behavior. Backed ears, threatening to bite (though how much was bluff and how much was genuine threat, who knows? Doesn't matter). So the first lesson: Don't come at me with a sour attitude, ever, but most especially don't ever try to run me off the trough. I'm not a subordinate, I AM the Queen of the Trough.

Each time she moved in to eat, if her ears were pinned, her body language tense and neck stretched, she got driven away. The SECOND she stopped pacing, gave me two eyes and pricked ears, I backed away, invited her to the trough. If she moved forward with pinned ears after that, I immediately drove her away and let her pace, furiously, on the edge of my perimeter. If she stopped, gave me two eyes, ears forward, face pleasant and curious, I moved away again and invited her in to the trough.

This went on for three, maybe four episodes. On the fourth go, she figured it out. Kept her expression and body language polite, respectful, and didn't pin her ears. 

And so it begins.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

Okay. I ran out of time earlier. Over the weekend, I did get Outback caught, despite her mother's interference. Little Sister had to hang out with me all day. She got a badly needed worming, and since then, the pot belly has gone down considerably. The worm load (Roundworms) in her poop was nauseating... but in the past she's been impossible to catch. We did get her wormed one time, back in the autumn, but couldn't get her caught for the follow up. I went ahead and wormed Trigger and Supes while I was at it, going to get AJ, Gina, and Oops this Friday.

Next Friday I'll follow up on the boys and Outback with Quest, then the following week, hit the girls with Quest.

Outback did okay with the worming. She swallowed, me holding her muzzle shut, heat up, eyes huge. Relaxed... considered. I stepped back.. then she set back and starting slinging herself around. She was tied to my trailer. I just backed off calmly, let her have at it, kept a watchful eye on her just in case she lost her footing and hung herself. She didn't. 

Once it was over, I went right on as if nothing happened. There was no need to punish or discipline her. She knew she had only herself to blame. She got groomed, the ultra thick and plush, but dead, winter coat and baby hair are finally coming out. Looks like a large Persian cat died and melted when I brush her out and the hair sticks to the ground. The birds are having a field day.

NOW I have her in with a horse protein tub, I can make sure she's getting the right amount of feed, and she's getting Heritage 14% horse feed, all the hay she wants.

I did have to let her out last night - thunderstorms were moving in, and we were warned that substantial hail might be in the mix. I didn't want her stuck in there with no shelter. It'll storm throughout today, so once it passes, right back in she goes.

Not missing Sally. I wish she could have been 'fixed', but she wasn't my horse to fix, and she was getting worse as time went by. She was going to hurt someone, probably me, and intentionally. I may have time for a horse like Trigger, like Outback, that will learn and come to trust me, but I don't have time for a horse that's bitter and rude, and getting worse, and refuses to let you earn their trust.

I didn't have time for Sarge - he needed someone who could anticipate his sneaking bucking, put him to work for his foolery, and masterfully put his feet to work when he chose to disobey by racing back to the 'herd'. He was horribly buddy soured, and I did my best to get him out of it, and it wasn't happening. That's probably why he was at the auction, tbh.

I DO miss Sarge. He has a sweet nature, not a mean bone in him. He's a big silly goon, but he was going to get me hurt - and by accident. It was hard to not enjoy his company - he's a nice guy.

Everyone else is ticking along. AJ is enjoying life with less weight on her and her knee being taken care of. She gets kicked up in a trot to play now, when before she was reluctant to do so.

Gina needs a trim - but the biotin supplement I gave her through the winter made all the difference. I had to quit though because Sally and Sarge were shoving her off her feed and taking her supplement away from her. Now that there's peace in the pasture, I'll start her back on it.

I'm going to have to take back ALL the bad things I said about the 'kill pen' Bremer (Slang for Brahman) heifers Hubs brought home. ONE was too stupid to live and she didn't live. The rest are super chill, very polite ladies. They gate crashed the other night while I was feeding the horses (They share a pasture) and to get them all BACK in, all I had to do was call them, wave an empty bucket around, and they all came right back. They don't crowd me at the trough, they don't threaten to wad me up against the Ranger, they maintain a polite distance... but will let you scrub their top knots and follow you around like big dogs. Their big long floppy ears are cute. The calves are just adorable.

Another update. Hubs traded in the 1 ton Dodge flatbed... *sigh* (Seriously?) because he had it in his mind 'we don't need a truck that big'. Well. Okay. Fine.

What does he bring home?

A brodozer. A lifted Dodge 4wd 3/4 ton gas rig with perfect paint that's never been off pavement and has fancy aftermarket wheels and tires. To get in it, it's like getting in the saddle... Left foot on the nerf bar... hop hop UP. I don't mind that part.

It's the fact that it's super nice, and in super perfect condition. Yeah, it'll pull our trailers, but man. If I so much as get a rock chip on it, I'll never hear the end of it. Not real happy with him, but he's by nature a trader, and he always trades up, so I can't complain there.

I guess from now on I'll hook on to Blue Duck, our 96 12v Cummins 2wd long bed feed truck. I won't have to worry about getting mud or dirt in it, the paint is toast, the hood doesn't match, and it'll pull my trailer anywhere.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

Pictures of Outback.


Right before her worming. She looks so terribly awkward there. She wasn't happy being tied and kept trying to walk away, hence why her head and neck is pulled up weird. She's shedding out, big time. Ready to see her slicked off and healed from all the rain rot and ringworm from late last summer/autumn.













Last night, after her Trough Manners lessons. She's getting better about not hiding her face from me when I look at her. 48 hours after the worming, her belly has already gone down a lot in terms of bloat/pot belly.












Those eyes tho!






















Hoping as I get ahead on worming her and get her on a regular feed diet and she's not battling the bigger mares for her portion, that redness comes out of the sclera.


----------



## PoptartShop

Aww, sorry to hear that about Sarge & Sally, but at least Sarge will be worked and happy. As for Sally, I hope they can figure her out. I understand, it's better that you didn't keep her and get hurt. I'm glad your herd is more relaxed though. Having tense vibes is no good.

That's how my horse is, kinda like Outback. You have to take things slow & be patient, or she will shut down. It does all pay off though. Sounds like she is full of herself! :lol: Good for you, doing the 'pressure-release' method, backing away when she does good, then driving her away when she doesn't. She will learn in no time, miss testy!

I have to worm my horse this weekend, she's due. I'm glad you got everyone done. Glad to hear Outback was okay with it too! That's a step in the right direction.  She is sooo cute, I love her markings and those eyes! :O Yay for shedding too!!

Oooh, a new truck sounds nice. LOL, yeah you have to be careful. My boyfriend got a truck a few months ago, he still yells at me if I even get one ounce of mud in there. :lol:


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

Tonight's class...

She had dinner with the boys, never moved away from me while at the trough, never backed her ears. Once the boys were done, they were escorted out of the pen, she was shut in by herself. I walked back in - she backed her ears to trotted off and refused to let me get close. Okay then. I got the makeshift lunge whip (Old fishing pole with a saddle string on the tip). She wanted to trot and run off, she got to trot and run. If she slowed down, but wouldn't look at me, she got to keep moving. She made about four passes around the pen before she stopped, looked at me with both eyes.

I dropped the pole immediately. She relaxed, kept looking at me. I walked over, she let me love all over her.

I walked out.

Let her think about it for about an hour, walked back out, leaned against the pen about 10 feet from her, watched the calves play in the pasture. She sidled up. I ignored her.

When I did finally acknowledge her, I found her scratchy spot (FINALLY). It's where her neck joins her shoulder. She almost curled up on me. Then Trigger had to come over and beg for attention from his side of the pen. I walked off and lavished him with lovins. She followed, lingered around the gate.

I went back through the pen - she followed me. Gave her some more scritchings.

Let her alone another hour.

Rinse, repeat.

She was following me all around the pen by dark. Hubs pulled the ranger nearby, was getting another gate into the bigger pasture, she went over to investigate, clearly expected him to scratch her too. He ignored her but it was because he wasn't expecting her to approach him instead of the other way around. LOL

I'd say it all ended on a good note. The fishing pole was in use for less than 5 minutes.

Daughter was watching the initial feet moving. I pointed out that we'll have to pay very close attention to her body language and look for any 'try' no matter how small, and release pressure immediately, no questions, no delay, then reward. She's smart, she's just needing to understand the bad manners she learned from her mother will do her no favors when it comes to humans.

i get off work early every other Friday. I'm also off every other Friday. I work in the morning, but we'll resume tomorrow afternoon. I have no idea what class we'll have tomorrow. We'll just have to see what tomorrow brings.


----------



## Elsie

She sure is a cute filly. I hope you have fun with the process too.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

Elsie said:


> She sure is a cute filly. I hope you have fun with the process too.



Thank you!


So far, it's been... interesting... and rewarding. When she makes the choice to come to me, say for that delicious scratchy spot scrubbing, she's alive in the eyes. You can see the lights are on in her eyes. In the past, if we had to catch her and put a halter on her, something not her choice, she was dead in the eyes. She would submit, but just retreat internally, be closed off... exactly like her momma. Sally (her momma) would back her ears, run away or offer to kick or bite... Outback was learning to do the same thing. Momma is gone now, and it's the difference between night and day, how she's getting people friendly (Well, maybe not friendly, she's just not outgoing, but at least people interested) now that she's gone.



I'm loving seeing the lights come on in her eyes.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

@*PoptartShop* - I'm not happy about it, really, because I hate knowing their fate is uncertain now. Sarge is more likely than Sally to live out the rest of his life as a using horse, being ridden and cared for.

Sally? I know eventually, and probably sooner than later, she'll be sold down the line for slaughter. It would have been kinder to put her down on our place, but it wasn't my choice to make.

The good news is I think our daughter has learned her lesson on dragging in kill pen horses. Sarge was mine, and I worked to get him sold to someone who could do something with him.

Sally? I think she was too hard headed, to shut down emotionally, to ever get through to her and she was going to hurt one of us. Sarge would have hurt one of us eventually too, but at least for him it would be on accident. I think Sally was rude and mean enough to do it on purpose.


----------



## WildestDandelion

Been a while since you posted this but I loved reading it. I am from Oklahoma myself (Choctaw), and a legal assistant. Getting my first horse next week, and anxious to death about it, but also very excited.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

WildestDandelion said:


> Been a while since you posted this but I loved reading it. I am from Oklahoma myself (Choctaw), and a legal assistant. Getting my first horse next week, and anxious to death about it, but also very excited.



CONGRATS! Be sure to check back and let us all know how it goes!


Outback... has become a rump scratcher. She's gone from shy, not even curious she's so shy, to walking up... and if you ignore her long enough, she'll turn her butt to you and wiggle it. First time she did it, I casually backed up - because her momma was a kicker... not just a little cow kick either. Sally was a Both Guns Blazing, aiming for your face, kicker.


Nup. Outback just wants her booty scrubbed. She's down with anything that means she gets scrubbed up. She's shedding out, finally losing that super fine, very thick baby hair plus her shaggy winter coat. Ready to see how she looks slicked up.


And I bought her. Paid 300.00 for her. Daughter, at first didn't want to sell her, said I'll just 'make something of her and sell her for a profit'... well. IDK. Maybe. She's a baby though, and Trigger isn't getting any younger. He's 12 now, maybe 13. Eventually, he'll need to be retired to trail riding. Depending on what I see in Outback over the next year or two will be the deciding factor on whether I keep her or not. Until then, I'm treating her like I'm keeping her. Whether it's me, or someone else down the road, she needs a solid foundation, and I hope I can get that under her.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

Pictures from the weekend. LOL IN order.

Trigger was tattling on Superman, who was out, mowing the lawn as a reward for not spazzing out when he got fly spray sponged this weekend. Already the little black cattle flies are just eating our horses UP. And it's so early in the season!


Second picture was Trigger verbally tattling. He would look at me, neigh, then look at Supes... then look at me, neigh, then look at Supes.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

Also from this weekend. These are from Saturday. I noticed Gina dragging her back right foot, not wanting to put pressure on it. Daughter, already on fire for the bay roan filly from Arkansas, decided she was going to be the one to pick Gina's feet. Lo and behold - there was a layer of red clay, a HICKORY NUT, and more red clay. I'm sure Gina has a tender foot after that, but she nearly went to sleep standing there... she almost laid down once.

Oops got her feet picked by New Boyfriend - the dogs AND the horses like him, and he works, he isn't rude, brash, or egotistical. I hope it works out and he's not a jackwagon in secret. I think Friday morning will be the day our farrier gives Oops her first trim. She does well with her feet held... just kept giving Boyfriend a wedgie and swishing her nose over his back in that picture. Kept looking at me like: Uhhmmmm what... what is he... doing? Is this necessary?


Last one, babygirl tried out her Poppa's saddle after I put the bigger Monel-type stirrups on it. That's my dad, PaPa with her. She threw a wild fit when we made her get off the saddle.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

Well, weekend update. 



LAST Friday Oops got her feet trimmed for the first time ever. She wasn't super pleased with it - she was kinda confused actually, but she did okay. She thought she was big stuff when Tony got through with her though. 



AJ... LOL. Went to sleep getting her feet done. That's the most chill horse I've ever seen.


We're packed up, locked and loaded for a camping trip this weekend. I'll be meeting T my barrel racing trail riding buddy and her daughter at Coffee Mill tomorrow morning. Riding out at 10 am. Coming back, setting up camp.

My husband, dad, and son are coming down after 5 - bringing dad's bass tracker crappie boat and the 5th wheel. Plans are to fire up the propane fish cooker (Which fit nicely in my tack room on the trailer) and have a fish fry Saturday night. MMM mmm. HARD TO BEAT CAMP COOKED CRAPPIE AND TATERS!


I gotta run down square bales... its the time of the year when they're hard to come by - all of last years are gone and the first cuttings of the spring haven't happened yet. I think Mr. Trigger will have to make do with bermuda hay from Tractor Supply. He loves it, but it's always really rich and kinda gives him the poops if I let him have too much. Might try the timothy/alfalfa hay too. IDK.


IF I can get another copy of Superman's Coggins aka Traveling Papers, I may bring him down as well - he's needing the rides to get him back in shape. I get along with him fine, and he gets along being left alone at camp, tied to a hi-line, just fine. He gives no figs. I'm debating. I'm curious to see how Trigger does without a camp buddy - will he slow up on the trails a bit more, knowing not only is there nothing to run back to but a hi-line, but also no pals to b.s. around with? Or will he be more nervous for being alone?

IDK. I'll find out tomorrow. We'll be gone until Sunday night, so you guys have a wonderful, blessed Easter weekend.


----------



## PoptartShop

That sounds like a fun weekend planned!  I hope you have a lovely time, and happy Easter to you as well! Glad the farrier visit went well for Oops & AJ! Good girls!

Trigger may be a bit anxious not being with his buddy, but I think it will be good for him too. You'd be surprised, he may be just fine! At my previous place, my mare was with 2 other horses. They were SUPER close, a small herd. Well, I took her out on some trails (without them) and she was actually fine. But at home, if I took her away, she'd be buddy sour. Took awhile for her to get out of it, but eventually she did. It may be good for Trigger! Have a BLAST!!


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

PoptartShop said:


> That sounds like a fun weekend planned!  I hope you have a lovely time, and happy Easter to you as well! Glad the farrier visit went well for Oops & AJ! Good girls!
> 
> Trigger may be a bit anxious not being with his buddy, but I think it will be good for him too. You'd be surprised, he may be just fine! At my previous place, my mare was with 2 other horses. They were SUPER close, a small herd. Well, I took her out on some trails (without them) and she was actually fine. But at home, if I took her away, she'd be buddy sour. Took awhile for her to get out of it, but eventually she did. It may be good for Trigger! Have a BLAST!!



Yeah, IDK. Trigger doesn't buddy sour, per se. Mostly because no matter who I've put him out to pasture with, he is the lowest of all low horses. He stays driven 'out'. Superman tolerates him, will even share the trough with him since Trigger asks so nicely, but they're not really buddies. Surprisingly the closest 'buddy' Trigger has right now is Outback and she's not ready for being ponied along yet, or I'd take her. Maybe by autumn she will be, but not now.


His biggest thing that causes him to get hasty is A. Other horses that make him feel like they're driving him *Superman doesn't do that*, and B. Barn Soured... but only at home. I think he figured out real quick there's no good reason to hurry back to camp. Becauuuuse then what are you gonna do? Stand around for a few hours, get saddled up again, and go out again.



I think I'll go it with just Trigger to see how he behaves with no familiar faces waiting on him at the hi line this weekend. I think it would do him some good for it to be just me and him.


Also, TY. I just hope to have fun, ride out, ride back, and nobody gets hurt. I don't ask for much.


----------



## PoptartShop

Yeah, it will be good for him to get out a bit. And just be with you! That will be nice.  Right, no reason for him to try to hurry back. LOL! :lol: Have a great time!!!


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

Cannot brag enough on Trigger after this weekend. He really has made one hell of a trail horse. 



We traveled with no horses from home this weekend. Just me and and him. We were there at camp early, no one else on the place. He hollered a few times, then realized I WAS the 'other horse' there. I left him ground tied, he mowed the grounds around the hi-line - it was thick with rye grass, timothy, and alfalfa. He otherwise stayed in my shadow the entire time. He got antsy when the other two horses and my friend and her daughter arrived - he knows them, hollered and paced and pawed at the hi line for them, but we generally ignored him. The good news is that it didn't take much to redirect his attention on me - usually just snapping my fingers and giving him a harsh HEERRRREE... knock that off! worked fine.



The trails were one huge boggy, swampy mess. There were snakes, there were hogs, there was a guy with bird dogs running in the woods, who got on the hogs and drove them right into us.... well. Close enough I was surprised I couldn't smell them. There were other groups of trail riders, one large one, about 9 or 10 people on horses and ponies... and by and large, Trigger was wonderful.


We had a few disagreements, we had one narrow but dark creek with a weird sunlight/shadow thing going that convinced him there were alligators lurking, and he refused to cross it in any fashion. I had to let friend and her daughter on their horses go first. He was golden after that.

There's a very nice, very new, very sturdy horse bridge in one place on Trail 3 - he normally spazzes there, and other horses have to lead first. Not this weekend. He dropped his head, sniffed his way across, and generally trucked right along. We had a disagreement at a mud hole with a tree trunk fallen over it. I wanted to go off roading - normally he doesn't mind off roading at all, unless he thinks it's a bog area concealed by fallen leaves, and it may have been... so I trusted his judgment and let him step over the log... he chose the right side of the hole.



And PLOOP.... That is where the mud was really deep, really soft, and about a foot, or maybe even two, deeper than either of us expected. He almost went down, fell to the right. I almost fell down on the left. Recovered with an ugly panic grab to the horn. Composed myself quickly, and he did the same, and off we went, with my friend laughing all the way out behind us - she was waiting to see me soaked in the muddy water. LOL I disappointed her.


(Guess what? THE NEXT TIME we crossed that area, he listened to me and went left... the ground was solid under the muddy water on that side.)



Had another time when her daughter, who is 8, needed a pee break. So I dismounted, loosened the girth, let Trigger snack on the delicious grass and sedge he adored... tightened back up, got my left foot in the stirrup... and off he goes at a brisk walk back toward the other two horses. I had my left foot in the stirrup, just kinda standing there like, really? 



**sigh***


Let me pause here. I know a LOT of people who see that happen, and I just throw a leg over, and off we go. I don't discipline him for that. Those folks tell me I should 'beat his ***'. Yeah, I get it. And if this were Gina, Supes, or AJ, or any other horse - I would.


But here's why I don't. Given he is more than likely been conditioned to do this, to start moving and moving quickly once he feels me with one foot in the stirrup - I'm slowly working it out of him. As a probable former relay horse, they are taught the moment a rider has a foot in the stirrup to GO NOW. It used to be all the time he did this, now it's less and less with every trip we ride. NORMALLY when he gets in motion when I get my foot in the stirrup, I shove him, make him square up, and he stops moving. This weekend, he was still a little wigged out from the hogs that came our way. I just got my leg over the saddle, popped my boot in the right stirrup, and off we went. 



Friend was laughing about that too. Said I looked like a trick rider on the trail. LOL


She agreed with me though - he's conditioned to do this. It's not willful disobedience. That I've gotten him to stop doing it as much as I have, but that I'm still prepared to know what to do when he does, and saddle up and go, is probably the best I'm going to be able to do with him. Keep working on him, keep reducing the incidence level, be prepared to accept him for what he is and get along with him. I have had to learn to ride him, not try to 'fix' or micromanage his every little flaw.



And it seems Trigger is willing to do the same for me: Accept me for what I am and work to get along with me. He's trying. And since he's trying to be what I need, I'm trying to do the same for him so we can keep meeting in the middle. He's slowing down, calming down, I'm learning to be better in the saddle and up my skill level. 



The most pride I had in him on the trail - my friend was watching us the entire time. Her horses are not nervous or reactive. They're big, they're HUGE actually and calm in nature, perhaps some of the most chill horses I've seen except for my AJ. The hogs concerned them, but they weren't wigged right out.

Trigger was. But he held his ground. I held mine. Oddly, I wasn't fearful. I wasn't nervous. I was curious, interested - I'd never seen that many hogs and piglets together in one group. The only time I felt a twinge of concern in the back of my mind was when the boar got separated and circled behind is - almost a flanking maneuver. I was already casually dismounting when I heard T say, in a very calm, low voice - We need to get out of the saddle....


Trigger watched the stray, shaking like a leaf, just trembling all over like he used to do when someone got out a lariat and started twirling and throwing it as if to rope a steer. He shuffled his feet a little at first, then held his ground, motionless, looking over my shoulder (LOL), but still shaking. It took about 15 minutes for the hogs, the dogs running them, and Mr. Whistle Blower in the Woods to clear out. By then, Trigger's head was down, foot cocked, and he was dozing.


Friend watched it all - Said "Booyyyyy if you'd have let the pitch or volume of your voice go up, or your heart rate had jumped, even just a tiny bit? He'd have been GONE. But he stayed for you - because you were solid for him."


That made me feel pretty good about what I've done with and for Trigger and how far I've come along. I've learned to keep a loose seat, I've learned to keep my emotions calm and in check, no matter what. We still have our disagreements on the trail, we still squabble from time to time, he still lapses back into his old life as a probably relay racer, but he's come so far and he's taught me so much about how to ride and how to understand horses. Every time we go out, I learn something new. 



And it's true... you never ride the same horse twice. It's hard to understand, at first, but the differences, ride to ride, are there. Subtle sometimes, but every ride is different. I'm different every time, he's different every time.


We're figuring it out together.


(In another vein, I've lost some weight, but I am looking at this picture thinking no wonder my knees were killing me - I need to let my stirrup leathers out another hole since changing my type of stirrup.)


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

I forgot the Worry Tree and the NOPE Creek.

Worry tree: We took the trails in reverse direction this weekend, and things just look entirely different when you go backwards. There were two or three big, but rotten oaks that had recently fallen - the poison ivy was still green but wilted on the trunks. That first ride, we were out from 1 pm to almost 5. By then the sun was getting low, and from a rise of land, looking across the next rise, the play of shadow and light left parts of the trunks of this series of fallen trees looking black and roughly bear or hog shaped, and it was in an area where we've seen hogs and hog sign before. He was on high alert, and was head-high, nostrils and eyes huge, tap dancing around, worried, worried, worried. I quit fighting him on the third one - it worried him the most, and I let T and her big boy, Wiz, go first. He was mostly okay after that, but we made a point to ride that same area several more times over the weekend. He was fine with it coming from the opposite direction, and when the sun was higher in the sky - it looked less worrisome. He did good the subsequent rides... did a lot of looking, but his head was down, he was sniffing, not too tense.

OBVIOUSLY those shadows COULD have been a bear!

The Nope Creek... I don't know WHY that was problem for him - we've crossed it several times and it wasn't muddy... so he should have been able to see the bottom, and he had not trouble with real muddy water. I think it was a combination of slick trails on either side, and the also the play of light and dark made it LOOK like black water and very deep. It wasn't.

That was another occasion he just wasn't having it until Wiz went first. After that, he was golden.

Obviously there could have been alligators in it.

Also: After our ride last month at Platter Flats where he was feeling fresh and frisky, and he was acting like a lunatic - We TROTTED the entire time, galloped some, and jumped logs and creeks for giggles - I was relieved this time he was feeling more subdued. A few times he felt the need to kick it into 4 High and trot down and up a muddy creek bank, but I think he was just trying to wake me up a little. LOL Other times, I TRIED to kick him into a trot, and he'd go for about 5 seconds, then NUP. Don't wanna. And that was a good thing. I didn't have to fight him to keep him at a walk, especially with the trails that deep in slick clay mud, we did only a few circles. Those were at the NOPE Creek and the Worry Tree - he wanted to go away from them, not to them. He's made so much progress as a trail horse, and again, can't stress enough how proud I am of him for being such a sure footed, trustworthy horse.

I can ride him with no stirrups now (Kinda had to this weekend - I kept forgetting to take my stirrups out another hole and my knees were screaming after 3 hours in the saddle), on a fully loose rein, through mud and shadow and water, and it's a wonderful feeling to trust him that much and know he trusts me too.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

A few more pix from the weekend, posted with permission.


I myself don't tend to take a lot of pictures, I'm more of a observer who likes to capture the memory in my mind. So thankful for friends who are shutterbugs!


Note: That mudhole contains a cottonmouth. He was highly peeved at us. Horses payed him no mind, and we just passed him right on by.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

I forgot Trigger's incredibly naughty moment and by the time I'd gotten back to the trailer, from going to the bathroom 100 yards away, it was too late to do anything about it. My son, despite me TELLING HIM TO WAIT UNTIL THE VERY LAST THING WE DO, loaded Trigger. Trigger was acting like a nut about the trailer this weekend, and I had to get on to him a few times for kicking, pawing and throwing himself around so much. In fact, he kicked a hole in the too thin divider between the first stall and the stud stall in the horse box. It was cheap material, I was more worried he'd cut himself on it, so he had to ride home the much larger rear box.

I knew what to expect this weekend.

Son didn't listen to me. 

He loaded fine. But then didn't have anyone there to shut the door as he was getting out, nor did he tie him.... and Trigger kept turning to follow him out. Son sssshed him... and Trigger straight up bit him for blocking his escape.

I arrived back at the trailer 5 minutes after it happened. Son was only reddened on his arm a little, but was otherwise outraged.

Part of me was aggravated with him for not listening, but I know he was just trying to be proactive and help, and part of me was aggravated with Trigger for acting like a NUT on trailering. 

My trailer is parked well out in Trigger's pasture. We WILL be working on loading/sending in/standing patiently while in this weekend. Can't this week after work - rain is moving in and won't be breaking until Saturday night.

Oh - yay. Just what we wanted. MOAR RAIN.


----------



## PoptartShop

Wow, I am so glad you had such a good time. What a good boy Trigger was for you. Sucks about the mud, but I'm glad you still enjoyed it! In time he will get the whole 'ok, she put her foot in, I SHOULD NOT MOVE' thing. :lol: It's a hard habit to break for him I'm sure, since he was conditioned for it. Looks like you had such a fun time! I'm sure Trigger enjoyed getting out & exploring! 

Oh Trigger! I was just talking about how good he was being...then bam, just saw your post about the trailer. :lol: Ah! That will be good to work on too. Then he will get used to it & learn how to be patient. Ha, he is in for it!

BOO about the rain though. Like that is the last thing you need!


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

Yeahhhh. He gone learn. LOL Again, I think there's a lot of MUST GO NOW in him, and he was conditioned to be that way. He stops the second the truck starts moving. Doesn't mean I can just let him keep being a nutcase about it though.


And yeah, so. so. tired of rain. I have stuff TO DO outside! My pool and backyard are two weeks behind, because of rain.


AND LOVED seeing your weekend too over at FB btw!


----------



## PoptartShop

Right, it is definitely tough to reverse that! He will get it in no time though. Ugh, that sucks about the darn rain. :icon_rolleyes: I feel like EVERY time the ground starts to dry up, bam, back to mud. Every. Single. Time.

And thank you!!  It was really fun! The rain held off luckily, when we got done it started to pour! :lol:


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

So. Class started last night. J didn't want to wait until this weekend. They are in consecutive order. As suspected, while he understands round pen work, he's never been lunged. He had to learn that first. She got kinda hot on him - right before I started filming he'd make about a quarter of a pass around her, then stop, square up to her, very bold, very defiant. She had to turn things up a notch. The gloves came off. He 'got it' in about 30 minutes. By the end, he was fighting her to get IN the trailer and be still while in there. It became his Do Nothing Safe Space. He was fine emotionally when it was all over with - he was hanging around all up in our business after this for the rest of the evening.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

Outback also got class last night. This was the end result of a half hour of drama. She was NOT having it with that lead line, was NOT figuring out the lunging at all, but in fairness to her, J was skipping a step - desensitizing.


Sooooo, she got to learn to not panic and go over backwards or throw herself down when being led, or the lead rope gets snaked around her knee (That was intentional, she learned to lift her leg with the pressure and hold and wait, calmly), she learned to spin her butt away from the rope if it was pulled behind her legs and behind.


Her lessons are leading up to, hopefully, having a solid foundation under her. Trigger has nothing. Probably had a saddle slapped on him, cowboyed out, then taught neck reining, etc. He has massive holes in his education, but he's a clever boy and he's figuring out How this Works quickly for his age of 14 years. Glad he remains willing to try for us.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

Been a while. Spring sucked. It rained almost the entire month of May and most of June. We were so sick of rain. Then it just.... stopped. Today is the first day in three weeks or so that it's rained a drop and boy did we need it! The good news is, there is so. much. hay and it's running about 7 bucks a square bale.

Superman is back to losing weight again - grazing, I suppose is going to have to just be busy work. We were hoping he wouldn't need feed daily once the grass came in. Not going to happen. So back to Purina Senior Feed and mineral tubs we go.

Red, daughter's cow-bred bay roan filly finally got bulldogged and haltered up - she's had a different outlook on life since she's been having to wear a halter and drag a lead rope around the pasture the past three weeks. Outback got the same treatment and her attitude is greatly improved as well.

Trigger is grounded. He has to live with the 10 Bremer cows and the 3 calves in the 40 acre pasture out back because he was starting to play hard to get while in with Outback and Red. He also has a brand new outlook on life and is back to being my buddy again. He's not isolated, mind you. He shares a fence with Red, Outback, and Supes - they often stand around together, next to the fence between their respective pastures.

AJ's knee looks normal, not all swollen and arthritic - she, Gina, and Oops are living on the 75 acre pasture, which means she's moving around a lot more for grazing. We've been taking her for bareback rides in a halter lately and riding her, Oops, and Gina to the big pond on the 40 and swimming them. AJ seems to really love swimming and it's like riding a whale, she's so big. Just... hang on to the mane and float with the belly on her back when she goes! She also has a biiiggg, rolling gait, and it's just so WEIRD for me now that I've ridden rough riding Trigger so much! But she's soooo smooth with a saddle on... just hard to hang on to bareback!

A friend we've been riding with came out and rode Gina to go swimming last week. Keep in mind we let J's boyfriend ride Gina and he talked pretty... bad... about how useless and not a good horse she was.... G rode her, bareback, in nothing but a halter, and G rides all day, every day. Gina demonstrated all four gaits, went anywhere G asked, and even demonstrated a sweet sliding stop for her. As suspected, the BF was one of those big talk, not a lot of experience cowboys.


Oops has been getting some wet saddle pads on her, though not as many as I'd like - she's just not a big horse at all, and while she's 3 and a half and strong built, she needs a scrappy, punchy young cowboy on her - we've found two and those boys absolutely love riding her. She's been swimming with them - bareback in nothing but a halter and lead rope, she's been on the trails with them. She's learning a lot from those two and she's turning out to be a willing little trail horse.


I've vended at rodeos... one had a Llama Mamma race... where ladies were loaded onto a llama in a bucking chute, gate was pulled, and the ladies had to ride their llama in a straight line all the way to the other end of the arena. 

I've been camping and day trip riding, fighting the malaria pit known as a swimming pool, planting flowers, and working on my trailer. It REALLY needs cleaned now - B.S. and I camped with friends from Thursday night. Went to the* Kueckelhan Ranch Rodeo* Thursday night on the way through, then headed on out to Coffee Mill Lake and camped until yesterday afternoon.

Trigger only teleported once this weekend, and at his own shadow. I worked on riding his pacey trot better, he worked on shutting down when I asked him to. He didn't try to walk off on me at the mount a single time and he figured out if he'll reach back, tap my shin with his nose, I'll give him a peppermint snack. By the end of Saturday's evening ride, I could tap him with a finger, on the shoulder, on the side with the snack, he'd tap my shin, get his snack. If I mounted and forgot, he'd tap two or three times to get my attention. Now I'm doing the tap-for-snack trick to get him to stop and stand still on the trail. If he doesn't stop and stand still, he has to do tight circles and keep his feet moving, with opportunities to stop and stand still- but we're not going to continue forward until he stops and stands for a few seconds. He gets no snack when he has to do the circles. We had a boar hog bust out in front of us after just crossing the horse bridge this time. He froze, no fight OR flight. He froze.

Another ride, we took the less traveled trail 3 Wet. It wasn't wet, but it was webby. So. many. orb spiders! Trigger was DONE not even halfway through, bless him. He wanted OUT of that creek bottom. By the time we saw daylight, he was throwing his head a little. He sounded like an old west coal-fueled train, huffing and snorting with every breath (LOUD), and was fast-stepping it. 

"I hate my job, I hate my job, I hate my job..."

We see the trail junction ahead, break out into the clearing, and he is doing his old Trigger Head Jiggle like he does when I ask him to go somewhere we shouldn't bo, and it goes to crap.... after he tried to tell me we shouldn't go there but I insisted we do it anyway... and it it got our tail in a crack...

"I'M DONE. SO. DONE. WITH THIS B.S. TRAIL, LADY!" 

Stopped at the trail junction, asked everyone else if we could take a moment for me to get out of the saddle and bring him down a little because he was SPUN OUT mentally.. then I saw the problem. His entire face was covered in webs, and his fluffy, very substantial forelock was matted with webs... a black and white spiny orb spider was swinging like Spider Man off the end of his nose and making a run for his left nostril.
.
His brave person had to save him from the Spiny Orb Weaver and clean his face and mane out before he'd calm down.

He's become a good and trusted trail horse.

Be prepared for a photo blitz after this one.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

From May - went to Florida, took a 5 hour ride on Tennesse Walking Horses. LOVED their gaiting! The trail boss was awesome, but she was shocked when we showed up in our boots and jeans and ball caps. She's used to flip flops and shorts, impulse trip riders with zero experience.


Obviously my daughter was exhausted afterwards. She uhm... had a hitch in her git along the next day.


I, however, had no soreness - those horses were smooth as silk. And it's from that ride that I got the idea to get Trigger to tap my shin for a reward for standing still when mounting and stopping for REALSY on the trails when asked. These horses were taught the same thing, and it was carrot pieces they were given.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

Daughter and I on the way to my barrel racing, trail riding, horse camp BFF's wedding last month; and BS, JW (the guy acting silly), and me, on Gina (JW); Oops (BS) and AJ(me) from one of our first pond swimming adventure. Both Oops and Gina tossed JW and BS, on purpose, to roll in the water. AJ just wanted to swim and for a moment, the story of the Kelpie made sense... she headed straight for deep water, me clinging to her mane and letting my body and belly float along on her back. HOW I stayed on her bareback IDK. Her gait is so different from Trigger's and it's just... huge and rolling. Lot of motion, but it's smooth - a bit like being in a boat on the ocean.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

From our ride about 3 weeks ago at Platter Flats on Lake Texoma. The young lady in overalls is G, the one who rode Gina bareback and pretty much disproved EVERYTHING J's BF tried to say about Gina. She is also on the pivot/drill team and had brought her pivot horse to ride that day. JD rode Oops, and that kid is like a tick on a dog's back. Sometimes he'd get tickled about something and roll around in the saddle, laughing, other times they'd come trotting by with him laying across the saddle on his belly like a dead body in a western movie. He did all sorts of nonsense on her and she never once balked or boogered as his shenanigans.


Trigger was actually worn. out. after this ride. That's the first time I've seen him this tired.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

Here's Red aka Little Sakem Dancer. 

She had to suffer the indignity of being forcibly caught and roped 3 weeks ago - this skin on her back leg had started breaking open and leaking blood at the old scar and swelling on her left hind. The vet couldn't treat her until we could get a halter on her for liability reasons.

It cost me two 30 packs of Keystone Light to get some punchy young people out here - but I learned a helluva lot in less than an hour. G and her siblings and close friends KNOW horses. They don't just cowboy them. 

So. Red... actually is sound. There's nothing in the swollen area. She simply took an injury in November (Before daughter bought her) and it was bone deep and damaged the bone. The bone mended thicker and the flesh is still healing. She'll be fine, but that leg may always be a little ugly. The vet liked her color, her confirmation, her way of going/movement, her pedigree. When it's time to consider breeding her, there is a local, older stallion, a Hancock/Blue Valentine sooty blue roan who is suitable and has a complementary blood line. He belongs to G and is something of a local legend. A foal of his would sell well locally and his stud fees and the mare care, for us, are negligible. 

Depending on the type of momma she is, we have access to a neighbor's (I say neighbor, he lives two miles away) stallion - he is an own son of High Brow Cat - that would inject a strong name back into the pedigree... but that's a long way down the road. 

For now, daughter is simply doing ground work and continuing to gentle Red down. The vet agreed with Daughter - there's not a mean bone in this filly. She's sweet natured and intelligent, just an unhandled 3 year old. G will be the one to get her started under saddle this autumn.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

Trailer interior update. From two weekends ago. I'm not finished, ran out of time and energy and was working in the heat and humidity.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

From the trailer working weekend. Outback got all up in my son's business while he was trying to help Hubs back up to a boat trailer. I had just hollered out the trailer door that if he'll scratch her deep, at that chestnut/sorrel spot on her mane, and scrub it good, it's a scratchy spot.


She was tossing her head and curling up in delight when he made this face - he thought she was about to whap him in the face with her head. LOL Looks like SHE found HIS scratchy spot in that picture.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

Lastly - from this past weekend at Coffee Mill.


Me and Trigger, photobombing BS and Gina by the lake; BS and Gina without the photobombing dangerous duo, and other various pictures.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

Looking back through those. LOL. Trigger, standing there ground tied, his back all swayed, grass fat and happy - we laughed and laughed at him this weekend. He'd be standing there all slouchy and gut hanging down, but the second something caught his attention, that back would snap tight like it was on big rubber bands. He's just ridiculous.


He also loves raw, fresh corn on the cob. He even likes it grilled. Gina didn't care for it grilled but loved the cantaloupe half I brought for her. Trigger wasn't a fan of the cantaloupe - he turned his nose up and his head away - ew. So she got his half as well. Potato chips though... now those were a huge hit with Trigger.


Ready to go again!


----------



## carshon

What great updates! Your trailer looks fantastic and it sounds like you have had quite a good summer so far/


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

Ah the joys of riding horses... and the subtle tells they have. Friday was a whole lot of I don't wannnaaaa... lots of lazy movement, foot dragging, tripping... they were pouting - Trigger and Gina especially. Saturday, day 2 of the riding, all the horses were grouchy. Looked at us Saturday morning like... you're joking? By Saturday evening, they were grumbling but moving out nicely when asked, picking feet up, paying attention.


Saturday evening... I was way out ahead, along with a riding buddy and her big red barrel horse, Dan. I was working on having better control on the trot - when we heard T's daughter, A, who rides the bigggg buckskin, let out a for real, blood curdling, ear piercing, heart stopping scream of terror. Then a second, and a third. Trigger and whip around, and in the area where Sarge bucked me off back in December, I see a glimpse of big ol' Whiz at an easy, lazy lope. A is hanging off the side of the stirrup, I can't tell how or why, but I can see her clinging to the saddle horn... Whiz's barrel reins are around his neck, not in her hands. 



Trigger and I had to kick it up and head back. He gave me his roughest, stompiest, most huffy pacey hard jarring trot he'd ever given me... he was ****ED we had to double back, but he got a little reminder I was wearing spurs - and I've learned how and when to use them...


Before we could get there, T is drawn up beside Whiz and A... she's on her 2 year old roan filly... Whiz is agitated, but standing still... A is still STANDING on one stirrup, sobbing uncontrollably...


A ginormous orange/golden orb spider, about the size of a half-dollar, had plopped out of a tree and had landed on her horn bag... that's when the screaming started, and Whiz, being the upstanding fellow he is, didn't bolt... he just carried his girl to 'safety'. The spider fallen off almost immediately, but the scare had already happened. 



God love him... Whiz wouldn't let anyone close to A. She hopped back into the saddle, still sobbing - if T and Rosie moved close, Whiz would stomp one massive hind leg, just pound the ground. If Trigger and I moved closer on the front, he'd stomp a huge front leg. He wouldn't let anyone near his girl until she had calmed down and taken the reins back in her hands.


When it was all over, we had her laughing again, and honestly, that ride! She does a lot of silly stuff on Whiz, and she's had her hiney in a saddle since she was 3... and it shows... she could be a trick rider.



Two things: 



1. Whiz knew she was UPset, but that there was no real threat - no predator coming for them, no one had gotten hurt (Like if her mom and Rosie had taken a fall), he just knew she was upset and he moved her... and honestly, mostly... him... to safety... and then wouldn't let anyone near either of them until she'd calmed down - and of course, when she calmed down, she stopped feeding her fear and concern into him.... but he took care of her.



2. Trigger gave me the roughest gait he had on purpose because he was ****ed off about being made to double back on the trail. That was intentional. Had the footing been better, I'd have goosed him into a lope just to get him moving smoother. He slung his head, stiffened his neck, and was highly agitated when we got back to A and Whiz - but that could have been her upset and also, frankly, my worry and concern feeding into him. We had to do a LOT of cool down circles and a little backing up, but considering the situation, and the horse I'm talking about - he did good.



Once we were moving again, he got his chance to trot and lope a little for the joy of running - there's a stretch of easy trail, sandy soil but not too deep or too lose to be concerning. I let him off his chain there, worked mostly on the trot again and trying to figure out what his cues are to gait... he gave me a few steps of a running walk, but again, not enough to call it gaiting.


Speaking of spurs... I still ride with the stationary ball spurs. Trigger doesn't need a roweled spur and when he hears one on your boot and you get in the saddle, he still gets spun out. I've spent the last year getting my leg position and muscle control, muscle memory, up to snuff and it's still not where I want it to be, but it's getting there. Wearing the spurs and figuring out how and when to use them has been it's own challenge. I'm working on earning them... and they came in handy this weekend. There were quite a few times he didn't want to double back, so a gentle but firm reminder with the balls of the spurs, just rolling them along his belly, gave him a LOT of encouragement to go the way I wanted him to go. Too close to a tree on a trail? A little encouragement of just that spur, on that side, had him moving away from the pressure before my shin got scraped on a stob or my boot got hung in green briars.


Did some riding without stirrups - my stirrup holes are just right to be wrong... one hole longer, I can't get up on the balls of my feet at a trot, or any other time I need to - there's no clearance. The hole they're in, my right knee starts to scream at the 3 hour mark - but I think I just need to quit trying to be tough and actually take about 5 minutes out of the saddle to walk it off. In the past I was honestly afraid I'd be too stiff in the knees to get back in the saddle - and there aren't a lot of safe areas to use a fallen log as a mounting block - too many snakes out this time of year, poison ivy knee deep... just 100 reasons to not get off the trail in most areas.


Although, there are some good places to go off roading on the trails - near the lake, there's a bypass loop that goes right along the edge of the water. It's a raised area, similar to a dike or pond dam, a tad steep but I'd say intermediate in skill level, nothing hairy... The immediate area has a lot of steep climbs of varying difficulty, and it's mostly clear of underbrush... 



Mr. Trigger didn't want to stop and chill for pictures, he wanted to chug along down the trail, so while B was getting her picture taken on Gina, I put him in 4wd and we went climbing uppp and downnnn in the woods. There's a picture of B by the lake, with me on Trigger behind her, photobombing... that was me, being silly, while Trigger was in motion. Right after that, I said okay, buddy... you don't want to stop, then let's work... I figure it was good for him and me both.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

And Addition - it's been a very busy morning at work and my time to edit the last entry expired:



Just out of curiosity, having watched T spin her split reins and goof off with them, just to see how the 2 year old would react - she was a rock, no flinch, no spook, no worries. Soooo I tried that with Trigger. Slid my right hand out, let him see the loose end dangling, spun it once... and he grabbed a whole new gear walking. It didn't get him spun out but it clearly had his attention and he was nervous about it - pretty sure he expected me to whup him with the reins. And that made me remember all the times other people rode him for me and thrashed him with them... and the time he ****ed me off at Platter a year ago, and I bailed out of the saddle, had the reins hauled back in my right hand, about to light him up for being a butt... (I didn't hit him that time, or any other time, with the reins, but I was almost there, absolutely enraged with him... and I saw how afraid he was of me... and I dropped the rein, and walked off my anger, then took the time to talk us both down before getting back in the saddle).

I let the rein drop gently, but after that, from time to time, I'd pick it up, move my hand out, right or left, and let him see it, but I didn't spin it or move it any way, just let it sway to the natural motion of his walk. He wasn't nearly as worried about it by the second day of doing this, but it's a thing to work on, as I think about it. I don't mind him picking up his feet and his pace with so subtle a thing - just move the rein out a bit so he sees it, but I don't want him anticipating a beating with it. I don't want, if anyone else ever rides him, for them to not know, and it cause a problem, so that's another thing to work on in the future - desensitizing him to the end of the reins so he doesn't get antsy and take off just from seeing it.


I did it enough this weekend that I have a blister on the thumb of my right hand. LOL


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

carshon said:


> What great updates! Your trailer looks fantastic and it sounds like you have had quite a good summer so far/



Thank you @carshon! It's been fun to do!


I'm about 80% there with it - the cabinets are not finished, and I need the cut ins on the walls done. Stainless hardware/pull knobs on the cabinets. I want to try to make some no sew microfiber curtains for the windows for light blocking purposes and also so it's not so hot in there in the summer when the AC is blowing, maybe not so cold in the winter, etc. Still need to paint the medicine cabinet.



Behind the floor cabinets we're going to pull that old paneling down, bolt on some barn tin that was given to us by a friend. It's about 80 years old and has the neatest patina/rust/grunge thing going on. TV will be mounted on the barn metal wall.


I bought a plastic dog pool three weeks ago at Tractor Supply - I have a pop up privacy cabana that I put over it, both go in the horse box at camp. The former owner installed a water hydrant in the stud stall since they never used that front stall for horses - always their camping stuff. I do the same. Last weekend, we hooked a hose to it, had a hand sprayer like you use in the garden - the sort with the dial you click to get jet, shower, soaker, etc. It was so nice to take an air temp shower at night before hitting the sheets in the air conditioned nose of it.


Now I just need to get a spring replaced on my generator choke... it chokes itself down in about an hour, so I flew out of bed the other night when I heard it struggling, grabbed a bungee cord, hooked it to the choke, and stretched it around the generator to hold it shut and the carburetor getting fuel. Had to MacGuyver that dude! The AC is too much heaven to give up!


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

Found these the other day. My kids, on Bandit. He was 30 in the pictures. He's the bay roping horse that our neighbor had owned since Bandit was 5. Bandit would poke along, have no get up and go... until his human got in the saddle. They'd fly by, tearing down the driveway in a cloud of dust. Somehow, the years seemed to disappear when they rode out. Bandit seemed more like 10 not 30; his person more like 50, not 70.

When his person died, Bandit knew he wasn't coming home. He laid down in his stall, on his own, and refused food and water. He died a week or so later. I know they say horses don't love their humans like we love them, that we're trying to anthropomorphize their 'feelings', but this horse grieved himself to death. The vet found no other reason for his refusal of food and water, other than a broken heart. Bandit was 33, and granted, that's old old for a horse and maybe it was just his time... but it sure seemed... odd... that he gave up on life when his owner didn't come home from the hospital.

It's because of Bandit and his Roper that my children got their first experience with a horse. We will never forget the two of them.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

Just some pictures of Red. Found her baby pictures on the breeder's FB page the other day.

Looks like her sire was a stud colt someone bought, and kinda just rode the papers for stud fees. I can't see that he's ever done anything of mention.

Dakota Drift, her granddaddy was something though.

Lucky Star Mate, her other grandsire, was a looker with some accomplishments too. I think @*AndyTheCornbread* had mentioned both grandsires were stallions 'worth something' (Paraphrasing).

We have some good options for stallions, locally, for the first one or two breedings. One is a gorgeous blue roan, older stallion, Hancock bloodlines. He's a local rock star. He's AQHA registered but I don't know his official name. Vet agreed he'd be a good 'starter' stallion, that he has complementary bloodlines to Red's. The other is Dash with Perks.

It just depends on which direction daughter wants to go with a foal. The Blue Roan and her would make a good roping horse, Dash and her would make a darn good barrel horse (we... the stallion owners, myself, the vet, and a few others). We have access to an own son of High Brow Cat, so there's that direction for a cutting horse. Even our salty friend who gave us Supes realllly likes little Red. He's pretty critical of joe schmoe horses, but Red caught his attention immediately. He liked everything about her.


She goes to be started under saddle late in September by G. Personally, I just hope she makes a good riding horse. That's first and foremost.


So. We'll see how it goes. For now, here's baby pictures from the DSC Quarter Horses FB page, and pictures from the day she went to the vet two weeks ago.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

Sometimes I wish there was a way to transfer a memory into a photo or a video for everyone to see. Then again, it's nice to have those to keep for yourself. 

Last night, I went out to check on Supes, he had his bucket of feed. Wanted to make sure he wasn't letting the fillies bully him off. He absolutely was not sharing... he's still the undisputed King of the Feed Bucket. I had babygirl grandbaby with me. She's 18 months old now. We walked up to the pen, the feed bucket is strapped to the bottom rail of the panel so if Supes has to throw down with Outback or Red, he doesn't kick his dinner (or breakfast) over.

Babygirl squatted down, eyeball to eyeball with Supes. She was so low, sitting on her heels, that she was actually eye level with the top of the bucket. She's talking a little now.

Shoops! 

She leans forward, puts her hand through the rails, and that tiny little hand just curls around his muzzle and she loved and loved on him. Every now and then he'd stop eating, as if he was holding still for her to pet him, then he'd go back to working on his dinner. Not one sour expression out of him. Babygirl stayed there for a good 10 minutes, which is saying a lot - she's not one to sit still for long, but Shoops was fascinating to her.

No pictures were taken later, but Daughter went out there to make sure he was getting his wet alfalfa dessert soup without being hassled, and Babygirl went with her. She got to sit on him for a while while he had his soup. Daughter said she sat there with the same sense of wonder as she had when she was squatted down next to his bucket.

I hope we have a few more years left with Supes... I'd love for it to be him that teaches her to ride.


----------



## CopperLove

I chuckled at Trigger and the spider story. I’d be freaking out too if I had a spider crawling around my face :lol: I can also relate to poor A and her spider fiasco... It hasn’t happened yet but I have to remind myself daily… “Listen now, you can NOT scream and twist the way you normally do when something crawls on you when you’re on horseback.” I think Hoss, the mustang gelding might handle it ok. Dreama? Not likely. Not yet at least.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

From a couple of months ago. I just wish daughter had taken this so the car was not in the picture. I'm going to have to whip out the trusty old photoshop.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

Pictures taken from the Kiamchi Wilderness/Potato Hills/Sardis Lake area near Clayton and Talihina, OK last month. We took the looonnnnnnnnnnnngggg way home one night - went to Sardis Lake to investigate the equestrian camp grounds and locate the trail head.


Sardis is 45 minutes NE from where we live.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

Just some pictures from this weekend from our ride at Platter Flats Saturday morning. Proud of m'boi. He kept his cool (reasonably... for him) when a big long, dead tree limb/stick jabbed up over my boot and through the stirrup and not just started poking him in the belly, but was 8 feet long and wouldn't break... and started dragging along with us, kinda out to the side and behind us... on a slippery down slope where we couldn't really shut down. I couldn't turn my heel in to get it un-jammed because my spur would engage, and it wouldn't break in any useful places. It literally dragged along with us, gathering up more and more stuff as we went along. Trigger wanted to booger at it and take off, but he didn't... because despite realizing we had a problem, I didn't panic or tense up. Finally got it loose once we got to the bottom of the slope and into the creek bottom. All was well.


We worked on me posting the trot and getting my timing down so I'm not bouncing out of the saddle or smacking his back. Also worked on him not running off on me. IN the past if I asked for a trot, he'd give me a trot... then grab a whole new gear and GALLOP. There is no merry, spirited canter. It's a Ford Mustang/Winchester/Pony Express horse icon run or nothing with him. Lately he's been giving me the trot when asked, and backing off to a walk when asked, rather than MUST GO FASTER!


I also wondered if he'd remember the snack reward for standing still and stopping when asked.


I stuck my foot in the stirrup, swung up in the saddle... he never moved. I pretended to not remember the snack to see if he'd remember the snack. Five seconds later: Tap tap.... Hey lady... tap... taptap...


He absolutely remembered. 



Every time we were stopped on the trail and I opened the horn bag for my bottle of water, he was tapping my leg (Because the snacks ride in the horn back, so now when he hears velcro, he's looking for a snack). He got a snack every time he stopped and waited, every time I got in the saddle and he didn't move.


Got back to the trailer, it was really nasty hot and humid. I decided to strip him instead of having him ride home in his saddle. Didn't bother to even put him in his halter and walked to the front of the truck to make room for the saddle and pad... he was right there in my shadow, probably because he heard the actual bag the snacks came in rustling around as I moved it. Snack? Please? yeah yeah... you get a snack. Some folks we rode with offered to let us use their hose at their camp site to rinse the horses down, so I took them up on it. haltered him up, led him over. He stood perfectly still for a hosing and he got to ride home naked in the breeze.


I may need to buy stock in a peppermint horse treat company.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

Pix of the Old Man. I think the first one is last weekend. Bottom one is last night.


He's still ribby, and his spine is noticeable, but this is so much better than he was. He was gaining weight well in the early part of summer, then just went downhill again in a matter of a couple of weeks. He's costing us an arm and a leg to feed, but at least my husband agrees: He deserves to be treated like a king until his last days. He's been too good to us, he taught us all he could in his last years of being able to pack around an adult.

I'd like to see him put on 150-200 more lbs, I think, but 100 would make me happy. Yes, he needs his feet done. Farrier was out Friday, got Gina and Trigger. He's coming back next Friday to get Supes and AJ, possibly Outback (It'll be her first trim! EXCITEMENTS!)

Feed plan for Supes: Senior feed and rice bran in the morning, senior feed and a bucket of soaked alfalfa and oat cubes in the evening. A 33 gallon horse formula protein tub is available at all times.

Groomed him last night, noticed a small amount of rain rot on his withers and back. Got it all curried out. He let out the biggest sigh and just wilted in bliss, then I hit the scratchy spots on his belly and chest and he curled up and started grooming me back with his nose and lipping my dress. I hope he has another 5 years left in him, but I just don't know. One thing about it, he's still all there, personality wise. Mentally, he's not slowed down one bit.

Will be scrubbing the rain rot with iodine tonight.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

Me and Trigger from Saturday. Also friend's 8 year old daughter and her 'barrel horse' Granny Peanut (26 yrs young) I have no idea what I was doing that my feet stuck out that far. I hope they don't always look like that, because... yikes. LOL


----------



## egrogan

I've got a "snack statue" too!  It's amazing how it really works. 



I bought this 10lb bag of sugar free mint horse cookies back in May, and I use them every ride, but that bag is lasting forever. They're probably the size of a big shelled peanut, but they break apart really easily so you can get lots of smaller pieces out of one "cookie"- seems to work for my girl!
https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B01LKDSNBS


----------



## PoptartShop

Loving all the pictures. What a good boy Trigger is. Looks like a fantastic ride. LOL, they sure do remember their treats don't they?! :lol: Yeah, if it's like extra hot after a trail I always take Promise's tack off. On those humid, hot days it's a must. I am so glad to hear Trigger is doing well & listening to you more, especially with his speed. More woah than go! 

As for the old guy, it can definitely take longer for the weight to come back on. Rain rot can be such a PITA!  But he doesn't look bad, you are doing everything you can for him. And how exciting, I hope Outback's first trim goes well!


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

PoptartShop said:


> Loving all the pictures. What a good boy Trigger is. Looks like a fantastic ride. LOL, they sure do remember their treats don't they?! :lol: Yeah, if it's like extra hot after a trail I always take Promise's tack off. On those humid, hot days it's a must. I am so glad to hear Trigger is doing well & listening to you more, especially with his speed. More woah than go!
> 
> As for the old guy, it can definitely take longer for the weight to come back on. Rain rot can be such a PITA!  But he doesn't look bad, you are doing everything you can for him. And how exciting, I hope Outback's first trim goes well!



Thank you! And yeah, we're doing all we can for Supes, and he's packed on a lot of weight, but I think for him the topline, shoulders, and butt fill in last. I didn't get around to the iodine bath - had babygirl to watch last night while daughter and Hubs built the chicken coop, but I did give him a good look over... just brushing it all out seems to have helped a lot. It MIGHT be from black cattle flies. They're horrible this year, tritec helps but doesn't work more than a day or two, and Supes is a destroyer of fly sheets, not to mention it's just too hot for one. It might well be fly bites, which may also explain the sudden weight drop.


Trigger has really made a 180. It helps that I've learned a lot too, so I think like DreamCatcher has said in the past... we're going to end up meeting in the middle, he and I. 



I've caught up with him, he's slowing down, coming to me. We're reaching a nice equilibrium. It's been worth the broke fingers, the falls and the worry I had to invest to see him change so much. NOT gonna lie. I kinda miss the Trigger Head Jiggle when he's confronted with something new, or the long buck snorts he used to give me, but feeling him gait for me, even if just the twice (And not at all this weekend), or seeing how much he's trusting me when something odd happens (Biiiiggg Stick in the stirrup) has made it all worth it.


Now, seeing Outback come around... that's a joy too. I was starting to worry she'd never open up to people and that maybe Sally's Rude Curse had trickled down into Outback. Daughter and Hubs report she was all up in their business yesterday evening... power tools running, hammers banging... Outback was right there, wanting to see what they were doing. I like seeing curiosity in her... to me it means she's not stupid and she's coming out of her shell some.




egrogan said:


> I've got a "snack statue" too!  It's amazing how it really works.
> 
> 
> 
> I bought this 10lb bag of sugar free mint horse cookies back in May, and I use them every ride, but that bag is lasting forever. They're probably the size of a big shelled peanut, but they break apart really easily so you can get lots of smaller pieces out of one "cookie"- seems to work for my girl!
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B01LKDSNBS



I can't remember the brand I have.... came from TSC. I had no idea there was such a thing until JC came over one evening and had trouble catching Superman and then went back to her truck, got out a whole bag of the things, then walked back out to the pasture. She had him caught in 30 seconds or less. She laughed and said: I let it be his choice to come to me, with one of these as the reward.


That's when a light bulb came on in my head for Trigger. So. many. snacks. later... And I reward generously when we start working on something, then once we've got it down, I start weaning off the snacks and save them for something new to work on. 



And I am not too good to NOT bribe, at first... if I need to. Whatever gets their attention starting out... then the snack + praise and scritches becomes a reward, then the reward morphs into less snack, still praise and scritches, then even that kinda dwindles off as we move on to other, different things to work on. Still lot of snack and praise, just for different stuff. It seem to be working. I hope the same concept works with Outback and starting her.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

Well, I gave my weekend update in a thread under the rodeo section. I learned a lot this weekend about Trigger. Redirecting his attention is the name of the game. Keeping him 'close to me' mentally is the biggest challenge. He did okay Friday night at the grand entry, and he honestly gave me his best, I know that, so I'm not complaining at all.

He had to keep his feet moving while we waited on our turn to walk in, and the second we hit the alley, I could feel him gathering up steam. EXCITMENTS! He was a huge pile of adrenaline and enthusiasm. I hated to keep a short rein on him, but I had to, because ANY slack in the reins and he was picking up speed. THIS was the 'old' Trigger, the horse that gets emotionally compromised easily. But I wasn't the same person who used to ride him. I know I didn't keep my seat as loose as I'd like - I had to drive with both hands and keep my full attention on him and my situational awareness at peak. There was just too much going on, too many other riders in the arena.

Fortunately, there were large, open areas where I could direct him to and let him walk it down a little before proceeding back in the line up.

He entered the arena prancing. He walks like he's on springs and rubber balls when he does that, and I've learned to ride him without looking like I'm barely clinging to the saddle or getting my spine drilled into my brain. With a little work, we could turn that into a lovely piaffe. 

But what it means is that I'm losing him. He's getting more and more and more strung out emotionally. We made it through the entire grand entry, both nights, but I completely lost him by the time we left the arena Saturday night. He was mentally gone and wanting to rush to the trailer. There were too many cars, loose kids, loose horses, ponies, dogs, and moms walking around with NO situational awareness. So did the best I could with him. We had a throw down in an open part of the graveled parking lot. He was getting more and more 'upset' for lack of better word. I had to let him go in terms of winning that one. He hurried back to the trailer, and I kinda had to let him, but at least he'd slowed down a little. He had started out wanting to bolt back. When I let off the 'left turn' and the brakes, he walked, but at a rush. It was a small victory, but it wasn't ideal.

The parade... Ooo buddy. He did better than I expected, but he didn't surprise me either. He was antsy, tap dancing in place, constantly, getting further and further away from me as the route progressed. I completely lost him about 3/4 of the way back to the trailer. I couldn't redirect his attention to me, he was not 'with' me in anyway. I was a passenger. We made it a few more blocks, I had to stop him right in the middle of main street, in a big gap between groups of horses, and simply hand-walk him to a grassy lot, and there he volunteered to lunge circles around me. I let him choose to keep moving, and when he'd slow or stop, I'd wait a tic to see if he was 'done' and when the answer was NOPE... I let him make the choice to keep moving. Once he'd started to come off the 'high', I started walking the last three blocks to the trailer... when he out walked me and forgot I was around, I stopped, let him choose to walk or trot rings around me. It took an additional 20 minutes to get back to the trailer, but at the 1 block from the trailer point, he would stop walking if I stopped, back up if I backed up. He was coming back to me - and no one got hurt.

He seems like a very naughty horse - and I realize there's a lot of people that would have 'beat his *** for acting like that' or would have demanded something he wasn't able to give at this point - his complete and full attention. What he gave me was the best he was capable of giving me. He showed me we can make it through these sort of events, but it's going to be a challenge and perhaps a little dangerous for both of us... but we can do it.

The horse he was this weekend is the horse he used to be on the trail. No one would believe me if I told them about me overshooting the saddle, falling off on the other side with a foot stuck in a stirrup, toes pointed at the sky, and he just stood there and looked at me, and waited on me to get rescued.

No one would believe he's stood his ground while wild hogs race past us on the trails.

No one would believe when I unsaddle him at camp, he'll follow me around, hoping for snacks.

No one would believe he's an entirely different horse away from an arena or a parade setting. I think we'll get there, to him being the same horse all the time, no matter what we're doing or where we are. It's just going to take time and exposure to these types of things. The good news is, I don't get panicky, I don't get super hyped up myself, and that may be the only reason I was able to maintain any control at all over him, as long as I did.

It was an enlightening weekend.

I need a lot more peppermint snacks. They worked for just goofing around the rodeo grounds and waiting for the parade to start, but the power of Scooby Snacks is finite at this time. More work is required!

As a side note: The president of our trail rider group told me I should just ace Trigger. He made it sound like it's no big deal, that people do it all the time. My answer was "I suspect he's had quite enough sedation in his life before me. He's come too far for me to start taking cheap short cuts now."

(An unintentional punch in his direction - I found out later he's probably been acing his daughter's barrel horse, and here I called it a cheap short cut. LOL)

I was telling G about it later. She's a punchy, rough and ready, born in the saddle kind of rider. She said, in a sympathetic tone, "Don't ace him..."

Me: Nah. He's come too far. We'll keep on doing it the slow, hard way. No shortcuts.

Her: Well. By Gawd, at least you ain't gonna be no P**** about it!

That was high praise coming from her.

Other riders told me to be proud of him and me both - that they doubted anyone else there could have dealt with him as well as I did... or that he'd have done as well as he did, for him, for anyone else. He gave me all he could, and even if that didn't seem like much to outsiders, we know it was his best for the situation he was in.

No one got hurt, and that's all I asked.


----------



## egrogan

Sounds like you did great in a tense scenario!

I’m no horse trainer, but a clinician I really respect gave me a few strategies for that “checked out high” you described (my mare internalizes her stress and tends to check out like that and go into “fend for myself” mode-though has gotten tons better with me using the strategies I’ll describe)

1. Walk a square (could be from ground or under saddle). Square can be as big or as small as you want. The goal is to encourage the horse to bend his body around you by making really precise 90* corners. If you’re on the ground, you can put your hand where their neck and shoulder connect and give them a gentle pulsing pressure there (think cat “kneading” you with their paws). In the saddle, it’s a gentle pulsing pressure with your leg. As horse relaxes, think about making square bigger and looser and slower.
2. “S pattern”-sort of like a straight line with a lollipop on each end: walk a straight line (however long you can/want to). At the end, turn the horse in a “teardrop” so he stays on your right side and come back to the straight line. At the end, turn horse to the left and switch sides so you’re now leading with horse on your left (eg, change the eye that is closest to you). Return to the straight line, repeating changing the eye so your horse is now beginning to clue in to which quadrant you are putting him in. As relaxation improves, can make the straight line longer. Also can be under saddle or on the ground, though obviously you’re not changing the eye from the saddle. 

What I like about these exercises is the feet keep moving, like letting the horse move while
Lunging, but keeps the horse more connected to you than when lunging. All this time, you’re keeping your breathing calm and measured (note-not necessarily SLOW, but calm) and if on the ground, keep that hand pulsing on his neck so he is becoming more and more aware of you as he comes back to reality (hopefully quicker and quicker each time). The goal is that you become his source of calm connection; when they’re luging themselves around, they are soothing themselves (not necessarily bad, but in some ways it doesn’t matter if you’re there or not until they check back in)-by doing those exercises together, he starts to remember that you give him confidence. The time it takes to re-engage becomes shorter the more you practice. And if you introduce and teach them the exercises in a comfortable setting when the horse is calm, you start to build muscle memory when the horse is engaged and ready to learn-when you need to use it under stress, it’s something familiar and fairly easy for the horse.

Just my 0.02 of course. :wink:


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

VINDICATED! 

I've fussed and fussed and went through a LOT of saddles to find one that fit Trigger... started out bad, bad, improved with each try. My current saddle is a Saddlesmith made Connie Combs half-breed gator racer I bought for $250.00 two years ago.

I'd been thinking about trying to find an actual trail or gaited saddle for him, in the hopes it would fit even better and be more comfortable. I showed Art (Of Art's Saddles in Denison TX) pictures of Trigger, with and without being saddled. The pictures were from every angle I had of him. Upon thought, he said "This is going to be one hard horse to fit unless you want to pay for a true custom made, custom tree, saddle. What you have right now fits him great. I'd love to have your business, but I won't lie - that's about as good a fit as you'll get. I'd stay with what you have going there, with that pad, and that saddle.

He said it looks like a perfect fit.











In other news, we had 4" of rain Friday. My trailer was sitting at the glass shop in Durant, OK. The business had opened the remaining slider window for measurements... and had pulled the cardboard and gorilla tape off the broken one, also for measurements. Saturday, Hubs picked it up to bring it home, while we wait on the glass to come in.

I noticed the intact window, including the screen, was wide open when he pulled up. 

They didn't close it up.

Four. Inches. of rain... my trailer windows wide open in the bed area. Floor was swollen, mattress and bedding were drenched, the carpet under the mattress was soaked... They didn't clean their feet off before climbing on my boot box - which I'd just recovered... and they apparently had a lot of white/grey gravel dust on their boots. We had to pull EVERYTHING out and let it air dry with fans on it for two days after that.

NOT TO MENTION - someone jacked around with my hunting knife that stays by the bed. They flipped it over, so the belt portion of the sheath was on top. The knife was pulled out of it's sheath, but I couldn't tell how far. When I ran my hand along the carpet to see how wet it was, I sliced my thumb open on it. So now there's blood sprinkled all over the inside of the trailer. 

I literally have blood, sweat, and tears in it now. LOL

Husband is going to be talking to them.

In lighter news: I realized Saturday morning I hadn't seen AJ, Gina, or Outback since the big rain and lightning storms of Friday. It had been 24 hours. Oops was up by the fence, pacing and hollering for them. I heard no response. Couldn't see them.

Got my crocs on and in my maxi dress that doubles as a night gown, no bra, and with coffee in hand, I set out across the 40 acres, through the red clay mud and muck.

The girls were fine, just back by the end of the property, vising with the neighboring roping horses. Oops escorted me all the way there, ripped up the ground in a gallop when she saw them. Outback saw me, head came up, and she hollered for ME... then came up at a trot for lovings and scratchings. 

I visited with them all, then, coffee in still in hand, headed back to the house. Outback chose to walk with me. She left the company of other horses to walk with me.

About the time I stepped off our pond dam, her right beside me, I heard the rolling thunder of hooves. Turned, and here comes Gina, Oops,and AJ hauling booty our way! I spread my arms wide, they swept around me, and tore past... gathered up Outback, and raced for the house! Then they raced UP and DOWN the fence - they made about 5 passes, running the full width of the 40 before coming back to visit with me again. Superman and I just stood and watched. Trigger and Red joined in over in their adjoining 5 acres.

It was a good, good morning.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

PoptartShop said:


> Loving all the pictures. What a good boy Trigger is. Looks like a fantastic ride. LOL, they sure do remember their treats don't they?! :lol: Yeah, if it's like extra hot after a trail I always take Promise's tack off. On those humid, hot days it's a must. I am so glad to hear Trigger is doing well & listening to you more, especially with his speed. More woah than go!
> 
> As for the old guy, it can definitely take longer for the weight to come back on. Rain rot can be such a PITA!  But he doesn't look bad, you are doing everything you can for him. And how exciting, I hope Outback's first trim goes well!



Supes is at probably 95% where he should be. He gets to go on a day ride this weekend with a young lady who found her mare shot and dragged into a scrap heap this summer... the mare left behind a 4 month old foal. Then, and it's horrible... this girl's dad died in a car wreck last week. She needs some healing for her soul. Asked if she could come along with us and if we had an autopilot horse. 


Supes fits the bill. She's about a buck oh five sopping wet, if that, and Supes needs to be ridden, per the vet. She's experienced with horses, but just wants to sit and ride.


I think this will be good for both of them.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

Going to copy pasta from social media so I'm not retyping it all over again:

(will have lots of adds to this blog today)

Well, the Old Man rode with us Saturday. The young lady who needed equine therapy couldn't make it, but Kristyn rode him Saturday morning, JS (12 year old) rode him Saturday afternoon. Supes had some giddyup and go in him and he seemed sassy and glad to be doing something. He used to stumble HARD on his right front knee - it slips on him a little - and he would have trouble recovering. For the last 8 weeks he's gotten a senior compound supplement, daily, and it has made all the difference. He tripped a couple of times both rides, but nothing bad, no worse than any other horse does.

He had one almost-wreck - he slipped in a bad spot where the trail has washed out deep and has a lot of wet sandstone slabs and slick/sticky red clay... went almost down on his side against the bank (banks are about 5 feet tall on either side, maybe 4?), KGirl (Daughter) somehow came completely out of the saddle but stayed upright, Supes kept giving it the gears and recovered. He never slowed down, he kept those feet and legs going, and she somehow settled right back in the saddle, they kept trucking right on along. He took care of both of my daughter and JS both, and was a perfect gentleman for them. 

Glad he's still with us, taking care of anyone on his back. I will have video later today of him putzing around camp with J (Another young man, 20, who adores The Old Man)


Not Copy Pasta:


It's amazing what good mental health can do for an injured or senior horse. Supes is happy. He felt good, he felt spicy, and showed off as if to say LOOK! I'm 15, not 25! He had bright eyes, he was alert, and ready to GO at a moments notice... walk, trot, canter, gallop... if you wanted it this weekend, he gave it. He was rewarded with senior feed, swimming in the lake (He preferred to just stand and let people wash the cool water over him and just relax), and lots of love. He went out both rides like he's a much younger, much more energetic horse than any 25 year old horse should. 


Because he's healthy, happy, and he knows he's loved and that he's still 'important' in terms of having a job to do.


----------



## carshon

I agree - supplements can help so much. So glad the old man felt good to ride multiple days in a row.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

carshon said:


> I agree - supplements can help so much. So glad the old man felt good to ride multiple days in a row.



Honestly, I suspected they were quackery. BUT. TSC did a section re-set of all their equine goods and tack 8 weeks ago. I bought a 59.00 tub of Senior Compound for 15.00 and figured at 15 bucks, didn't have anything to lose.


I am stunned it worked. Next tub will be at full price, minus daughter's employee discount and our farm tax number, but I'll continue to invest in it.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

Okay, next update:

Saturday, Trigger... and ALL the horses... were feeling lively. Quite sassy to be honest. Rather than constantly riding the brakes and being in his mouth, I let Trigger choose his own pace for both rides .... which was mostly a trot and sometimes a lope, rarely a sedate and pleasant walk. It. was. Exhausting. 

My everything hurts today - from the tops of my shoulders to my knees and all points in between. I'd say 60% of our riding Saturday, both rides out, was trotting. It was good for me to be able to work on posting the trot and sitting the trot without flopping all around like dead weight in the saddle on his back. It was good for me to learn to trust his sure-footedness. 

We had one ugly incident where he thought I would let him choose to go back to camp. He did a 180 on me, ran through the bit, took off past everyone back down the trail toward a trail junction he knows goes back to camp. The path was wet red clay with high banks on either side of us, something of a funnel, with a drop down off a steep rocky area, and on the other side of it, a climb back out. The climb out area was pretty hairy, very eroded and still muddy from the Big Rain the weekend before last. I couldn't fight him in the low area with those banks beside us and the footing that treacherous. He expected a fight though and wasn't paying attention to what he was doing, just focused on a fight he expected from me... he slipped, crashed into the right bank on his side, dragged my leg along with him, threw my gut into the saddle horn and kept his clipping trot up... Behind me, everyone was watching with a stunned expression... JS and Superman were hot behind us, the were going to try a rescue if needed.

I held up my right hand, and while cussing Trigger, paused my Yosemite Sam tirade to say: We'll be right back.

He got to the top of the climb and the junction was about 10 yards away, and he got to move his feet. We did a LOT of circles in both directions, he kept shaking his head and turning toward the Way Home, and I had to give him a little reminder I was wearing spurs (Just the stationary ball sort, but always thinks he's going to get bronc rider punched with some nasty spurs if I just graze him with the ball spurs. Someone used spurs on him a LOT in his past life).

Back through the wash and the red clay we come, get BACK to the head of the group, and here we go again. He was giving me crap. JS asked T, my friend, if he should grab the reins. 

Her: Nope! *in her cheerful, happy, sunny tone) She'll line him out in a sec...

Me: Go, MORON!!! *just barely gave him the spurs on both sides as soon as I got his nose pointed the right way* 

He JUMPED like he'd been shot in the butt... and we had to do one more circle, he got gigged one more time by my heels, and off we went. After that, except for the uhm. Spirited... pace of the day, we had no more problems. In fact, when we got to a long sandy, straight stretch coming in to the back side of Roosters Roost, I kicked him up faster. He wanted to GO? Then by GOLLY! We're going to GIDDYUP good sir!

He was a sweaty, tired hot mess when we got back. I let him cool down, (He will not drink until he's cooled off, period and that's a good thing), he got water, hay, and rock salt... then we all changed into shorts and crocs and hand walked him, Supes, Gina, and Oops to the 'beach' at the lake... and we went swimming. That was Saturday.

Trigger has NEVER relaxed enough when being led into water, to actually PLAY. Never. He WILL paw at it like crazy, but he immediately wants back out. If I stand there, he will trot circles around me on the lead rope as if he's saying I want out! I want out!

We did leave the water one time - I let him graze by the lake in some delicious, thick bermuda, then back in we went. The second time in, we stayed in the water for about 45 minutes. 

THAT TIME... he started to relax and play. He let me jump up on his back and lay across it without startling. He towed me in, hanging on his tail several times. We went back out, and he wanted to actually SWIM... then we came back in to water that touched his belly....

And then the most wonderful thing happened.

He laid down... and rolled. And he rolled... and he stood up, laid down, and rolled again... then he sat up on his haunches like a hound dog and just sat there, enjoy the cool water. Then he stood up and would watch me at his side, without turning his head.... So I'd stomp the water like I was pawing... I'd stomp four or five times, pause, look at him, looking at me, and say: Your turn.

And he'd paw four or five times, then look at me.

And wait on me to paw.

Back and forth we went...

That's a huge thing... he relaxed enough to enjoy himself in the company of other horses and people. That takes a lot of trust in me, and me in him to not smoosh my feet.

On Sunday, he and I were both regretting the decision to haul butt on the trail. We were both worn out, I honestly wasn't much more than a sack of potatoes on his back. He was far more subdued and 'with me' on Sunday's ride. 

The next marvelous thing happened there. 

About 2/3 the way back to camp, I dropped the stirrups off my feet to stretch my legs. I planned to ride without them for a little bit... and he stopped, gently, in the middle of the trail as soon as the stirrups fell free of my feet.

We were ahead of T and Hubs, by the time they caught up, they saw Trigger reach back, tap my right shin gently, as if asking if I'm okay, then he tapped the left. Well. For that, I got in the horn bags and presented him with a peppermint snack on each 'side'.

Hubs: REALLY? I mean... for what?

T: Ooohhh, he was a good boy! He absolutely deserves a snack for what he just did.

Me: Positive reinforcement... even if we had a miscommunication! He stopped to make sure nothing was wrong with me, and for that, he gets snacks, even if it was an accident! 

Because Once Upon a Time, that would have panicked him, and he'd have took off, rather than stop to do a systems check. 

Despite the ugly incident Saturday, I still trust him more than any horse I've ridden and I think incidents like that just increase trust and respect between us. He learned I wouldn't beat him to death in a rage (It's happened to him before, not by me, but it's happened) and he learned I wouldn't punch him in the gut with spurs, and I learned to handle my horse, when to fight him, when to pick where to have that fight, and how to stay in the saddle if it goes pear shaped anyway.

The swimming that afternoon, IMO, just improved that trust bond even more. T said she'd bet the next time we go swimming, it takes him less time to relax and just enjoy being there. I think she's right and I hope to do this more and more with him.

In two weeks, we go for four days to Coffee Mill. Eager to see how our rides improve or change after this weekend.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

Pictures from Saturday.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

Update from Friday on AJ:

Took her to the vet for her 6 months check up. First thing Dr. Hannah said was: She is so happy! So much happier than she was the first time you brought her here (I'd had her 3 days the first time). She had some fluid drained off, got her shots and meds, and while the arthritis is never going to stop, it's been seriously delayed in it's advancement. 

$290.00 later.... She's even more happy.

That's what Dr. Hannah remarked on several times: How happy she is, how bright her eyes are, how sweet she is, and how a happy horse can overcome disabilities and physical issues far better than one that's not happy and mentally well. She gave AJ a glowing report, all things considered.

Like Supes, she is happy. Her mental health is sound, she's useful and good company, she packs around a 2 year old from time to time, and gets to roam on 40 acres with varied terrain to keep her joints going. She will be going to meet a handsome stallion in 3 weeks. Hopefully when she comes home in February, I'll be bringing TWO home with me.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

Picture of BabyGirl last night with the Fast Four, from left to right: Supes, Outback, Gina, Oops (Has her nose in the baby's hands).


Note the loose bottom two strands. Oops is solely responsible for that.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

Had a four day camping trip at Coffee Mill. On impulse, I loaded The Old Man up, as well as Trigger. Threw in a bag of senior feed, a bag of alfalfa cubes, left him in his PJs (Blanket) and loaded him up too.

Had an amazing time. Friday night was nippy - dropped into the low 30s, just almost had a freezer out of it. My heater pilot light wouldn't pop on in my trailer. YAY. FUZZY PJs saved my behind. 

Rode Trigger on Saturday morning - he was feeling ultra fresh with the change in the weather and I let him set his own pace - so we trotted. A LOT. A LOOTTTT. Did a lot of getting way ahead, turning and coming back. A friend whom I've not seen since my sophomore year in HS came up from the TX/LA line, brought her Perks mare, and rode with us. So excited to see her again.

Son and Hubs came out Saturday and stayed through Monday, but the Old Man whipped son's behind on our Sunday ride. Son was tired, sore, and walking funny when that one long ride was over. The Old Man kept up with Trigger that time, and we even let out on their brakes, and had a good hard gallop - I ended up getting my cap blown off and tears pulled to my eyes Trigger was moving so fast.

I rode Supes myself Saturday evening. Used my barrel saddle with his pad to lighten the load, and off we went.

I've not ridden Superman in three years. He's been RIDDEN mind you - not by me in 3 years.

I am not the same rider I was 3 years ago.

He wouldn't take the bit... he wasn't expecting me to know how to slide my thumb between his jaws and get his mouth open. He wasn't expecting me to know what to do with spurs if needed. He wasn't expecting me to be the one calling the shots.

He tried playing Poor Dying Old Crippled Me at camp.... dragging his feet, acting sore and tired (Hadn't been ridden by anyone in two week). I didn't fall for it. The second we all got moving out, and he realized well. Crap. She's for real... it was as if a switch had flipped. His head came up, ears shot forward, and he was ready to pick up and GO.

The entire ride he had his tail crooked, and he wanted to trot and play - so I let him. We had the lead, and I let him set his own pace as well. I can't believe three years ago I thought I was going to fall off him at a long trot. He's so smooth, and he was having FUN. He was happy, energetic, and enjoying the trip, so it fed back into me. I couldn't get the grin off my face or stop laughing. He was absolutely delightful to ride and I'd like to think as zippy as he was and as bright as his eyes were the entire time, NOT just when it was on the return to camp, that he enjoyed it too.

Both he and Trigger seemed to have fun. Both were responsive to the lightest request for more than a walk. Both listened when I told them no, not here (Rough ground and they thought for whatever reason it was a good place to bust out a trot).

So here's a ton of pictures.... from Friday before leaving home (Oops, and that bucket, is how I feel after eating ALL the cookies and drinking a gallon of milk), and maybe a few videos if they'll hurry up and upload to youtube.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

Trigger, being a huge dork. I was sitting on the back of the trailer, waiting for the Let's Roll Out phone call from my HS friend I've not seen in forever, and Trigger decided the back door of the trailer MUST BE SHUTTED! I think he was just trying to be able to see Superman on the other side of the trailer and the door was in the way... but maybe not since the only time he'd do this was when I was sitting there and I'd ran out of snacks.










A little No Hands trail riding. Friend I was waiting on at home is the one behind me. Her mare is a Dash for Cash bred mare, PJ. They kept up with Mr. Trigger and I just fine.








Here's Babygirl and AJ


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

It was a good weekend. Cleaned house, cleaned out some lingering feed thru wormer Hubs gave me (JUST enough for the horses, not enough for his cattle, so to me it went), some of last years DDG (Corn meal and mineral - the horses and cows both love it, it goes in the mineral feeders), found out the chickens LOVE LOVE LOVE some old rice bran I had that got buggy. Found out chickens are hellacious hunting buddies (They helped me rid the areas I was raking of crickets and attempted to slaughter a mouse but are still too inexperienced. The mouse got away clean.). Took a nap laying down in the pasture with The Old Man. He's a good napping buddy, but he must dream a lot and he kept bumping me with his hooves, which would wake him up. He also snores and it's a bit disturbing to see his mouth open and his tongue hanging out like he's dead. But he let me use him like a big warm couch and lean into him while I sat on the ground and he slept.

Played tag with The Girls in the rain and the mud Friday. THAT was a lot of fun and they gave this weaker, slower herd member a wide berth so as to not accidentally kick me or run over me if I fell down (I didn't). Daughter got involved and we intentionally got the Girls over by the gate that divides the Mustang and Red from the other horses... I wanted them to see us interacting with the dominant, established 'herd' females and see that it was all fun and games with a lot of affection and respect, but also trust. Ended up playing out, and we all stood under the big oak tree (Hay tree) out of the cold rain, surrounded by Gina, Outback, and Oops.) and enjoying their company.

The two 'wild' fillies watched everything we did, even came up to sniff us. I know they're learning.

Chicken houses (Repurposed dog houses) were cleaned and fresh shavings put in, duck swimming hole was dredged out, and some of Kel's old cattle feed the bugs had gotten into made a nice meal for all the birds. Some of the chickens got handled, one went to sleep on my lap.

Basically - a whole lot of cleaning and sorting went on inside and out this weekend with some fun and some very privileged moments (Tag, laying down with Supes in the sun)


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

Had an escapee this morning. Superman figured out his gate, let himself out, and helped himself to a breakfast buffet about 5 am (I wondered what the dogs were barking at and chasing around and around the house in the pre-dawn hours. We thought just an armadillo).

NOPE.

The Old Man had sprung himself out of his pasture and was mowing the yard. He'd helped himself to his Purina senior feed, some chicken feed, and some fine sized alfalfa pellets before moving on to the last of the summer grass in the yard. *sigh*

I was just thankful Red and the Mustang hadn't followed him out or we'd have a mell of a hess on our hands. So I loaded up in the 1ton with Hubs, we toodled down the road. There he stood, in his blanket, in the drizzle and the cold, mowing the roadside. He saw us stop, his head popped up, his eyes got HUGE like... OH CRAP. I'm Caught! I got out with a catch rope and off he went, heading BACK to the house and his gate at a trot. 

Y'old bas%^)$&$. 

He thought it was hilarious. Me not so much. Glad it wasn't anything more problematic than it was though.

Speaking of which, yes. Oops apparently wrenched her right hind just goofing off, of her own accord, in the stock trailer some time go. I noticed her limping, but she stopped, and was fine. Then she started limping again after a trail ride a few weeks ago. Then she was fine after a day or two, then after our game of tag Friday, she started limping again. 

So off to the vet yesterday. She has a stifle injury, she'll be fine but needs 3-6 months off and some check ups in between. We're all glad it wasn't anything PTS level traumatic. Numbing gel and Draw it Out were 'prescribed'. Daughter found out the funny way that the numbing gel WORKS... she got it all over her hands. LOL


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

Been a busy three weeks. I spent TWO three day weekends, from the time I was out of bed until well after dark gutting the house. One day it was crisp outside, autumny, sunny... and I ended up cleaning out the south rose and iris bed. The fire ants had me ran out of there all summer, but the ground is cool enough now that they aren't super aggressive. I had a surprise for them. Leaf rake in hand, chickens at my command, we commenced to waging war on them. Ended up cleaning the whole bed out - grass had grown up knee high because I couldn't get in there to pull weeds for the ants. Burned the pile of debris and pruned roses, put the chickens up, and put out mound killer. I'm sure they just packed up and moved somewhere else, but they're gone from that bed, for now.

Anyway, finally got the house mostly in order, so I took a weekend off. Took the daughter, her new man (Not really, G has been around a long time, and I like him, and more importantly, the gbaby likes him, and the horses and dogs like him.) Saturday we visited the Top Rail Cowboy Church in Greenville, TX - they were having their 2nd annual Cowboy Trade Days... Yesterday we met my friends T and C (Both barrel racers) at Platter Flats on Lake Texoma for a ride.

We had a blast. G... I really like him. He's not the kind of guy to brag about his skill on a horse, despite having horses and ponies as a kid. It's been a hot minute since he rode-rode a horse. He freely admitted he was nervous, afraid of falling and/or getting hurt, and concerned. We assured him to Trust In Gina, don't nag her, don't micromanage her, don't hang on the reins and tight rein her. Let her choose where to put her feet, praise her for taking care of you in hairy places.


He was a passenger yesterday, and he was humble about it. Gina did indeed take care of him, and he didn't get hurt or fall off. She navigated the trails like a mountain goat. I knew when he was starting to relax... it's when he started laughing and yelling YEE YEE! I think we even got a YEE HAW (??? LOL Seriously?) out of him a few times.

Supes was feeling 26 years young. He packed Kristyn around without flagging or stumbling - except in areas where the footing as sketchy and ALL the horses had a few slips and trips in those places. His tail was perked up, his ears were either *****ed forward, or back (to listen to Daughter chat with everyone else), his eyes were bright. He wanted to 'drive' Trigger faster... and he got his wish on the ride back. Several nice long stretches of sandy but perfectly packed trail, no obstructions... let off the brakes, a click of the tongue and away we went. Gina hung right in there with the three of us while we breezed the horses. My two barrel racer friends hung back - T was on her coming 3 year old filly, Mocha; C was on her horse Dan, but they wanted them to get in Take it Easy mode, so they let us head on down the trail without them for a while.

There was one point where Trigger face planted. I mean went right down on his face, and I'll be darned if it wasn't the exact moment I got a text from my husband and was checking my phone. Trigger wasn't paying attention while stepping over a small tree that was literally completely on the ground, not even OFF the ground blocking the path. Literally 8" high, flat on the ground. WHAM... Recovery! Me: Still checking my phone like nothing happened. Daughter was wildly amused - There was a time I'd have gone face first out of the saddle, or screamed in terror and been puckered up tight the rest of the right. Yesterday I was like, Dude? Really? *shrug* Well okay then... *texts Hubs back, puts phone back in holster all casual* and we rolled on down the trail without pause.

Trigger had a couple of OMG IT IS GOING TO EAT ME moments - a couple of logs and here and there that weren't beside the trail two months ago, a whitetail buck that we jumped up... all I saw of him was his tail flagging, but Trigger was convinced it was a mountain lion, laying in wait further up the trail. He tried to turn around and go back to the trailer a couple of times... but he didn't try to run off on me like he did the last time we rode there.

We all did a lot of trotting and 'breezing' yesterday. The horses seemed to enjoy it, and wanted to compete a little for fun. Trigger's lazy lope is a thing of beauty. He's like sitting in a rocking chair... his hard MUST GO FASTER gallop, not so much... it's choppy and once he's gone to that place mentally, even for fun, he's hard to shut down. He's getting better - used to just a fast walk meant he wanted to trot, and once he got into the trot, there was no shutting him down - he was running away with you. Now, he listens. He doesn't LIKE it, but he will shut down... it may take a few more yards than I like, but he shuts down.

As for me, I don't bounce like a sack of potatoes at the trot anymore. I don't cling to the back of the saddle to stay in my seat. I DO have that right arm out like a counterbalance, but I also have full control of the reins, rather than relying on Trigger to 'take care of me'. His slow lope is nice... it's his gallop that still worries me, and rightfully so, so I'm told by others with far more experience than I. LOL But we're getting there! T was bragging on him yesterday about he's 'so much better than he was... but it's taken 3 years of steady riding and devotion to one horse."

@*DreamCatcher*Arabian was right - we're meeting in the middle - he's made a better rider out of me, and I've made a better horse out of him. We've almost found our equilibrium. He's taught me so much in, honestly, a very short time. 

Pictures from the weekend below, and then I'll do an update on Whiskey Girl (Mustang) and Red.

OH OH. And it finally happened. I got kicked... by TRIGGER of all the horses. It was a warning shot, a cow kick delivered AFTER I picked his feet clean... got them all nice and tidy, set his foot down gently, it barely tapped the ground and SH'POW... he fired one off and caught me right above the knee on the right leg.

CONSEQUENCES WERE IMMEDIATE. He got his rear end slapped as hard as I could deliver, which is a lot... and a strongly worded, fairly animated, speech. He looked like I'd shattered him emotionally after that... and when I cleaned his other hind hoof... y'know what? He was respectful and patient. 

I'll wear my barely there bruise with pride, tbh.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

Okay. Red update first. 

SO PROUD of my daughter. We've had our differences and arguments about horses... she had a lot to learn, and she had to learn to stop being a bully to the horses. We've gone through Not Really Caring stages, gone through 'hoarding' stages... where she wants more, won't take care of the ones she has (expects me to). We've had to say NO to a lot of kill pen horses she wants to bring home.

Red... has finally turned a corner. She's been very untrusting and 'wild', but I see a kind eye in her. I've never seen her be rude or ugly toward people (With one exception, more on that later) and she's a lightning fast learner. She figured out in about 15 minutes that giving two eyes relieves 'pressure' in the pen. She will square up and look at you with both eyes if you so much as put the tiniest amount of heat on her. In that, she reminds me of Trigger - a lot of people mistake that for 'bowing up' but nah. A horse like Trigger just figured out giving two eyes will get them release from pressure and they learned it fast.

Red... had to drag a halter and lead rope for about 3 months this summer. She was outgrowing her halter and I built a fire under my daughter to get it figured out... that halter couldn't stay on. The weekend I was gone to Stillwater... she worked with Red all day long, intermittently, and had the halter off! During the process, if Red couldn't get release from the pressure to hold still and Daughter not moving away from the halter, she started pawing at her. I texted her back immediately after she told me - Next time she tries it, you run her butt OFF her in that pen. Sure enough she tried it again, and was serious about trying to hurt Daughter. She got her butt worked off... never tried it again.

Saturday... Daughter goes out there... and in about 90 seconds, had Red accepting snacks as rewards, then a half hour later, had her haltered, leading, stopping when she stopped, backing up when she backed up. She introduced the curry comb to her, and after a little reassurance it wasn't going to bite her, Daughter was able to brush all over her, found some scratchy spots, capitalized on them... unclipped the lead rope then walked away... Red followed. Without a lead rope she stopped when Daughter stopped, walked when she walked, backed up when she backed up.

She waited right by the pen gate while Daughter rummaged around, wasting time, then went back in the pen about a half hour to 45 minutes later. Rinse, repeat, Red was all about learning. Daughter was even able to pick up the front two feet... it took a few tries, and with each try, Red traveled away less and less, but always came right back to Daughter immediately. Third try, she stood for her, and let her pick up and hold each front foot. She's not worked on the backs yet, Red is still a little worried about people being past her shoulders and barrel, so today Daughter is working on her hind end, on loading, and standing tied.

Today, the snacks will be reserved for more advanced stuff... I told her she needs to do like I did with Trigger... once a positive behavior becomes a pattern, the norm (Like not spooking when touched... she gets a snack as a reward for being still while touched) then she needs to move up to the next level for the reward - not shying away when her hips are touched... give a snack each time, then make her stand longer and longer while touching her rump or hip before a snack is given... then step up to something else and reserve the snacks as a high value reward. Always reward any try with praise and affection (Now that she's accepting of being touched and 'loved' on). Save the snacks for Next Level Big Stuff (Standing still to have the halter taken off).

Anyway, after this weekend (Because Sunday the Good Behavior stuff had stuck and even more progress was made) Daughter is elated. She was getting discouraged. Working with Red on the regular and seemingly making no progress had her to the ready to give up stage. Then Saturday it was like so many pieces just fell into place. It was a huge jump forward. She just walked out there to work with her some more. I got these pictures from her. Red was waiting on her this morning. She's commandeered a tool belt I used for cleaning saddles... it's a snack bag for this morning's session. Picture of Waiting on Her, snack bag, and WOO SHE LET ME HALTER HER pictures below.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

Little Mustang... Has been named Whiskey Girl (She's my little whiskey girrrllll). She's kinda sad right now - she's the low horse, an outcast Even Trigger is higher than her (Not by much) in the pecking order. I've not been able to spend the time I wanted with her the last three weeks because the pen was a sloppy wet, slick, muddy, mess until this weekend. 



On the advice of other Mustang people, I started trying to 'touch' her with a stick - my lunge whip has no whip, it's just the handle. ANY attempt at touching her, stick or otherwise, would result in her firing off a double barrel kick and a bucking session.... unless you kept cutting off her drive line and then it's like she just gives up. 

Moving her feet or trying to get two eyes... Nope. A. she won't 'run' or let a human drive her, B. She won't give two eyes (It's rare if she does).


I've not found her currency yet, but I suspect it's just being left alone. Walk away. After about 45 minutes of just being still near her, and not moving until she relaxed, then easing closer, being still until she relaxed, she finally let me scratch her neck and jaw... extensively. Then I walked off. She relaxed immediately. So. While not a lot of big progress was made, I was able to touch her without getting thumped or her tearing away from me. I THINK I figured out her currency for relief from pressure... just walking away. She did learn it's 'easier' to stand there and at least tolerate me, than it is to lash out and kick. I WILL get her moving, she just isn't reactive enough for it to be easy for me to do. I need a better lunge whip - that would help. Right now, I'm just swinging the rope end of my old broken one.

We'll get there though. She's far too 'tender' in her personality to not make a people friendly horse out of her. It's just going to take some effort.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

Red... has let Daughter pick and handle feet extensively this morning, she's standing tied, and half-loaded without any fuss, reconsidered, backed out. Standing pics below. No she's not in pain/has any health issues the way she's standing. She tends to stay a little tightly strung, like she may move away at any moment, and she has a lot of odd postures because of it. When she's completely relaxed, she stands normal.

Edit: Thinking Hard About Loading A Second Time picture from 30 seconds ago.

EDIT EDIT! She loaded! Is looking for big praise and snacks right now and getting them!

This is big stuff. In the past you had to thread the lonnnng lead rope through the bars, have one person pulling rope, the other 'running her up in there'. Once in, she was always fine. Today she loaded of her own accord.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

More Red pictures. She's in Daughter's back pocket today, haltered or not. I may be premature in saying this, but I THINK the trust bond has been achieved. Daughter is so happy she's choking back tears.


Yes, she's showing a little rib - For the time being ALL the horses are together and Red thought she'd show Gina who's boss mare. Gina has been moving her feet every chance she gets. It's been good for Red - she was starting to be a feed trough bully with the Mustang and Trigger. Now that the senior fillies and mares are in with her, they've been making it clear Red's not going to bully them. Yes, they get fed twice a day, have a 1000lb round bale out at all times, free choice, full access. Red's far from starving. LOL



Next weekend the calves and the horses will be switched out. Red and Whiskey Girl will remain in with the calves while the other four horses are on the 40.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

She was so excited, I made the 30 min round trip drive to the house on lunch.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

And some real big stuff! Didn't bat an eye about the pad. It's a light one I cut out from under my Good Medicine pad so I'd just have the blanket to put on Trigger over his 5 Star. I figured it'd be the perfect one for her to start with - it does smell like Trigger, we've used it before with the pad still under the blanket, and it's light and thin. She wasn't too sure at first, tried to swing out from under it, but settled fast.


----------



## WildestDandelion

Beautiful!!


----------



## carshon

Great posts!


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

HO LEE COW.


Lookie here, just now! That's a crappy old simco I kept around just for starting the young uns like Whiskey Girl, Outback (Who actually did just fine with a nice saddle for the first time), and Red specifically.


It has no rigging on it, but that's okay. I told Daughter she might want to start out with no girths or billets, just to see how she responded to the foreign object on her back. I also wanted to be sure she's not going to flip over and break the tree or horn in any of our good saddles before she moved up to the real saddles.


BEHOLD! So excited for the two of them!


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

And now we wait. She's moved up to a Brazilian made saddle I've hung onto for the same reason... but this one has stirrups and rigging.


AND HERE WE GO! First try.


----------



## WildestDandelion

OMG! So much progress all of a sudden! That is so exciting.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

WildestDandelion said:


> OMG! So much progress all of a sudden! That is so exciting.



I know. You could literally see the moment when it all clicked Saturday and since then, it's been at a lightning pace. I have cautioned daughter to not be surprised if one day there's a 3 steps back kind of session.


But she did admit she did give up when day after day it was the same skittish, untrusting behavior, no matter what she tried. She learned to give two eyes with in minutes... and from there? NOTHING new happened for months, no matter how much or how little daughter worked with her.


I'm glad this kind of progress happened. Her optimism is high.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

No new pictures. Daughter reports she's taking 5, sitting in one of the patio bar stools I keep outside the tack room door. Red is walking around casually while saddled. She let her pace the arena perimeter and would stop her, and tighten the latigo with every pass. It is fully snugged up at this time, but not tight enough you could get in the saddle without it rolling.


She's about to attempt a flank strap. 



I am waiting on the edge of my office seat because she is alone, and I am 15 minutes away if ish goes south. OTOH, it may be best it's just the two of them there. There's fewer distractions - they're in tune with one another.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

Voila!


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

And now they're working on loading while saddled. First attempt resulted in a panicky moment. Red pulled free, took off. Trigger is the only loose horse in the pasture with them at this time and he is always all ABOUT escape! *Hear that as Dory... Es cah pay!* So he created a draw which got Red in trouble... she was loose in the pasture, wearing a junk saddle, and dragging a lead rope for about a half hour. Daughter has recaptured the escapee. They are giving it a second go.


Red is thinking about it.


Edit: Daughter has put both hands in the left stirrup, and then applied weight. Red didn't budge. She has put her boot up as if to get in the stirrup, didn't budge. She's not going to commit to putting booted weight in the stirrup while alone at the house with no help if Red blows up on her.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

And this time between this post and the last, Red refused to get closer. Daughter was ready to give up 60 seconds ago and try something else, go back to basics and leading, etc.


Then Red surprised her!


My immediate advice: make a big deal out of her with praise and reassurance, snacks. Then end on that note. Take the saddle off, brush her down, give her more snacks, and feed and turn out class for the day.


----------



## PoptartShop

Wow look at that!!!!!!!!!  What a good girl Red! Yes! You have to make it a HUGE deal. Lots & lots of praise & treats. She is such a cutie! That is a perfect way to end, on a good note like that. Well done!!


----------



## CopperLove

So fantastic! She is still... the prettiest horse.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

And... she found Red's upper limits today. This far and no further may you go today. They still ended on a high note after this. No, Daughter was not seriously going to try to get in the saddle, just gauging Red's ability to handle it. And Red's reaction is exactly what I expected.

Time to back up, spend time with ground work while wearing the saddle, loading in the saddle, standing tied in the saddle. There's a lot of work to do to get Red truly 'chill' with stuff going on too, so desensitizing work, a 'log' obstacle course, some old tires to walk over and around, tarps, water bottles, talking with our hands in loud voices... accepting weight leaned against her and on her back.... all while wearing the saddle.

Also, the troughs must come out of the pen before any more is done in there.


Please ignore my hick accent.


----------



## WildestDandelion

oh the way she looked back, saw the boot up, and spooked had me laughing. But I love how she turned and faced your daughter immediately.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

WildestDandelion said:


> oh the way she looked back, saw the boot up, and spooked had me laughing. But I love how she turned and faced your daughter immediately.



Yeah, that was kinda funneh. And yes, I do like that she's always turning to face her when things go a little sideways. She's a clever girl and the two eyes = release of pressure was the first lesson she learned and it STUCK. She won't do that for anyone else, either, so Red is Daughter's project alone right now. 



So the uppermost limit was found today. They have a lot of options for things to work on now without actually working on someone getting IN the saddle but while she's wearing a saddle. There's no complaining here. Red went from 0-60 in her desire to learn, and it's not surprise there was a limit today. That's a LOT of ground to cover in just four days!


Time to reinforce the foundations and what's been learned in those four days before pushing her much further ahead, IMO.


----------



## CopperLove

"NOPE! Nope, ALL the nope!" :rofl:


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

Well, it's grey and about to rain. Red gets the day off because daughter has to pull a double shift today. Supposed to rain tomorrow. In the meantime, we've a guest in the pen - Patches a pinto mini pony. She belongs to J and J knows she's lonely, but her big horses will thrash her relentlessly so she lives in J's backyard. She's three times now destroyed the fence and even ignored a hot tape and gotten out. Yesterday evening J was beside herself, upset, and called to ask if Patches can live with us for a few days until the fence is fixed. I feel bad for both - J for doing all she can to care for this wee pony while working two jobs, and the pony for being alone in a backyard with no other comparably sized horses for company. She's a tad bit bony too, but not bad. I can't tell if it's her age or maybe she needs a little more umph in her dinner. Going to find a way to ask in a very neutral manner since I know NOTHING about mini horse nutrition or amounts of whatever they need. I could be wrong but I figure it's basically just like a big horse, just scaled back proportionately (Donks and mules are different, I know that, but still not entirely sure about minis).

Anyway. Patches is a CUTE CUTE CUTE pony. Saddle broke... J offer to sell her to us but we're having a bit of hell around the house right now, so a new horse that stays forever on our place would be a bad idea right now.

So. Everyone is getting fed in piles on the ground in the pasture. It's kinda sad and kinda sweet too - Trigger is still being ran off his feed and won't fight for his own pile. Whiskey will play musical feed piles until they leave her alone. Trigger won't and they won't ever let up on him. 

Here's the sweet part. When he was first mine, I felt so sorry for him for the exact same reason. Nope and Supes would just hound him mercilessly at feed time. They didn't want HIS feed, they just didn't want him eating. Didn't matter how far away his pile/ground feeder was situated. 

Even in his Don't Touch Me, I Don't Trust You stage, he let me guard him at feed time. No matter how cold or hot, I stood guard with an old fishing pole in hand, sometimes the Broom of Doom, prepared to whup on some horses for bullying him. One time I got so angry with Nope and Supes for trying to push around me (OH NO YOU DID NOT just do that!?) that I was literally barking mad. I threw my arms up and started BARKING at them (????) It was all that would come out of my mouth! BARKING LIKE A TICKED OFF BLUE HEELER!

Another time, I kicked Supes. He responded in kind as a warning shot. He wiffed by a mile, but a lesson was learned by me that day. That's when I started carrying a big stick of some sort.

Anyway. It's feed season again - the grass is all gone. Everyone gets fed twice a day, has hay out 24/7, but they insist on driving Trigger off his feed or off his protein bucket. When they do, he looks to me. He comes straight over, and hides behind me... I'm still his dinner guardian.  I hate that he's never earned his place at the table with the herd, but I gotta admit, I melt a little bit... I feel as if those early days of guarding him helped start the trust bond I have now with him, and it's still going strong.


I'm his person.


----------



## PoptartShop

Good video. I like how each time she got a reaction from Reds, she immediately stopped & praised her when she was calm again. Little wins, always.  Good note to end on. She will get used to it the more she's exposed to it. I like how she was very calm towards the horse & just let her react, praised her, then tried again. She will come along. Aww, I bet Patches is super cute. I don't know much about minis either, but I also assume they are just like big horses...just smaller haha. :lol:

You are most certainly Trigger's person. <3 He knows you have his back!  That's so cute!


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

Been a busy 2 weeks. A lot of time was spent getting the house Thanksgiving feast ready, a lot more time after that hauling out the holly. Red and Kristyn met with disaster the week of Thanksgiving and the vet was out of town until last Monday. Suffice it to say Red should have been a hunter jumper... but she didn't clear the pen entirely. She's not lame, but it was touch and go there last Tuesday when Kristyn took her to see the vet. She's going to be just fine, a hard lesson was learned by both.

She has had a friend of ours who is a cutter contact his horse trainer. I was afraid he was a bit of a snake oil salesman, the trainer - not our cutter friend. 

My jaw dropped when I found out who he is. The son of Eddie Wayne Bottom of the NCHA Hall of Fame. And the son is as adept at starting a horse and then, when ready, putting the finish on them, as his father was.

My boss is a friend of both the father in his day, and the son now. He said Eddie Sr. rode and trained million dollar cutting horses. If anyone can get Red going under saddle and do it safely as possible, it's his son. He didn't have any openings for outside horses in 2020, but he made an exception as a favor to our friend. He is also charging my daughter no more than any one else locally will charge to start a horse - 800.00 a month. 

Last week was rough, and it was a roller coaster ride. She has bitten off more than she can chew with this horse and while I could twist her arm and make her sell Red to someone that knows what they're doing, I'm willing to not take the nuclear option IF she is going to have Eddie start Red AND if she will actually take the time to learn from him how to handle Red.

She is going to have him work on her for 90 days. He said he'd know in two weeks if he can make something out of her or if she's just genuinely nuts... he will not take any more money from her if he can't do anything with her. He was optimistic - he has reviewed her papers and breeding and encouraged Kristyn to not give up on her just yet, that even at coming 4, she's just a baby and an unhandled one at that. 

I didn't really intend to start my entry with this information, but it happened, is was awful, it was scary, and the wounds, while entirely puncture wounds to the skin and no muscle damage or lameness issues, led to other things - Deep bruising of an artery in the groin area, coupled with a stubborn attempt of bacteria to infect the wound, despite antibiotics in the previous week, plus one episode of setting back while tied in the trailer at the vet clinic, panicking and flailing around while tied let to the weakened artery rupturing.

It was a hard week of learning for all involved. The vet bill was a whopping 277.00 for two days vet stay (Hospitalized), the treatment of the artery, the treatment for the infection that was fighting to take hold, plus a full vax, worming, and coggins. It was discovered that a previous 50.00 bill which had been paid (A lameness exam for Oops) hadn't been credited to her... so after an adjustment, Red's adventures at the vet cost 227.00. We could not ask for a more reasonable or knowledgeable vet.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

On to more joyful things. This is last Tuesday, daughter was hooking on to the stock trailer to take Red to the vet. These are the hours in the morning, shortly before the dramatic afternoon.

My granddaughter and Oops. A girl and her pony.


I do have some concerns. Oops is amazing. She's clever, curious... and unafraid. She's a problem solver, but that gets her into trouble. She has ZERO sense of self preservation. She reminds us of the Spirit Horse from Disney's Lone Ranger film - we find her in places no normal horse should ever be. Lately she's taken to standing on the brush hog. Another favorite place to stand is on a pile... of TELEPHONE POLES. Freakin' wood telephone poles... in a PILE. They aren't going to roll... they're up against two other posts in the ground and chocked so they can't roll the other direction... but... WHY OOPS? THIS is how you get hurt, horse.


She adores Khloe and Khloe, her. She is so careful with her around, and when Khloe is on her back, she is doubly careful. I just worry about the day when the two of them get into trouble together. I hope it's the best sort of trouble - fun adventure - but I worry it could also be the worst sort, the sort that gets one or both of them hurt... because Oops won't tell people no. She trusts people, and she wants to go where people want to go and see things people want to see. She won't tell Khloe no, and that worries. 



Anyway! Forget the concern and behold the cute!


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

And we had a rare lovely weekend for December, so on impulse my friend T and decided to hit up Pay Mayse Lake. It is just a few miles south of the Red River, near Hugo, OK. It was an hour drive for me, and very easy to find. The local trailriders have, I guess, gotten an infusion of new blood and donations of cash to put in pens and rejuvenate a campground set aside for equestrians. The trails that we rode were, what I'd call, beginner level in terms of terrain and they were generously wide. There were a lot of cool things to see on them. The Range Road which accesses all the trail loops is a wide, straight-ish sandy dirt road and when it's not holding large puddles of water, it is great to let a horse off the chain and let them trot, lope, or gallop. The Phantom trail was a boggy mess, but it led directly to the lake. I'd put it at intermediate to lower advanced level simply for the boggy areas concealed under fresh autumn leaves and the fact that while the brush has been cut back from the trail, it has been piled here, there and everywhere in the middle of the trail, which meant you had to pick your way through some places... which were invariably boggy if you got off the trail in that area.

The best part is - during the off season, staying there is FREE. And the water and electric at each site is still on! It's just free to stay!

Bad part... whoever designed the campground long before equestrians at lakes were a thing designed that campground loop with narrow roads... and every camp site is a direct 90 degree angle off that one narrow loop... and there is a hefty drop off on your right, no shoulder. So it's almost impossible to cut your wheels sharp enough to back into most of the places without dropping off the road. There's one small gravel road through the middle with day parking and some spots there... but you have to be able to back up in a tight spot due to all the trees and the proximity of the electric supply post and the concrete picnic tables. I was able to manage one of them. Those are the first pictures.

We didn't get to ride yesterday - T's filly, Rossie, wasn't having it. T discovered some tenderness and fever in her shoulders and withers and after a rub down wit Draw it Out, she was still agitated when a pad was laid on her back. She may be needed a trip to the equine chiro. T wasn't going to chance it ride her and possibly exacerbate whatever is going on.

Trigger did get saddled up anyway, and we did what he wanted to do for once. He also made a friend other than me. Which is a story of itself and I'll post it on it's own.

We will be returning and soon.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

When we got home, Oops decided I Halp. Then she got distracted by Trigger's hay bag. Picture taken to show that Oops is now Trigger's size... I didn't know if she'd be even as tall as Trigger. She'll be big enough to pack around an adult - which was something I always wondered about.


Also that blur in the bottom left hand side of the picture is Gina's snoot. She was trying to photobomb.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

And for those who didn't see it on social media last night:

On another note... I have to admit I've never just sat on a horse and went and looked at what they wanted to look at... mostly because at home all they really want to look at is their tie post or the feed bags. They are barn soured jerks and if given free rein WILL circle around and go right back to the barn and right back to their individual tie posts. Trigger will usually go right back to camp, to other horses, or to the trailer, if I just let him have free rein when we're trail riding. He gets told no - a lot. And he listens. He doesn't usually like being told no, there's still more riding to be done, but that's okay. 

Yesterday morning while T was trying to figure out what was going on with Rosie, I kicked my feet out of the stirrups and dropped the reins around the swells of the saddle while I talked to T and her daughter. We stood around a little while... then Trigger decided we needed to go look at something. Normally, I don't let him just walk off... but out of sheer curiosity, I let him go look at whatever he wanted to look at... because he was walking AWAY from the trailer and AWAY from other horses and toward the lake. We paused to sniff Whiz's water bucket... then he kept right on walking, the opposite direction of the other horses and our trailer...

He's being all casual, no real hurry. We get to a nice part of campgrounds with a great view of the lake... but we were still a good 50 yards from it or so... and there he stopped. He squared up with the view... his head was up, ears forward, eyes wide... his head moving a little bit as he surveyed the landscape to our left and our right. There were no boats on the lake, it was windy, choppy and wind driven waves were rolling up on the sandy shore, so no ducks (The evening before he wanted to watch the piles and piles of wild ducks on the water - it was mirror still the afternoon before).

He just wanted to look at the lake. I guess he just wanted to take in the view and the view was wonderful. 

We looked our fill, then he turned and took me right back to T and her daughter, and there he stopped. It was like he said: Welp. Okay. I'm done. Very pretty... let's go back to the others now.

That was the extent of my riding today, but just realizing that's all he wanted to do - go look at the pretty scenery, was well worth it. I had NO idea what was in his head when he started walking off and it was out of an enormous sense of curiosity that I let him. Was he really just wanting to go and look - like everyone else in a new and lovely place? Did he appreciate the scenery? Why did he want to do that? There wasn't a draw in terms of motion - no boats, no wildlife on the water. No other horses at camp but us. No one walking along, no dogs, nothing. Just a windswept lake seen through the oak and hickory trees. Did he appreciate the fact that I was willing to just be a passenger but also companion on his own little adventure for a change (he seemed to)? Or am I simply over thinking or anthropomorphizing? 

Aside from the deeper questions about horses and animals in general, and what they enjoy, and what agency they have in our relationships with them.... is this.

Never in my life would I have dreamed I'd be chillin' on that horse... THAT HORSE... no reins, no boots in the stirrups, and just sit there, to see what he had in his head to go look at - the lake and the view of it, apparently. I don't think anyone that knew that horse when I first had him would have ever imagined he could be trusted to do that.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

Here's the new friend story.

Upon realizing a ride was not going to happen yesterday morning, we just chilled on the picnic table next to T's camp site. It was good for Trigger to get saddled up... us mosey down to the lake (by his choice) and mosey back, and then do nothing but get the girth loosened up and stand around doing nothing. 

Normally he's very reactive to people speaking with their hands, getting loud and animated while telling stories. T's daughter is very animated and very loud and talks a lot with her hands... and it's age appropriate. Trigger has never been in such close proximity... at least in my time of owning him... with such a child.

A few head jerks when she'd hop around in front of him, telling a story... and that was it. He soon quit reacting at all. She found out the hand pouch on my sweatshirt was crammed with horse snacks... and she loves how gentle and polite he is when accepting a treat, so she went to work on his scratchy spots and offering treats.

There is picture up there of him with his head on her shoulder. He actually put his head there by choice, and was dozing off when I took the picture. He's found a new friend and for him to trust her enough to relax that much speaks volumes of what a gentle, if fiery, soul that horse really is, and IMO, what an excellent young horsewoman she is. She's being raised right by her momma.


----------



## CopperLove

My mother has a habit of looking at certain horses and saying, "They have such sweet eyes!" She looks at the photos of Trigger and exclaims, he has sweet eyes.

She's done that a few times since we've been back into the "horse thing," often over fiery, anxious type horses that most people would not describe as "sweet".

I've joked several times with the barn owners, "Yeah, mom said she had sweet eyes, and look where it got us."

But in her own way, she's not been wrong... some of them just never had the chance to be sweet before.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

CopperLove said:


> My mother has a habit of looking at certain horses and saying, "They have such sweet eyes!" She looks at the photos of Trigger and exclaims, he has sweet eyes.
> 
> She's done that a few times since we've been back into the "horse thing," often over fiery, anxious type horses that most people would not describe as "sweet".
> 
> I've joked several times with the barn owners, "Yeah, mom said she had sweet eyes, and look where it got us."
> 
> But in her own way, she's not been wrong... some of them just never had the chance to be sweet before.



I think you're on to something. 


My husband says he has crazy eyes... I say: Nah, you're seeing that one eye with the white sclera... and he always says: No no. I see that... but his eyes are still crazy.


We all just laugh about that. He may actually be crazy, but at least he's sweet.


----------



## PoptartShop

Oops is getting so big!! Such a pretty girl! 

It's nice to just be able to take everything all in...they do really appreciate just standing, and looking sometimes. Promise does that when I take her on a trail. Sometimes she stops, just stands & looks (not fearfully), & we just sit for a few and take everything in. It's quite nice. Trigger is such a good boy. He is definitely your heart horse, no doubt.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

PoptartShop said:


> Oops is getting so big!! Such a pretty girl!
> 
> It's nice to just be able to take everything all in...they do really appreciate just standing, and looking sometimes. Promise does that when I take her on a trail. Sometimes she stops, just stands & looks (not fearfully), & we just sit for a few and take everything in. It's quite nice. Trigger is such a good boy. He is definitely your heart horse, no doubt.



Oops is shaping up to be a nicely proportioned horse. I was kinda worried - her mom was stocky, very short, very Pony. Never really knew her breed - pretty sure she was a Pony/Horse cross of some sort. Oops' daddy was a huge rodeo bronc, pinto... probably tbh Paint but never registered. He was a bay tobiano. Have no idea how he was actually built - We have ONE picture of him, standing on 'one hand', hinds in the air, at full extension, his belly to the camera, and a cowboy flying through the air. He was treated like a King, and he was... That was the only thing he wanted to learn and the only thing he wanted to do with his life... so he lived a good life doing it. Found out a year after Oops was born, he tore an aorta mid-buck at a rodeo and died in the arena. He bucked that hard.



That also gave us concerns for Oops personality wise... but she's inherited the best of... someone... from somewhere. The only thing with her that worries me is her lack of self-preservation and willingness to trust humans implicitly without question. That's both good... and bad. I worry she won't tell Khloe _no_ someday on the trail, but... she's also a dominant filly in the pasture, so... maybe she will. IDK. We'll have to be sure Khloe is raised to understand there are just some places you don't ask a horse to go, and some things you don't ask a horse to do, even if they're willing.


And about the stop and look... I have to be honest. I don't ride our other two horses that are broke to trail ride (The others are too young) very often. Gina and Supes don't often ask to stop and look. They're very All Business on the trail... but then, while I have a great relationship with them - it's not the same sort of bond I have with Trigger.

This was the first time he ever wanted to go admire the scenery. He likes to look at things, but it's things that might eat him... like the old cellar on the trails this weekend, or a root ball to a tree that might actually be hiding a mountain lion (not really, but y'know. IT MIGHT). And these days, I let him look his fill, snort, blow, look some more, talk him through it, and we go on down the trail.

This was entirely different... and I hope since he felt relaxed enough to do this with me over the weekend, and that in September he finally relaxed enough to let loose and PLAY in the lake when I took him swimming, that we're kind of unlocking some next level trust here... and for both of us. I could have not trusted him to not circle right back to the trailer with haste, which he will usually do if I let him. But something about his body language told me this was different, and to see what he wanted to do.

And I'm glad I did. It showed me something new and has me asking deep questions about how a horse's mind works. I never dreamed a horse would enjoy a nice view. That seems to be a human thing, not an animal thing. I keep asking if I misunderstood - was he really looking for a threat? Trying to sort out an area to escape to if a mountain lion jumped out of a tree at us (No... not gonna happen, but he doesn't know that), or was he REALLY just wanting a chance to appreciate the beauty of the lake and this new place we were at?

It's really changed the way to I think about horses, and that's one of the best things about them - you learn something new every time you're in their company.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

My goodness, December was here and gone in a whirlwind of cheesecake, turkey, and tinsel wasn't it? I managed to squeeze in the one ride at Pat Mayes and a trip to Art's saddle shop in Denison, TX, wherein I vowed to only spend about 100.00.


I left having spent 250.00. I mean is it POSSIBLE to go in a good tack shop and refrain from overspending? I knew I was lying to myself when I did it. LOL


In my defense, he bought an older lot of Pro Choice weighted split reins and the second I felt them, I was gone. Kept a pair for myself, gave away two as Christmas gifts. Loaded up on Amish made well erled split ear headstalls and saddle strings too.


Haven't had time to mess with ANY of my four legged friends, except to feed them and hang out scratching all the itchy places. Tomorrow, we day ride Platter, this weekend, we return to Pat Mayes - the place where Trigger just wanted to look at the lake and the scenery that one morning. That makes it a special place for me.


It's gonna be cold Saturday, high in low 40s, windy. I'll have to bundle up. Fortunately, I have a propane heater in my trailer AND an electric one, and to our delight, the electricity is still on at the campsites and it's free to stay and play in the off season! I won't freeze to death.

Tonight, Hubs has his annual New Years Poker Game, and this year, our son is 18 now, so they're having a big Man Cookout for him too... I'll be in the living room, nose in a book tonight, but until then, I gotta beat feet home at noon, clean up the kitchen and dining room and living room, throw on a peach cobbler, throw together the dry ingredients for a second one and save them for this weekend, and double check where all of Trigger's tack is - Pretty sure it's all still in my trailer. 



Tomorrow's ride may or may not include my kids, Gina, and Supes, but I'm not going to beat them with a stick to make them go with me. Trigger and I have things to do and people to see tomorrow.


I hope everyone has a Happy New Year!


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

So it was a good weekend. Nobody got hurt and that's all I ask. 

All of the horses were spooky, wound tight, reactive, and looking for boogers in the bushes. We all agreed it's likely because A. New place, B. Windy, C. we saw a TON of BIIIIGG bobcat tracks and a lot of hog sign on our rides. The horses were likely smelling the hogs and bigcats.... but you wouldn't believe the amount of chaos one armadillo, 20 yards into the woods off the trail, can cause with 6 or 7 horses that are already wound tight.

I rode Gina the most. Trigger only went out for a short hour and a half ride Saturday evening. Gina is a really good horse... but she's been left to the pasture too much for the past year. She's reached full physical maturity and she is THICC, but she's also out of shape and likes to argue with her rider these days. She's been ridden too many times by people who were also rusty riders and didn't want to haul her up for bad habits and... well. Horses are horses. Give them an inch, they'll take a mile. 

So I put some wet pads on her this weekend. It was quite the adventure. There's a WHOLE lot of horse there and when she spooks, teleports, or pulls the buck/teleport combo move, she is powerful and explosive with it. And this weekend was THE weekend for all of those things, I guess. She would inch forward while we we're stopped and waiting... so she got to back up each and every time she started to ease forward. She would walk off when I was mounting... she got to back up immediately. She would try to TROT off when I was stepping off. THAT got her in deep trouble with me and she did get to move her feet both times she pulled that at camp... and she was sassy about it... wanted to buck and pop up on the front end. I did let her set her own pace at times... knowing she'd wear herself out and have no one to blame but herself. And wear herself out she did. She was lathered up, wore out, and tired yesterday when we got back to camp.

She has some bad habits to work out of her and I've decided to be the one that does it. I'll probably recruit a little help if she doesn't get over herself pretty quick. I can forgive the spooking THIS trip... I'm curious and ready to try her at a place where she's familiar and see if she's just getting emotionally compromised anywhere we go, or just new places with lots of sign of predators. Doesn't matter really - She's got to settle down regardless, but yeah. I'm curious if this weekend was an exception or becoming a rule.

She almost lost me twice - one of T's fillies decided to spook and buck at a great big nothing, so Gina decided 'Let's do it too!' She thought something was coming to eat us all.. *sigh* No. I had a death grip on the saddle, not gonna lie, didn't fall off. She spooked hard enough at an armadillo in the woods, almost back to camp, that I did come out of the saddle, but not fully off the saddle. Got myself settled back in the seat - she had the decency to look ashamed of herself. The only thing I really came down on her for was that trotting off AFTER I got one leg off the saddle. All I could do, both times, was lay across the saddle like a dead body and crank her head around. After she stopped, both times, she got to move her feet. She didn't like any of it all, but I didn't care. That's an OH HECK NO, SISTER. I can tolerate walking off as I'm getting IN the seat (She has to back up when she does that) more than trotting off getting out of it. 

She did listen well for shifting between walk and trot, and not trotting when I asked her not to, and trotting when I did ask for it. I did note that unlike Trigger, she wasn't sure what the shift in my seat and legs, overall posture, and moving the reins forward, further over her neck meant. That = Clicking tongue still had her confused and not picking up her pace. She expected a little heel. It took about three times of doing all that, plus two times of tiny heel, to get her to figure out what I wanted WITHOUT a nudge of my heels. Now she'll pick up the pace either way. Also LOVE LOVE LOVE her trot. She was smooth as glass and I discovered I'm not as bad at sitting a trot as I thought. Trigger just has a trot so choppy it's very difficult to not bounce, especially if he's not fully warmed up. 

I'm sore today - my core is paying the price of trotting Gina so much over the weekend. My thighs are paying the price, my back muscles are paying the price... as are my shoulder muscles... I never get sore from riding Trigger these days, no matter what we do, so for my own fitness and for her overall well being, Gina has just moved up to the top of my Special Project list. She's about to become my main mount and Trigger as the back up.... he'll still get ridden a lot, but on camping trips, he'll get generous time off for good behavior. She's going to get worked like a sled dog.

Pictures below. IDK why, but I'm always doing something stupid in every picture, or my horse WILL park out to pee. It just is what it is. I'm in the Aussie bootlegger hat, black sweatshirt, or hat and OSU cowboys (Orange) T shirt and on the sorrel mare in all these pictures.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

Not entirely horse related, but IDK. Maybe. I feel like I'm having an existential crisis lately... or something. Not sure what to call it. I'm not wondering if my life has meaning by any means. I'm wondering if I need a change in my life. I left work Friday in my slacks and dressy office clothes... went home and changed into a pair of frayed jeans, my boots, spurs, a hoodie and a hat... and as I walked out the door snapping down my knife sheath on my belt, it hit me like a brick in the head...


I felt like I'd shed a skin that didn't fit me, and put on who I really am in that very moment.


It's been incredibly hard to go back to work this week. I hate my job. I love the people I work for. 



It's hard to stay focused on work, it's getting harder and harder to be nice to rude and entitled people, or stupid people. I'd rather be home, tearing down Grace's saddle for her, scrubbing it up, restringing it, and clamping it down in places so the leather will lay back down (A trade - me to resfurb her favorite saddle in exchange for her to help me start Outback on loading, ponying with a saddle on, stuff like that soon). 



I come to work with bloody cuticles, bruises, scrapes, crooked fingers, broken nails that seem perpetually dirty no matter how hard I try to scrape them out, with cracked skin that constantly holds dirt too unless I scrub hard with a pumice stone. It used to bother me - then I noticed all the women I ride with have hands just like mine.


I just... feel like I'm in a place in life where I need to make a decision. Stay at a dang good paying job with generous time off, or try to do something that feels 'real' to me but won't pay as well and may mean less free time. IDK. I'm just... well. At a crossroads. 



Here. Enjoy some Cody Jinks while I continue to ponder the meaning of life, the universe, and everything.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

And here's some John Denver to go with Cody Jinks.


----------



## egrogan

Atoka, I feel like someone just read out loud a script of what's been going through my head for the past...I don't know...week...month...many months. I don't know the answers but I feel you.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

egrogan said:


> Atoka, I feel like someone just read out loud a script of what's been going through my head for the past...I don't know...week...month...many months. I don't know the answers but I feel you.



It's a profound experience isn't it? To recognize that moment, that crossroad.


I mean, I can't explain exactly how it felt. It's like when I stepped out my front door Friday, I stepped into MY life, not some false version of who I am... like this person I am from 8-5 is a borrowed body or something. It was weird and powerful, and it's not left me.


----------



## egrogan

Right, it's like having two different "selves." I think I'm an oddity at work, no one really understands what I do outside of work and it's like they can say they know a "rural person" because of the stories I sometimes share with them. For years I felt like I could be a divided person with a foot in both worlds, but more and more, I find myself staring at the clock in the office world and counting down the minutes to get back to the farm world. Unfortunately, I need to the office world to financially sustain the farm world- at least a bit longer.


----------



## PoptartShop

I love the pictures. Sounds like you had a good weekend, I'd be sore too from all that! :lol: Looks like beautiful scenery. It's good that you rode Gina for a change too. It helps you work on different things!

I understand how you feel. One of the ladies I work with at my job (I work in a law firm), she had horses back in the day & she understands what I mean when I talk about my horse, but nobody else really understands. LOL. Which is OK, I mean not everyone is educated on horses but everyone at my job gets their nails done. I used to, but not anymore because well, horses! I do paint them, but that's it. :rofl: 


Once I'm at the barn, I truly feel like home. It doesn't matter what I look like, what I'm wearing, etc. I also need to stay in the office world to support my horsey habits haha.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

Yeahhh my childhood friend and trail riding buddy is in the same boat. She hates her job (HS Teacher) and all the bullcrap that comes along with the way administration is in public schools today. Still, she's a half second away from quitting this year. She said she just can't take it any more.


But yeah - you two nailed it. I feel like two different people. I feel like a big huge fake at work and I just dread having to walk out the door to work every morning... but I guess I'm going to have to get over it, because like both of you, without it, I can't have the things that I love (Farm life) without it. 



Makes you wonder how many of us feel absolutely like an animal in a trap, eh? I know I'm about ready to chew my own leg off to get out.


----------



## carshon

I think that dichotomy is part of a lot of people's lives. I personally know very few people who "love" their jobs and who do not have a different side to who they are once they leave work. I love the farm life and have been very lucky to live it most of my life and even for a very short time make it my income - BUT I am old and gimpy and I need that desk job to support my animals even if I don't ride them like I should. For whatever reason this time of year seems to make me reflect more on what I dislike about my job. I work with a multitude of clients - some of them well versed in how our system works and others who don't care and want me to do their job for them. Many of whom want to point fingers when things do not work out they way they planned. Since part of my job is analysis of their marketing projects I am second guessed more times than not when I have to delivery news that their campaign was not as fruitful as they had planned or promised. I think for me personally this time of year means no riding (or very little) and chores done in the mud, deep snow or bitter cold or a variation of all three. And it makes me more depressed at the state of my life. Come summer when I can hit clinics, horse fairs, poker runs etc that cost money I am thankful for my frustrating job so I can pay for all of that. Oi!


----------



## CopperLove

You have much more life experience than I do and in different kinds of ways. But...

I took a full time job straight out of grad school that was local (so I didn't have to spend money to move, and I had good references locally) and would get me experience in my field. It got me the experience, but turned out to be a nightmare. I worked there right at 9 months and came to hate just about every day. I didn't have time to feel like I was a different person at work because it was eating me up alive, heart and soul until there wasn't going to be anything left. There were all kinds of factors in that but mainly the owner wouldn't hire any more help so it was just the manager and I, day in and day out, and even though I really liked him as a person it was difficult to hold things together because he was falling apart in a bad way and I simply was not equipped at that time in my life to babysit a man older than me who was supposed to be my manager... Customers were mean because their work wasn't getting done, and I couldn't blame them for that but also couldn't keep up or do anything about it with only two people in the shop with one of us having a mental breakdown over the state of his life.

When it was finally time to jump ship everything lined itself out. Not necessarily in the way I would have liked at the time, but in the way I probably needed. The locally owned shop I worked at through grad school took me back part time and that's how I got to be close with the people I do music with today; at the same time, a friend of my former mentor from college contacted me about some contracted work because I'd been highly recommended to her, and I started picking up any freelance design I could get.

I did all that until it didn't feel right anymore and the contracted work ran dry. Through another contact who recommended me I got a job with local tourism that taught me a lot and I loved and my boss there fully supported my hunt for a full-time job in my field and actually was the person who encouraged me to apply for the position I have now even though I didn't feel I was qualified based on the job listing...

Thats a long bit to basically say, I've been thinking a lot lately about how strange and awesome it is that every single time I've reached that fork in the path, it's been laid out in front of me, even when I've lost faith that it would be. That doesn't mean I didn't have to do some searching myself, that doesn't mean it was always fun... but the right thing was always there. I'm sure you've been there, quit jobs, etc. I just agree that a feeling is a sign sometimes, maybe not something you can act on immediately but something you can start building plans for.

Even when I took the horse that I shouldn't have that I didn't know what to do with? What do you know, a google search reveals this random couple trying to start a business locally who turn out to be amazing horse people.

When I put my boots on to go out to their place, I feel powerful. Not because I think I know so much about horses now or I'm so cool... but because they remind me that even if I'm not brave, even when I don't know what I'm doing or what's next, I AM strong, and I have the ability to learn and adapt, and I'll go on.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

Thank you all for your kind replies. It truly helps to know I'm not alone in this, it truly does.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

From yesterday evening.

Beauzeau (Bo), Maggie, and BabyGirl/Granbaby. She will be 2 next month.


Look at that sunset... granted my truck and trailer are blocking most of it but...


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

Just an update. IDK what my funk is this week. I feel tired and cranky - and stupid people are just tap dancing on my last nerve.


PART of my problem of feeling run down is cedar allergies - pollen is OFF THE CHARTS right now, and it feels like I have a sledge hammer hitting me in the forehead and someone's thumbs trying push my eyeballs out of my head from inside my skull. IF I had a job where I could get up and move around... and not be sitting at a desk all day... I could get my mind off it. 



I reek of peppermint oil too - I find it helps give me some small relief from inflamed sinuses and the pressure in my head.


The rest of the funk - I think it's burn out. I've done this kind of work for 20 years and now, people seem more entitled that ever, and it's NOT just young people. Full grown adults act like pushy, naggy children and act like I've slapped them in the face with a dead mackerel if I ever get pushed far enough I have to whip out my stern elementary school teacher/librarian tone to cut through the utterly demanding b.s. most of them drone on with. 



I've learned from Gina, the Chestnut Mare - they're not going to move my feet. They've not earned my respect and I'm not going to let them drive me.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

Funk... may well be SAD... seasonal depression + cedar pollen = misery. It's kinda like swimming with increasingly heavy ankle weights.


I like cold weather, and Oklahoma gets some very mild winters, even though the wind/cold/humidity combo will just peel the hide off your bones and eat you up on a still day.... but I'm ready to take off my shoes, walk barefoot in some freshly turned earth, and get my hands in the dirt. A little sun and warmer weather is what I need I think.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

I'll just leave this here. A friend of ours and co-worker with my husband happened to run across my daughter and gbaby an hour from home and while shopping. She snapped this picture and sent it to all of us.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

About the funk. I've noticed now that the days are visibly getting longer, I seem to be feeling more... okay. I _have_ had to take control of emotional vampires sucking the life out of me at work. They don't like being told no, or not gaining traction with me, but I had to do it. I can't keep letting them do this to me just to be 'nice' to clients. Lot of entitled people these days and they like to take advantage of people who are trying to be polite. Firm, fair, consistent... I'm treating them like my horses, rewarding the try, and not letting them move my feet.

I know the wardrobe thing sounded weird... but I've started my bi-annual refresh my winter wardrobe shopping (Clearance sales are my friend) and I've started steering toward the kind of clothes that, while not jeans and boots and spurs, are office approved... but still feel more like me. I guess it's like the Bugs Bunny Cartoon where the different hats make Elmer Fudd behave differently. LOL


----------



## PoptartShop

That's true. It's not pitch black at 5pm when I leave work anymore, although it's dark when I get to the barn - still, I think that definitely can lift our mood. I agree, you can't let people walk all over you. I work in a law firm & there's people that constantly try to do that, or they just think it's their way or the highway...doesn't always work like that. :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## CopperLove

I read this last week, put a mental pin in it and then never came back over the weekend.

*First*, posted by a Facebook friend who struggles with Seasonal affective disorder (SAD), who shared from another page on the 26th of January:

"Hang in there. Within four weeks, the maple sap will be flowing. Within six weeks the earliest migrating birds will begin to arrive in numbers. Within eight weeks, the early spring wildflowers will emerge from the earth. You will feel the warm sun on your face again."

*Second*:

The wardrobe thing isn't weird at all. I'm sure you've heard about the currently very popular "Kon Mari" method of decluttering, and maybe even about folks who are following a "minimal wardrobe" trend? It's kind of a newfangled idea but... also kind of not.

Just a few generations back, (my grandparents, in my case) people didn't have the money or resources to keep so much clothing. And obviously even further back when clothing was all made by hand people didn't have wardrobes full of things either. Fast fashion has grown at such a rate that even if you're the kind of person who doesn't hoard clothing, chances are you still have a lot of stuff in your closet that just isn't "you."

One of the good takeaways, in my opinion, from the people who tout the idea of a minimal wardrobe is that streamlining one's closet into only items that *a.)* bring you joy or *b.)* serve a practical purpose (exercise or hobbies, ie. horses) really DOES make a difference in the way you feel about yourself in those clothes. You're never just picking something because it's the last option and you HAVE to wear it to work. And that's what you've done in picking new office clothes that feel more like you. It absolutely DOES make you feel better, and I'd bet with your seasonal cleaning habits you'd find a big old wardrobe declutter to be really refreshing and maybe even fun. We're lucky enough today that we have such a variety of clothing to pick from, but there's so much out there that it's overwhelming in a way we don't tend to think about and it can also make us feel like we're being swallowed up by a work wardrobe that we don't really care about.

Wardrobe Project 333 is an interesting thing to look up (Note: I am NOT a trendy 'minimalist' by any means, but I did Project 333 while I was in college so I could empty my closet and use it house a big cage that I hid my pet rats in, and that certainly brought me joy :lol: )

Marie Kondo's book, "The Life-Changing Magic of Tidying Up" is something you'll see talked about a lot online if you do any kind of search at all on these ideas... to the point it gets annoying. But hearing what other people say about it isn't the same as actually reading her book. It's a small book, and getting a glimpse into her mind and how she views the accumulation of items is really interesting, you can tell part of it is a cultural thing. Anyone who works with animals or has certain kinds of hobbies knows that there's no way you can ONLY keep items that bring you joy... I mean, I'm going to need that empty bucket and these 8 different kinds of adhesives later, ya know? And those stained, un-matching dish towels don't bring me joy but they serve their purpose and keep me from using a million paper towels, so why would I buy new ones when I have serviceable ones already?

But the really FUN part of it that I think makes a lot of sense is the wardrobe. I think it's fun to go through things and get a sense of what you love, what you don't, and why. What makes you feel good when you wear it? For example, I realized it's not only certain cuts and colors of clothing that I tend to wear the most, but certain fabrics. Knowing that now, I don't buy anything in the fabrics that I don't feel good wearing anymore. I think it's natural that the clothes you enjoy make you feel better. It might be too much to deal with right now while you're feeling down, but I bet when you feel more like it, going through the clothes that don't feel like you, and selling or donating them, would make you feel even better!

Looking at everything I've typed now I guess that does sound a little crazy, but I swear it's actually fun. :lol:


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

@CopperLove... Thank you SO much for your reply. I'm going to have to dig into that!


----------



## CopperLove

You are going to run into a lot of people talking about it online that are probably going to annoy you :lol: It's a really trendy marketing thing right now, you can tell by the number of YouTube videos titled "Declutter with Me", "Kon Mari my Wardrobe" etc. But I think you might enjoy Marie's book if you just take what you need from it. Seeing some of your projects, and a little bit about how you've been feeling lately, it might be a good refresh and reset for you. A lot of people get stressed about it (decluttering, revamping wardrobe, letting go of things, etc.) But some people really enjoy it, I think you would.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

Unspeakably angry today. Emotional wreck. Absolutely overwhelmed with bullcrap and it's all cratering in at once.


MOSTLY it was the chicken disaster that put me over the top. I thought a ride on Trigger yesterday would help me get more grounded, but the trails were so sloppy... and I knew they would be... and I was merely a passenger yesterday. And not in a good, relaxing way. I guess it was a growing experience... I had fun but had to put some realllly deep faith in Trigger's footwork. It didn't help that I rode with a friend I met through T. She's a barrel racer, brought a friend of hers... whom I've known for 15 ir 16 years... I didn't realize she is also a barrel racer. I was absolutely shocked to my core to see her ride up on a leggy red gelding. It was good seeing her, but that was her first trail ride... she's never ridden any of her horses, ever, in her entire life... outside an arena. So that was great. Her horse did fine except for a few boogers (Ribbons blowing from trees where new trails have been cut, reflectors on trees buzzing in the wind, deer jumping up in front of us, the usual).


Ah, but one lady. I know she's described as a genuine, real, and honest good hearted person... but so. loud. and so belligerent. Always right... even when she was about to get us lost, because she had to be trail boss and from four horses back. So many times she'd demand to know if I knew where I was (on the trail) (I did) but I cheerfully shrugged, said nahhhh, but... my horse knows exactly where we are. Simply because she'd repeatedly nearly gotten us massively lost. 



What was interesting is - while she and her friend were unloading their horses about 50 yards away, her voice was so loud and so forceful... it wigged Trigger smooth out. He was so worried about her simply because of the tone of her voice and how far it carried. It took a lot of effort to get his attention back on me (SOME of it was because he wanted to say hi to their horses), and a lot of convincing that no, she wasn't going to hurt him or be allowed to come over and scare him.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

I didn't get to finish the previous post. Daughter called me hysterical - I couldn't even tell she was my daughter. Daycare had called her while she was on the road to college... said Grandbaby was passing large clots of blood into her diaper (Gbaby has had some loose stools for the last three days, doctor yesterday assured daughter it was a combination stomach bug and teething, no worries.)


I wasn't so much worried for gbaby as I was for daughter driving 30 miles south on US 75 in the emotional wreck she was in. Rushed out the door, Hubs is rushing me to the daycare to meet daughter and me do the driving... daughter calls...


Daycare had called the wrong parent for the wrong kid. It wasn't even babygirl with the problem. It was someone else's wee one.


So... yeah. I'm an emotional snarl this morning and feel like if I could just have a good cry, it'll all be better.


----------



## carshon

But I think you may have been more of a passenger. It sounds like you were still in tune with your horse and you just needed some time to let your mind and body let go. And riding a sensitive horse around not so sensitive people can be horrible. I had a mare that would do just as you described. She had been abused and any loud person around her caused her so much anxiety when she got up like that I had to really be calm and cool so my energy did not match hers. I bet you did that too without realizing it.

Good job letting it go!


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

carshon said:


> But I think you may have been more of a passenger. It sounds like you were still in tune with your horse and you just needed some time to let your mind and body let go. And riding a sensitive horse around not so sensitive people can be horrible. I had a mare that would do just as you described. She had been abused and any loud person around her caused her so much anxiety when she got up like that I had to really be calm and cool so my energy did not match hers. I bet you did that too without realizing it.
> 
> Good job letting it go!



Yeah, I guess it wasn't all for naught. I mean... loud people don't worry him any more, because... well. All the people I camp with are loud... actually. Exuberant... animated... joyfully loud. Is not the same as obnoxious and belligerently loud. He knows the difference and it is immediate.


I had to really put a lot of faith in him yesterday - wet red clay is treacherous stuff and this was red clay with a lot of climbs and descents, lots of hidden muddy spots because of the wind blowing leaves across the trail. He took it all like a boss.


I don't think she was happy with me either because she wanted to be trail boss, but was on the slowest horse of them all. Two others were on long legged barrel horses, her friend was on a little cowpony bred horse that looked about the same size as Trigger, but stockier. She was realllly causing a train wreck back behind her when she was in the lead, and while I like Trigger learning it's okay to be behind other horses... I find his confidence soars when he's out in front. He's not at all buddy soured when it's me and him in the lead. We'll leave everyone and I always tell them... if we tack off at a trot, pay us no mind. We'll wait on you around the bend.

IF he gets at the back of the pack? He's nervous, worried, afraid of being left and starts to get further from me. I'm working on getting him over that, but he is such a low horse, IDK if he'll ever get over other horses being the draw. I've gotten him past them driving him from behind, but it's taken two years. Anyway... He and I would go brush popping yesterday and casually ease up ahead of her. IDK how many times she'd holler from 20 yards back that we were about to hit a muddy spot... Well. Yeah. Or how something was far too steep to go down... well. No. Not for us it's not... I just let him pick how he wants his feet to go and... we go.


But she was a major cause of stress yesterday, simply from her trying to be trail boss and getting turned around directionally while the rest of us knew better... but no one wanted to gainsay her. I was just trying to ignore her and smile and nod, then me and Trigger went on to do it our way.


I didn't have the fight in me yesterday, and I didn't know her well enough to get really up in her business about the bossy stuff, but next time I will. I don't want to be the trail boss... I just want to ride.


BTW, at the end of the ride, I asked the other lady, the one I've known all these years and didn't know she was a horsewoman, how she enjoyed her first trail ride. She offered a nervous, hesitant... I ... yeahhh... I think I had fun... (But not really from the sound of her voice).


I hope she was just being silly and actually had fun, but she didn't sound convinced what we did yesterday was fun. LOL


----------



## carshon

Muddy trails are not for the faint of heart! To be honest I am not a fan - pretty much because my mare (Tillie Mae) has not a lick of self preservation! She also does best at the front and gets nervous when behind other horses. But if her buddy is in front and gets a bit away and I ask Tillie to slow down to watch her footing she is a wreck. Everyone tells me that horse won't knowingly hurt themselves but I am not so sure with her. She has thrown us down a couple of ravines and all I could see were flailing front legs and a tail dragging behind us as we slid. Not my idea of a fun ride - she is not the most sure footed beast even on a flat trail - add anxiety and a little speed and my heart rate jumps. But I am in an odd place as I ride a gaited forward horse and a lot of folks here still ride stock horses so I mainly ride with daughter and hubby so Tillie Mae usually rides with her pasture mates - reinforcing the buddy sourness. We have take to splitting up and riding away from each other but that has been sporadic. So I guess I ride what I got and hope for the best.

I hope your friend eventually realizes that all rides won't be like that - and I hope you can get her out with a less "bossy" trail boss and less muddy trails so she can enjoy herself.


----------



## PoptartShop

Awww, it's okay...gosh, way for the daycare to freak everyone out! :sad: Sheesh!

Regarding the voices/tone, Promise is the same way. She's had people yell at her in the past & it freaks her out if anyone is acting that way. They definitely sense those things. She knows immediately if someone isn't speaking in a good tone - that would've freaked her out too. :sad: It's definitely hard to get them to focus sometimes when those things happen, but it sounds like you handled it well by keeping him calm & reassuring him. :smile: 

It's hard to ride on muddy trails. Don't be so hard on yourself. I am the same way, let them move their feet how they want. I know some horses are better on their feet than others (like Trigger!). Promise is the same way, like if there is a steep hill, & it's a bit muddy, I do get a little nervous but she slows right down & just takes her time going down. That definitely would've annoyed me too, like I know there's mud, you don't have to keep telling us! :lol: 

Hopefully your friend will want to go next time, just maybe not on as much of a muddy trail haha. But, for her first time - I think she should be proud!


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

Well. We tried A Thing this last weekend. Saturday I got it in my head to finally do something I'd thought about doing for quite some time - load Trigger up and haul him to Platter and try a solo ride.

So we roll in to the campground. There is day parking for riders, the main campground is still closed for the season. I quickly found out a LARGE group of riders was there, and one of their people had their 1 ton and 4 horse slant parked right in the middle of the main road. They had the ENTIRE equestrian loop, what was open of it, blocked. I even rolled down the window when the man looked at me all weird and I said: Ya'll got the entire road blocked... I can't get through, and I can't back up... 

Guy shrugs and keeps saddling his horse.

I was TICKED. With a little effort, I was able to back up the trailer and use a very small side path as a 'road' and got through by driving between the trees and the camp bathroom building. Managed to not get my trailer tires off in a bar ditch, and swung back through camp, turned around at the entry to the camp, and used an overgrown, barely there, day parking area a quarter of a mile from the trail head. I unloaded Trigger. Realized my guts were churning (nerves) and it wasn't getting any better. I was getting sick from it.

My hands were shaking and I choked it back, fought for peace and calm, and had a quiet talk with Trigger. I said, look. I know I'm nervous and afraid, and you're going to get nervous and afraid, but we're going to do this together. We got this.

Then I laid my hand on his neck, under his mane and quietly asked the Lord to keep his hand on us that day... and not for me, but for my horse - because if I got hurt, the horse would be blamed. I asked Him to ride with us that day, or maybe, IDK, if he had some ******* angels with nothing better to do... he could send them our way.

Guts still churning, I tightened the cinch, led him past the large group of trail riders... who didn't bother to say hi bye or screw you to me, even though I tipped my cap brim to them and wished them a good morning - might have ruffled some feathers over my 'tone' when I told that one guy he needed to move, IDK.

Led my horse about 50 yards from the trailhead before getting in the saddle. Trigger didn't move... he just looked back and tapped my shin. He got carrots for it. We sat there a moment, then I turned him toward the trail. Rode past a second group that's with the same big group... wished them a good morning, got one good morning back from a group of 8 people and one girl said my horse was pretty. I thanked her... and into the dark woods we rode. 

Trigger made it about 10 yards in, and started telling me no no nope, nuh uh. We did a few circles... He'd walk a little further, and try to turn back... we did more circles.

Finally he started walking along just fine... out of the corner of my eye, I saw a pair of riders coming up behind us. I assumed the big group had moved out and were going to be on our butts all the way, so I prepared to get off the trail, and get out of the saddle rather than fight Trigger when they went by - because he'd want to hook on to them.

I heard a man's voice: you riding alone today?

Yes'sir. Thought I'd see how he'd do on his own, this is our first time to ride out on our own. Didn't realize there was a big group going to be here... let me get out of ya'll's way.

Oh we're not with them... and if you'd rather ride alone, we'll go on by you...

I figured what the heck, we're all going in the same direction for a while, it'll be good for Trigger to ride with complete strangers and horses he's never met before anyway...

I told them I certainly didn't mind.

So we rode on for a while, the man, his wife, and me.

He and his wife have a prison ministry... at the prison my husband once worked at before he moved into Probation & Parole. His father worked at that same prison, and the man who married us had a prison ministry there before he passed. He was a dear friend of ours and a mentor to my husband.

I asked that He ride with me that day - and he sent a prison minister and his wife across my path. 

We rode for 4 hours, found the actual John Wayne places of the John Wayne Trail System. Ran into the Big Group... and this time in a hairy spot on the trail in terms of going around. They were having a sammich break.

Why go around you might ask? Because they were spread out across the trail, off their horses, standing smack in the middle of it, and didn't offer to move to let us pass, just stared at us.

We had to brush pop to go around. 

I'm not a superstitious sort, but I can tell you if that road hadn't been blocked by someone else, and if I hadn't had to loop back around and take the time to fit through a tight spot with my rig, had I not had to walk a quarter of a mile to the trailhead, these people would not have met up with me. I would have been behind them.

Sometimes the Lord puts something or someone in your path for a reason - something to stall your departure from home by 15 minutes and you find out you might have been in a head on collision on the highway, had you been on the road on time. Sometimes he puts people in your path. 

Again, I'm not superstitious... but when we got back and loaded - I didn't see these folks load up and leave out... they'd have had to have gone almost right past me... I was looking for them, to wave goodbye. I didn't see what rig they went to. I didn't see them at all on my own way out - and by then that one honyock had moved his rig out of the road. I did not see them again after we parted ways back at camp. I can't find them on social media, and I can't find their ministry information through the prison. Granted I've not done a thorough search - I'm sure they just don't do FB, and Big Mack doesn't have ALL the ministries listed that come inside their walls.

But I'd like to think that maybe there were a couple of angels needing to "just get the horse out of them" as the Preacher and his Wife said to me. Maybe four, if you count the horses they were on.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

So I've briefly touched on this in my Caprock Bucket List thread in the Trail Riding section, and wanted to say a little more here.

I get it... my husband just isn't as into horses as I am. But I am incredibly surprised he doesn't ride more simply because of the wildlife we see on the trails. I'm surprised he doesn't camp with me more - We've intentionally chosen to camp at lakes with equestrian camps A. Because they're close and convenient; B. so the 'menfolk' could go bass or crappie or catfishing. I've even hauled a propane fish cooker, a tank, all the oil and trimmings to have a big fish fry at camp before. The crappie let us all down that weekend, but we still had a good time.

But now I've kinda gone from surprise to just a little hurt and aggravated. Not sure which is feeding the other but the feels are there. With the Caprock trip in the works, I'd really hoped he'd come along given the wildlife and the gorgeous landscape. To say I was miffed and hurt that nope, that 5 and a half hour drive is much too long, and of course, there are things to be done and far too busy to go.

Do I need him with me to feel confident about a trip? Nope. 

Do I enjoy his company away from home and all the busy-ness? Absolutely.

Will I be taking his horse anyway? You darn right. Gina gonna get rode that week.... and a whole lot more this summer. Her shenanigans on the trails at Pat Mayse moved her to the spotlight of my attentions.

But yeah. Kinda hurt. I keep circling back to that.

I'll also say: I texted him, and was very emotional... when I told him I wasn't riding alone Saturday. That I had laid my hands on my horse and prayed for us both, that we'd come home safe (I do that a lot btw and a friend of mine is not joking when she says, for me, a day spent with Trigger is a day spent in prayer. LOL) and that a preacher and his wife had been sent to ride with me.

When I got home Saturday, I had to unload, take a quickie shower, then get dressed and out the door to a benefit dinner and auction. On the way to the community center, he brought up the riders - and then said: Maybe I'm wrong, but I don't think it's right to only talk to the Lord when you want something...

My response was not polite, it was in fact rather sharp: Do not presume you know when and why I talk to the Lord. That relationship is between he and I, not you and I.

To his credit, he knew when to stop talking and admit yes, he was indeed wrong.

But between those two conversations, I'm bothered. I will no longer ask him to go with me. I won't exclude him, but I won't make a point of trying to work with his time and interest, nor will I even ask him to go with me from now on. Forget it. I'll go alone or with my other lady friends... and no, he wouldn't be the only husband there, and he seems to really enjoy the company of the other men who go but whatever.

I'm just really put out with him right now - its starting to feel like we're just two people who get along really well, most of the time, living in the same house, rather than a cohesive pair.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

And here's where I'm done with my daughter.

She sold Red at my encouragement - just short of a demand really. Red was just too much horse for her and she knew it. She didn't have the time or the experience to do Red right. Hubs told her to pick one, he didn't care which, but pick ONE and be ALL IN: Horses, Chickens, or Cattle dogs.

She seems to still be on the fence between horses and chickens. A friend of ours gave her a two story play barn his nephew had outgrown. We call it the chicken party palace, but it needs some work. Anyone with basic carpentry skills could spruce it up.

She is off work on Saturdays. Every other Saturday babygirl's daddy has visitation. This last Saturday I asked if she wanted to come along and ride.

She declined. Said she has to work on the hen house. I said: We'll go early, make it a short ride, and come back and I'll help you with it. 

Nope. Not gonna.

Okay, fine. So I went alone...

Got home about 4 pm... she hadn't touched the hen house. It still needed the camping junk (Stored by our friend) inside cleared out. A broken window pulled out and tossed to make a chicken door.... not touched at all. In fact, she hadn't been home all day. Pulled an all-nighter and slept till 4:30.

She asked me to help her with it last night. I refused. Nope. I'm done. You're on your own now.

She's back to shopping kill pen horses. I got rather nasty and sharp about that. I finally told her rather bluntly she is not a horsewoman. She wants to TALK about how punchy and horsey she is, but doing it is not something she's willing to do. She countered with: I'm not putting time and wet saddle pads on a horse that isn't mine (Gina is Hubs' horse). She said she wanted big and slow and cautious... I offered to transfer AJ's papers into her name (Because while AJ's knee isn't good, no more than daughter rides, it wouldn't matter.) No no, that won't work because (As far as we can tell), AJ won't come into season and can't be bred... which circles right back to the big dreams, no effort, would rather talk about a thing than do the work required to make it successful. 

So I'm done with her too as far as animals and riding goes. Just done with the lot of them... except babygirl. I'm hoping she'll be my camping and riding pal one day.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

RANT WARNING: If you make it through to the end, I don't mind comments or whatever. Feel free.


Welp. Hubs is in trouble with me this morning. It's been brewing since his remarks Saturday night that he thinks it's wrong to 'just' pray when I want something. The presumption irritated me. I thought that was the end of it, but then T told me Sunday afternoon her daughter is being baptized this coming Sunday, and she's love it if we could come, but she knew it was a little bit of a drive. She didn't want us to feel obligated. I answered it's just an hour. I'll be there.

(Last night she said she nearly cried when I told her I'd be there.)

I told my husband about going. He said he absolutely wanted to go as well.

Yesterday evening - he says: So... did you just... insert yourself into this, or did she absolutely invite you?

I told him the gist of the conversation... he says: Uh huh. So you just invited yourself along. You're horning in, uninvited.

TICKED ME OFF.

I don't need HIM or anyone else examining my relationship with my oldest, best friends. Or any of my friends. I am not so socially inept I can't recognize the difference between a gentle invitation and stating a fact not intended to be an invitation. 

So this morning I was cranky. He finally asks what has he done?

I laid it out for him:

You're back to being too busy to do anything with anyone in this family. You have something going for someone else, every night of the week and all weekend. You tell me you have something going on every weekend between now and the end of June.

His defense: One of those weekends we're going to Florida! (Cool, what about all the rest of them?) He said: I DO NOT want to go to west Texas. Nope. If it wasn't a 6 hour haul, sure.

I called b.s. immediately and I did not edit my words. He said: I come out to Coffee Mill, Platter, and Pat Mayse, don't I?

Yes. For one night and you pee and moan about how you have stuff more important to be doing, but here you are, trying to keep your wife happy the entire time you're there.

But I come out, don't I?


......


.........


Me at this very moment: Yah. Well. You can just not from now on - Didn't say it but that's my mind made up right there. I don't go camping and ask him or the kids to join us to hear them complain the entire time. Stay. your. butts. home.

Second point: Do not ever presume to tell me how I relate to my friends. I don't need shepherding in my few and far between friendships outside your social circle. I got this. I am not a child.

No defense was mounted except a weak: But I didn't.

Yes. You absolutely did. I am a grown woman. I don't need guidance in social interaction. Thank you, mind your own business.

Third Point: Do not ever presume to know my relationship with God. That is between He and I.


This is where it reallllly went wrong:

He said: You shouldn't be praying at all if you're not going to church. It says to not forsake fellowship with the Church. You don't go to church, you shouldn't be praying.

Wow. Way to take scripture out of context there, bud. Way to isolate ONE scripture to support your argument without considering ALL THE OTHERS OR the example Christ himself set.

The righteous wrath flowing through me is still strong, three hours later. I am so angry I can't discuss it without crying... and you know the meme where it says I'm not crying because I'm sad... I'm crying because I'm trying to keep from punching you in the throat?

Yeah. It's that kind of crying.

THAT very attitude is why people who do not go to church DO NOT WANT TO GO TO CHURCH. That's why I don't want to go... at least not with him.

I don't know how this story ends... I just know I'm too angry to verbalize it and be able to speak sensibly. There will be more discussion had... but I've vowed after today ----

I will not joyfully tell him when my prayers have been answered. I will not share that with him ever again.

I will not invite him to go camp or ride with me, ever again. If he wants to go, he's welcome to show up. I will not include him in my plans.

I will not share my social interactions with him, ever again. Its none of his business.

I MAY start going to church on Sunday mornings... to the Cowboy Church in Bonham Tx. It'll be worth the 1 hour drive.

I'll tell you why I don't want to go to 'his' church. I adore the pastor... we went to high school with him, and the one prior to that was the fire department Chaplain, whom I also loved. It's not their fault, and it wasn't my husband's fault... until this weekend.

It's because I work all week long. I dress up, put on a fake smile, endure and tolerate people I don't know or barely know, all week long. Every waking hour I have is spent 'socializing' and smiling and behaving myself in the presence of other people.

I want to spend my Sunday in the presence of the people I love the most and barely see all week - My husband, my kids, my parents, and now my grandbaby. I want just ONE WAKING HOUR to myself on a Sunday. Just one... for self care.

I don't want to be routinely accosted by well meaning but nosey, pearl clutching women who keep nagging me to go simply because they think it will guilt or manipulate my emotions. That angers me. I finally had to tell one well meaning member of the congregation, rather bluntly, that one hour on Sunday when he and my son are gone to church and my daughter is working is the ONLY thing that keeps me from going on a murderous rampage. She looked like I'd slapped her with a freshly landed mackerel. 

I don't want to be accosted in WalMart Parking Lots by well meaning women who want to save my soul... and nag me to go to week long women's retreats... I will not use half my annual vacation time to go to a campground with a slew of women I barely know or don't know at all, to get in touch with my inner-self as a Christian woman and wife. Uhm. No. You know what I'll do if I need a 'retreat'?

I'll take off on a Thursday before my alternating Friday off. I will go to the woods, with my horse loaded up, and I will camp solo before I go on a week long ladies' retreat. Ew. No. No no. No.


It's cool if those women who want to go to a retreat need it, want that kind of interaction. Everyone has their own thing... Mine isn't that. Mine is going to the woods, by a lake.


I don't want to have put on fake smiles. I don't want to have to be nice and be social when I do that all week long. What I WANT is an hour to myself. One hour... on a Sunday... to myself... and then the rest is set aside for Sunday dinner and time with my family. Not... leaving the house at 9 am for the ladies meeting, then Sunday School, then church, then lunch with church people, then get home at 2, then do it all over again for the night service, the Wednesday service, the retreats... anything and everything that has the church doors open.

At least if I go to the Cowboy Church in Texas - I'll have an hour drive to myself.


----------



## CopperLove

I’m sorry you are feeling this with your family. I think that the rest of a family, no matter how big or small, often doesn’t understand how the lead woman in a home feels. They don’t mean to hurt your feelings but they also have no concept that the role of project management (which is how I describe what women do at home, relating it to “Project Manager” title in the workplace,) is still a JOB even if you are directing others, and that it becomes tiresome. It emotionally wears you down and they don’t realize that day after day all the “little stuff” adds up when they don’t seem to value your time or your company over other “obligations”.

In relation to the church invite and hubby’s response: I have a big problem myself with being invited to do things with people (people who are really just acquaintances but are really cool, nice folks who I would genuinely like to spend more time with and get to know them) and then uninviting myself because “I feel like they just did it to be nice and I don’t want to intrude.” I told a friend this once and they looked at me and said… “Think about all your interactions with people. Do YOU invite someone to go do something with you without really wanting them to? No? Other people usually don’t either. Stop second guessing those invites and have fun.” I think so many of us as adults have lost the joy of being randomly invited to something and saying, yeah let’s do it! We worry so much about imposing where there really is no danger of imposing. Don’t become that person. It’s a miserable space to be in. You are right, your friend would not have invited you if she didn’t want you there (even without the additional comment that she nearly cried when you agreed to come.) If your husband wants to live in that space, let him.

In relation to not praying if you don’t go to church: Baloney. A church is not a building. A church is a fellowship. Many different people out there have their own idea of what “church” is (and by that I include all the wide and various Christian denominations as well as other religions and spiritual folk.) There was a movement we talked about in Art History where they viewed being in nature as being in church (and these were Christians.) Plus, there are plenty of churches out there today that don’t have their heads on straight.

My mother doesn’t attend the local church she used to much any more for the same reason… well meaning but nosey pearl-clutchers (some of which are our own family) who don’t understand that some of us are just… different. We’d rather be alone with our animals because, even if my horse kills me she’s never going to lie to me or judge me. (Well… she MIGHT be judging me a little but she can’t verbalize it, and quickly moves on with her life :rofl: ) I sometimes feel the urge to find a church to go to but…. (Ok, do you remember anything about the Kim Davis shenanigans on TV or news? I know people as far away as Florida were hearing about it. Well… I’m from THAT town. No matter how you felt about that issue, what happened here was scary and it wasn’t like what people saw on TV or what churches from outside the area thought it was like... Bad BAD people from out of town claiming to be “Christians” showed up here to protest. No one actually ended up being physically hurt, but I knew people who were afraid to walk to work in town simply because they looked a certain way and knew they would be targeted if violence did break out.) I knew so many Christians who acted SO ugly that it really, deeply hurt me… it broke something inside me. It took me a long time to re-figure out on my own how to talk to God, how to be a Christian for myself and be at peace. I’m still figuring it out… I don’t go to church. I do identify as Christian. I don’t think you have to be a member of a Church to pray and talk to God. And, going to church alone DOES NOT make you a good person, so how would it make your praying any more valid?

Other thoughts on not feeling supported by the person you wish that from the most:

Dreama and I finally went back up in the hills with the barn owners for a very short “ride”… others were on horses but ML walked beside me with the lead rope attached but loose. It was his idea that, if you’re nervous we’ll do this and you’ll see that it’s ok. When we got back to the barn I spent some time just sitting in the saddle working on relaxing. (KL, the wife, commented on how Dreama actually stands still now, which I was really pleased with. Horse treats might be cheating but by God I’m going to use them if that’s what works!)

I sat on Dreama’s back and petted her neck and fed her treats from the Saddle and really just wanted to cry. I am so touched by the number of people around me who are willing to offer their support, for a family of barn owners that have taken me under their wings and are so patient when I feel silly, like a kid and pony on a string. But at the same time I feel overwhelmingly sad that the one person I wish were supporting me isn’t.

My partner complains that he’s lonely and things are hard because our schedules are so different and he doesn’t have any friends to hang out with on his hours… but then when we finally have a few days off together and a friend of mine has a get-together he refuses to go because he doesn’t know who’s going to be there. I understand that anxiety is a beast to deal with, but with some of the other stuff he’s been into lately it’s a literally a matter of: You’re going to dig yourself out of this hole or die here, and I’ve tried to pull you up every way I could, so you have to make a decision now. 

Camping and hiking more are on my “to do for myself” list this Spring and Summer. And I think he really wants to do those things, but if he doesn’t straighten up, I can’t keep dragging his poor decisions around for the rest of my life… So we’re supposed to go camping together but I told him straight up I would go alone.

But just because you can do something alone doesn’t mean you want to. You can be strong and do things for yourself, but still feel great sadness that the person you wish were coming along on the journey just… isn’t. I thought that eventually my partner would be able to be my riding partner too, since he had expressed interested in wanting to learn. But I have to admit there’s a good chance that won’t happen.

And I know I wouldn’t really be alone. I will get to go horse camping with the barn owners and their family. I have other friends interested in going with me. That’s one reason I’m in heavy planning mode for building my own kit.

I wish that you and I lived closer together. We’re in different walks of our lives but I feel like we’d get along well. We’re both on horses that really want to outpace their quarter horse and mustang companions :lol: And I love my barn owners but I wish I had more friends who wanted to do what I want to do. Unfortunately, I can only send you my wishes from afar and offer cyber hugs.

I’m also sorry because I haven’t proofread any of this, there hopefully aren’t too many typos or things that don’t make sense.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

Made perfect sense, @CopperLove. I thank you for your post - I can't talk about his on FB - it's a joint account there and... well. I don't want to broadcast these things in what amounts to be a crowded stadium, with a mic and a PA system. Small town, too many people see us daily that are on our FB.


This was the only place it felt safe to vent.


Thank you, again.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

@CopperLove 



Afterthought - There is a black minister here in town. His name is Brother Lonnie (I don't know his last name! I never have and I've known him for years!) I find him absolutely fascinating... first of all and this may sound bad... but he is nearly ebony in skin tone, he's so dark. To me, I can't stop looking because it's a rare thing here... a bit like the family of black folks that have light green eyes here in town. I can't stop staring. But Brother Lonnie captures your attention immediately with his unique appearance.

Then he smiles... and it is the most joyful, authentic, smile I've seen on someone's face in YEARS. And he will minister to you without you even realizing that's what he's doing. His joy in the Lord draws people to him. My husband's grandmother went to his church for the last ten years of her life... I would, without hesitation, attend his church.


I like the cowboy church my friend goes to - People may feed cows, pull up with their horses in the trailers, wearing spurs and have poop on their boots, dirt under their nails.... and no one blinks an eye. They may have a roping afterwards or hit the trails... who knows? T's daughter? Who is 9? Is being baptized in a DUNKING BOOTH after church and out in the parking lot. This whole Salt of the Earth type congregation appeals to me. There are people I really LIKE at the church my husband attends, but... IDK. I've been and I've tried and I just... couldn't enjoy being there. IDK what it is. I don't feel at home. I am probably entirely wrong - but I feel like a lot of them view me as his sinning wife and as a triumph of salvation I'm joining the fold if I go just one time. I feel like, like my husband, they presume to know my relationship and judge me accordingly.



I miss the little Pentecostal Holiness church we used to go to. The congregation split and we drifted away... they always teased me and told me we were Bapticostals. LOL I always enjoyed the services and the music was so fun and amazing... very upbeat. Everyone was welcome, no one judged... if they did, I nveer picked up on it. And you certainly didn't struggle to stay awake.


----------



## CopperLove

I know, I get that. FB isn't the right place. Sometimes people in your day to day life aren't the right place either. It's nice to have a space to dump, I have used my journal for the same.


----------



## CopperLove

The people and my own family from the old church we used to go to... they always tell me every time they see me I should come back, they miss me at church, etc. Never once have they asked me if I've found a church to be a part of where I live now (which is a little over an hour away from my home town.) And I think that says a lot about the situation there. I'm not the golden child anymore. They found out I have a mind of my own and apparently they don't appreciate that much.

I also happen to know one of them (my own dear great aunt) talked bad about me behind my back for not visiting my great uncle, her brother... who I've only met a handful of times in my life anyway... while I was on a work trip in a company vehicle. :rofl: Yes, I certainly want to come back and sit next to you in church now that you've been so snotty to me! But she thinks I don't know about that. :lol:

I know that's bad to say. It shouldn't affect my want to go to church, but it does and I can't help it, we are only human after all.

EDIT to add: My first job out of college was at a print shop owned by a preacher who is literally one of the worst people I've ever known in my life. Hides his real self behind a smiling face and the pulpit but treats his workers horribly and cares about money more than anything in the world. That didn't help my feelings any.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

Well. For mental health reasons, I refuse to participate or read the Covid thread. Suffice it to say though - life hasn't changed much for us. We're all considered essential workers in my house, so we still go to work, we still go to the feed store, we still pick up groceries once every two weeks, if that often. I already had plans to plant vegetables, melons, grape vines, and blackberry bushes in my flower beds this year, rather than annuals... so that's been done. Flower beds and landscaped areas have been thrashed, cleaned out, roses pruned. 

We still have horses to feed, hooves to be trimmed, baby calves to check on, cows to take care of, chickens to care for, ducks that are nesting... well. A duck.

I feel sorry for folks living in urban areas right now. I'd be chewing my own arm off. Most people in this area have jobs that are considered essential - medical staff, utility company employees, feed store and vet supply employees, veterinarians, farriers, grocery store workers. I think the only people out of work are the oil field and NG guys. Restaurants are still open - but offering curb side delivery. My office is open, but it isn't. Lobby is closed to the public, appointments are by telephone only. The Courthouse is open, but it isn't. You can mail in the documents you need filed with the clerks, but they're running on skeleton crews. No court hearings will be held until the end of May, and that's if the Oklahoma Supreme Court doesn't extend their order... again. Real estate deals are still being closed, people are still getting on with their lives, teachers resumed teaching 'remotely' today.

Life hasn't changed much at all. The biggest headache is people coming up from Plano and Allen, McKinney, even Dallas and searching for toilet paper and food... We're testing for it here, but so far, only one confirmed case... and they picked it up in the DFW area on a trip. And now the DFW area is coming here to try to find Oreos and Charmin. 

I'm curious how many HOA heads are exploding to - Victory Gardens are seeing a revival and people are thumbing their noses at the requirements for a pretty green lawn out front. Grass is being tilled under and food crops are being planted. Laying hens are being bought - I worry that when this is over, the panic buyers who didn't know what they were getting into are going to have tons of chickens they don't want.

Campgrounds are closed, and recently, public riding trails. Folks aren't happy with that. We get the campgrounds - people were, once again, fleeing urban areas only to go camping and congregate there. *sigh* It's that the trails are closed to day riding now that doesn't really make sense, but whatever.

We have the good fortune of not needing the public trails, so yesterday was an 11 mile ride a half hour away from home. 6 miles into the mountains, two deep-ish running creeks crossed with trailers in tow, and there we were - in God's country. It was an amazing break from the flood of news, from the social media panic, the toxic political screeching, the crapping on America, from the self-appointed Quarantine Police who are bawling out everyone else.


Didn't intend to say that much, but I kinda wanted it off my chest. 

Now back to our regular programming.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

And here's some videos from yesterday. 

1st one is Trigger... this is 'old' self. He's not acted a fool when separated in years... until the last few days. 

2nd video is what happens when he's properly sent around the pen a few times and 'directed'. All I had to do was step out, point, and send him around the way I wanted him to go. After less than 45 seconds, and three passes one way, and a single pass the opposite way, he stopped acting like a lunatic. It's odd when he does it. It's like a switch flips in his head, and suddenly he stops and gives me two eyes. A few people find it unsettling and think he's bowing up, challenging them. Nope. He was just conditioned in his past life that two eyes = relief from pressure. He will hook on very quickly... I actually enjoy seeing his brain switch on. I usually chirp out: There you are! How are you today!? when he does it. It's like seeing lights come on in a darkened window when he does it.

The rest of the videos are of the scenery. Sorry about the shaky cam - his walk and trot are comically rough and there's no getting him to just chill and stand still. Feet had to move yesterday.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

And now for more pictures. We've had a calf born... and his name is Zero. I think it's self-explanatory why. That's not his momma in the picture, she's a Black Angus/Charolais cross and only her bag is white. Our bull is 100% Black Angus. What a surprise!

There's irises, Handsome Jack the Rooster... or maybe that's Roofus - hard to tell them apart - and their groupies. They were helping me clean out flower beds and plant.

Soup Man's nose from yesterday - when I stopped grooming him, he'd lip/nip my sleeve and pull me back to him, then nudge me with his head as if to say Please Continue....

Trigger being suspicious.

Just all sorts of around the house pictures.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

Just some more pictures. We have baby calves seemingly growing out of the ground right now. Babygirl has been helping Poppa check the behbeh kews.

She's gotten to ride Gina... that was a random thing. I had her saddled up, waiting on some people coming to look at AJ to buy her - yes, I'm selling Big Booty Judy... she leaves for a new job next week - as a 6 year old kid's horse. I'll update more on that later, but maybe not today.

Anyway. Babygirl and her momma came out to talk while I was waiting on the new people to arrive. Babygirl wasn't exactly dressed for the day, she hadn't been up long, but absolutely couldn't live another minute without having a ride on Gee Nah. Gina, btw, wore herself out the night before pacing the fence and hollering for her 'girls' since I put her in the small pasture with Trigger and Supes so I wouldn't have to walk 75 acres looking for her the next morning. Her head is low because she was tired at 9 am and had no one to blame but herself for pulling an all nighter. Had a real nice ride on her at Coffee Mill - she had... issues... as the lead horse and we were leap frogging her with my friend's 2 year old filly so they'd both get to work on confidence levels. 

She had a few moments when she thought a log was going to be hiding a mountain lion and would start to walk past, then NOPE. And she'd double back... I had to ask a few times that she go on down the trail, and she was watching the logs she boogered at with deep suspicion, but I was proud of her for trusting me and going, and a little proud of myself for not babying her, but also for having the patience to let her process that I wasn't steering her into the mouths of lions. She did good... and my goodness. My goodness. Her gaits are smooth as silk. I loves my Trigger, but she's definitely getting ridden by me a lot this summer. She needs it and I need to have the confidence to ride another horse, other than Trigger all the time.

Feed trough pictures were fun... Trigger isn't sure what to make of her. She's short! And... exuberant! And talks with her hands A LOT. He doesn't get too worked up about her though. He's figured out she's not going to be mean to him... but he does freeze awkwardly when we're brushing him out and she suddenly hugs his front leg and jabbers out Dank Oo TrigGer! and pats his leg like she's patting someone on the back. 

Anyway! Enjoy!


----------

